# 2022 Holiday Pendant



## babygirl416

I have a feeling it'll be the Guilloche YG with diamond this year


----------



## jennlt

babygirl416 said:


> I have a feeling it'll be the Guilloche YG with diamond this year



I like the sound of that!


----------



## 7777777

I think it should be YG this year.


----------



## vinotastic

Rock crystal. Talk about wishful thinking


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

When do we get info about it? October? I can’t remember.


----------



## babygirl416

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> When do we get info about it? October? I can’t remember.


September.. I am thinking about returning my MOP and seeing what the holiday pendant is all about xD


----------



## Bisoux78

babygirl416 said:


> I have a feeling it'll be the Guilloche YG with diamond this year


I doubt it since many people already own the regular YG Guilloche pendant. They're going to aim for something that their customers don't have yet.


----------



## gracie05

Bisoux78 said:


> I doubt it since many people already own the regular YG Guilloche pendant. They're going to aim for something that their customers don't have yet.



I agree. Especially since there is a whole WG Guilloche line coming in November. I think that would be too much Guilloche at a time.


----------



## nicole0612

I think they will release something that everyone is asking for, but with a weird twist that some love and leave others scratching their heads.

“Give us a blue stone like turquoise!”—> 2019–> blue porcelain 

“Give us white gold!” —> 2020 —> WG guilloche

“Give us a pink stone!” —> 2021 —> pink rhodonite

What are we asking for now? It will be that, but VCA will choose a version that is just a bit different and a bit more controversial!


----------



## sjunky13

pink mop? They are making some pieces with it! It's gorgeous!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Purple porcelain was the “highly anticipated” one last year. I can see them cashing in on that.


----------



## jenaps

This thread comes earlier and earlier each year!  I want sugulite!!!

I finally saw a picture of it in Alhambra.  I really would like to see a new stone again this year!


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> I think they will release something that everyone is asking for, but with a weird twist that some love and leave others scratching their heads.
> 
> “Give us a blue stone like turquoise!”—> 2019–> blue porcelain
> 
> “Give us white gold!” —> 2020 —> WG guilloche
> 
> “Give us a pink stone!” —> 2021 —> pink rhodonite
> 
> What are we asking for now? It will be that, but VCA will choose a version that is just a bit different and a bit more controversial!


That is a great observation!  Blue... people want more blue... it will be lapis!


----------



## jenaps

Here’s what they’ve done already:



So no lapis since they did it in 2010 @BigAkoya - was it your SA that said they were going to make the holiday pendants less available going forward?

If that’s the case then maybe something new they’ve never done!  Hmmm - orange and purple are the colors missing in this rainbow of stones.


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaps said:


> Here’s what they’ve done already:
> View attachment 5401130
> 
> 
> So no lapis since they did it in 2010 @BigAkoya - was it your SA that said they were going to make the holiday pendants less available going forward?
> 
> If that’s the case then maybe something new they’ve never done!  Hmmm - orange and purple are the colors missing in this rainbow of stones.


Yes, my SA said VCA was going to reel back in the HP pendant, only for existing clients.  

My SA said last year was insane.  There were people who had never purchased before calling different stores and demanding a pendant.  My SA said some were very rude and some callers even called the SA liars saying they know there are pendants at that boutique and they want one.  

Orange would be fun!  I would love a WG orange coral 20 for summer!


----------



## nicole0612

jenaps said:


> Here’s what they’ve done already:
> View attachment 5401130
> 
> 
> So no lapis since they did it in 2010 @BigAkoya - was it your SA that said they were going to make the holiday pendants less available going forward?
> 
> If that’s the case then maybe something new they’ve never done!  Hmmm - orange and purple are the colors missing in this rainbow of stones.


I am also noticing that with the exception of onyx, for the past eight years the stones were always unique choices not available as a single Vintage Alhambra Pendant. For the past five years they were totally new stones for Alhambra. So perhaps it will be a totally new stone again this year. I would be very interested in a purple stone or in a new green stone. I would also be thrilled if they included Holiday earrings again.


----------



## babygirl416

sjunky13 said:


> pink mop? They are making some pieces with it! It's gorgeous!


I wish it would be PINK!! I MISSED LAST YEAR


----------



## 336

Yellow gold and jade I hope! We haven't seen a green for a while


----------



## mikimoto007

jenaps said:


> This thread comes earlier and earlier each year!  I want sugulite!!!
> 
> I finally saw a picture of it in Alhambra.  I really would like to see a new stone again this year!



Totally agree. Sugilite would be amazing.


----------



## jenaps

Oops - updated the rhodonite to RG!


----------



## jenayb

I would also highly doubt we'll see a YG Guilloche option. In my mind, we would be way more likely to see a turquoise option, or something with a ruby or emerald given the releases this year.


----------



## BigAkoya

A thought... this is the year of the color green.  It's the It color, and not just any green, but a granny smith apple green. You see it in fashion everywhere.  

Hmm... maybe chrysoprase?


----------



## Frivole88

336 said:


> Yellow gold and jade I hope! We haven't seen a green for a while



I would really love a jade, please VCA let it be jade!


----------



## thelilachour

thirding JADE


----------



## xo.babydoll

Manifesting a jade stone!!


----------



## glitzgal97

agreed, jade would be beautifullllllllll, also helping to manifest!!!!


----------



## Bisoux78

Jade would be amazing!


----------



## papertiger

Jade will push the price up IMO (but gorgeous)


----------



## dsrm

How about earrings this year


----------



## snnysmm

I would love a jade pendant!  I would love a new stone in green, blue or purple.

I see that they did a star shape one year.  Maybeeeee they will do a larger pendant (between Vintage and Magic) this year??  Wishful thinking lol.


----------



## RosieSparkles

I wouldn’t be mad if it was chrysoprase


----------



## Notorious Pink

BigAkoya said:


> A thought... this is the year of the color green.  It's the It color, and not just any green, but a granny smith apple green. You see it in fashion everywhere.
> 
> Hmm... maybe chrysoprase?


I would love Jade or Chrysoprase. The other color of the year is lavender. I would be thrilled with either!


----------



## Nuggetz

I would like a coral or turquoise or even gray mop with white gold ! Onyx with white gold !


----------



## sosauce

Something green to replace the impractical malachite. I would looove jade. Green jade especially. But lavender jade is nice too. Also green agate, or chrysoprase. Maybe green mother of pearl?

I think a quartz variety would be nice too. Like amethyst, citrine, or prasiolite. But since the holiday pendant has the metal on the other side for engraving, I’m guessing it wouldn’t be a translucent stone.

I would also love aquaprase, which I learned about from Boucheron. It’s a blue-green variety of chalcedony that was recently discovered. Everything turquoise colored reminds me of Tiffany, so yes, I would obviously love that. (Attached a photo, because it’s so stunning.)


----------



## Han_B

I wish it was a carnelian like stone, or the pink mop.


----------



## sassification

Pink MOP with YG!


----------



## jenaps

I’m adding silver obsidian to this list.  @chiaoapple shared a lucky animal with this stone and I’m loving it!!  Less rainbow-y than the gray MOP. And VCA is already using it!


----------



## EpiFanatic

I should get comped by VCA.  Here's a cheaper alternative to jade.  Green aventurine.  Or navy blue or even purple with WG.

navy blue aventurine with WG



green


purple


----------



## Junkenpo

If green, I'd love to see a green chrysoprase or jade, but a bright green jadeite would be very pricey.  Would they do nephrite? 

I'd love the chalcedony or a lace agate in another color. Crazy lace agate is fun. 

If something different... maybe a charoite or abalone or snowflake obsidian. I'd still love a rhodochrosite.


----------



## L etoile

I'd love coral or jade!


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

Please be purple, please be purple...


----------



## kadmia

A bluish green/aqua like that of Peruvian blue opal would be amazing! But it seems like opaque stones are usually chosen I think?


----------



## EpiFanatic

kadmia said:


> A bluish green/aqua like that of Peruvian blue opal would be amazing! But it seems like opaque stones are usually chosen I think?
> 
> View attachment 5414603


in a WG, I would die...


----------



## Lien

EpiFanatic said:


> I should get comped by VCA.  Here's a cheaper alternative to jade.  Green aventurine.  Or navy blue or even purple with WG.
> 
> navy blue aventurine with WG
> View attachment 5409800
> 
> 
> green
> View attachment 5409802
> 
> purple
> View attachment 5409806



I'd love deep green jade!  Dreaming here, haha.


----------



## shweetalhambra

Would love a lapis or sapphire type blue with gold!


----------



## innerpeace85

Would love something other than pendant!


----------



## ShoooSh

Ameen to Turquoise


----------



## rhm

Maybe since VCA is able to mass produce tiny ruby and emerald gems for the frivole line, yg/rg guilloche pendant with one of those gems in the middle? I don't know if I would buy that but it would be interesting to see.


----------



## nicole0612

rhm said:


> Maybe since VCA is able to mass produce tiny ruby and emerald gems for the frivole line, yg/rg guilloche pendant with one of those gems in the middle? I don't know if I would buy that but it would be interesting to see.


I don’t anticipate this combo; but pink mother of Pearl with a ruby in the center would be gorgeous!


----------



## CATEYES

To those wanting coral or other stones used in the past or in smaller amounts on more higher end jewelry, maybe there is hope for the holiday pendant. Look what VCA posted to Insta today!


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

CATEYES said:


> To those wanting coral or other stones used in the past or in smaller amounts on more higher end jewelry, maybe there is hope for the holiday pendant. Look what VCA posted to Insta today!


Omgerd! It better not be just a tease...


----------



## Glitterbomb

I personally do not like coral, so if it is this year's holiday pendant I will definitely pass.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

I like coral. But I feel like I have so many other items that I'd wanna get first.


----------



## amiravander

Coral is considered endangered, so definitely not going to be the holiday pendant.


----------



## BigAkoya

amiravander said:


> Coral is considered endangered, so definitely not going to be the holiday pendant.


I agree.  VCA is not going to touch this sensitive topic... is it ethical?  is it sustainable?
The photos are from old ads (e.g. the first photo is a 1973 ad shown on page 93 in the Alhambra book).
My guess is this was a celebration of 50 years since the launch of coral which was in 1972.  That would be my guess.


----------



## BigAkoya

With 1972 as the launch of coral in mind... 1974 was the launch of turquoise!   
Might they bring back turquoise pieces to celebrate it's 50th anniversary launch?    

Van Cleef & Arpels 101: The Enduring Luck of The Alhambra - The Vault (rebag.com)


----------



## simurgh

amiravander said:


> Coral is considered endangered, so definitely not going to be the holiday pendant.


Agreed - I really hope it’s not coral. Would turn me off the brand completely.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

Oh...now I feel bad... Welp, back to hoping for something purple this year.


----------



## poshfashion

Something rose gold would be nice!


----------



## lvchanellvr

I would love to see a pink of mother of pearl offered for this year's Holiday Pendant. If it is coral, it would be a hard pass.


----------



## Candy_landy

I think it's not rose gold or pink stone, because it was already last year


----------



## CATEYES

Can’t wait til one of the SA’s can sneak a hint. Always anticipating starting this time each year ‍


----------



## Fine Frenzy

I think it’s onyx with WG


----------



## shannily

Something in a darker shade of purple?


----------



## sassification

Fine Frenzy said:


> I think it’s onyx with WG


OMG i would soooooo have to get this!?!?!??!


----------



## Glitterbomb

Fine Frenzy said:


> I think it’s onyx with WG



Why do you think so?


----------



## SDC2003

There hasn’t be a gray or green stone in a little while. Perhaps it will be one of these with rose gold. Maybe gray mop or Amazonite or malachite. Has anyone ever looked into whether there is a color trend with Pantone?


----------



## Glitterbomb

SDC2003 said:


> There hasn’t be a gray or green stone in a little while. Perhaps it will be one of these with rose gold. Maybe gray mop or Amazonite or malachite. Has anyone ever looked into whether there is a color trend with Pantone?



I wanted to do an SO with amazonite and was rejected


----------



## All things chic

Would love something pink but in the alhambra bracelet.


----------



## kimber418

I wish so bad it would be Lapis!   I have wanted one in holiday pendant for so long.  It would be so amazing!


----------



## innerpeace85

kimber418 said:


> I wish so bad it would be Lapis!   I have wanted one in holiday pendant for so long.  It would be so amazing!


Me too! I have been buying VCA since 2016 and I haven’t bought a single holiday pendant. Actually not even tempted by any of them!


----------



## SDC2003

kimber418 said:


> I wish so bad it would be Lapis!   I have wanted one in holiday pendant for so long.  It would be so amazing!


Agree totally. That is a beautiful color.


----------



## shannily

How about grey?


----------



## M00

sassification said:


> OMG i would soooooo have to get this!?!?!??!


FYI NY store exclusive piece is magic onyx with wg. You can get it now and don’t have to wait


----------



## sassification

M00 said:


> FYI NY store exclusive piece is magic onyx with wg. You can get it now and don’t have to wait



Aww thanks for sharing.. is it the short chain magic necklace? For now, my style is not long necklaces..


----------



## M00

sassification said:


> Aww thanks for sharing.. is it the short chain magic necklace? For now, my style is not long necklaces..


Unfortunately I think it is the longer chain. But I thought you could double up the chain and wear the shorter style


----------



## LeeMiller

M00 said:


> Unfortunately I think it is the longer chain. But I thought you could double up the chain and wear the shorter style



I tried it on and you can double it up.  Really versatile piece but I’m considering it in onyx and YG.


----------



## Alexa_nina

Hi ladies, I am new to VCA (just purchased my first 5 motif YG hammered gold bracelet)… when do holiday pendants normally come out?


----------



## nicole0612

Alexa_nina said:


> Hi ladies, I am new to VCA (just purchased my first 5 motif YG hammered gold bracelet)… when do holiday pendants normally come out?


They can be purchased at the very end of September through your SA, but I believe the official release date is Oct 1.


----------



## Seaquin

Fine Frenzy said:


> I think it’s onyx with WG



Would be amazing as well!


----------



## AlexaKate

Just leave a msg here so I can keep tab on the latest development! I’m hooked into the thrill of guessing HP too  

personally I hope for turquoise but consider the price of turquoise butterfly if it is turquoise don’t know how they would price it lol or maybe white or black Opal, I m very into stone that have iridescent and Opal is my girl’s birth stone !!


----------



## L etoile

Are they doing any pink Alhambra pieces right now? Is pink MOP in production?


----------



## nicole0612

L etoile said:


> Are they doing any pink Alhambra pieces right now? Is pink MOP in production?


There is the watch.


----------



## CATEYES

AlexaKate said:


> Just leave a msg here so I can keep tab on the latest development! I’m hooked into the thrill of guessing HP too
> 
> personally I hope for turquoise but consider the price of turquoise butterfly if it is turquoise don’t know how they would price it lol or maybe white or black Opal, I m very into stone that have iridescent and Opal is my girl’s birth stone !!


I noticed Tiffany is making turquoise pieces in their “lower end” jewelry and paired with either pink gold, yellow gold and white gold. While their designs for these pieces aren’t my cup of tea, I am loving the shade of turquoise they are using. It’s a deeper green /teal /turquoise. Would be amazing if VCA would source similar shades and bring a few Alhambra pieces to the market. Especially the holiday pendant! They don’t offer any yellow gold with turquoise right now in their Alhambra line and I really feel like I missed out on that pairing. For my skin tone and preference in look, I prefer the yellow with turquoise. (Crossing fingers and toes)


----------



## rhyvin

I am hoping that they use a stone from the zodiaque collection..... specifically Pietersite or Iron eye. Even though they look horrible on me (cool undertones), the stones are gorgeous


----------



## kadmia

rhyvin said:


> I am hoping that they use a stone from the zodiaque collection..... specifically Pietersite or Iron eye. Even though they look horrible on me (cool undertones), the stones are gorgeous



Ooh that's a really smart way to think about it! A stone they already have to source for the Zodiaque collection! (Off I go to inspect all the different stones...)


----------



## Lvgirl71

Fine Frenzy said:


> I think it’s onyx with WG


Nah don’t think so, since they already have a NYC exclusive in that.


----------



## Han_B

Maybe the raspberry pink with rose gold. With all the hype about the Barbie movie


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

babygirl416 said:


> I have a feeling it'll be the Guilloche YG with diamond this year


omg please no... i just got my YG guilloche without diamond hahaha but would 100% buy it if i can offload mine


----------



## Avamom

Maybe Ruby instead of diamond in the center??? All that possibilities……


----------



## jenaps

Avamom said:


> Maybe Ruby instead of diamond in the center??? All that possibilities……


Would love a colored gemstone!


----------



## NotJocelyn

babygirl416 said:


> I have a feeling it'll be the Guilloche YG with diamond this year


When the WG guilloche came out, I didn't buy it because I wanted YG. Hopefully the wait is over this year! If not, I might just cave and buy the regular guilloche pendant.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

I'm holding out for the WG guilloche that's supposed to be coming out in November. But I have an inking that I'd still prefer the HP after all. But we'll see. If I can actually control myself, then waiting will give me more time to save. PLUS, maybe the resell price of the 2020 HP will drop b/c there'd be more competition/lower demand!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Hoping for a dark purple or mauve stone for this year’s HP


----------



## Simbacat

I am hoping for a light green stone


----------



## pursesareeverything

innerpeace85 said:


> Me too! I have been buying VCA since 2016 and I haven’t bought a single holiday pendant. Actually not even tempted by any of them!


Agreed. The diamond interrupts the Beauty of the stone and it turns me off. I wish they would offer special colors in the Alhambra and sweet Alhambra instead .


----------



## pursesareeverything

CATEYES said:


> I noticed Tiffany is making turquoise pieces in their “lower end” jewelry and paired with either pink gold, yellow gold and white gold. While their designs for these pieces aren’t my cup of tea, I am loving the shade of turquoise they are using. It’s a deeper green /teal /turquoise. Would be amazing if VCA would source similar shades and bring a few Alhambra pieces to the market. Especially the holiday pendant! They don’t offer any yellow gold with turquoise right now in their Alhambra line and I really feel like I missed out on that pairing. For my skin tone and preference in look, I prefer the yellow with turquoise. (Crossing fingers and toes)


Me too! I so wish I hadn't missed out.


----------



## kmm88

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> I'm holding out for the WG guilloche that's supposed to be coming out in November. But I have an inking that I'd still prefer the HP after all. But we'll see. If I can actually control myself, then waiting will give me more time to save. PLUS, maybe the resell price of the 2020 HP will drop b/c there'd be more competition/lower demand!


Is this true?! White gold guilloche!!!? I have the holiday pendant but I’m dying to add matching earrings!!


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

kmm88 said:


> Is this true?! White gold guilloche!!!? I have the holiday pendant but I’m dying to add matching earrings!!


Rumor has it it'll be released in November. But I'm heading this all 2nd hand so I can't vouch for its veracity.


----------



## lucky7355

kmm88 said:


> Is this true?! White gold guilloche!!!? I have the holiday pendant but I’m dying to add matching earrings!!


Still just a rumor. When I asked my SA about it she hadn’t heard anything about it.


----------



## Shiva2009

Hi, has anyone put down deposit for limited edition yet?
Thanks


----------



## Lvgirl71

Shiva2009 said:


> Hi, has anyone put down deposit for limited edition yet?
> Thanks


No, they are not taking deposits yet!


----------



## Dodododo

Ladies, do you think this year’s pendant will be as limited as last year?


----------



## kmm88

Has anyone heard when we might get some leaks on this years design?


----------



## JewelryLover101

Dodododo said:


> Ladies, do you think this year’s pendant will be as limited as last year?


My guess is no, but who knows. The holiday pendants are typically a very big seller for VCA, and economically speaking, it makes sense for them to want to produce enough to (mostly) satisfy the demand. VCA has said that the 2021 pendant was so limited because production occurred largely in 2020, and workshops, etc. were shut down for a good part of the year, as we all know. So my guess is that they will be back to somewhat normal levels this year, but that's just my guess/hope.


----------



## kimber418

pursesareeverything said:


> Agreed. The diamond interrupts the Beauty of the stone and it turns me off. I wish they would offer special colors in the Alhambra and sweet Alhambra instead .


It wouldn't be a Holiday Pendant without the diamond!


----------



## kimber418

kimber418 said:


> It wouldn't be a Holiday Pendant without the diamond!


Speaking of Holiday Pendants..... here are some of mine (including my turquoise pendant).  I wish the Holiday Pendant could be turquoise.  I know it will not happen because turquoise is so hard to source. Just picture it with a little diamond!


----------



## kimber418

kimber418 said:


> Speaking of Holiday Pendants..... here are some of mine (including my turquoise pendant).  I wish the Holiday Pendant could be turquoise.  I know it will not happen because turquoise is so hard to source. Just picture it with a little diamond!
> 
> View attachment 5590022


I tried 4 times to make this picture smaller!  It won't work!  So Sorry


----------



## snnysmm

kimber418 said:


> Speaking of Holiday Pendants..... here are some of mine (including my turquoise pendant).  I wish the Holiday Pendant could be turquoise.  I know it will not happen because turquoise is so hard to source. Just picture it with a little diamond!
> 
> View attachment 5590022


Wow!  Great photo of such pretty pendants!


----------



## Liz86000

kimber418 said:


> Speaking of Holiday Pendants..... here are some of mine (including my turquoise pendant).  I wish the Holiday Pendant could be turquoise.  I know it will not happen because turquoise is so hard to source. Just picture it with a little diamond!
> 
> View attachment 5590022


Wow, amazing !


----------



## bhurry

Wish we would start getting some intel soon.


----------



## kmm88

I would love a ROCK CRYSTAL one


----------



## stephbb9

My SA said we won’t know until the last week of September For an October 1st release…. So much suspense!


----------



## elizapav

My SA also said it was too early and she didn’t know at a recent appointment, although she did kindly indulge me in my predictions. 

I am hoping for onyx WG and she smiled as I was trying on the 5 motif bracelet with alternating onyx and pave in WG. I know she was being polite but fingers crossed!


----------



## lovejewels79

babygirl416 said:


> I have a feeling it'll be the Guilloche YG with diamond this year



I would love to get it if its YG guilloche with diamond in the centre as i have the bracelet too!


----------



## nycmamaofone

kmm88 said:


> I would love a ROCK CRYSTAL one


I doubt they would do one because they always add a metal back to each HP in order to secure the diamond.


----------



## simurgh

It's fun to guess (and makes the waiting easier!) ... I don't think they're going to go 3 years without yellow gold, and I don't think they'll do back-to-back softer colors so I'm not expecting something like lavender or chalcedony. I think something bright like coral or dark could happen. That said, they need to not use coral here or anywhere else (though I think that ship has sailed, sigh, and I therefore need to shop elsewhere, just as the wg guilloche might be arriving).


----------



## sassification

elizapav said:


> My SA also said it was too early and she didn’t know at a recent appointment, although she did kindly indulge me in my predictions.
> 
> I am hoping for onyx WG and she smiled as I was trying on the 5 motif bracelet with alternating onyx and pave in WG. I know she was being polite but fingers crossed!


OmG yessss!!! I would jump on onyx WG as i have the alternating pave 5 motif bracelet! ♡♡♡♡


----------



## elizapav

sassification said:


> OmG yessss!!! I would jump on onyx WG as i have the alternating pave 5 motif bracelet! ♡♡♡♡



Exactly!


----------



## JewelryLover101

simurgh said:


> It's fun to guess (and makes the waiting easier!) ... I don't think they're going to go 3 years without yellow gold, and I don't think they'll do back-to-back softer colors so I'm not expecting something like lavender or chalcedony. I think something bright like coral or dark could happen. That said, they need to not use coral here or anywhere else (though I think that ship has sailed, sigh, and I therefore need to shop elsewhere, just as the wg guilloche might be arriving).


They did 3 years without yellow gold in the 2014-2016 years (gmop, pink porcelain and onyx all in rose gold) so it's not out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## stephbb9

How about RG Pink Mother of pearl? I am surprised that they haven’t done it yet since they use it for watches.
Otherwise I think it could very well be all RG Guilloché because there is so much demand and the WG is coming out. Eventually RG Guilloché will probably be part of the permanent collection I am sure.
I would love to see Turquoise but seems like the odds are low?


----------



## lvchanellvr

stephbb9 said:


> How about RG Pink Mother of pearl? I am surprised that they haven’t done it yet since they use it for watches.
> Otherwise I think it could very well be all RG Guilloché because there is so much demand and the WG is coming out. Eventually RG Guilloché will probably be part of the permanent collection I am sure.
> I would love to see Turquoise but seems like the odds are low?


I would love to see a pink MOP offered this time around!


----------



## mikimoto007

lvchanellvr said:


> I would love to see a pink MOP offered this time around!



I just can't see pink two years in a row...who knows?


----------



## lvchanellvr

mikimoto007 said:


> I just can't see pink two years in a row...who knows?


You never know but I would love to have a pink MOP either way!


----------



## cindy05

Would love a malachite like green porcelain that isn't so delicate and could be worn in water/shower.


----------



## nicole0612

cindy05 said:


> Would love a malachite like green porcelain that isn't so delicate and could be worn in water/shower.


Or a natural stone like chrysoprase


----------



## south-of-france

Perhaps YG with yellow MOP?


----------



## nicole0612

south-of-france said:


> Perhaps YG with yellow MOP?


They probably would not repeat this one, though I wouldn’t mind a repeat of a few past HP


----------



## south-of-france

nicole0612 said:


> They probably would not repeat this one, though I wouldn’t mind a repeat of a few past HP


Gotcha, I didn’t know that! Thanks.


----------



## nicole0612

south-of-france said:


> Gotcha, I didn’t know that! Thanks.


I love hearing all of the ideas regardless!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Have they ever done a blue agate one? If not, I think it would be a popular one.


----------



## nicole0612

nycmamaofone said:


> Have they ever done a blue agate one? If not, I think it would be a popular one.


2019 was somewhat close in color, the blue porcelain.


----------



## Junkenpo

In the rare/discontinued alhambra thread, someone posted a sugilite pendant and I think that would be pretty popular. Lavender jade would also be a good choice.   I think I'd still like to see a dark stone like hematite or black pearl.


----------



## Lvgirl71

The one stone they haven't done a Holiday pendant in is Turquoise! It would look great in YG or WG. I would definitely buy it.


----------



## EpiFanatic

When do they release the stone?  I forget. I just want anything with WG.


----------



## ShoooSh

EpiFanatic said:


> When do they release the stone?  I forget. I just want anything with WG.


Oct First


----------



## cindy05

south-of-france said:


> Gotcha, I didn’t know that! Thanks.


It was done in 2018 in case youre wondering.


----------



## waterlily112

Would love a RG guilloche or WG with pink MOP


----------



## ksguidry1026

nicole0612 said:


> I don’t anticipate this combo; but pink mother of Pearl with a ruby in the center would be gorgeou





waterlily112 said:


> Would love a RG guilloche or WG with pink MOP


It would be heaven!


----------



## kimber418

waterlily112 said:


> Would love a RG guilloche or WG with pink MOP


I would love White Gold with light pink MOP!   Love that combo!


----------



## ksguidry1026

I’m so hoping for that combo! It would be gorgeous!


----------



## Ylesiya

Based on previous years and behaviour it won't be pg or wg. It will be YG. For the stone my bet would be sodalite - new stone, new colour.


----------



## mikimoto007

What about amazonite? That might help with the turquoise craving....


----------



## shyla14

Ylesiya said:


> Based on previous years and behaviour it won't be pg or wg. It will be YG. For the stone my bet would be sodalite - new stone, new colour.


Googles sodalite


----------



## AlexaKate

Looking at this chart I found online I think yg/pg/wg doesnt hv specific preference, so long as it goes harmoniously with the type of stone they chose, (wg holiday pandent seem like a rarity here they just appear twice in this many years as they hv done wg guilloche in 2020 I think chance for wg this year would be low) and seem they rarely repeat similar gemstone color so I think they won’t do pink anymore until another 5-6 years if pink is still the wishlist of many here  maybe they will do sth green again (green agate/tourmaline?) another color not yet on chart is purple ~~


----------



## nicole0612

Ylesiya said:


> Based on previous years and behaviour it won't be pg or wg. It will be YG. For the stone my bet would be sodalite - new stone, new colour.


I hope so! I love it. Imagine a new line in this stone! (from past experience, it is possible for HP —> new stone offering 2-3 years later).


----------



## Ksyusha

Deleted


----------



## waterlily112

AlexaKate said:


> seem they rarely repeat similar gemstone color so I think they won’t do pink anymore until another 5-6 years if pink is still the wishlist of many here
> 
> View attachment 5601085



My selfish self is hoping that they would repeat another pink this year like they repeated WMOP for 3 years in a row (2007-2009)


----------



## cloee

waterlily112 said:


> My selfish self is hoping that they would repeat another pink this year like they repeated WMOP for 3 years in a row (2007-2009)


Yes me too. And considering there were less stocks last year, I really hope this is the case.


----------



## saligator

Based on that chart, I'd say blue agate.


----------



## nicole0612

saligator said:


> Based on that chart, I'd say blue agate.


I hope not, just because I personally don’t have any room for more blue agate, unless they decide to offer the earrings as well, like the onyx holiday earrings. I do question if they would do blue agate so soon after the blue porcelain a few years ago in 2019, but it is very popular so it’s not impossible.


----------



## saligator

nicole0612 said:


> I hope not, just because I personally don’t have any room for more blue agate, unless they decide to offer the earrings as well, like the onyx holiday earrings. I do question if they would do blue agate so soon after the blue porcelain a few years ago in 2019, but it is very popular so it’s not impossible.



I was basing my guess on looking historically at the pendants and the color palette. Blue has had a lesser showing.


----------



## nicole0612

saligator said:


> I was basing my guess on looking historically at the pendants and the color palette. Blue has had a lesser showing.


I think it will come again in, but maybe not this year? Just a guess since it was fairly recent (though I am rooting for Sodalite, so I can see it both ways).


----------



## Junkenpo

If turquoise is not an option, I'd wish VCA would consider larimar and yellow gold.


----------



## gagabag

It’s September already, why do we still don’t know what’s coming  when it usually comes 1 Oct! I don’t want to keep guessing anymore! VCA put me out of my misery!

On a good note, I just ordered the perlee lapis pendant  Can’t wait for it to arrive.


----------



## JewelryLover101

gagabag said:


> It’s September already, why do we still don’t know what’s coming  when it usually comes 1 Oct! I don’t want to keep guessing anymore! VCA put me out of my misery!
> 
> On a good note, I just ordered the perlee lapis pendant  Can’t wait for it to arrive.


I think VCA has gotten better at keeping the lid on this secret longer. I recall last year it wasn’t until 1-2 weeks before Oct. 1 that there was any good (i.e., reliable) intel leaked


----------



## Candy_landy

gagabag said:


> It’s September already, why do we still don’t know what’s coming  when it usually comes 1 Oct! I don’t want to keep guessing anymore! VCA put me out of my misery!
> 
> On a good note, I just ordered the perlee lapis pendant  Can’t wait for it to arrive.


more actually information appeared in mid-September in the last years, after 15th


----------



## ksguidry1026

I’m thinking that we should have approx 2 weeks left until we start to get info.


----------



## Paola1976

Well, I went to the vca near me and my SA said it will not have a stone ! So I asked him is it the Guillon in yellow gold or rose and he said nothing. So based on that it might be one of those options.


----------



## stephbb9

Paola1976 said:


> Well, I went to the vca near me and my SA said it will not have a stone ! So I asked him is it the Guillon in yellow gold or rose and he said nothing. So based on that it might be one of those options.


Do you mean no diamond in the middle or no stone around the diamond? There was a Guilloché HP in WG with a diamond in the center in 2020.


----------



## Paola1976

I know ! I mean the Guilloche in yellow or rose with diamond in the middle.


----------



## stephbb9

I bet it’s the RG one!


----------



## ksguidry1026

stephbb9 said:


> I bet it’s the RG one!


I hope it’s the RG!!!


----------



## NotJocelyn

If it’s between yellow or rose gold, I think it’ll probably be rose. But if it ends up being yellow, my wallet won’t be happy


----------



## ThisVNchick

I for one will not be purchasing if it is RG guilloche. They JUST did guilloche the other year in WG. Yes, I know it’s a different metal but going with the same design in a different metal just seems so unoriginal and lazy.


----------



## Ylesiya

Rumour has it that it will be a holiday set this year instead: WG guilloche bracelet, earrings and ring.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Paola1976 said:


> Well, I went to the vca near me and my SA said it will not have a stone ! So I asked him is it the Guillon in yellow gold or rose and he said nothing. So based on that it might be one of those options.


C’mon. How about something cool. WG With adventurine or chrysoprase.  If this is correct I have another 12 month wait.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Ylesiya said:


> Rumour has it that it will be a holiday set this year instead: WG guilloche bracelet, earrings and ring.


Well that’s a different story…


----------



## nicole0612

Ylesiya said:


> Rumour has it that it will be a holiday set this year instead: WG guilloche bracelet, earrings and ring.


I applaud anything creative, and this would qualify. It makes me feel more warmth and loyalty towards the brand. I have a lot of crossover items if this is the holiday lineup, so it probably wouldn’t work for me, but is certainly interesting and intriguing. Do you know if there will be diamonds? I would assume so for the ring and earrings, but probably not the bracelet; which makes me wonder if the earrings would be all metal as well. Selfishly, I would love for the bracelet to be alternating guilloche and pave, though I know the chances would be 0.01%.


----------



## shyla14

nicole0612 said:


> I applaud anything creative, and this would qualify. It makes me feel more warmth and loyalty towards the brand. I have a lot of crossover items if this is the holiday lineup, so it probably wouldn’t work for me, but is certainly interesting and intriguing. Do you know if there will be diamonds? I would assume so for the ring and earrings, but probably not the bracelet; which makes me wonder if the earrings would be all metal as well. Selfishly, I would love for the bracelet to be alternating guilloche and pave, though I know the chances would be 0.01%.


Ooooh ! An alternating WG Guillochr and Pave . I am swooning! I will escape Ban Island for that! Lol!


----------



## shyla14

Ylesiya said:


> Rumour has it that it will be a holiday set this year instead: WG guilloche bracelet, earrings and ring.


Now, we’re talking!


----------



## nicole0612

shyla14 said:


> Ooooh ! An alternating WG Guillochr and Pave . I am swooning! I will escape Ban Island for that! Lol!


We can dream!


----------



## tenshix

nicole0612 said:


> We can dream!


Because of the rumors that a WG guilloche collection is coming out in the fall I’m wondering if they will match the current YG guilloche collection and also include an alternating pave option for bracelet and necklace as well. Though based off @Ylesiya ‘s intel seems like the WG guilloche collection we heard about could just be the holiday collection?

Either way, I do have some hope because I think @chiaoapple was given fair treatment when she collected her beautiful SO WG guilloche set earlier this year.


----------



## nicole0612

tenshix said:


> Because of the rumors that a WG guilloche collection is coming out in the fall I’m wondering if they will match the current YG guilloche collection and also include an alternating pave option for bracelet and necklace as well. Though based off @Ylesiya ‘s intel seems like the WG guilloche collection we heard about could just be the holiday collection?
> 
> Either way, I do have some hope because I think @chiaoapple was given fair treatment when she collected her beautiful SO WG guilloche set earlier this year.


Yes, I can see it both ways, but I think the alternating pave is just my wishful thinking! Either way, it is fun info and fun to speculate.


----------



## Ylesiya

Hehe, this is all the intel I've got ladies... Obviously they keep it very secret. I would guess ring and earrings would have diamonds in them. I think there were just too many complaints that HPs are difficult to match. This is kinda not a bad idea which would not offend those who paid premium for their SOs in WG Guilloche. I feel pretty safe because I mostly prefer YG/RG (and I am on like a forever ban island where I should have went long time ago!).
Plus, it has been a lot of the same thing happening over and over again - same pendant with variations. I like the new approach  Just one has to be careful from now on to get some cash in the accounts haha! Although I think guilloche line deserves a permanent branch in WG for WG lovers. I remember rumours from long ago about WG Guilloche coming but never expected it to be a holiday set. The other option is that the source could misunderstand the intel  but definitely something is cooking up with WG guilloche over there.


----------



## Junkenpo

I wonder if they'd do yg or rg guilloche without a diamond center? Maybe an emerald  or ruby center the way they did with the mini frivole.

If it is guilloche then my wallet is safe. I love seeing it on others but it's not for me.


----------



## ksguidry1026

Ylesiya said:


> Rumour has it that it will be a holiday set this year instead: WG guilloche bracelet, earrings and ring





Ylesiya said:


> Rumour has it that it will be a holiday set this year instead: WG guilloche bracelet, earrings and ring.


So no pendant? There is rumor that there is supposed to be a WG guilloche line coming out in November. Could this be what you’re talking about?


----------



## stephbb9

Ylesiya said:


> Hehe, this is all the intel I've got ladies... Obviously they keep it very secret. I would guess ring and earrings would have diamonds in them. I think there were just too many complaints that HPs are difficult to match. This is kinda not a bad idea which would not offend those who paid premium for their SOs in WG Guilloche. I feel pretty safe because I mostly prefer YG/RG (and I am on like a forever ban island where I should have went long time ago!).
> Plus, it has been a lot of the same thing happening over and over again - same pendant with variations. I like the new approach  Just one has to be careful from now on to get some cash in the accounts haha! Although I think guilloche line deserves a permanent branch in WG for WG lovers. I remember rumours from long ago about WG Guilloche coming but never expected it to be a holiday set. The other option is that the source could misunderstand the intel  but definitely something is cooking up with WG guilloche over there.


But a set without a pendant or necklace is not really a set…
Especially that they mostly sell bracelets and necklaces.
That would be a bummer for the people who didn’t get the HP two years ago…
Maybe the set is the new WG guilloché collection we have been expecting. I still think and hope we will get a HP.
Seems like we are getting some guilloché soon either way!


----------



## snnysmm

If WG guilloché bracelet is a possibility, then I am still hoping for a WG guilloché and blue agate alternating bracelet!


----------



## nycmamaofone

stephbb9 said:


> But a set without a pendant or necklace is not really a set…
> Especially that they mostly sell bracelets and necklaces.
> That would be a bummer for the people who didn’t get the HP two years ago…
> Maybe the set is the new WG guilloché collection we have been expecting. I still think and hope we will get a HP.
> Seems like we are getting some guilloché soon either way!


I really doubt they will replace the HP with a WG set without a necklace. Just don’t think so. I think these are two separate things. We’ve been hearing about this WG line for quite some time; I doubt that they would have leaked this information that early about the HP. They haven’t done a year without the HP; why start now?

On a side note, doing Guilloche again in a different metal after releasing one two years ago is just plain lazy, especially if they are also releasing a WG Guilloche line.


----------



## waterlily112

nycmamaofone said:


> I really doubt they will replace the HP with a WG set without a necklace. Just don’t think so. I think these are two separate things. We’ve been hearing about this WG line for quite some time; I doubt that they would have leaked this information that early about the HP. They haven’t done a year without the HP; why start now?
> 
> On a side note, doing Guilloche again in a different metal after releasing one two years ago is just plain lazy, especially if they are also releasing a WG Guilloche line.



Agreed with you on not making sense to replace the HP with a set but without any necklace, sounds counterintuitive imo.

Regards to the guilloche pendant, I mean since they rarely have anything in RG or RG guilloche, the closest thing would be the carnelian/rose gold 5 motif bracelet, I would love a HP in RG guilloche since it'd be around the same price if I were to place a SO, and without the diamond. I guess it's easy to say that VCA is being lazy and not creative by releasing another guilloche pendant in a metal color that you don't care for. But for people like me who love RG jewelry and with VCA having very limited selection on jewelry pieces made in this metal color, this would be awesome.


----------



## JewelryLover101

ksguidry1026 said:


> So no pendant? There is rumor that there is supposed to be a WG guilloche line coming out in November. Could this be what you’re talking about?


This seems more likely to me. I highly doubt they would do away with the pendant in a holiday release. The source seems like they could be referring to the WG guilloche release that (allegedly) is coming soon.


----------



## marbella8

Junkenpo said:


> I wonder if they'd do yg or rg guilloche without a diamond center? Maybe an emerald  or ruby center the way they did with the mini frivole.
> 
> If it is guilloche then my wallet is safe. I love seeing it on others but it's not for me.



I agree, I only like the Guilloche as a bracket, but not against the face.

Also, if they are planning on no necklace, maybe because it’ll WG guilloche, so just the earrings and bracelet.

To be frank, I find it extremely boring year after year to have the same clover, same backing, same-tiny diamond in the center.

That year they did the onyx earrings was great!


----------



## lxp727

Ah I really hope there’s a pendant, am hoping to get it engraved on the back this year


----------



## ksguidry1026

lxp727 said:


> Ah I really hope there’s a pendant, am hoping to get it engraved on the back this year


I love that idea. Does VCA do engraving?


----------



## lxp727

ksguidry1026 said:


> I love that idea. Does VCA do engraving?



On certain items they can, like if the back is all gold for instance


----------



## ksguidry1026

lxp727 said:


> On certain items they can, like if the back is all gold for instance


Awesome! I’m purchasing from Las Vegas and my SA said it would take a few days to add the extender so is that something that can be done at the same time as the extender?


----------



## lxp727

ksguidry1026 said:


> Awesome! I’m purchasing from Las Vegas and my SA said it would take a few days to add the extender so is that something that can be done at the same time as the extender?



Hmm that I’m not sure, I haven’t gotten the extender before


----------



## Ylesiya

I personally don't insist on anything, this is just the info that I got but obviously the source could just misunderstand. There were rumours about WG guilloche for a long time already. 
I personally don't think that VCA will abandon the idea of a Holiday Pendant, my own bet would be that the stone will be the one from Zodiac line in YG and I honestly hope for a bright darkish stone which would pop on the skin. Last year's pink HP was completely bleh on me. 
Also, releasing a limited set it a lot of pressure on the customers: I think there is some sort of idea that HP is somewhat affordable and clients have certain expectations on how much they will spend on a LE during a holiday season. 
With regards to WG guilloche line I am curious how VCA is going to deal with the pendant situation: if there would be a single WG pendant, it actually won't be so different from the 2020 HP and definitely will be cheaper which would devalue the original WG pendant. At the same time, the line needs a pendant. So yeah, I am very curious on what they are preparing!


----------



## mikimoto007

Could it be possible they would do a hammered pendant with a diamond?


----------



## Junkenpo

mikimoto007 said:


> Could it be possible they would do a hammered pendant with a diamond?


I would love to see that.   Hammered white gold with a single center diamond?  Swoon!


----------



## ksguidry1026

Junkenpo said:


> I would love to see that.   Hammered white gold with a single center diamond?  Swoon!


I would love that as well.


----------



## NY2LA

ThisVNchick said:


> I for one will not be purchasing if it is RG guilloche. They JUST did guilloche the other year in WG. Yes, I know it’s a different metal but going with the same design in a different metal just seems so unoriginal and lazy.


I don’t mean to be rude, but how is that any different from what they always do- same design in a different stone.


----------



## marbella8

Junkenpo said:


> I would love to see that.   Hammered white gold with a single center diamond?  Swoon!



Oh! How great would that be, a set of WG hammered. One can dream. I love the WG-hammered VA bracelets people have SO’ed, but I highly doubt it, just dreamin’


----------



## bhurry

I actually would prefer hammered HP than guilloche


----------



## ThisVNchick

NY2LA said:


> I don’t mean to be rude, but how is that any different from what they always do- same design in a different stone.


I think some of us (myself included) just want to see something different in the HP. Yes, it is Alhambra design, but seeing it in a never before done stone is more exciting than the already played out guilloche design in a different metal color. Plus at a markup than the regular vintage pendants, I want different. That’s my thought process.


----------



## waterlily112

ThisVNchick said:


> I think some of us (myself included) just want to see something different in the HP. Yes, it is Alhambra design, but seeing it in a never before done stone is more exciting than the already played out guilloche design in a different metal color. Plus at a markup than the regular vintage pendants, I want different. That’s my thought process.


Well, they haven't done RG guilloche yet and don't have one in their permeant line, that sounds like never been done to me. If they release a HP in YG guilloche with a diamond or another MOP then I'll agree with you that it's unoriginal and lazy. But truth is, we all want different things and hope that the HP would be made in our preferred choice of metal/stone so we don't have to pay for a SO for something we really want.


----------



## fashionelite

waterlily112 said:


> Well, they haven't done RG guilloche yet and don't have one in their permeant line, that sounds like never been done to me. If they release a HP in YG guilloche with a diamond or another MOP then I'll agree with you that it's unoriginal and lazy. But truth is, we all want different things and hope that the HP would be made in our preferred choice of metal/stone so we don't have to pay for a SO for something we really want.


They have an rg guilloche line with alternating carnelian. I really hope it’s not guilloche because that’s so boring. A nice new colorful stone is more fun.


----------



## waterlily112

fashionelite said:


> They have an rg guilloche line with alternating carnelian. I really hope it’s not guilloche because that’s so boring. A nice new colorful stone is more fun.


I know that. I'm merely stating the fact that there isn't a single vintage alhambra pendant in RG yet so if they do release one as HP pendant at least it's not something that they've done before, just the same realm as the WG HP pendant which now turning into a permeant line.

Just like I said, we all have our preferences. I thought this thread is meant to be fun for us to guess what the metal/stone combo it'll be until VCA does the official reveal. I'm totally fine if it's not a RG guilloche or other stones that I'm hoping for. But lately a few comments come across as quite catty and whiny, instead of staying on topic some people here just attack others' guesses because it's not their cup of tea.


----------



## ThisVNchick

waterlily112 said:


> I know that. I'm merely stating the fact that there isn't a single vintage alhambra pendant in RG yet so if they do release one as HP pendant at least it's not something that they've done before, just the same realm as the WG HP pendant which now turning into a permeant line.
> 
> Just like I said, we all have our preferences. I thought this thread is meant to be fun for us to guess what the metal/stone combo it'll be until VCA does the official reveal. I'm totally fine if it's not a RG guilloche or other stones that I'm hoping for. But lately a few comments come across as quite catty and whiny, instead of staying on topic some people here just attack others' guesses because it's not their cup of tea.


I don’t find it catty or whiny to say that I’d be disappointed if this year’s HP is RG guilloche. It isn’t an attack; it’s merely my honest opinion. Someone said that their SA said it won’t be a stone, so some suggested it might be RG guilloche. And in turn, I said I hope it wouldn’t be as that would be unoriginal/not exciting. For me, the HP, is usually the one-off pendant in my collection. A pendant that doesn’t have its matching set (kind of annoying at times which is why many are hoping for a pair of matching earrings)! If it is RG guilloche, it can definitely match with the alternating RG guilloche collection that was launched last year.  In any case, these past 2 years, I felt like VCA has really been pushing the new guilloche design. And with the 2020 HP being WG guilloche, doing guilloche again would just be too soon. I wouldn’t mind RG guilloche a few years down the road, but for me, it’s just been TOO much guilloche everywhere. And I’m sure like the hammered collection, VCA will probably release a whole RG guilloche line sometime down the road since it seems like a very popular request.


----------



## Shore5

This is my fi


ThisVNchick said:


> I don’t find it catty or whiny to say that I’d be disappointed if this year’s HP is RG guilloche. It isn’t an attack; it’s merely my honest opinion. Someone said that their SA said it won’t be a stone, so some suggested it might be RG guilloche. And in turn, I said I hope it wouldn’t be as that would be unoriginal/not exciting. For me, the HP, is usually the one-off pendant in my collection. A pendant that doesn’t have its matching set (kind of annoying at times which is why many are hoping for a pair of matching earrings)! If it is RG guilloche, it can definitely match with the alternating RG guilloche collection that was launched last year.  In any case, these past 2 years, I felt like VCA has really been pushing the new guilloche design. And with the 2020 HP being WG guilloche, doing guilloche again would just be too soon. I wouldn’t mind RG guilloche a few years down the road, but for me, it’s just been TOO much guilloche everywhere. And I’m sure like the hammered collection, VCA will probably release a whole RG guilloche line sometime down the road since it seems like a very popular request.


----------



## Shore5

This is my first post in purse forum in many many years! I use to be quite active in Vuitton and other jewelry forums.
Anyway, my SA actually took a deposit, 1/3 of purchase price for the holiday pendant.
I have no idea what I pre-ordered but since it is my first van cleef piece, I’m not worried.
There is a van cleef boutique opening in my neighborhood - king of Prussia - this winter. 
I’m afraid it will be my new addiction!


----------



## jenaps

My SA is taking deposits already too!  But no hints what so ever!!!


----------



## ksguidry1026

jenaps said:


> My SA is taking deposits already too!  But no hints what so ever!!!


I would love to put a deposit on the HP but I’d rather know what I’m putting a deposit on before hand.


----------



## waterlily112

ksguidry1026 said:


> I would love to put a deposit on the HP but I’d rather know what I’m putting a deposit before hand.


Same...sounds like buying an expensive blind box toy


----------



## Shore5

My deposit secures the holiday pendant. 
My SA told me if I didn’t pay 1/3 of the price on that day in July, he wouldn’t be able to guarantee one for me.
He assured me that the deposit is totally refundable. I am very anxious to hear “leaks” as to the color. I am hoping something in the blue family.


----------



## waterlily112

Shore5 said:


> My deposit secures the holiday pendant.
> My SA told me if I didn’t pay 1/3 of the price on that day in July, he wouldn’t be able to guarantee one for me.
> He assured me that the deposit is totally refundable. I am very anxious to hear “leaks” as to the color. I am hoping something in the blue family.



This is actually smart though, considering how hard it was to get a HP last year and if you don't have any strong preferences on metal colors or stones. I was only joking with the blind box toy comparison 

I wonder if VCA will ever make a HP in sunstone, thought the colors and sparkly appearance are quite fitting for the holiday


----------



## Brigitte031

When is the holiday pendant color usually announced?


----------



## Shore5

I believe the pendant comes out October 1.
Color and design will be confirmed by late September but there are often “leaks” mid September.


----------



## sjunky13

I am seeing so much pink MOP, I am going to keep wishing for the pink mop with rg!! 

I hope it is something we all would like.


----------



## nimalicious

Can anyone who has put down a deposit share the price for the Holiday Pendant? I recently got the the grey RG MOP Alhambra as my first piece and wanted to know how it compares in price. Thank you


----------



## waterlily112

sjunky13 said:


> I am seeing so much pink MOP, I am going to keep wishing for the pink mop with rg!!
> 
> I hope it is something we all would like.



Since some people already paid the deposit for the HP pendant, I guess at the minimum it's safe to assume the HP pendant still exist this year and it's not being replaced by a WG set?


----------



## ksguidry1026

waterlily112 said:


> Since some people already paid the deposit for the HP pendant, I guess at the minimum it's safe to assume the HP pendant still exist this year and it's not being replaced by a WG set?


Yes, I spoke to my SA this afternoon and he told me that they will be getting some. He said that he just does not know what it will be yet.


----------



## Ylesiya

Update: the source was wrong for the holiday set. It will still be a pendant but the stone is unknown.
What is coming is WG Guilloche line on 1st November: there will be ring, VA earrings, bracelet, pendant and a 20 motif.


----------



## BigAkoya

Ylesiya said:


> Update: the source was wrong for the holiday set. It will still be a pendant but the stone is unknown.
> What is coming is WG Guilloche line on 1st November: there will be ring, VA earrings, bracelet, pendant and a 20 motif.


In case you were not aware... there's a whole thread about the new WG guilloche line coming out... 





						White Gold Guilloche
					

Now I’m not sure how accurate this information is, but my SA is usually never wrong about things like this.   i’d be interested in earrings and a bracelet!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Ylesiya

BigAkoya said:


> In case you were not aware... there's a whole thread about the new WG guilloche line coming out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Gold Guilloche
> 
> 
> Now I’m not sure how accurate this information is, but my SA is usually never wrong about things like this.   i’d be interested in earrings and a bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



I am aware. The only reason I posted here was because I shared a rumour before that this may be a holiday set instead of a pendant which it was confirmed it won't be.


----------



## 422stewart

Ylesiya said:


> Update: the source was wrong for the holiday set. It will still be a pendant but the stone is unknown.
> What is coming is WG Guilloche line on 1st November: there will be ring, VA earrings, bracelet, pendant and a 20 motif.


Finally might get my first VCA piece…


----------



## jenaps

waterlily112 said:


> Since some people already paid the deposit for the HP pendant, I guess at the minimum it's safe to assume the HP pendant still exist this year and it's not being replaced by a WG set?


It should be around 4k. I want to say it was $3950 +tax USD last year but I don’t remember. I don’t think the SAs know the price yet, but they can still take deposits.


----------



## waterlily112

jenaps said:


> It should be around 4k. I want to say it was $3950 +tax USD last year but I don’t remember. I don’t think the SAs know the price yet, but they can still take deposits.


The page for the rhodonite pendant (2021) is still available, it's listed for $3,750 USD excluding tax on VCA website. The white gold guilloche from 2020 was retail for $3,850 USD plus tax.


----------



## jenaps

waterlily112 said:


> The page for the rhodonite pendant (2021) is still available, it's listed for $3,750 USD excluding tax on VCA website. The white gold guilloche from 2020 was retail for $3,850 USD plus tax.
> 
> View attachment 5605601


Oh good so hopefully it stays below 4K!


----------



## waterlily112

Yep, hope they don't pull the same trick as other luxury brands saying they need to increase the price for 'global harmonization'


----------



## jenayb

My SA mentioned to me that corporate is saying that the HP this year will come with a prespend qualification. I obviously cannot confirm personally, but this is what I was told.


----------



## innerpeace85

jenaywins said:


> My SA mentioned to me that corporate is saying that the HP this year will come with a prespend qualification. I obviously cannot confirm personally, but this is what I was told.


I heard the same from my SA too. All brands are trying so hard to play Hermes games! I am so tired


----------



## KittyCattt

Confirming I heard the same as well... Also tired of the *Hermès* game model. So much toxic relationship going on I need some cleansing tea


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaywins said:


> My SA mentioned to me that corporate is saying that the HP this year will come with a prespend qualification. I obviously cannot confirm personally, but this is what I was told.


My SA told me similar last year when we talked about the HP.  He said the HP will only be offered to existing clients and not new people who just call and want to buy one.  My SA said told me the original intent of the HP (I posted it earlier), and it was crazy last year with new buyers demanding a HP.  Hence, VCA wanted to reel this back in.  

Obviously, for any pendants that do not get purchased, they will be "released" to anyone.


----------



## nycmamaofone

jenaywins said:


> My SA mentioned to me that corporate is saying that the HP this year will come with a prespend qualification. I obviously cannot confirm personally, but this is what I was told.


What does this mean? That you have a history of spending or that you must meet a certain threshold of spending to qualify? And like other people have said, I find these luxury games really off-putting.


----------



## jenayb

nycmamaofone said:


> What does this mean? That you have a history of spending or that you must meet a certain threshold of spending to qualify? And like other people have said, I find these luxury games really off-putting.



It means that you have to meet a specific prespend threshold. Corporate is trying to spin this as a way to deter resellers, but I think we all know better than that.


----------



## Shore5

What is a pre-spend qualification?
My lovely gentleman SA from a boutique asked if I was a precious customer and in the system. I told him that I never purchased a van cleef item but I’m beginning my collection. 
He sent me invoice for $1200 to secure the holiday pendant. He said I needed to pay one-third if the price in July or I’d likely not get one in October.


----------



## jenayb

BigAkoya said:


> My SA told me similar last year when we talked about the HP.  He said the HP will only be offered to existing clients and not new people who just call and want to buy one.  My SA said told me the original intent of the HP (I posted it earlier), and it was crazy last year with new buyers demanding a HP.  Hence, VCA wanted to reel this back in.
> 
> Obviously, for any pendants that do not get purchased, they will be "released" to anyone.



This makes sense to me.


----------



## Shore5

Well they took my money and I have a receipt. 
He sounded quite confident that I will get one. I touch base with him every few weeks so I think he knows I’m serious. 
We already began talking about my 2nd purchase!


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaywins said:


> This makes sense to me.


By the way, going off topic for a second if I may... 

I love love love the color combo of your Birkin.   
Every time I see a post from you, my eye goes right to your avatar!  
My eye stops to take a long pause just to stare at your stunning bag!


----------



## jenayb

BigAkoya said:


> By the way, going off topic for a second if I may...
> 
> I love love love the color combo of your Birkin.
> Every time I see a post from you, my eye goes right to your avatar!
> My eye stops to take a long pause just to stare at your stunning bag!



Thank you so much! You are so sweet.  

I wasn't sure about the colour combo when I ordered but.. yolo? I actually love the way it turned out!!!


----------



## L etoile

It must be an amazing color combo if they expect it sell out or limit it to people with a large purchase history.


----------



## bhurry

Wait so is it just reserved for people that has a “large history of purchase” or reserved for people that has a history of any purchase of VCA.  Like to me one piece of jewelry frm VCA is a large purchase lol.


----------



## lynne_ross

jenaywins said:


> My SA mentioned to me that corporate is saying that the HP this year will come with a prespend qualification. I obviously cannot confirm personally, but this is what I was told.


I believe Hong Kong did this last year. The store managers selected who would be offered the pendants and then each pendant was allocated to customers, no picking.


----------



## gagabag

It varies in different parts of the world but traditionally though, for hot items they get offered first to existing (preferred) customers and if more stocks came or less appetite from known customers, then they get offered to new/walk-ins. That’s what my SA previously said, not sure if that “rule” still applies.


----------



## cloee

I am an existing client but still didnt get the holiday pendant last year so my store already does look at the amount of prespend it seems. 
They typically have a list and the second batch is offered to those in the list but it seems there wasn’t even anything sent after the first batch which were allocated to the VIPs and high spenders. I’m in Toronto. 
I wonder how different it would be this year.


----------



## lynne_ross

I hope there are earrings this year. I would love holiday earrings. I have purchased 2 past pendants but they were gifts. I am not a pendant person, so easy pass if it is just a pendant.  Also hoping they don’t repeat wg guilloche for earrings as I am not a fan. I will await for launch details before I bug my SA.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

*quickly calculates how much I've spent on VCA so far*


----------



## xxesra

Will the HP also be for sale on their website?


----------



## lucky7355

Perhaps they will do a colored center stone instead of a diamond? Their colored frivole options have had rubies and emeralds.


----------



## pookyd

nycmamaofone said:


> What does this mean? That you have a history of spending or that you must meet a certain threshold of spending to qualify? And like other people have said, I find these luxury games really off-putting.


I find it off putting too. And if it’s the case, they should have a global system to track purchases and not just based on country specific spend.


----------



## sammix3

Does anyone know what the rumored pre-spend has to be or is the criteria just being an existing customer with purchase history?


----------



## Candy_landy

xxesra said:


> Will the HP also be for sale on their website?


It’s every year for sale on the website, but last year it was just impossible to order it from it, only in a few countries


----------



## AlexaKate

Many brands hv been using covid as an excuse to raise price and/or limit distribution….I guess this excuse can’t be used this year when Europe has completely opened up, so now they need to come up with new excuse…. My personal view now is if I get it I get it, if not I will just leave it….instead of chasing the brands’ tail trying to establish “sth” lol I hv a life outside lux shopping lol 

On a separate note, I found that now we match out what the SA said from different countries there is different “stories”, “rumors”…. I won’t take sales associate words too seriously, it’s never no stock, they just deliberately play the hard to get game like H/ you are not big spender enough to get a particular item, indeed very tiring and bothersome, if it comes, I want to buy it, I pay for it……..

Thanks for letting me post this long winded post, just getting very annoyed re all these sales strategies from different brands lol


----------



## Dinhky

mikimoto007 said:


> Could it be possible they would do a hammered pendant with a diamond?


That would be beautiful! I don’t like the guilloche design but will open my wallet for a hammered in YG any day.


----------



## Ylesiya

No matter how much I love VCA jewellery, I am also getting quite sick of the "limited" and "rare" games. 
These days it feels like everything is limited on purpose. I remember when one could come to the boutique and choose a shade for the earrings by picking between a few pairs. 
Right now when I express my interest in the holiday pendant, the SA makes a cheeky face and says something like "we will see how many we will receive". I was told they did not have turquoise or lapis pieces at all for the new perlee collection but then I found out by accident that they were available, just put aside for selected clients in advance. Only one SA had a bit of decency to sell me that lapis pendant and somehow it is a privilege to _spend money._ I have been rethinking my life choices recently and that kind of attitude is definitely not something I want to support.


----------



## DeryaHm

I’ve never been interested in the HP and probably won’t start now. I gave mixed feelings on the H model. I do think it makes sense to “reward” loyal clients, but they do that with extras and treats anyway. Perhaps some people care if they get Hot Thing X before others. I sure don’t. It rubs me the wrong way to have something like HP that is limited but is also in a way entry level reserved for customers who spend at a certain level. I mean lol just send it to customers at a certain level if it’s their taste. Certain HJ or special orders or other pieces I assume they just make less of then it doesnt bother me. If they’re actually scarce, then it makes sense to offer to loyal clients. If it’s an artificial scarcity or a pressure to make you buy something then strong dislike.


----------



## AlexaKate

Safa said:


> I’ve never been interested in the HP and probably won’t start now. I gave mixed feelings on the H model. I do think it makes sense to “reward” loyal clients, but they do that with extras and treats anyway. Perhaps some people care if they get Hot Thing X before others. I sure don’t. It rubs me the wrong way to have something like HP that is limited but is also in a way entry level reserved for customers who spend at a certain level. I mean lol just send it to customers at a certain level if it’s their taste. Certain HJ or special orders or other pieces I assume they just make less of then it doesnt bother me. If they’re actually scarce, then it makes sense to offer to loyal clients. If it’s an artificial scarcity or a pressure to make you buy something then strong dislike.


Yes totally agree, it’s easier for bag to be “not selective” eg a gold color mini Constance hv no difference technically for you to choose from two or more, but when it comes to gemstone like carnelian, tiger eyes, mop, malachite each with different patterns, depth of color, color tone, to be told you cannot choose and there is only one in stock, take it or leave it kind of attitude by the SA kinda leave a bad taste to my mouth. Also for last year rhodnite, they varied very different stone from stone but according to many of our experience here many customers were just offer one and were told only one available …. Really? For close to USD 4K they are hinting you to take a shade you don’t like just becuz it is manipulatively to be scarce…..very speechless 

Sorry if the above discussion hv been a bit off topic, hopefully the sales of HP this year would be better organised….


----------



## JewelryLover101

If it's true that VCA will be making the holiday pendant available only to select clients with a pre-spend qualification, they will be alienating a lot of customers, myself included. I own quite a few VCA pieces, but I really don't see myself adding much more in the future aside from the occasional holiday pendant. They say that the intent is to curb resellers, but we know that is anything but the truth. Resellers are some of the most loyal and important customers out there seeing as they have huge "spends" and are given first dibs on limited pieces (just to turn around and sell those limited pieces on the secondary market). VCA knows this. We all know this. Assuming this information is true, VCA will just be playing games like a lot of the luxury brands these days. I personally don't "get" it. I understand limited production in 2020-2021, of course, but keeping it intentionally limited is a different story.


----------



## fashionelite

Isn’t this basically what they did last year? I remember a lot of people on here were unable to get the pendant. By the time it grew on me and I wanted it, it was long gone.


----------



## 422stewart

JewelryLover101 said:


> If it's true that VCA will be making the holiday pendant available only to select clients with a pre-spend qualification, they will be alienating a lot of customers, myself included. I own quite a few VCA pieces, but I really don't see myself adding much more in the future aside from the occasional holiday pendant. They say that the intent is to curb resellers, but we know that is anything but the truth. Resellers are some of the most loyal and important customers out there seeing as they have huge "spends" and are given first dibs on limited pieces (just to turn around and sell those limited pieces on the secondary market). VCA knows this. We all know this. Assuming this information is true, VCA will just be playing games like a lot of the luxury brands these days. I personally don't "get" it. I understand limited production in 2020-2021, of course, but keeping it intentionally limited is a different story.


Totally agree. There's only (for most people) 10 fingers, 2 wrists, and 1 neck that we have and don't want to be constantly switching between pieces. I'm just out of college and been to 5th Ave Cartier and have had a great experience. I was able to get the "entry level" ($1,000 - $2,500) pieces with no hesitation from my SA. Like I've walked in jeans and a t-shirt and never felt alienated at the boutique. I'll likely buy my Love bracelet in the coming year and other pieces in the years to come.

At VCA, I've yet to buy my first piece. It annoys me that there are so little pieces in white gold especially with men getting more and more into jewelry & fashion in general. I'm not the most liberal person you'll meet but the yellow/ rose gold pieces don't suit my skin tone and am surprised that VCA hasn't done more pieces in WG for diversity (being sarcastic).

The only thing I want a white gold sweet alhambra in mother of pearl and another in onyx. Why is it so hard to have widely available entry-level pieces in all three gold tones...


----------



## 422stewart

AlexaKate said:


> Yes totally agree, it’s easier for bag to be “not selective” eg a gold color mini Constance hv no difference technically for you to choose from two or more, but when it comes to gemstone like carnelian, tiger eyes, mop, malachite each with different patterns, depth of color, color tone, to be told you cannot choose and there is only one in stock, take it or leave it kind of attitude by the SA kinda leave a bad taste to my mouth. Also for last year rhodnite, they varied very different stone from stone but according to many of our experience here many customers were just offer one and were told only one available …. Really? For close to USD 4K they are hinting you to take a shade you don’t like just becuz it is manipulatively to be scarce…..very speechless
> 
> Sorry if the above discussion hv been a bit off topic, hopefully the sales of HP this year would be better organised….


I know right. You can see my post above about my hesitation with VCA. 

I've even been to Hermes (Greenwich, CT boutique) and the SAs have been lovely. I was just buying small things like their fashion jewelry.

This has never been discussed but are their stones even of value monetary wise? Like I know and understand that there is artisanship, craftsmanship, and history and brand etc... behind VCA hence the high price but does malachite, carnellian, MOP, and onyx have any actual monetary value? And the amount of gold is miniscule.

Like I've bought pieces from a Berlin jeweler on Etsy with lapis, onyx, MOP, and malachite (though silver pieces) to see how I felt wearing stones before buying VCA, but they were never that expensive. Even if my pendants were made of 18K gold, I don't think the price would be very high...


----------



## Xoxo_t

Last year people were saying the HP looked like spam and then pretty soon after the launch they started to want it and it was waaay too late!  I think this year more people will block out the criticism to secure their piece instead of listening to it and then realizing later it’s a gorgeous piece!


----------



## nycmamaofone

422stewart said:


> I know right. You can see my post above about my hesitation with VCA.
> 
> I've even been to Hermes (Greenwich, CT boutique) and the SAs have been lovely. I was just buying small things like their fashion jewelry.
> 
> This has never been discussed but are their stones even of value monetary wise? Like I know and understand that there is artisanship, craftsmanship, and history and brand etc... behind VCA hence the high price but does malachite, carnellian, MOP, and onyx have any actual monetary value? And the amount of gold is miniscule.
> 
> Like I've bought pieces from a Berlin jeweler on Etsy with lapis, onyx, MOP, and malachite (though silver pieces) to see how I felt wearing stones before buying VCA, but they were never that expensive. Even if my pendants were made of 18K gold, I don't think the price would be very high...


The materials used for many stones at VCA aren’t expensive at all. I went into a shop recently and rhodonite, which was last year’s HP material, was $7 a stone. Lol. The markup is HUGE for the brand and design.


----------



## 422stewart

nycmamaofone said:


> The materials used for many stones at VCA aren’t expensive at all. I went into a shop recently and rhodonite, which was last year’s HP material, was $7 a stone. Lol. The markup is HUGE for the brand and design.


Wow that’s what I figured but not that cheap... I guess after they are just rocks haha.

I’m sure VCA uses the highest quality rocks.


----------



## goodcrush

nycmamaofone said:


> The materials used for many stones at VCA aren’t expensive at all. I went into a shop recently and rhodonite, which was last year’s HP material, was $7 a stone. Lol. The markup is HUGE for the brand and design.


This is very true!  Even if they said they collect the best of the best specimens AAA rhodonite is like $11. Lol.  Don't worry folks I am not laughing at JUST you but me too! While I didn't buy that particular piece onyx is no better...


----------



## waterlily112

nycmamaofone said:


> The materials used for many stones at VCA aren’t expensive at all. I went into a shop recently and rhodonite, which was last year’s HP material, was $7 a stone. Lol. The markup is HUGE for the brand and design.



That's every luxury brand for you   Even local jewelry shops have huge markup.


----------



## Yssie

nycmamaofone said:


> The materials used for many stones at VCA aren’t expensive at all. I went into a shop recently and rhodonite, which was last year’s HP material, was $7 a stone. Lol. The markup is HUGE for the brand and design.


Gem quality rhodonite is spectacular  It's a really bright strawberry red, and translucent - silky enough to glow!

Super soft though, so it doesn't take faceting great, and there isn't enough of it to make anything mass-market. Here's one I used to have - no longer mine, the difficulty setting such a delicate stone was what made me finally decide to just rehome her 









I do like the 2021 HP stones, though. They're not high quality material, for sure! But they're less shifty with lighting, and I find the variations of colour and texture really interesting - very unique and pretty in their own right 

Okay, I'm done, back on topic!!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Yssie said:


> Gem quality rhodonite is spectacular  It's a really bright strawberry red, and translucent - silky enough to glow!
> 
> Super soft though, so it doesn't take faceting great, and there isn't enough of it to make anything mass-market. Here's one I used to have - no longer mine, the difficulty setting such a delicate stone was what made me finally decide to just rehome her
> 
> View attachment 5607313
> 
> View attachment 5607314
> 
> View attachment 5607315
> 
> 
> 
> I do like the 2021 HP stones, though. They're not high quality material, for sure! But they're less shifty with lighting, and I find the variations of colour and texture really interesting - very unique and pretty in their own right
> 
> Okay, I'm done, back on topic!!


Looks like a yummy candy


----------



## goodcrush

Yssie said:


> Gem quality rhodonite is spectacular  It's a really bright strawberry red, and translucent - silky enough to glow!
> 
> Super soft though, so it doesn't take faceting great, and there isn't enough of it to make anything mass-market. Here's one I used to have - no longer mine, the difficulty setting such a delicate stone was what made me finally decide to just rehome her
> 
> View attachment 5607313
> 
> View attachment 5607314
> 
> View attachment 5607315
> 
> 
> 
> I do like the 2021 HP stones, though. They're not high quality material, for sure! But they're less shifty with lighting, and I find the variations of colour and texture really interesting - very unique and pretty in their own right
> 
> Okay, I'm done, back on topic!!


Delicious!


----------



## Yssie

A bottle of Red said:


> Looks like a yummy candy


A friend called it a jolly rancher stone!! Dead on, that description!


----------



## marbella8

Yssie said:


> A friend called it a jolly rancher stone!! Dead on, that description!


I was totally thinking cherry jolly rancher


----------



## Shore5

What date was the stone announced for holiday pendant last year?
Anyone think that it might be chalcedony?


----------



## lynne_ross

Shore5 said:


> What date was the stone announced for holiday pendant last year?
> Anyone think that it might be chalcedony?


Last year was a funny year. An SA said it was a purple stone, I forget when. After a tpf-er made a mock up of purple porcelain and posted here SAs started to send pictures to their clients and their blog posts announcing stone. Haha 
The actual pendant was announced around Sept 17 with first picture on sept 20.


----------



## AlexaKate

Haha but I guess it’s the same for all lux items if you are looking at cost you won’t buy lux, lux rarely becomes investment too save and except for a few pieces, and you cannot compare it to investment like stocks and properties, treat it as an expense to surround yourself with nice little twinkles and hv peace of mind ❤️ I used to work on an ipo for a gemstone companies….the cost would hv shocked you into heart attack, good and bad quality gemstone price gap can be huge unlike diamond which are better regulated with the 4C criteria, and of course even so good quality gemstone won’t “costs” too much, retail price always include marketing that include everything you see in the boutiques lol and brands hv intangible reputation also value~~~ 

Happy mid autumn festival everyone, hope next week we got some leaks as to the HP of this year lol even tho we blast the multiple brands change of sales strategy here if we see sth that makes our heart flutter we will still “fight” for it lol that’s cuz we are human XD


----------



## babygirl416

Shore5 said:


> What is a pre-spend qualification?
> My lovely gentleman SA from a boutique asked if I was a precious customer and in the system. I told him that I never purchased a van cleef item but I’m beginning my collection.
> He sent me invoice for $1200 to secure the holiday pendant. He said I needed to pay one-third if the price in July or I’d likely not get one in October.


do you know what it is


----------



## Marmotte

Just contacted my SA. He has no information yet but he already put me in the list!


----------



## ksguidry1026

Marmotte said:


> Just contacted my SA. He has no information yet but he already put me in the list!


I did the same last week.


----------



## soft_pink

If you don’t have an SA can you call to ask to be put on a list or do you need to physically go to the store?


----------



## BigAkoya

soft_pink said:


> If you don’t have an SA can you call to ask to be put on a list or do you need to physically go to the store?


If you have a store near you, I think it's always best to meet your SA in person at least once.
This is sales, and in sales, you cannot beat that face to face personal relationship.  As clients, we buy from SAs we like, SAs that are friendly and helpful.  In the same vein, SAs sell to clients they like, clients that are friendly, and dare I say, humble  and not demanding (unless you are "super big spender" demanding which they will tolerate).

You can both size each other up when you meet.  All SAs size up their client, it's just a fact of sales, so this is not a negative statement.  In return, you can also size him up to see if he is sincere and helpful, and if he can be worthy of your long term business.

After you two meet, you can then text/call your SA for any future needs/follow up.  Of course, I do realize face to face is not always possible, but if you live near a boutique, I would absolutely go to a store.

The biggest benefit to a face to face meeting is to see how he responds when you ask him to purchase a HP.  From his sincerity (or lack of it), you can get a feel if you are truly on a valid wait list, or just a lip-service wait list.

That's just my two cents to share my thoughts.  I hope that was helpful.
Good luck to you!  I hope you get a HP!


----------



## waterlily112

soft_pink said:


> If you don’t have an SA can you call to ask to be put on a list or do you need to physically go to the store?



It doesn't hurt to call and ask, just be polite and not pushy, worst case scenario they'll say no. From my personal experience, VCA has been quite accommodating, both through customer service call or when they direct me to a boutique that has the item I want in stock to initiate a charge send. One time a customer service rep even called the boutiques in Paris for me trying to locate an item I wanted, because I expressed to him that it's for a special occasion gift. You can always start building a relationship with a local SA if you have a boutique nearby.


----------



## nicole0612

This is not based on any form of reality, but here are some mock up “predictions” from diamondsindubai. There is no higher chance that it would be any of these verses anything else (and very little chance for some of them), but I always think it is fun to look at mock ups.


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> This is not based on any form of reality, but here are some mock up “predictions” from diamondsindubai. There is no higher chance that it would be any of these verses anything else (and very little chance for some of them), but I always think it is fun to look at mock ups.
> 
> View attachment 5608489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608491
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608495
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608496


Love this!


----------



## Miumiu23

nicole0612 said:


> This is not based on any form of reality, but here are some mock up “predictions” from diamondsindubai. There is no higher chance that it would be any of these verses anything else (and very little chance for some of them), but I always think it is fun to look at mock ups.
> 
> View attachment 5608489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608491
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608495
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608496


I would love a jade or the rock crystal!


----------



## innerpeace85

Love the jade!!! If it is jade, how do I buy three?!( I would make earrings with 2 of them)


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> This is not based on any form of reality, but here are some mock up “predictions” from diamondsindubai. There is no higher chance that it would be any of these verses anything else (and very little chance for some of them), but I always think it is fun to look at mock ups.
> 
> View attachment 5608489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608491
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608495
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608496


Love this!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## snnysmm

nicole0612 said:


> This is not based on any form of reality, but here are some mock up “predictions” from diamondsindubai. There is no higher chance that it would be any of these verses anything else (and very little chance for some of them), but I always think it is fun to look at mock ups.
> 
> View attachment 5608489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608491
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608495
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608496



I would love any of these, but especially that Sugilite!


----------



## cloee

nicole0612 said:


> This is not based on any form of reality, but here are some mock up “predictions” from diamondsindubai. There is no higher chance that it would be any of these verses anything else (and very little chance for some of them), but I always think it is fun to look at mock ups.
> 
> View attachment 5608489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608491
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608495
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608496



Thanks for sharing. Love all these esp the Aquaprase and Rock Crystal.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

nicole0612 said:


> This is not based on any form of reality, but here are some mock up “predictions” from diamondsindubai. There is no higher chance that it would be any of these verses anything else (and very little chance for some of them), but I always think it is fun to look at mock ups.
> 
> View attachment 5608489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608491
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608495
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608496


Saw this this morning on her IG too!! I love the aquaprase, rock crystal, and jade stones. Such a great mock up she did!


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> This is not based on any form of reality, but here are some mock up “predictions” from diamondsindubai. There is no higher chance that it would be any of these verses anything else (and very little chance for some of them), but I always think it is fun to look at mock ups.
> 
> View attachment 5608489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608491
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608495
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608496



Thanks for posting this, sis. We can all dream…


----------



## westcoastgal

I would love to see white gold again. I would love to see white hammered gold or white gold with rock crystal.


----------



## waterlily112

I'll pass out if it really turns out to be jade or ruby


----------



## Simbacat

nicole0612 said:


> This is not based on any form of reality, but here are some mock up “predictions” from diamondsindubai. There is no higher chance that it would be any of these verses anything else (and very little chance for some of them), but I always think it is fun to look at mock ups.
> 
> View attachment 5608489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608491
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608495
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608496


Aquaprase or jade!!!!


----------



## shannily

Would love an aquaprase to match an aquaprase ring I have!


----------



## Junkenpo

I would love to see a jade Alhambra... but one in that bright a green would be prohibitively expensive if it were jadeite jade. The last jadeite used for alhambra was not that great as far as iciness or color goes.  If they want brighter green, I would bet they'd pick a nephrite jade. 

I like the idea of a purple gemstone for others, though I'd probably skip it if offered. Same with coral. I think it'd look great with sugilite or maybe charoite instead, if they wanted a new gemstone.   

I don't think they'd do rock crystal with a full gold back.


----------



## Dinhky

nicole0612 said:


> This is not based on any form of reality, but here are some mock up “predictions” from diamondsindubai. There is no higher chance that it would be any of these verses anything else (and very little chance for some of them), but I always think it is fun to look at mock ups.
> 
> View attachment 5608489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608491
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608495
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608496


My heart skipped a beat with the sugilite. I thought it was real and almost texted my SA.


----------



## Lvgirl71

nicole0612 said:


> This is not based on any form of reality, but here are some mock up “predictions” from diamondsindubai. There is no higher chance that it would be any of these verses anything else (and very little chance for some of them), but I always think it is fun to look at mock ups.
> 
> View attachment 5608489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608491
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608495
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608496


Love these, but Do not think it will Any if these, especially the Ruby! Too expensive to do.


----------



## Lvgirl71

waterlily112 said:


> I'll pass out if it really turns out to be jade or ruby


You can forget Ruby, it’s too expensive to do especially to keep price under $4. I’ve got HP last 6 years and they were all under $4k before tax, no way it will be Ruby!


----------



## jenaps

nicole0612 said:


> This is not based on any form of reality, but here are some mock up “predictions” from diamondsindubai. There is no higher chance that it would be any of these verses anything else (and very little chance for some of them), but I always think it is fun to look at mock ups.
> 
> View attachment 5608489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608491
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608495
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608496


This is so fun!  Thanks for sharing.  

 Now I can go off and dream.  Hopefully we get a leak by next week!


----------



## waterlily112

Lvgirl71 said:


> You can forget Ruby, it’s too expensive to do especially to keep price under $4. I’ve got HP last 6 years and they were all under $4k before tax, no way it will be Ruby!


Of course. That’s why I said I’ll pass out if it’s jade or ruby. I'm even guessing sunstone since it's within VCA's price range for raw material cost


----------



## nicole0612

Lvgirl71 said:


> Love these, but Do not think it will Any if these, especially the Ruby! Too expensive to do.


Yes, all in fun


----------



## opensesame

I hope it’s rock crystal, pink opal, red coral, green chrysoprase, or WG/onyx.


----------



## jenayb

opensesame said:


> I hope it’s rock crystal, pink opal, red coral, green chrysoprase, or WG/onyx.



I think a LOT of us would love a WG/Onyx option.


----------



## ksguidry1026

opensesame said:


> I hope it’s rock crystal, pink opal, red coral, green chrysoprase, or WG/onyx.


Rock crystal or pink opal would be beautiful.


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

ladies I am tired of waiting  we need leaks asap


----------



## ksguidry1026

diamondsondiamonds said:


> ladies I am tired of waiting  we need leaks asap


I totally agree!!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

diamondsondiamonds said:


> ladies I am tired of waiting  we need leaks asap


Yes! I need to know if my bank account will be 4k less!!! Lol.


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

nycmamaofone said:


> Yes! I need to know if my bank account will be 4k less!!! Lol.


hahaha true! I am praying for something that I will not like. I've done enough damage to my bank this year hehe


----------



## glitzgal97

I'm so sad - I was told by my local boutique today that they are submitting names for the holiday pendant this week to Paris HQ.  Given I've never purchased from their store, they cannot submit my name (even though I have extensive history at Neimans VCA).  Since VCA left Neimans I no longer have an SA who can submit my name and doesn't seem like I'll be able to get the holiday pendant this year (unless I rush to my local boutique and buy something just to get my name in their system).


----------



## vinotastic

glitzgal97 said:


> I'm so sad - I was told by my local boutique today that they are submitting names for the holiday pendant this week to Paris HQ.  Given I've never purchased from their store, they cannot submit my name (even though I have extensive history at Neimans VCA).  Since VCA left Neimans I no longer have an SA who can submit my name and doesn't seem like I'll be able to get the holiday pendant this year (unless I rush to my local boutique and buy something just to get my name in their system).


Thats unfair !


----------



## CATEYES

I no longer live near a VCA since moving either. This is sad to hear some of us not near a boutique may not be able to get pieces we would pay for We will have to see when the time comes I suppose.


----------



## A bottle of Red

glitzgal97 said:


> I'm so sad - I was told by my local boutique today that they are submitting names for the holiday pendant this week to Paris HQ.  Given I've never purchased from their store, they cannot submit my name (even though I have extensive history at Neimans VCA).  Since VCA left Neimans I no longer have an SA who can submit my name and doesn't seem like I'll be able to get the holiday pendant this year (unless I rush to my local boutique and buy something just to get my name in their system).


Can you bring your pieces to the vca boutique to be registered in their system; maybe that will help.
I think @BigAkoya  once mentioned doing that


----------



## pigleto972001

My sa said should hear next couple of days. I got no hints lol.


----------



## purselovah91

glitzgal97 said:


> I'm so sad - I was told by my local boutique today that they are submitting names for the holiday pendant this week to Paris HQ.  Given I've never purchased from their store, they cannot submit my name (even though I have extensive history at Neimans VCA).  Since VCA left Neimans I no longer have an SA who can submit my name and doesn't seem like I'll be able to get the holiday pendant this year (unless I rush to my local boutique and buy something just to get my name in their system).


This does not seem like a quality way to repay a longtime, lucrative customer


----------



## BigAkoya

A bottle of Red said:


> Can you bring your pieces to the vca boutique to be registered in their system; maybe that will help.
> I think @BigAkoya  once mentioned doing that


I think @880 mentioned that if you purchase your piece overseas, you can get it registered.

@glitzgal97
Even though you may register all your pieces, they are not considered a "sale" for that boutique, so you still will not have any purchase history with them that you spent actual money at their store and added to their sales revenue.

I would not be sad.  You are not defeated yet... game on!
There always seems to be some available for sale after the second wave of offers if you really really want one.

Based on what you said, it seems like you have a good spend history on VCA pieces, so I think you can probably get one, albeit not in the first wave.

I am not a VVIP, but for last year's HP, I was offered as the second wave.  The HPs come out in early Oct as I recall, and my SA asked me if I wanted one in late Oct, last week of Oct as recall.  This means all the first wave offers were issued, some were declined, so it was offered to the second wave.  Keep in mind not all VVIPs are so crazy about this little HP, so it definitely does not sell out to the first wave.  I also think they just go down a list because my SA knows I do not wear pendants and I only buy WG.  Yet he offered me a HP and said "just in case" so I know the boutique was just going down a list.

Plus, there always seems to magically be a second batch of pendants that come in several weeks later after launch.  Poof! Like magic!  Seems to happen every year as part of the second allocation.  Who knows for 2022.

I would talk to the store manager, tell him your spend history, tell him that you collect HPs, and ask him if he can help.  Be nice, be humble, and now you can look sad at this point... bring out those puppy dog eyes.  Don't demand or act entitled because you are a big spender.  There is always a bigger spender out there...always.  I am sure you will not do that, but I just want to call that out.

You may also want to register your pieces now should you ever need after care.  NM pieces are not included in the VCA database.  I would also say casually to the store manager at this point that you love VCA and plan to continue purchasing, and.... you are so glad a real boutique opened up!    

If you had planned on purchasing a big ticket item, it definitely will not hurt to do so now to increase your odds of getting on the list.  However, I would not purchase a small item just to have history.  History does not really matter, it's total spend that counts, so play up your past total spend as well as future spend.

All VCA boutiques have their own sales targets to hit.  All boutiques want repeat clients, not one time clients who chase hard to find items.

I definitely think with your spend history at NM, it would be worth it to talk to the store manager and not just an SA who filters clients and already has his own set of clients.  The store manager can assign you an SA. When my SA told me he was leaving, the store manager reached out to me and assigned me a new SA, so a store definitely wants to retain your business.  And.. I am not a VVIP big spender like you with all your past spend history.

I hope this helps, and I hope you get a HP.
By the way, you might not even like it, so you might not even have to stress out.  Unless of course, you just collect them every year which then... full circle...back to... game on!

Good luck to you!  I really do think you can get one.  It's so early, and when I have chased things that are released early (not VCA, but I've chased so much darn Chanel seasonal stuff in my life, it's embarassing), I usually end up being able to get it.


----------



## jenayb

BigAkoya said:


> I think @880 mentioned that if you purchase your piece overseas, you can get it registered.
> 
> @glitzgal97
> Even though you may register all your pieces, they are not considered a "sale" for that boutique, so you still will not have any purchase history with them that you spent actual money at their store and added to their sales revenue.
> 
> I would not be sad.  You are not defeated yet... game on!
> There always seems to be some available for sale after the second wave of offers if you really really want one.
> 
> Based on what you said, it seems like you have a good spend history on VCA pieces, so I think you can probably get one, albeit not in the first wave.
> 
> I am not a VVIP, but for last year's HP, I was offered as the second wave.  The HPs come out in early Oct as I recall, and my SA asked me if I wanted one in late Oct, last week of Oct as recall.  This means all the first wave offers were issued, some were declined, so it was offered to the second wave.  Keep in mind not all VVIPs are so crazy about this little HP, so it definitely does not sell out to the first wave.  I also think they just go down a list because my SA knows I do not wear pendants and I only buy WG.  Yet he offered me a HP and said "just in case" so I know the boutique was just going down a list.
> 
> Plus, there always seems to magically be a second batch of pendants that come in several weeks later after launch.  Poof! Like magic!  Seems to happen every year as part of the second allocation.  Who knows for 2022.
> 
> I would talk to the store manager, tell him your spend history, tell him that you collect HPs, and ask him if he can help.  Be nice, be humble, and now you look sad at this point... bring out those puppy dog eyes.  Don't demand or act entitled because you are a big spender.  There is always a bigger spender out there...always.  I am sure you will not do that, but I just want to call that out.
> 
> You may also want to register your pieces now should you ever need after care.  NM pieces are not included in the VCA database.  I would also say casually to the store manager at this point that you love VCA and plan to continue purchasing, and.... you are so glad a real boutique opened up!
> 
> If you had planned on purchasing a big ticket item, it definitely will not hurt to do so now to increase your odds of getting on the list.  However, I would not purchase a small item just to have history.  History does not really matter, it's total spend that counts, so play up your past total spend as well as future spend.
> 
> All VCA boutiques have their own sales targets to hit.  All boutiques want repeat clients, not one time clients who chase hard to find items.
> 
> I definitely think with your spend history at NM, it would be worth it to talk to the store manager and not just an SA who filters clients and already has his own set of clients.  The store manager can assign you an SA. When my SA told me he was leaving, the store manager reached out to me and assigned me a new SA, so a store definitely wants to retain your business.  And.. I am not a VVIP big spender like you with all our past spend history.
> 
> I hope this helps, and I hope you get a HP.
> By the way, you might not even like it, so you might not even have to stress out.  Unless of course, you just collect them every year which then... full circle...back to... game on!
> 
> Good luck to you!  I really do think you can get one.  It's so early, and when I have chased things that are released early (not VCA, but I've chased so much darn Chanel seasonal stuff in my life, it's embarassing), I usually end up being able to get it.



This is all so true and such great advice! And really for me, the biggest take away is the magical second wave of pendants. Every. Single. Year.


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaywins said:


> This is all so true and such great advice! And really for me, the biggest take away is the magical second wave of pendants. Every. Single. Year.


Exactly, right?  Every year!  Poof!  Like magic... a second batch of pendants always seems to pop up. 
BTW... still distracted... I can't help but keep staring... I'm giving your bag a complex.


----------



## jenayb

BigAkoya said:


> Exactly, right?  Every year!  Poof!  Like magic... a second batch of pendants always seems to pop up.
> BTW... still distracted... I can't help but keep staring... I'm giving your bag a complex.


----------



## Shore5

I’m starting to worry that I won’t get my HP. I have never purchased a VCA item, but I made 4 big purchases at Cartier in last 3 months! Are the 2 jewelry houses connected?
My VCA sales associate told me that his store received NO HPs last year but as long as I put a deposit down this past July, I would get one. He said they were only promising to those with deposits. 
I’m still nervous. What do you think?
WG onyx would be amazing…..


----------



## waterlily112

Shore5 said:


> I’m starting to worry that I won’t get my HP. I have never purchased a VCA item, but I made 4 big purchases at Cartier in last 3 months! Are the 2 jewelry houses connected?
> My VCA sales associate told me that his store received NO HPs last year but as long as I put a deposit down this past July, I would get one. He said they were only promising to those with deposits.
> I’m still nervous. What do you think?
> WG onyx would be amazing…..



Are you in the US? Last year my friend managed to get me one during the 2nd wave, walked in as a new client, zero purchase history. As exclusive as some members made the HP seems to be, it's also common practice within VCA that they'll just offer it to whoever show up first. They can try to start playing the H game all they want but I don't think they can get rid of this habit overnight, so I don't see that happening this year either. You'll get your HP no worries!


----------



## Shore5

That’s encouraging! 
Yes, I am in US.


----------



## lucky7355

glitzgal97 said:


> I'm so sad - I was told by my local boutique today that they are submitting names for the holiday pendant this week to Paris HQ.  Given I've never purchased from their store, they cannot submit my name (even though I have extensive history at Neimans VCA).  Since VCA left Neimans I no longer have an SA who can submit my name and doesn't seem like I'll be able to get the holiday pendant this year (unless I rush to my local boutique and buy something just to get my name in their system).



More than likely, the names being submitted to Paris HQ are a justification for a specific allocation that for the most part won’t hit the sales floor as they will be offered to their known clients first. That doesn’t necessarily mean they won’t get more than that amount or that they won’t be able to offer it to walk ins. 

My SA offers me some of the rare items they get, but she hasn’t even mentioned the HP but I’m sure she will reach out once it’s announced.


----------



## YEANETT

nicole0612 said:


> This is not based on any form of reality, but here are some mock up “predictions” from diamondsindubai. There is no higher chance that it would be any of these verses anything else (and very little chance for some of them), but I always think it is fun to look at mock ups.
> 
> View attachment 5608489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608491
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608495
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608496


Thank you for sharing, I would love aquaprase YG, Jade YG and ROCKCRYSTAL!!!


----------



## kelsenia

jenaywins said:


> This is all so true and such great advice! And really for me, the biggest take away is the magical second wave of pendants. Every. Single. Year.


I can tell you that I was able to get last years HP from the boutique in mid March, paid in full on October 1st. So it’s not impossible to get it later on. But I would guess that this particular piece was a return from one of the later runs.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Just an update on rumors about how to get a HP, etc. I texted my SA last week inquiring if he knew anything or had any news on the new HP this year. He said “I have no idea at this point but I will make sure you are on the list” and I responded no problem just let me know, thank you. He did not ask for a deposit and I did not mention it. Yesterday, 9/13, he texted me saying “Confirmed you are on my list for holiday pendant!” Again, he did not ask for a deposit and I did not bring it up either. My VCA spend is just over $20k. Not sure if there is any connection between the two, just simply stating for everyone’s curiosity on the pre-spend and “required” deposit rumors. No deposit so we’ll see what happens!


----------



## JewelryLover101

glitzgal97 said:


> I'm so sad - I was told by my local boutique today that they are submitting names for the holiday pendant this week to Paris HQ.  Given I've never purchased from their store, they cannot submit my name (even though I have extensive history at Neimans VCA).  Since VCA left Neimans I no longer have an SA who can submit my name and doesn't seem like I'll be able to get the holiday pendant this year (unless I rush to my local boutique and buy something just to get my name in their system).


Sounds like you already got a lot of good advice here. But I don't understand the statement that they will be submitting names to Paris HQ? What? I really can't see Paris caring who gets the pendants within each local boutique. I would imagine that is left almost entirely to the boutique's discretion. And can you imagine the amount of unnecessary paperwork that would generate with each boutique submitting a list of who is getting the holiday pendant?? That sounds crazy to me! Sorry, I know that's not the point of your post, but something doesn't sound right about the statement they gave you.


----------



## fashionelite

JewelryLover101 said:


> Sounds like you already got a lot of good advice here. But I don't understand the statement that they will be submitting names to Paris HQ? What? I really can't see Paris caring who gets the pendants within each local boutique. I would imagine that is left almost entirely to the boutique's discretion. And can you imagine the amount of unnecessary paperwork that would generate with each boutique submitting a list of who is getting the holiday pendant?? That sounds crazy to me! Sorry, I know that's not the point of your post, but something doesn't sound right about the statement they gave you.


I think they’re submitting names so they can be allocated a number of pendants for at least each person interested. That way the HQ knows how much each store might need. I remember last year there were issues were some stores barely received 20 pendants in total.


----------



## JewelryLover101

fashionelite said:


> I think they’re submitting names so they can be allocated a number of pendants for at least each person interested. That way the HQ knows how much each store might need. I remember last year there were issues were some stores barely received 20 pendants in total.


Could be, possibly, but then each store would submit as many names as possible in order to receive a higher allocation. I imagine that they have metrics pretty well figured out as to how to allocate pendants by this point.


----------



## fashionelite

JewelryLover101 said:


> Could be, possibly, but then each store would submit as many names as possible in order to receive a higher allocation. I imagine that they have metrics pretty well figured out as to how to allocate pendants by this point.


I’m sure they’ve been submitting names to hq each time. I know most luxury stores do this so they can get an estimate of who’s interested. I would assume any store that accepts preorders usually does this


----------



## EpiFanatic

lucky7355 said:


> More than likely, the names being submitted to Paris HQ are a justification for a specific allocation that for the most part won’t hit the sales floor as they will be offered to their known clients first. That doesn’t necessarily mean they won’t get more than that amount or that they won’t be able to offer it to walk ins.
> 
> My SA offers me some of the rare items they get, but she hasn’t even mentioned the HP but I’m sure she will reach out once it’s announced.


To be clear my comments are not about VCA customers but about some of the lines VCA gives it’s customers. 

Just sayin’. Gimme a break (VCA). I don’t believe every store needs to put a name on a list to Paris. I bet each store just gets its allotment and they make the decision.  Psht…. List to Paris…  call me skeptical but that sounds like an excuse.


----------



## waterlily112

I feel like some SA's just love using this sales tactic more so than a new policy/practice that VCA trying to enforce global wise. Whenever I deal with the customer service rep or connected remotely with a SA from the boutique, none of them ever gave me the sense the scarcity of any pieces that I inquired them about. Sure, some pieces may be out of stock at the moment but they always reassured me that it's only temporarily and none have to do with me not having an impressive spending profile, and I've always gotten what I asked for plus some free gifts.


----------



## JewelryLover101

EpiFanatic said:


> To be clear my comments are not about VCA customers but about some of the lines VCA gives it’s customers.
> 
> Just sayin’. Gimme a break (VCA). I don’t believe every store needs to put a name on a list to Paris. I bet each store just gets its allotment and they make the decision.  Psht…. List to Paris…  call me skeptical but that sounds like an excuse.


Exactly! No way is every boutique submitting their customer names to Paris. Another "scare" tactic by VCA as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## kelsenia

JewelryLover101 said:


> Exactly! No way is every boutique submitting their customer names to Paris. Another "scare" tactic by VCA as far as I'm concerned.


If anything, I would assume VCA corporate in each country/region would be dealing with this allocation. So maybe for Europe it is Paris.
The corporate entities likely track our spending anyways independent of the individual boutiques/SAs.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Someone on the FB group said their SA said $25k minimum spend within the year. Has anyone else’s SA told them this?


----------



## innerpeace85

nycmamaofone said:


> Someone on the FB group said their SA said $25k minimum spend within the year. Has anyone else’s SA told them this?


Within the year? Are they kidding?


----------



## DeryaHm

EpiFanatic said:


> To be clear my comments are not about VCA customers but about some of the lines VCA gives it’s customers.
> 
> Just sayin’. Gimme a break (VCA). I don’t believe every store needs to put a name on a list to Paris. I bet each store just gets its allotment and they make the decision.  Psht…. List to Paris…  call me skeptical but that sounds like an excuse.


I’ve never been interested in HP, but it does seem far fetched that they would do all  this extreme for what sounds like a pretty affordable/entry price piece but idk


----------



## EpiFanatic

innerpeace85 said:


> Within the year? Are they kidding?


I’m sure all the stories and “rules” and “requirements” are inconsistent. I wouldn’t believe there is any one rule that applies to all boutiques regardless of what they say.


----------



## 7777777

Last year’s pendant was in demand and harder to access. But a few prior to that were readily available on the website and in my local store.


----------



## waterlily112

7777777 said:


> Last year’s pendant was in demand and harder to access. But a few prior to that were readily available on the website and in my local store.



I think mainly because it was pink. It sold out crazy fast in Asia (as any pink items would be) so I can see why some members from Asia expressed how difficult it was for them to get it. But in the US, myself (or my friend) didn't struggle much or at all to secure a piece weeks after the official release date, and without any pre-spend.


----------



## cloee

In Toronto we didn't get much, and it seems there was no second batch, unless the SA I dealt with somehow bumped me down the list. I was able to get from the prior years so we did feel the scarcity from last year. 
 I am definitely not making it if the spend is truly $25k.


----------



## ksguidry1026

I was able to put my name on a list a few weeks ago with no pre-spend amount or deposit. I may never get it, or I might, I don’t know. Everything is so up in the air this year. I feel that all this concern over the pre-spend amount and the deposit is taking away from the fun of waiting, and wondering, and guessing what it’s going to even be when it comes out. I feel like this is making it more stressful than fun. I do hope we get a sneak peek soon. And I hope everyone that wants it is able to get it.


----------



## ilovelions8

My SA told me that my store will probably get around 30, and most likely spoken for already. There's no waitlist and will be based on offer list to clients from the company. It's the only batch, no replenishment. He also told me that he'll put me down on his personal list and submit it in and we'll see what happens.  I am not hopeful since I don't have a high spend, but I guess I'll find out in a few weeks.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

nycmamaofone said:


> Someone on the FB group said their SA said $25k minimum spend within the year. Has anyone else’s SA told them this?


Wow. FWIW, in reference to my previous post, unless they include sales tax then yes it was $25k within a year but not before tax. $21,400 before tax.


----------



## ksguidry1026

Does anyone have any idea/guesses on when we might get a sneak peek?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

ksguidry1026 said:


> I was able to put my name on a list a few weeks ago with no pre-spend amount or deposit. I may never get it, or I might, I don’t know. Everything is so up in the air this year. I feel that all this concern over the pre-spend amount and the deposit is taking away from the fun of waiting, and wondering, and guessing what it’s going to even be when it comes out. I feel like this is making it more stressful than fun. I do hope we get a sneak peek soon. And I hope everyone that wants it is able to get it.


Exactly my thoughts. I’ll be excited if it’s something I will actually like and if I don’t get it, no worries. I’m not going to stress over it, especially since I already crossed off another big item from my wishlist this year from Cartier so personally I don’t want to buy anything else but if it’s something I really love I might. Either way, I’ll be fine whatever the outcome is and I hope everyone who wants one will get what they want too.


----------



## oranGetRee

Today is 15 Sep!
Hope the "leaks" come out soon.
Excited to see what VCA offers


----------



## Gracilan

I will be visiting Monaco next month. Any opinions on whether or not it will be easier to buy the pendant there rather than US?


----------



## smurf3tte

Just messaged my SA, apparently they're only offering to "top tier" clients first before opening it up. Not sure if its an actual scarcity issue and they haven't produced as many HPs this year..


----------



## JewelryLover101

ilovelions8 said:


> My SA told me that my store will probably get around 30, and most likely spoken for already. There's no waitlist and will be based on offer list to clients from the company. It's the only batch, no replenishment. He also told me that he'll put me down on his personal list and submit it in and we'll see what happens.  I am not hopeful since I don't have a high spend, but I guess I'll find out in a few weeks.


Please don’t listen to this. Every year they say this - no replenishment, one batch, that’s it. That just isn’t true. There are always multiple batches. Even last year with the relative scarcity.


----------



## EpiFanatic

I’m just impressed that they have kept a lid on this piece for this long. Usually it’s somewhere on social media by now.


----------



## shannily

My SA (based in Asia) told me he submitted my name but did not mention where it was submitted to. I think I was told the same thing last year. And he confirmed that it will be offered to existing customers who already have a purchase history.


----------



## A bottle of Red

EpiFanatic said:


> I’m just impressed that they have kept a lid on this piece for this long. Usually it’s somewhere on social media by now.


I know it’s so annoying


----------



## lxp727

Trying to not overthink these antics and just seeing what happens. I really wanted to get the HP this year, ~almost~ regardless of color so I can engrave my baby’s name (due date today!) Hmm, baby or HP leak, which will come first lol


----------



## shoprgrl

lxp727 said:


> Trying to not overthink these antics and just seeing what happens. I really wanted to get the HP this year, ~almost~ regardless of color so I can engrave my baby’s name (due date today!) Hmm, baby or HP leak, which will come first lol


Love that! I had my lo last yr in September and regret not getting the HP & engraving her name. Couldn’t see beyond the ground meat


----------



## ShoooSh

Could be a hint?


----------



## waterlily112

They already released a WG guilloche HP in 2020


----------



## EpiFanatic

Sincere Question:  if people aren’t regular wearers of Van Cleef, why would they even want the holiday pendant?  Do you think that there are people out there that like only the holiday pendant (of all the Van Cleef pieces) and nothing else?  I think there are lots of regular long time collectors who do not want to buy the holiday pendant, regardless of stone. Is it only perceived scarcity that drives the demand up or something inherent about this piece that makes it that much more attractive than other pieces.


----------



## A bottle of Red

EpiFanatic said:


> Sincere Question:  if people aren’t regular wearers of Van Cleef, why would they even want the holiday pendant?  Do you think that there are people out there that like only the holiday pendant (of all the Van Cleef pieces) and nothing else?  I think there are lots of regular long time collectors who do not want to buy the holiday pendant, regardless of stone. Is it only perceived scarcity that drives the demand up or something inherent about this piece that makes it that much more attractive than other pieces.


Maybe just as a collectible piece?


----------



## A bottle of Red

lxp727 said:


> Trying to not overthink these antics and just seeing what happens. I really wanted to get the HP this year, ~almost~ regardless of color so I can engrave my baby’s name (due date today!) Hmm, baby or HP leak, which will come first lol


Congratulations and best wishes for an easy birth


----------



## EpiFanatic

A bottle of Red said:


> Maybe just as a collectible piece?


If they really love it…I would Have to think that they love it. Why spend $4k on something you don’t love . I guess there could be people that like nothing from VCA except the holiday pendant?


----------



## tht259

EpiFanatic said:


> Sincere Question:  if people aren’t regular wearers of Van Cleef, why would they even want the holiday pendant?  Do you think that there are people out there that like only the holiday pendant (of all the Van Cleef pieces) and nothing else?  I think there are lots of regular long time collectors who do not want to buy the holiday pendant, regardless of stone. Is it only perceived scarcity that drives the demand up or something inherent about this piece that makes it that much more attractive than other pieces.


I don't have any vca pieces yet but wanted to start my collection with something a little unique and not everyone will have. Esp now on insta, I see everyone wearing the gold MOP necklace and the other stones they have don't really attract me thatttt much yet. I've liked the previous HPs so I thought why not


----------



## BigAkoya

EpiFanatic said:


> Sincere Question:  if people aren’t regular wearers of Van Cleef, why would they even want the holiday pendant?  Do you think that there are people out there that like only the holiday pendant (of all the Van Cleef pieces) and nothing else?  I think there are lots of regular long time collectors who do not want to buy the holiday pendant, regardless of stone. Is it only perceived scarcity that drives the demand up or something inherent about this piece that makes it that much more attractive than other pieces.


Many flip the HP.  You should see how many "brand new, never worn" HPs are out there a month or two after it gets released.
People get desperate to buy due to the hype and FOMO kicks in, especially during the holiday season.
Last year, there were many brand new HPs being flipped it.

There is so much hype around this HP, and I also think some people want it out of emotion... again...FOMO.
Oh... and then after Christmas, when the hype is over, you should see how many used HPs are for sale as people realize they don't really love this pendant anymore.  It's funny if you track the HP pendant; you can see that trend is there.

Be true to thyself is all I can say.  Don't let marketing or hype dictate or side track you from buying jewelry you truly love.


----------



## BigAkoya

lxp727 said:


> Trying to not overthink these antics and just seeing what happens. I really wanted to get the HP this year, ~almost~ regardless of color so I can engrave my baby’s name (due date today!) Hmm, baby or HP leak, which will come first lol


Hi!  I think this is a super cute idea (I used to think this was silly, but not anymore after I heard the history of the HP).
I want to share the history of the HP as you are buying one for your daughter, and I think you will enjoy this background.

My SA told me the original intent of the HP pendant was for clients who had made a purchase for themselves during the holidays, and they could get the HP for their daughter.  That was the original intent of the HP; it was a gift for a daughter during the holidays.

My SA said since then, it has morphed into a frenzy, many of which are new buyers (some are flippers), hence VCA wanted to reel this back in to its original intent.

The way you are buying the pendant for your soon to be baby is exactly the intent!  It's perfect.
I hope you get your pendant, and I would hope if you tell your SA that's what you want it for, the boutique will probably bump you up on the list.  Good luck!


----------



## AlexaKate

HP are the “real” limited pieces from this brand (unless you can spot another soon-to-retire popular design like the turquoise clovers/ turquoise lucky ring) others regular piece always come back in stock, I can see the reason, some ppl like the brand, but not enough to collect every piece from them, would like to have one or two pieces from this brand and one will usually holiday pendant, unique (every year is different and only released during those few months), timeless and easy to wear design, signature design (clover), and relatively “entry price level” piece comparing to the house’s other creation lol

If the annual spending is USD25k before tax, it’s equivalent to mean buying a perlee bangle every year just to secure a spot for HP LOL 

I collect last year HP engraving my girl’s name, thinking to collect one more for myself if the stone is right XD finger crossed this rumor ain’t true XD


----------



## AlexaKate

BigAkoya said:


> Many flip the HP.  You should see how many "brand new, never worn" HPs are out there a month or two after it gets released.
> People get desperate to buy due to the hype and FOMO kicks in, especially during the holiday season.
> Last year, there were many brand new HPs being flipped it.
> 
> There is so much hype around this HP, and I also think some people want it out of emotion... again...FOMO.
> Oh... and then after Christmas, when the hype is over, you should see how many used HPs are for sale as people realize they don't really love this pendant anymore.  It's funny if you track the HP pendant; you can see that trend is there.
> 
> Be true to thyself is all I can say.  Don't let marketing or hype dictate or side track you in buying jewelry you truly love.


I have seen last year HP reselling as high as Usd5k lol that’s really insane….the reseller could be annoying but for this who already own the piece at retail price would “feel good” for “a brief moment” that the piece got a temporary capital gain “on paper” XD


----------



## lxp727

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I think this is a super cute idea (I used to think this was silly, but not anymore after I heard the history of the HP).
> I want to share the history of the HP as you are buying one for your daughter, and I think you will enjoy this background.
> 
> My SA told me the original intent of the HP pendant was for clients who had made a purchase for themselves during the holidays to get the HP for their daughter.  That was the original intent of the HP.
> 
> My SA said since then, it has morphed into a frenzy, many of which are new buyers, hence VCA wanted to reel this back in to its original intent.
> 
> The way you are buying the pendant for your soon to be baby is exactly the intent!  It's perfect.
> I hope you get your pendant, and I would hope if you tell your SA that's what you want it for, the boutique will probably bump you up on the list.  Good luck!



Thank you for sharing! I mentioned the reason to my SA back in July so hopefully she remembers! But don’t want to pressure her too much - if it doesn’t work out, I’ll find another engraveable piece - lots of eye candy for sure haha


----------



## lxp727

A bottle of Red said:


> Congratulations and best wishes for an easy birth



Thanks so much!!


----------



## lxp727

shoprgrl said:


> Love that! I had my lo last yr in September and regret not getting the HP & engraving her name. Couldn’t see beyond the ground meat



LOL I can totally see how you can’t unsee that once the first impression sets in…ah can’t wait for a leak, a good distraction for these days


----------



## EpiFanatic

BigAkoya said:


> Many flip the HP.  You should see how many "brand new, never worn" HPs are out there a month or two after it gets released.
> People get desperate to buy due to the hype and FOMO kicks in, especially during the holiday season.
> Last year, there were many brand new HPs being flipped it.
> 
> There is so much hype around this HP, and I also think some people want it out of emotion... again...FOMO.
> Oh... and then after Christmas, when the hype is over, you should see how many used HPs are for sale as people realize they don't really love this pendant anymore.  It's funny if you track the HP pendant; you can see that trend is there.
> 
> Be true to thyself is all I can say.  Don't let marketing or hype dictate or side track you from buying jewelry you truly love.


Yeah. You’re prob right. I never think about flipping. Why go through all the trouble. But people think differently.


----------



## BigAkoya

lxp727 said:


> Thank you for sharing! I mentioned the reason to my SA back in July so hopefully she remembers! But don’t want to pressure her too much - if it doesn’t work out, I’ll find another engraveable piece - lots of eye candy for sure haha


Idea... how about a tiny little locket with her initials hand-engraved on the front.  The back (or inside) can have her DOB.  
As she gets older, she can use that little locket as charm on her charm bracelet.  
I think that will always be a treasured piece for her. 

Just a thought.


----------



## ksguidry1026

ShoooSh said:


> Could be a hint?
> 
> View attachment 5610882
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610883


I love this. May I ask what the site is that you saw this on?


----------



## glamourbag

ksguidry1026 said:


> I love this. May I ask what the site is that you saw this on?


It was posted on Instagram Stories.


----------



## ShadowComet

ShoooSh said:


> Could be a hint?
> 
> View attachment 5610882
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610883


 Glad I changed my mind when my SA gave me the SO quotes for these.


----------



## DreamingPink

Found this new stone Pietersite from the new Perlee line, it would be nice for a HP....


----------



## opensesame

EpiFanatic said:


> Sincere Question:  if people aren’t regular wearers of Van Cleef, why would they even want the holiday pendant?  Do you think that there are people out there that like only the holiday pendant (of all the Van Cleef pieces) and nothing else?  I think there are lots of regular long time collectors who do not want to buy the holiday pendant, regardless of stone. Is it only perceived scarcity that drives the demand up or something inherent about this piece that makes it that much more attractive than other pieces.



I thought holiday pendant is one of the most popular entry level piece. My first VCA was a holiday pendant. I never thought about rarity value, but I did like to have tiny diamond, because I thought the regular version was a bit plain. I wasn’t ready to buy 20 motif necklace or watches back then.


----------



## cloee

EpiFanatic said:


> Sincere Question:  if people aren’t regular wearers of Van Cleef, why would they even want the holiday pendant?  Do you think that there are people out there that like only the holiday pendant (of all the Van Cleef pieces) and nothing else?  I think there are lots of regular long time collectors who do not want to buy the holiday pendant, regardless of stone. Is it only perceived scarcity that drives the demand up or something inherent about this piece that makes it that much more attractive than other pieces.


For me the holiday pendant was what got me into VCA because the stones I liked were not in Rose/pink gold in the regular line, like the onyx.  
And I like pink too and there isn’t any stone readily available that’s pink. So I still chase these holiday pendants from time to time.


----------



## L etoile

It's strange that we haven't heard any leaks.


----------



## cloee

L etoile said:


> It's strange that we haven't heard any leaks.


I went back to the posts last year and photos were out on Friday, Sept 17th. Hopefully we see something tomorrow since it’s a Friday as well. In prior years, we already knew by late August/early September.


----------



## YEANETT

BigAkoya said:


> Many flip the HP.  You should see how many "brand new, never worn" HPs are out there a month or two after it gets released.
> People get desperate to buy due to the hype and FOMO kicks in, especially during the holiday season.
> Last year, there were many brand new HPs being flipped it.
> 
> There is so much hype around this HP, and I also think some people want it out of emotion... again...FOMO.
> Oh... and then after Christmas, when the hype is over, you should see how many used HPs are for sale as people realize they don't really love this pendant anymore.  It's funny if you track the HP pendant; you can see that trend is there.
> 
> Be true to thyself is all I can say.  Don't let marketing or hype dictate or side track you from buying jewelry you truly love.


I agree . I am not crazy about pink so I wasn’t interested in last year’s HP, but it was sad to see it everywhere selling for a premium. I remember seeing lots of them in AF website. I have never bought HP, but would love to get one this year if it’s the right stone.


----------



## Enchantingsummer

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  I think this is a super cute idea (I used to think this was silly, but not anymore after I heard the history of the HP).
> I want to share the history of the HP as you are buying one for your daughter, and I think you will enjoy this background.
> 
> My SA told me the original intent of the HP pendant was for clients who had made a purchase for themselves during the holidays, and they could get the HP for their daughter.  That was the original intent of the HP; it was a gift for a daughter during the holidays.
> 
> My SA said since then, it has morphed into a frenzy, many of which are new buyers (some are flippers), hence VCA wanted to reel this back in to its original intent.
> 
> The way you are buying the pendant for your soon to be baby is exactly the intent!  It's perfect.
> I hope you get your pendant, and I would hope if you tell your SA that's what you want it for, the boutique will probably bump you up on the list.  Good luck!





lxp727 said:


> Trying to not overthink these antics and just seeing what happens. I really wanted to get the HP this year, ~almost~ regardless of color so I can engrave my baby’s name (due date today!) Hmm, baby or HP leak, which will come first lol


Good luck with your baby. I got my daughter a holiday pendant the year she was born and we engraved a little message on the back. It’s a brilliant idea. I have a sneaky suspicious that this year’s color will be green!


----------



## MoreTorque

Was hoping for rock crystal but realized the color will be the metal plate on the back and that will definitely take away from the beauty of the stone!


----------



## Yodabest

glitzgal97 said:


> I'm so sad - I was told by my local boutique today that they are submitting names for the holiday pendant this week to Paris HQ.  Given I've never purchased from their store, they cannot submit my name (even though I have extensive history at Neimans VCA).  Since VCA left Neimans I no longer have an SA who can submit my name and doesn't seem like I'll be able to get the holiday pendant this year (unless I rush to my local boutique and buy something just to get my name in their system).



My local boutique said the holiday pendant will be in limited quantities and only offered to VIP customers.


----------



## Yodabest

EpiFanatic said:


> Sincere Question:  if people aren’t regular wearers of Van Cleef, why would they even want the holiday pendant?  Do you think that there are people out there that like only the holiday pendant (of all the Van Cleef pieces) and nothing else?  I think there are lots of regular long time collectors who do not want to buy the holiday pendant, regardless of stone. Is it only perceived scarcity that drives the demand up or something inherent about this piece that makes it that much more attractive than other pieces.



The 2016 holiday pendant was my very first VCA piece! I happened to just be randomly walking through the store and liked that it was different with the diamond in the middle.


----------



## ShoooSh

Im impressed VCA r super keen on keeping it this year ”hush hush” until this very moment !


----------



## Asset287

ShoooSh said:


> Im impressed VCA r super keen on keeping it this year ”hush hush” until this very moment !


I think it’s that meat reference that bothered them last year. People labeled it and made it so awful imo


----------



## Simbacat

Can’t wait to know… resisting the urge to bug my SA…


----------



## Asset287

Simbacat said:


> Can’t wait to know… resisting the urge to bug my SA…


My SA is literally texting and asking me! He is convinced I would find out before him


----------



## jenaps

Soooooo if release date is Oct 1st and presales are usually 1 week before…so that would be September 24 so we have to know by tomorrow right???!!


----------



## mikimoto007

EpiFanatic said:


> Sincere Question:  if people aren’t regular wearers of Van Cleef, why would they even want the holiday pendant?  Do you think that there are people out there that like only the holiday pendant (of all the Van Cleef pieces) and nothing else?  I think there are lots of regular long time collectors who do not want to buy the holiday pendant, regardless of stone. Is it only perceived scarcity that drives the demand up or something inherent about this piece that makes it that much more attractive than other pieces.



Of course there are. For about a year the HP was the only item I had from VCA. I wanted it for the same reason as every one else, its beautiful and I liked the idea of starting with something limited. It’s not a matter of not liking other items - I love lots of things from VCA but I can’t afford to buy everything that I loved.


----------



## SDC2003

I’m guessing the super vips know. I’m only interested in knowing out of curiosity. I haven’t seen a pendant I have liked for a while. I understand some here are not happy about the possible prespend but before getting too upset let’s see what this pendant actually is. You may not even like it. The prespend doesn’t bother me too much. It’s like anything else in life some people have just better access due to spend and/or loyalty. Think about the Daytona or the Birkin or Patek watches.


----------



## Julezah

mikimoto007 said:


> Of course there are. For about a year the HP was the only item I had from VCA. I wanted it for the same reason as every one else, its beautiful and I liked the idea of starting with something limited. It’s not a matter of not liking other items - I love lots of things from VCA but I can’t afford to buy everything that I loved.


This is the same for me.  I don’t own any VCA yet but expect my first piece will be the holiday pendant.  I’ve followed the limited release for a few years now and really love the anticipation around it.  I almost bought the WG guilloche pendant but I mostly wear yellow and rose gold so I didn’t jump on it.  If the GMOP bracelet becomes part of the regular offerings, that might be my first purchase instead of the HP (especially if it becomes even more limited now).


----------



## Asset287

I feel like no one knows this year!! Someone would have said something we have plenty of super vvvips here


----------



## champagne_xoxo

In Asia its already Friday evening - Does this mean we're not hearing at all today


----------



## EpiFanatic

So interesting. So many people want it as their first piece. Never occurred to me. No wonder there is such a demand.


----------



## fashionelite

EpiFanatic said:


> So interesting. So many people want it as their first piece. Never occurred to me. No wonder there is such a demand.


Yes my first piece was the 2020 hp. I actually wanted the 2015 hp but it was impossible to get at the time. I love the hps because they’re more special then the regular pendants


----------



## EpiFanatic

EpiFanatic said:


> So interesting. So many people want it as their first piece. Never occurred to me. No wonder there is such a demand.


There’s kinda pros and cons to this. Pro is that it is a special piece with a diamond. The con is you are limited to exactly what VCA comes out with. If it’s a combo that you don’t like, then you’re stuck waiting for next year.  No wonder the hype…


----------



## waterlily112

EpiFanatic said:


> There’s kinda pros and cons to this. Pro is that it is a special piece with a diamond. The con is you are limited to exactly what VCA comes out with. If it’s a combo that you don’t like, then you’re stuck waiting for next year.  No wonder the hype…



It's been like this for several years already, especially with people hyping it up on social media. The HP design with the colorful stones appeal more to the younger folks than the traditional guilloche, which can look dated to some people. Both HP's I have (WG guilloche, rhodonite/RG) are the colors and metal colors that don't offered in the permanent line yet, it comes out to be cheaper (with the extra diamond) than if I were to place a SO that may be denied anyway.


----------



## bhurry

Just checking, still no leaks


----------



## missie1

EpiFanatic said:


> Sincere Question:  if people aren’t regular wearers of Van Cleef, why would they even want the holiday pendant?  Do you think that there are people out there that like only the holiday pendant (of all the Van Cleef pieces) and nothing else?  I think there are lots of regular long time collectors who do not want to buy the holiday pendant, regardless of stone. Is it only perceived scarcity that drives the demand up or something inherent about this piece that makes it that much more attractive than other pieces.


I think because VCA is having a trendy moment we are seeing people trying to get something they perceive  as 1 of a kind from the current it jewelry brand.  I personally tend to skip the hp as I always have some from the list that I’m working on.   Now if it’s one of the amazing colors from diamondindubai mock up them I definitely would say yes to one


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

waterlily112 said:


> ...it comes out to be cheaper (with the extra diamond) than if I were to place a SO that may be denied anyway.



That's kinda where I stand. The ones I really want are combos I'd have to SO. Plus, I happen to think those ones look even better with a diamond in the center! 




Sigh. Aren't they beautiful??

I wish I knew of VCA back then so I could have snagged one direct from a boutique at the time. If I want to get one now, it'd be preowned. And probably over retail. Bah.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Attention Van Cleef we are waiting…. Ahem


----------



## oranGetRee

Literally checking out this thread every few hours for update. LOL


----------



## Asset287

oranGetRee said:


> Literally checking out this thread every few hours for update. LOL


Same here! I’m shocked it hasn’t come out yet!


----------



## farah.oceann

ShoooSh said:


> Could be a hint?
> 
> View attachment 5610882
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610883


Hi! This post is by @diamondsindubaii. So many people removed her logo on this post


----------



## farah.oceann

ksguidry1026 said:


> I love this. May I ask what the site is that you saw this on?


It was created and posted by @diamondsindubaii


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

This is so painful. come on VCA


----------



## MoreTorque

At this rate we’re not going to know until Oct 1st!


----------



## ksguidry1026

oranGetRee said:


> Literally checking out this thread every few hours for update. LOL


Same here!


----------



## ksguidry1026

diamondsondiamonds said:


> This is so painful. come on VCA


Yes this is frustrating.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Omg someone just said on the FB forum that their SA will know Sept 26!!! I can’t wait that long!


----------



## JewelryLover101

I have to think that VCA is really keeping the clamp on this to avoid all of the “harassment” that SAs endure after the information is available. There is really nothing that SAs can do prior to the October 1 launch date and yet they will be bombarded every minute of every day by people wanting to get on the waitlist. They seem to be minimizing the length of ”harassment” time this year


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

JewelryLover101 said:


> I have to think that VCA is really keeping the clamp on this to avoid all of the “harassment” that SAs endure after the information is available. There is really nothing that SAs can do prior to the October 1 launch date and yet they will be bombarded every minute of every day by people wanting to get on the waitlist. They seem to be minimizing the length of ”harassment” time this year



"Harassment" is such a strong word...


----------



## waterlily112

nycmamaofone said:


> Omg someone just said on the FB forum that their SA will know Sept 26!!! I can’t wait that long!


It reads more like to me that the SA's are allowed to disclose it to the VIP's by 9/26...lol, no way the SA's don't know about it by now


----------



## DAHQ

I was just at the London store. My SA said she will find out towards the end of next week but said they think it will either be purple or green


----------



## nicole0612

I think they are saying 9/26 because it is always offered for sale to existing customers during the week prior to the launch, so once people see it, it can’t really be kept a secret.


----------



## JewelryLover101

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> "Harassment" is such a strong word...


That’s why it’s in quotes…of course it’s not harassment in the true sense of the word, but I’m sure the bombarding they get is unpleasant, especially when the item can’t technically be sold for a few more weeks.


----------



## debsbaby2

I have to admit I was caught up in all the hype to begin with. I was considering travelling 600 miles to my nearest boutique but this guarantees nothing. I could be in a queue for hours and likely come home empty handed. I don't even know if anyone managed to buy one online last year or over the phone. The waiting for details has kind of bored me too. Yes, they are pretty and its nice to get something that not many others have but its all too much in my opinion. Might change when I see it but I have my eye on other things now


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

JewelryLover101 said:


> That’s why it’s in quotes…of course it’s not harassment in the true sense of the word, but I’m sure the bombarding they get is unpleasant, especially when the item can’t technically be sold for a few more weeks.



Oh I totally understand! Sorry, it was meant in a humorous way. Like when someone asks you if you hate someone and you're awkwardly like, "Well...hate is a strong word..."


----------



## ShadowComet

DAHQ said:


> I was just at the London store. My SA said she will find out towards the end of next week but said they think it will either be purple or green



my SA also thinks something purple with WG.


----------



## samouu

Ooh I hope it won’t be purple


----------



## waterlily112

A lavender stone with WG & diamond would be pretty


----------



## nycmamaofone

ShadowComet said:


> my SA also thinks something purple with WG.


Is that our first leak? LOL.


----------



## kimber418

I wish they would do a turquoise holiday pendant.  I have the turquoise single pendant but I would still purchase the Holiday Pendant if it was turquoise.   Purple and green are not my colors.  Lavender would be pretty with white gold.


----------



## rhm

If a lavender/purple combo is offered for this year, I know for sure my money will go towards buying the white gold guilloche pendant and earrings. It would be great color option but purple just is not my color and won't mix well with my wardrobe. 

All in all, I'm glad the white gold guilloche collection is a definite option that I can purchase come Nov!


----------



## Fine Frenzy

ok. research purple stones


----------



## gagabag

Maybe sugilite?


----------



## hxw5218

It might be impossible but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for pink mother of pearl !!


----------



## Han_B

hxw5218 said:


> It might be impossible but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for pink mother of pearl !!


Me too! One can always wish


----------



## hxw5218

Han_B said:


> Me too! One can always wish


yes!! we can always dream


----------



## ksguidry1026

hxw5218 said:


> It might be impossible but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for pink mother of pearl !!


Me too.


----------



## Fine Frenzy

light purple with WG?


----------



## Simbacat

I am still praying for green


----------



## lynne_ross

Simbacat said:


> I am still praying for green


Me too! Only colour I would consider.


----------



## dsrm

I have a feeling it might be purple. Seems to be color of the season.


----------



## lisawhit

Another vote for green


----------



## ShadowComet

nycmamaofone said:


> Is that our first leak? LOL.



haha I don't know.Her manager told me he thinks purple too. However, I hope for RG or YG instead of WG.


----------



## south-of-france

How about a vibrant blue-turquoise which also seems to be a color of the season…


----------



## Asset287

ShadowComet said:


> haha I don't know.Her manager told me he thinks purple too. However, I hope for RG or YG instead of WG.


And it should be yellow gold since we had white in 2020 and rose last year.


----------



## Icyjade

ShadowComet said:


> my SA also thinks something purple with WG.


Ohhhh. So tempted if it’s WG. If not then I’ll save my $ for the new WG guilloche line.


----------



## Julezah

songan said:


> I heard that 2022 holiday pendant will be a warm pastel purple color.


If it’s purple, this would have been an accurate rumor back in Nov 2021!  (Quoted from the Limited Edition VCA thread #475).


----------



## Shore5

I really think it’s purple but wondering if lavender or a more jeweled tone. 
Which do you think?
Lavender in white gold or purple in yellow gold would be lovely in my opinion.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I’m away this weekend but I texted something else with my SA yesterday and she didn’t mention anything (I’m sure she would have). I’m not certain if they’re even letting the SMs know in advance. But last year was the first time I purchased an HP and then only because it layered perfectly with the pg frivole pave/sapphire (I only wear the HP layered). If it’s lavender or purple/pg I’m probably in but otherwise I have other plans.


----------



## lisawhit

Notorious Pink said:


> I’m away this weekend but I texted something else with my SA yesterday and she didn’t mention anything (I’m sure she would have). I’m not certain if they’re even letting the SMs know in advance. But last year was the first time I purchased an HP and then only because it layered perfectly with the pg frivole pave/sapphire (I only wear the HP layered). If it’s lavender or purple/pg I’m probably in but otherwise I have other plans.


The holiday pendants are perfect layering pieces!!!!!  That’s how I wear mine as well…


----------



## kimber418

Shore5 said:


> I really think it’s purple but wondering if lavender or a more jeweled tone.
> Which do you think?
> Lavender in white gold or purple in yellow gold would be lovely in my opinion.


Lavender in white gold would be !!!!


----------



## mikimoto007

Please let it be a nice jewel tone purple....ideally rose gold....


----------



## Glitterbomb

I hope it is purple with rose gold! Any shade of purple...royal or lavender or lilac....


----------



## hxw5218

Glitterbomb said:


> I hope it is purple with rose gold! Any shade of purple...royal or lavender or lilac....


I would cry if it's a muted, pastel, taro boba tea purple


----------



## LenaDuree

In years past, it usually has leaked by now, right? Is it possible that they are doing something very exclusive this year and that’s why they are limiting who can request and purchase it? Maybe just wishful thinking. I want turquoise. Definitely just dreaming.


----------



## 336

Everyday I check this thread hoping for an update. I hope its green!


----------



## Yodabest

LenaDuree said:


> In years past, it usually has leaked by now, right? Is it possible that they are doing something very exclusive this year and that’s why they are limiting who can request and purchase it? Maybe just wishful thinking. I want turquoise. Definitely just dreaming.


There are production shortages everywhere, so my guess is they’re just getting in a limited amount because it’s what they’re capable of producing and will want them to first go to loyal established customers before trickling down.


----------



## Shore5

I think there will be a big leak tomorrow!


----------



## vcatime81

Shore5 said:


> I think there will be a big leak tomorrow!


And why do you think that?


----------



## Shore5

Just a hunch. 
I am confident it will be leaked before available for purchase early October and clients are getting antsy/frustrated. 
Hard to keep it under wraps for much longer. Just my opinion.


----------



## Leo the Lion

hxw5218 said:


> I would cry if it's a muted, pastel, taro boba tea purple
> View attachment 5613192


a milky lavender shade just like this would be soooooo beautiful. Hoping for a larger batch this year and in yellow gold since they did rose gold last year and wg the year before. I'd be over the moon if it was purple sevres porcelain so they are a consistent shade. Last year, they varied so much from light to dark, more or less inclusions etc...as I love the one I got, I know some did not love the ones offered to them.


----------



## Leo the Lion

hxw5218 said:


> I would cry if it's a muted, pastel, taro boba tea purple
> View attachment 5613192


Same here. That shade is perfect!


----------



## cloee

hxw5218 said:


> I would cry if it's a muted, pastel, taro boba tea purple
> View attachment 5613192


I can settle for this shade after missing out on the 2 pinks from 2015 and 2021. It would be a beautiful addition and is close to pink and will work well with my wardrobe. I hope we get something like this if it’s purple. 
Still kicking myself years later for not taking the 2015 piece when my SA back then offered it. Now I literally have to chase for these holiday pendants if I like the color.


----------



## NotJocelyn

Purple isn't for me, but it's my mom's favourite colour, so I'm interested! Does anyone know if there is a pre-spend required in Toronto? I have shopped at VCA, but nowhere near 25k...


----------



## Junkenpo

A light lavender in rose gold or yellow might tempt me a little.  The color reminds me of a dear friend who has since passed on, but I don't think I'd wear it often enough to justify it. 

If it were lavender, I think it'd be awesome if instead of the alhambra+diamond, they went with a different shape like they did in  2008 with the star. For me, if it were lavender I'd like to see it in a lucky butterfly.

If I wind up passing on the holiday pendant, I'm going to get myself a rg sweet pendant to tide myself over until next year.


----------



## hxw5218

Leo the Lion said:


> a milky lavender shade just like this would be soooooo beautiful. Hoping for a larger batch this year and in yellow gold since they did rose gold last year and wg the year before. I'd be over the moon if it was purple sevres porcelain so they are a consistent shade. Last year, they varied so much from light to dark, more or less inclusions etc...as I love the one I got, I know some did not love the ones offered to them.


ohhh the purple sevres porcelain sounds amazing!!


----------



## Han_B

hxw5218 said:


> ohhh the purple sevres porcelain sounds amazing!!


It would be perfect if it was like the last years lavender mock up (almost pink)


----------



## arao92

A lavender like this will just be absolutely perfect!! I hope it’s yellow gold or rose gold to bring out the contrast!


----------



## Asset287

I keep getting the Dubai special necklace as a hint from my SA. He just said it’s beautiful but didn’t confirm it’s a purple stone this year.


----------



## Han_B

Asset287 said:


> I keep getting the Dubai special necklace as a hint from my SA. He just said it’s beautiful but didn’t confirm it’s a purple stone this year.


That will be beautiful


----------



## stephbb9

I found this on another thread here.
It’s a very limited edition of Amethyst in Dubai. Only 20 pieces were made.


----------



## cloee

Han_B said:


> It would be perfect if it was like the last years lavender mock up (almost pink)


Yes that was really nice, close to hermès mauve pale.


----------



## Asset287

The wait is so frustrating Ugh lol


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Asset287 said:


> The wait is so frustrating Ugh lol


Seriously, this is getting ridiculous


----------



## JewelryLover101

I highly doubt they will do the lavender sevres porcelain. That is limited to the Dubai location and I doubt they would undercut the value of those pieces by putting the same stone (porcelain) in a holiday pendant. I’d be happy to be wrong though!


----------



## vcaobsess

nicole0612 said:


> I think they are saying 9/26 because it is always offered for sale to existing customers during the week prior to the launch, so once people see it, it can’t really be kept a secret.


----------



## vcaobsess

A bottle of Red said:


> Attention Van Cleef we are waiting…. Ahem


I’m wondering- my SA said it’s based on the sales of the client for the year. Anyone know the threshold? Trying to see if I have a chance


----------



## LenaDuree

Yodabest said:


> There are production shortages everywhere, so my guess is they’re just getting in a limited amount because it’s what they’re capable of producing and will want them to first go to loyal established customers before trickling down.





vcaobsess said:


> I’m wondering- my SA said it’s based on the sales of the client for the year. Anyone know the threshold? Trying to see if I have a chance


People on this thread said 25k? I wasn’t told a threshold, only that they were submitting requests to Paris corporate to approve before they could offer to a client. This past year I bought the magic white gold diamond pave 6 motif, carnelian tiger eye magic 6 motif and about 8 other pieces which I won’t bore you with and he said “hopefully” I would be offered a chance to purchase the HP. “Hopefully” ha ha ha. Personally I think it has less to do with spending and more to do with your SA. If they like you, I think you get things. If they don’t, on some level I don’t think spending matters. I feel the same with Hermes and specialty bags.


----------



## vcaobsess

Yodabest said:


> My local boutique said the holiday pendant will be in limited quantities and only offered to VIP customers.


Does anyone know what VIP is? 10k a year? 20? 50?


----------



## vcaobsess

LenaDuree said:


> People on this thread said 25k? I wasn’t told a threshold, only that they were submitting requests to Paris corporate to approve before they could offer to a client. This past year I bought the magic white gold diamond pave 6 motif, carnelian tiger eye magic 6 motif and about 8 other pieces which I won’t bore you with and he said “hopefully” I would be offered a chance to purchase the HP. “Hopefully” ha ha ha. Personally I think it has less to do with spending and more to do with your SA. If they like you, I think you get things. If they don’t, on some level I don’t think spending matters. I feel the same with Hermes and specialty bags.


Eek I hope mine likes me lol


----------



## LenaDuree

vcaobsess said:


> Eek I hope mine likes me lol


I have no personal experience with how VCA determines who gets what over whom, however I strongly believe it is never just numbers. Some people drop half a million once and don’t buy for years after. Some people consistently spend low amounts yearly and come back year after year. I have become close with a few SA’s at other higher end stores such as HW, Hermes, Rolex. They would rather a piece goes to a nice client who adores and appreciates the brand than an uppity entitled one and usually push for those clients to receive items they want. 

I think the way you treat people is the most important and overlooked aspect of shopping both by the SA and client.


----------



## vinotastic

I cannot believe this secret has been kept for this long. It’s a twilight zone!


----------



## vcaobsess

Totally!! I work w people and couldn’t agree more! My SA got me the HP I JANUARY this year bc she knew I was sad to miss and one showed up at her boutique. She knows I love VCA❤️


----------



## waterlily112

Anybody remember the raspberry porcelain? What if that's what they're using for this year's HP?  Highly unlikely it'll happen though since they just had a pink pendant last year, but we can all hope for the best right?


----------



## vcaobsess

waterlily112 said:


> Anybody remember the raspberry porcelain? What if that's what they're using for this year's HP?  Highly unlikely it'll happen though since they just had a pink pendant last year, but we can all hope for the best right?
> 
> View attachment 5613781


Gorgeous


----------



## EpiFanatic

LenaDuree said:


> I have no personal experience with how VCA determines who gets what over whom, however I strongly believe it is never just numbers. Some people drop half a million once and don’t buy for years after. Some people consistently spend low amounts yearly and come back year after year. I have become close with a few SA’s at other higher end stores such as HW, Hermes, Rolex. They would rather a piece goes to a nice client who adores and appreciates the brand than an uppity entitled one and usually push for those clients to receive items they want.
> 
> I think the way you treat people is the most important and overlooked aspect of shopping both by the SA and client.


I agree that I don’t think there is a set rule. I also think that different countries have different rules. And some SAs love the power trip so there will be crazy “rules” spreading around. My SA said they are saving it for existing clients. That can be a huge field. I didn’t press for details cause what’s the point?  Any rule they state cannot be confirmed by facts. Not like I can go into their system and audit the whole store’s client purchase history.  I got SOs when I haven’t purchased $85k from the store.  I have a history at NM that they don’t know about.  I don’t have a big yearly spend.  (I consider those that spend more than $20k a year to be getting up there, which I know isn’t much for some people.). I am pretty confident that they will become available on the secondary market shortly after they are released. So don’t stress everyone. It will all work out.


----------



## A bottle of Red

LenaDuree said:


> People on this thread said 25k? I wasn’t told a threshold, only that they were submitting requests to Paris corporate to approve before they could offer to a client. This past year I bought the magic white gold diamond pave 6 motif, carnelian tiger eye magic 6 motif and about 8 other pieces which I won’t bore you with and he said “hopefully” I would be offered a chance to purchase the HP. “Hopefully” ha ha ha. Personally I think it has less to do with spending and more to do with your SA. If they like you, I think you get things. If they don’t, on some level I don’t think spending matters. I feel the same with Hermes and specialty bags.


Wait but we’re not bored with hearing about your pieces  and seeing pictures!


----------



## EpiFanatic

vcaobsess said:


> Does anyone know what VIP is? 10k a year? 20? 50?


Wild conjecture but I’m thinking at least $50k to be considered somewhat-VIP. At $100K I’ve seen them go the extra mile. And beyond that it’s parties, balloons, champagne at every purchase. You guys KWIM per certain IGers that post new purchases at least weekly.  LOL.


----------



## vcaobsess

EpiFanatic said:


> I agree that I don’t think there is a set rule. I also think that different countries have different rules. And some SAs love the power trip so there will be crazy “rules” spreading around. My SA said they are saving it for existing clients. That can be a huge field. I didn’t press for details cause what’s the point?  Any rule they state cannot be confirmed by facts. Not like I can go into their system and audit the whole store’s client purchase history.  I got SOs when I haven’t purchased $85k from the store.  I have a history at NM that they don’t know about.  I don’t have a big yearly spend.  (I consider those that spend more than $20k a year to be getting up there, which I know isn’t much for some people.). I am pretty confident that they will become available on the secondary market shortly after they are released. So don’t stress everyone. It will all work out.


If I don’t get one I wouldn’t do the secondary market probably go another piece. Just waiting patiently


----------



## LenaDuree

EpiFanatic said:


> I agree that I don’t think there is a set rule. I also think that different countries have different rules. And some SAs love the power trip so there will be crazy “rules” spreading around. My SA said they are saving it for existing clients. That can be a huge field. I didn’t press for details cause what’s the point?  Any rule they state cannot be confirmed by facts. Not like I can go into their system and audit the whole store’s client purchase history.  I got SOs when I haven’t purchased $85k from the store.  I have a history at NM that they don’t know about.  I don’t have a big yearly spend.  (I consider those that spend more than $20k a year to be getting up there, which I know isn’t much for some people.). I am pretty confident that they will become available on the secondary market shortly after they are released. So don’t stress everyone. It will all work out.


Agree. I used to buy a ton from Neiman’s bc at one point I lived somewhere there wasn’t a VCA boutique. Also, when I was younger, I found the Neiman’s in my area to be less intimidating than the boutique. 

The bad news is they plan to shut down all the boutiques inside of Neiman’s.


----------



## vcaobsess

EpiFanatic said:


> Wild conjecture but I’m thinking at least $50k to be considered somewhat-VIP. At $100K I’ve seen them go the extra mile. And beyond that it’s parties, balloons, champagne at every purchase. You guys KWIM per certain IGers that post new purchases at least weekly.  LOL.


I know I follow one on IG she must spend 100k plus if not 250.


----------



## EpiFanatic

LenaDuree said:


> Agree. I used to buy a ton from Neiman’s bc at one point I lived somewhere there wasn’t a VCA boutique. Also, when I was younger, I found the Neiman’s in my area to be less intimidating than the boutique.
> 
> The bad news is they plan to shut down all the boutiques inside of Neiman’s.


No, some are going to be run by VCA, but some NMs are retaining the store. That is the case with the NM at Oahu.  I mean to say that VCA will be a boutique in NM. I am guessing that means the return policy will follow VCA rather than NM.


----------



## LenaDuree

EpiFanatic said:


> No, some are going to be run by VCA, but some NMs are retaining the store. That is the case with the NM at Oahu.


Really? That’s good news. Last I heard they were closing them all.


----------



## Asset287

I spend quite a bit but in the NY boutique I wonder if it matters because I was told they will have a meeting with the SA’s on the 23rd and submit the names which they will get approved by 26th. Then oct 1st they start selling the pendant and prepayment will be required on the 26th if you’re allotted one. I wonder if my SA likes me now. I have been a client for more than a year. Never had a party thrown for me


----------



## Shore5

I called 2 boutiques this evening to see what info I could get. One boutique said not available until November. The other said October 1st! They also said that you have to be a long time customer and strong connection with an SA.
I did not tell them that I have a paid deposit since early July and never made a VCA purchase before. 
The way I feel, I really want the holiday pendant , no matter what color. Although lavender or purple would be amazing. But if they refund my deposit and cannot fill my order, I’ll just buy something at Cartier. 
I’m too old and have no patience to play the game.


----------



## cloee

my SA just said she will keep me posted, nothing about submitting names to Paris or pre spend. It’s safe to presume I didn’t even make it to their list. Hope they also consider years of buying from VCA, much like years of service at work lol


----------



## EpiFanatic

cloee said:


> my SA just said she will keep me posted, nothing about submitting names to Paris or pre spend. It’s safe to presume I didn’t even make it to their list. Hope they also consider years of buying from VCA, much like years of service at work lol


See, it’s all about interpretation. I think that means that you will get one. Don’t worry. I think they talk about prespend and lists to Paris to discourage people from even trying to get one.  Your SA has got you.


----------



## LenaDuree

EpiFanatic said:


> Wild conjecture but I’m thinking at least $50k to be considered somewhat-VIP. At $100K I’ve seen them go the extra mile. And beyond that it’s parties, balloons, champagne at every purchase. You guys KWIM per certain IGers that post new purchases at least weekly.  LOL.





EpiFanatic said:


> Wild conjecture but I’m thinking at least $50k to be considered somewhat-VIP. At $100K I’ve seen them go the extra mile. And beyond that it’s parties, balloons, champagne at every purchase. You guys KWIM per certain IGers that post new purchases at least weekly.  LOL.





Asset287 said:


> I spend quite a bit but in the NY boutique I wonder if it matters because I was told they will have a meeting with the SA’s on the 23rd and submit the names which they will get approved by 26th. Then oct 1st they start selling the pendant and prepayment will be required on the 26th if you’re allotted one. I wonder if my SA likes me now. I have been a client for more than a year. Never had a party thrown for me


Trust me when I say I do not think it is ONLY how much you spend and if they like you when it comes to the parties. I have never ever been offered any party, dinner or ANYTHING of the like. I know people in the community who have however - and they are usually people who post EVERYTHING on instagram - every purchase, every party, every move they make. I might be insulted if that sort of thing was important to me but honestly the only VIP perk I want is the ability to be offered items like the lapis and pave bracelet, carnelian and guilloche, etc.


----------



## LenaDuree

cloee said:


> my SA just said she will keep me posted, nothing about submitting names to Paris or pre spend. It’s safe to presume I didn’t even make it to their list. Hope they also consider years of buying from VCA, much like years of service at work lol


I wouldn't worry. Loyalty and consistency to a brand is huge.


----------



## ellaemma

I am a late VCA fan, started last Jul & was disappointed to miss out HP 2021 due to limited allocation.

Didn't deter me from buying all the beautiful pieces I like, end up spending USD85k equivalent till date. My lovely SA is trying to secure a HP 2022 for me but subject to name list approved by HQ, so no guarantee as well.

If allocation is based on years of loyalty, then late boomer like myself will be left out. Still that won't stop me from continuing to collect, but will be disappointed with the lack of inclusivity.


----------



## cloee

ellaemma said:


> I am a late VCA fan, started last Jul & was disappointed to miss out HP 2021 due to limited allocation.
> 
> Didn't deter me from buying all the beautiful pieces I like, end up spending USD85k equivalent till date. My lovely SA is trying to secure a HP 2022 for me but subject to name list approved by HQ, so no guarantee as well.
> 
> If allocation is based on years of loyalty, then late boomer like myself will be left out. Still that won't stop me from continuing to collect.



Yes that’s true. It’s not something that will hold me back from buying other stuff but still something I look forward to. Hoping for the best but expecting the worst. 
The only thing I’m bummed about is seeing them flipped so soon on the resale site, while the true collectors miss out.


----------



## jenayb

vcaobsess said:


> Does anyone know what VIP is? 10k a year? 20? 50?



VIP is going to be six figures +. 

But with respect to the HP specifically, I do not personally believe it is a matter of prespend/status and nothing more.


----------



## gracie05

My SA confirmed she has me on her list for the HP this year, and my total spend is probably around ~$5k USD this year, so I don't think there's really a pre-spend limit. I am veeeeeeery very far from being a VIP client.


----------



## A bottle of Red

LenaDuree said:


> Trust me when I say I do not think it is ONLY how much you spend and if they like you when it comes to the parties. I have never ever been offered any party, dinner or ANYTHING of the like. I know people in the community who have however - and they are usually people who post EVERYTHING on instagram - every purchase, every party, every move they make. I might be insulted if that sort of thing was important to me but honestly the only VIP perk I want is the ability to be offered items like the lapis and pave bracelet, carnelian and guilloche, etc.


The carnelian and guilloche has to be offered now?


----------



## LenaDuree

A bottle of Red said:


> The carnelian and guilloche has to be offered now?


I think they do not have it anymore so you have to request it now to get it. I’m not sure though - I could be wrong? I could be wrong about a lot of things ha ha ha - so much of this is subject to what you are told by the SA or manager at your individual boutique and it seems to differ a lot among boutiques!!!!


----------



## Glitterbomb

Asset287 said:


> I spend quite a bit but in the NY boutique I wonder if it matters because I was told they will have a meeting with the SA’s on the 23rd and submit the names which they will get approved by 26th. Then oct 1st they start selling the pendant and prepayment will be required on the 26th if you’re allotted one. I wonder if my SA likes me now. I have been a client for more than a year. Never had a party thrown for me



That's interesting. I was told payment is due Oct 3 to reserve one.


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

So my sister texted the Dubai mall boutique manager and apparently there won’t be sold by walk in. If you get a call from your SA, that means you will get it. If not, then you won’t get it. The list is chosen by van cleef. A deposit won’t be allowed in advance. 
So this means, if you get a call, you’ll get it. No need to even queue. 



Hmmmm not sure if either of us are on the list. I have $30k Spend and my sister has almost above $80k 

Not sure why is this so difficult


----------



## Asset287

gracie05 said:


> My SA confirmed she has me on her list for the HP this year, and my total spend is probably around ~$5k USD this year, so I don't think there's really a pre-spend limit. I am veeeeeeery very far from being a VIP client.


That’s the thing having someone on the list and getting it are two different things I was told. I was told the SA’s submit their lists and Paris decides who gets it


----------



## Asset287

EpiFanatic said:


> See, it’s all about interpretation. I think that means that you will get one. Don’t worry. I think they talk about prespend and lists to Paris to discourage people from even trying to get one.  Your SA has got you.


I don’t agree with that. I was told I would get it 100% with the first wave and still there is a list to be submitted to Paris. Point is I don’t think if they talk about Paris or lists it’s not necessarily discouraging.


----------



## Asset287

Glitterbomb said:


> That's interesting. I was told payment is due Oct 3 to reserve one.


How weird right? Same pendant we are all hearing different things except what we really want to hear.. the color of the pendant this year


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

So my sister texted the Dubai mall boutique manager and apparently there won’t be sold by walk in. If you get a call from your SA, that means you will get it. If not, then you won’t get it. The list is chosen by van cleef. A deposit won’t be allowed in advance. 
So this means, if you get a call, you’ll get it. No need to even queue. 



Hmmmm not sure if either of us are on the list. I have $30k Spend and my soster


----------



## Han_B

My SA put me on the list right away and told me it’s all luck! But no mention of submitting to Paris or it being “super limited”. I don’t think I will get it, but putting this here in the mix of infinite whispers! Lol
My wallets not gonna be safe if it’s the lavender. I might buy premium from a reseller.


----------



## ellabellaz

All this secrecy and recounts of difficulty in recieving this year’s HP have me really believing it might just be turquoise!


----------



## Asset287

ellabellaz said:


> All this secrecy and recounts of difficulty in recieving this year’s HP have me really believing it might just be turquoise!



I'm hoping it's lapis lol because I'm getting such red tape trying to buy the lapis pendant from the new perlee line.


----------



## Han_B

ellabellaz said:


> All this secrecy and recounts of difficulty in recieving this year’s HP have me really believing it might just be turquoise!


I thought so too, if it is, that would be the best thing that can happen!


----------



## lisawhit

Anytime now…….c’mon….. leak already…….


----------



## EpiFanatic

Asset287 said:


> I don’t agree with that. I was told I would get it 100% with the first wave and still there is a list to be submitted to Paris. Point is I don’t think if they talk about Paris or lists it’s not necessarily discouraging.


Ok then.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Asset287 said:


> I don’t agree with that. I was told I would get it 100% with the first wave and still there is a list to be submitted to Paris. Point is I don’t think if they talk about Paris or lists it’s not necessarily discouraging.


Every year they use scare tactics to seemingly intimidate customers and hype the product and its scarcity. It happens literally every year. Last year was the first year that I recall where there actually was true scarcity (although even that is debatable - most customers seemed to eventually be able to track one down - most, not all). So I think it's absolutely true that saying names need to be submitted to Paris is another intimidation measure with questionable truth (as a customer, I'm sure there's no way of actually verifying the truth of the statement).


----------



## vcaobsess

lisawhit said:


> Anytime now…….c’mon….. leak already…….


I know I’m dying to know


----------



## kimber418

JewelryLover101 said:


> Every year they use scare tactics to seemingly intimidate customers and hype the product and its scarcity. It happens literally every year. Last year was the first year that I recall where there actually was true scarcity (although even that is debatable - most customers seemed to eventually be able to track one down - most, not all). So I think it's absolutely true that saying names need to be submitted to Paris is another intimidation measure with questionable truth (as a customer, I'm sure there's no way of actually verifying the truth of the statement).


I am wondering......What does "saying names"  to Paris have anything to do with the Holiday Pendant?  Does Paris want to see if the name is on their list?  Does Van Cleef want to look at a person's spend history to see if they are qualified to own a holiday pendant?  I wish I could say what I actually think is going on but too much is at risk right now.


----------



## waterlily112

kimber418 said:


> I am wondering......What does "saying names"  to Paris have anything to do with the Holiday Pendant.  Does Paris want to see if the name is on their list?  Does Van Cleef want to look at a person's spend history to see if they are qualified to own a holiday pendant?  I wish I could say what I actually think is going on but too much is at risk right now.



I'm not French but having worked in the EU for several years, that's the most un-French way to do things. Doubtful anyone at VCA HQ would bother to look at any names nor care enough to spend their days deciding if Mary from Austin Tx is good enough to purchase a holiday pendant.


----------



## JewelryLover101

waterlily112 said:


> I'm not French but having worked in the EU for several years, that's the most un-French way to do things. Doubtful anyone at VCA HQ would bother to look at any names nor care enough to spend their days deciding if Mary from Austin Tx is good enough to purchase a holiday pendant.


Right?? Well said! I’d venture to guess that 90% of the customers buying the HP are way off of headquarter’s radar.


----------



## EpiFanatic

JewelryLover101 said:


> Right?? Well said! I’d venture to guess that 90% of the customers buying the HP are way off of headquarter’s radar.


I’d say 99%.  Reports of our importance have been greatly exaggerated.


----------



## allanrvj

kimber418 said:


> I am wondering......What does "saying names"  to Paris have anything to do with the Holiday Pendant?  Does Paris want to see if the name is on their list?  Does Van Cleef want to look at a person's spend history to see if they are qualified to own a holiday pendant?  I wish I could say what I actually think is going on but too much is at risk right now.


VCA's Santa era: making a list, checking it twice, who's naughty or nice for a holiday pendant.


----------



## waterlily112

allanrvj said:


> VCA's Santa era: making a list, checking it twice, who's naughty or nice for a holiday pendant.


The whole thing is starting to feel like the Mean Girls scene, replace candy canes with holiday pendants:


----------



## kelsenia

waterlily112 said:


> The whole thing is starting to feel like the Mean Girls scene, replace candy canes with holiday pendants:



HAHAHA that’s the best post i’ve seen on this forum in months.


----------



## kimber418

waterlily112 said:


> I'm not French but having worked in the EU for several years, that's the most un-French way to do things. Doubtful anyone at VCA HQ would bother to look at any names nor care enough to spend their days deciding if Mary from Austin Tx is good enough to purchase a holiday pendant.


I love that you used the city  AUSTIN TEXAS.........That is where I have lived for 25 years!


----------



## cloee

They are perhaps trying to minimize having the pendants just going to resellers so reviewing who will get the holiday pendant probably is a step towards that. At least that’s what I’d like to think.


----------



## Asset287

EpiFanatic said:


> Ok then.


So sorry didn't mean to come off mean I was just reporting what I heard.


----------



## LenaDuree

cloee said:


> They are perhaps trying to minimize having the pendants just going to resellers so reviewing who will get the holiday pendant probably is a step towards that. At least that’s what I’d like to think.


The manager of my boutique told me if you get a special limited piece and sell it and they catch you that VCA blacklists you from buying again at VCA. She said they’ve already done it to a few clients. I’m glad they do this personally - people who do this take away from others who might receive a special piece and would truly love and cherish it. 

That said, my assumption is they get mad when you turn around and sell it immediately … bc obviously some people sell jewelry they’ve owned for a while at later dates for whatever personal reasons. And, before anyone jumps down my throat, I’m not sure this rule pertains to the HP. But I know it does pertain to super limited pieces like lapis and pave, turquoise and pave, etc. 

Rolex does the same. The market is so crazy for Rolex and the grey market is so marked up, jewelers typically aren’t selling to non established clients to avoid  this sort of thing AND if you get one and turn it around and they find out they will blacklist you from buying again. Especially with the hard to get pieces like GMT, Daytona, Submariner, etc (but heck  nearly every Rolex right now is difficult to get - and so is AP, Patek … especially men’s sport watches).


----------



## jenayb

My SA just text me a photo of a necklace asking if I wanted it and I just did a drive-by glance and saw turquoise. Almost lost my sh*t. But no, it was just the butterfly necklace.. which I mean, is great and she is AMAZING for offering and I love her, but..  

That did get my brain working again thinking about the turquoise releases this year.. and it's a limited quantity stone... and they have been legit SO weird about how many are being sold, to whom, prespend, blah blah blah... that says a limited material to me. Idk.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Asset287 said:


> So sorry didn't mean to come off mean I was just reporting what I heard.


It’s ok. It’s one of those lost in translation things. Good luck. I still feel optimistic for you.


----------



## LenaDuree

jenayb said:


> My SA just text me a photo of a necklace asking if I wanted it and I just did a drive-by glance and saw turquoise. Almost lost my sh*t. But no, it was just the butterfly necklace.. which I mean, is great and she is AMAZING for offering and I love her, but..
> 
> That did get my brain working again thinking about the turquoise releases this year.. and it's a limited quantity stone... and they have been legit SO weird about how many are being sold, to whom, prespend, blah blah blah... that says a limited material to me. Idk.


That is sort of where my brain is at. Have they done a turquoise HP piece before? I was randomly contacted by my SA and told my name was being submitted, like I said before, and "hopefully" I would get it. I have only purchased one HP in my lifetime so I am not a usual client for the necklace. I usually decline when offered the HP. She knows what I like, so I am hoping she THINKS (I am not sure she has any idea yet) that it may be something I would want. I spent a very significant amount in the last 8 months collecting some major wish list items because I was told there was a possible mark up heading our way (I feel like I'm warned this might happen like twice a year now from every store I shop at, I swear) and that excludes 3 significant pieces I purchased in Dubai, Texas and New York. But, as someone very accurately pointed out earlier, they have major production issues and there is more demand than product. It may not be anything particularly rare, it just might be that they have limited quantities - like everywhere else in the market - and people really want the HP so they are trying to manage expectations. Either way, for the first time ever they've done a good job of making me want something when I don't even know what it is or if I actually really do want it. Bravo to VCA! That is some marketing power!


----------



## Asuki

From my SA in Australia, lists are being provided to SAs from where I don’t know but presumably country or region HO - I doubt from Paris) of which clients can be offered the HP. Tier one client list was released last week and could already be offered. Next tier down is this week (I’m told I’m in this tier). No deposits are being taken and no SAs don’t know what it is yet and presumably won’t until right before release date. Strictly one pendant per account. From release date tier one clients will have first dibs to see the pendant (say for the first week) then if they pass it goes down the list etc. I personally think it’s a fair allocation and I’m ok if I don’t get one.


----------



## LenaDuree

Asuki said:


> From my SA in Australia, lists are being provided to SAs from where I don’t know but presumably country or region HO - I doubt from Paris) of which clients can be offered the HP. Tier one client list was released last week and could already be offered. Next tier down is this week (I’m told I’m in this tier). No deposits are being taken and no SAs don’t know what it is yet and presumably won’t until right before release date. Strictly one pendant per account. From release date tier one clients will have first dibs to see the pendant (say for the first week) then if they pass it goes down the list etc. I personally think it’s a fair allocation and I’m ok if I don’t get one.


How do they offer a client the necklace without knowing what the piece is yet? I was just told by the manager that they haven't even been told yet and they are just submitting lists to corporate for client approval! This is wild!!!! So much conflicting information it is like you have to be MI5 to know what's going on. I wonder if the CIA or MI5 know what the pendant is this year ...


----------



## Asset287

EpiFanatic said:


> It’s ok. It’s one of those lost in translation things. Good luck. I still feel optimistic for you.


Thank you I do too that and I would be very disappointed and let my SA know if I don't. He did assure me of the HP what I can't purchase is that lapis from the new perlee line lol


----------



## Asset287

I still can’t believe no one knows yet. This is epic lol


----------



## Asuki

LenaDuree said:


> How do they offer a client the necklace without knowing what the piece is yet? I was just told by the manager that they haven't even been told yet and they are just submitting lists to corporate for client approval! This is wild!!!! So much conflicting information it is like you have to be MI5 to know what's going on. I wonder if the CIA or MI5 know what the pendant is this year ...


It’s just like reservation you express your interest but it’s not a commitment. I wouldn’t be surprised if different countries or regions have different process for allocation.


----------



## LenaDuree

Also, if clients are being offered it already (and I am not doubting your information AT ALL) and have to say yes or no before they move on to the second tier, do they have to say yes without knowing what it is? Because if all the first tier clients in the world have been informed what the pendant is, how has it not leaked yet? Do they make them sign an NDA? If you tell anyone, you are forever banned from buying at VCA again? Does anyone else think the entire HP situation this year is getting to be a little ridiculous?!?! I am soooo interested in all of this because of the mystery!


----------



## LenaDuree

Asuki said:


> It’s just like reservation you express your interest but it’s not a commitment. I wouldn’t be surprised if different countries or regions have different process for allocation.


oh I see, like a first right of refusal when it comes in. Got it.


----------



## Asuki

LenaDuree said:


> Also, if clients are being offered it already (and I am not doubting your information AT ALL) and have to say yes or no before they move on to the second tier, do they have to say yes without knowing what it is? Because if all the first tier clients in the world have been informed what the pendant is, how has it not leaked yet? Do they make them sign an NDA? If you tell anyone, you are forever banned from buying at VCA again? Does anyone else think the entire HP situation this year is getting to be a little ridiculous?!?! I am soooo interested in all of this because of the mystery!


Clients being offered don’t know what it is yet nor do the SAs. Saying yes isn’t a commitment that you have to buy it sight unseen it just helps the boutique allocate pieces when they do come in. Essentially it’s an offer to be first dibs list to buy. So if I say ‘Yes, but I want to see it first’ then my SA will mark me as interested and after release I will get the chance to see it in person then buy or pass. To me this is a reasonable way to manage expectations since last year was such a shambles. And new clients or walk ins will not have a chance to get a HP until sufficient time after release after existing clients have had a chance to see it if there’s any left over.


----------



## sjunky13

I have never seen Holiday pendant madness like this. This started in 2020. If you look back on the forum, we just didn't gaf about it much. LOL.
I can understand why VCA is doing it like this and giving people a hard time. People are doing Hermes like things, such as buying to flip!!! Very frustrating. Resellers have really ruined luxury for so many.


----------



## LenaDuree

Asuki said:


> Clients being offered don’t know what it is yet nor do the SAs. Saying yes isn’t a commitment that you have to buy it sight unseen it just helps the boutique allocate pieces when they do come in. Essentially it’s an offer to be first dibs list to buy. So if I say ‘Yes, but I want to see it first’ then my SA will mark me as interested and after release I will get the chance to see it in person then buy or pass. To me this is a reasonable way to manage expectations since last year was such a shambles. And new clients or walk ins will not have a chance to get a HP until sufficient time after release after existing clients have had a chance to see it if there’s any left over.


Makes sense.


----------



## Asuki

Compared to last year when Australia was still in lockdown and I had to commit and send full payment sight unseen a week before release just so my SA could chose a piece for me on release date and ship to me - I still prefer this year’s method even though if there’s a chance I won’t be able to get it.


----------



## stephbb9

On the FB Group someone posted that a reseller is already listing this for sale.
Not sure if it’s true but….


----------



## xo.babydoll

stephbb9 said:


> On the FB Group someone posted that a reseller is already listing this for sale.
> Not sure if it’s true but….



Interesting… it kind of looks poorly photoshopped! I’m also surprised they’d do pink gold twice in a row…


----------



## cloee

They have done pink gold 3 years in a row in the past so that’s always a possibility. But I guess the image doesn’t seem like something from VCA.


----------



## lizardlife

stephbb9 said:


> On the FB Group someone posted that a reseller is already listing this for sale.
> Not sure if it’s true but….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614498


As a digital artist, I can tell you that this has been doctored (painted over) and not very well at that. The color is too flat and even across the entire thing and you can see where the artist painted up to the setting and then stopped.

edited to correct grammar and clean the post up.


----------



## Asuki

stephbb9 said:


> On the FB Group someone posted that a reseller is already listing this for sale.
> Not sure if it’s true but….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614498


I checked out the red book post where the image originated from and it’s just a mock-up and speculation.


----------



## lizardlife

Asuki said:


> I checked out the red book post where the image originated from and it’s just a mock-up and speculation.


It's a relief to get that clarification, otherwise I would be worried considering how much buzz this piece is generating.


----------



## ThisVNchick

lizardlife said:


> It's a relief to get that clarification, otherwise I would be worried considering how much buzz this piece is generating.


I’m almost certain someone else also mocked up something similar last year. Before the Purseb** article leak (of the actual 2021 HP), everyone including some VCA SA were saying it was going to be purple porcelain because photos of it were making rounds on social media.


----------



## waterlily112

stephbb9 said:


> On the FB Group someone posted that a reseller is already listing this for sale.
> Not sure if it’s true but….



The photo is fake. It's been floating around on Xiaohongshu (Chinese version of IG) since last year, there's even a watermark logo in the bottom right corner.


----------



## AlexaKate

Just checking in and surprise that there is still no leak of the HP by today !! This year they really hush it well don’t tell they!!!


----------



## jsmile

All this talk about submitting customer's names to Paris. I hope this is not the case as there is potential for systematic discrimination. (i.e. similar to job applications where someone named Jane Smith is more likely to be looked upon more favourably that somone name Lily Singh). If that is the case, i hope it is a customer ID number but highly unlikely.


----------



## NotJocelyn

I keep coming back for details (and pics!), but _still_ nothing!


----------



## MyHjourney

jsmile said:


> All this talk about submitting customer's names to Paris. I hope this is not the case as there is potential for systematic discrimination. (i.e. similar to job applications where someone named Jane Smith is more likely to be looked upon more favourably that somone name Lily Singh). If that is the case, i hope it is a customer ID number but highly unlikely.


I think it would be more along the lines of how much you have spent with VCA but yes I do agree if it were what you mentioned, it would be worrying.


----------



## DeryaHm

sjunky13 said:


> I have never seen Holiday pendant madness like this. This started in 2020. If you look back on the forum, we just didn't gaf about it much. LOL.
> I can understand why VCA is doing it like this and giving people a hard time. People are doing Hermes like things, such as buying to flip!!! Very frustrating. Resellers have really ruined luxury for so many.


Lol yes this is crazy. The marketing is working well. I’ve never gotten or considered a holiday pendant, do feel bad for passing on the star in hindsight but now I am refreshing this thread a few times a day to see if there’s a leak :shrug:


----------



## jsmile

MyHjourney said:


> I think it would be more along the lines of how much you have spent with VCA but yes I do agree if it were what you mentioned, it would be worrying.



Even if spend was evaluated. There's still a chance that Jane doe who spent $50k will get the pendant instead of Jane Gonzales who spent $60k. Just saying there's a systematic chance unfortunately and I hope vca does better than that.


----------



## periogirl28

SA says apparently even marketing has not been told so that there are zero leaks. It seems to be working!


----------



## Shore5

Do you think there will be any leak or photo before October 1st?!


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

i am starting to believe that we will only see it october 1st!


----------



## Candy_landy

diamondsondiamonds said:


> i am starting to believe that we will only see it october 1st!


I think a few days before, when they will appear at boutiques


----------



## Glitterbomb

My SA said she should know by next week what the holiday pendant is!


----------



## Asset287

Glitterbomb said:


> My SA said she should know by next week what the holiday pendant is!


Please tell us when you find out. I can’t expect anything from my SA


----------



## Lizziemama

Glitterbomb said:


> My SA said she should know by next week what the holiday pendant is!


My SA told me the same. Excited!!


----------



## waterlily112

Next week is literally the end of the month though, lol! Anyways, excited to find out what it is.


----------



## oceanblueapril

I am hoping for turquoise or lime green stone


----------



## andi

I have no inside info but Im feeling turquoise.  The new Perlee additions have turquoise so it can't be scarce.  Come on turquoise with white gold!


----------



## Shore5

Do you think turquoise with white gold?


----------



## Shore5

Oops sorry - that was answered. 
The suspense is killing me. 
I’m still hoping for lavender and rose gold!


----------



## LenaDuree

When we went to Paris they told us the issue with turquoise is that to be placed in the vintage Alhambra pieces it must be perfect front and back - that is why they offer it in rings and bracelets but not Alhambra. It’s difficult to source that much perfect turquoise from current sources to offer Alhambra regularly. The HP doesn’t need that - the back is solid usually, right? If so it would be easier to do a turquoise HP then it would be to do a 10 or 20 motif Alhambra turquoise piece and it’s possible they could manufacture that at some point, maybe even this year - who knows?


----------



## waterlily112

Yep the back is solid metal. I love it because then we can add engravement on the back. Wouldn't mind a turquoise HP with WG, it'll look like a VCA x Tiffany collab


----------



## Han_B

I have always wanted the turquoise with yellow gold or rose gold! Would be a blessing if it is a turquoise. Manifesting! ✨


----------



## rengb6

I’m trying to hold off on buying the holiday pendant this year. Especially because I just had a baby and he likes to pull at necklaces, so a bracelet (which I’m saving for) would be much more practical. But if they come out with Lapis or turquoise, preferably in rose gold, I’ll have to get it! So excited to see what they come up with this year!


----------



## waterlily112

A 5 motif bracelet will be my backup plan too (and better value tbh), been wanting the one in agate so I won't be sad if I can't purchase the HP this year


----------



## cloee

My SA has no info yet on what the holiday pendant is but just said it will be difficult to get one (ie. I don’t have enough spend). Apparently it’s the manager that will determine who can and cannot get one.


----------



## snnysmm

Between this and the October’s cronut flavor, the anticipation is too much to handle!  Haha


----------



## lilpikachu

cloee said:


> My SA has no info yet on what the holiday pendant is but just said it will be difficult to get one (ie. I don’t have enough spend). Apparently it’s the manager that will determine who can and cannot get one.


Don’t give up yet - just wait and see what happens come October 1.

I haven’t spent any money at VCA this year and the last time I had contact with my SA was in April so I am not expecting her to contact me about the HP at all.

To be honest, I’m okay with that because a) I’m on ban island, b) I don’t want to get distracted from my wishlist & c) I don’t need another pendant in my collection (already have a YG guilloche pendant & the 2020 HP - I love guilloche, can you tell?) - but I am excited to see what comes out this year.  Hopefully we don’t have to wait too much longer for intel and everyone who wants one, is able to get their hands on one.


----------



## A bottle of Red

snnysmm said:


> Between this and the October’s cronut flavor, the anticipation is too much to handle!  Haha


Cronut?! Mmmm  
Great now I’m hungry


----------



## MoreTorque

Whoever spills the beans first will be a hero in this thread!


----------



## L etoile

I'm guessing turquoise or coral since it's so limited (allegedly). I can't imagine they would do turquoise with rose gold since Tiffany did that. I'd love either rose gold or yellow gold with turquoise or coral. I'm REALLY hoping for a green like jade!


----------



## ShoooSh

Im literally camping in this thread


----------



## WITHLOVELARA

I was told the stores will find out on the 26th, not sure if that means just the stores or the public too.


----------



## waterlily112

ShoooSh said:


> Im literally camping in this thread



Same here, got the wine with me. Although I’m afraid that I’ll be way too drunk before the leak happens


----------



## Comfortably Numb

ShoooSh said:


> Im literally camping in this thread


You would think this is the second coming of Christ or something... but I'm right there with you


----------



## gagabag

My SA (who's got a dry sense of humour) just sent me a video of the HP, which got me so excited! I wish I could share the video here but it's not supported so I just took a screenshot. Anyways, it just to show that even they do not know what it is yet!


----------



## waterlily112

Why do I have a feeling that it'll be WG/turquoise?


----------



## mochibabu

can't wait! hopefully I can get one this year, missed out last year


----------



## Asset287

waterlily112 said:


> Yep the back is solid metal. I love it because then we can add engravement on the back. Wouldn't mind a turquoise HP with WG, it'll look like a VCA x Tiffany collab


What a cute way to look at it lol


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

I check this forum more than I check if my potential man texted me or not


----------



## gagabag

I looked back at my old messages with my SA since I apparently have too much time in my hands today (Queen’s holiday in AU), and it seems that around this time last year I already secured/chosen/paid for my rhodonite HP! Why is this year so different?!


----------



## ox4tahiti

gagabag said:


> I looked back at my old messages with my SA since I apparently have too much time in my hands today (Queen’s holiday in AU), and it seems that around this time last year I already secured/chosen/paid for my rhodonite HP! Why is this year so different?!


I heard from my SA (I'm in Australia too) that this year Singapore office would make priority lists of whom the HP could be offered to. They are quite strict this year with very limited number of pendants available. First list includes clients that have purchased fine jewellery will be offered 1st, then come clients on second list who have had loyal to the brand, have fine purchase history.


----------



## Julezah

ox4tahiti said:


> I heard from my SA (I'm in Australia too) that this year Singapore office would make priority lists of whom the HP could be offered to. They are quite strict this year with very limited number of pendants available. First list includes clients that have purchased fine jewellery will be offered 1st, then come clients on second list who have had loyal to the brand, have fine purchase history.


I’m guessing it won’t be available online then


----------



## oranGetRee

ox4tahiti said:


> I heard from my SA (I'm in Australia too) that this year Singapore office would make priority lists of whom the HP could be offered to. They are quite strict this year with very limited number of pendants available. First list includes clients that have purchased fine jewellery will be offered 1st, then come clients on second list who have had loyal to the brand, have fine purchase history.


Wondering what's so special about this year's hp that they are having such requirements

Starting to lose interest due to this long suspense


----------



## Julezah

oranGetRee said:


> Wondering what's so special about this year's hp that they are having such requirements
> 
> Starting to lose interest due to this long suspense


I’m curious if that will happen with more people, especially if it’s not considered special enough for this type of secrecy.  But maybe that’s the point of it, too?  To reduce the hype on this one item if they think it’s somehow damaging/watering down the brand?


----------



## lisawhit

I'm wondering with the global economy why VCA isn't going to produce plenty....we all know the mark up is huge....
I've been a fan and collector of the holiday pendant since I started buying the brand in 2015.  I've only turned down two holiday pendants because I knew I would never wear them (2017, 2020)


----------



## LenaDuree

ox4tahiti said:


> I heard from my SA (I'm in Australia too) that this year Singapore office would make priority lists of whom the HP could be offered to. They are quite strict this year with very limited number of pendants available. First list includes clients that have purchased fine jewellery will be offered 1st, then come clients on second list who have had loyal to the brand, have fine purchase history.


Interesting. I mean, it makes sense if it is very limited that is sort of how they handle all of the other very limited offerings. 

But, still, I wonder what is considered "fine jewelry" - if it is there "high jewelry" line, some of it that I own like the flowerlace collection is actually much less in price than some of the pave magic, double rings and pave Alhambra pieces I own. This should be very interesting how they parcel these out. Also, it's a little silly to categorize the jewelry in high jewelry shopping versus other because many people, including myself - and I would venture to guess many others on this forum - spend more yearly on the jewelry than they would on high jewelry pieces because high jewelry isn't practical for their everyday lifestyle. 

This better be turquoise or lapis. Or coral. Or just straight diamond encrusted with a diamond chain, this is sooooo ridiculous this year! I mean my goodness, I just want to know what it is to know WHY it is such a secret! And if they do not do something great this year, I am going to guess that a lot of people are going to be pretty burned out.


----------



## jenayb

waterlily112 said:


> Why do I have a feeling that it'll be WG/turquoise?



Because you want it to be.


----------



## Shiva2009

Has anyone in USA put deposit down yet?


----------



## EpiFanatic

waterlily112 said:


> Why do I have a feeling that it'll be WG/turquoise?


I love that you’re hopeful.


----------



## waterlily112

jenayb said:


> Because you want it to be.


Haha I thought the video that @gagabag SA sent her is a preview for this year's HP, then it's giving me major WG + cool toned stone vibe. Seems like it's a popular demand though, I'm still hopeful for a RG pendant but I guess we'll find out eventually


----------



## nycmamaofone

oranGetRee said:


> Wondering what's so special about this year's hp that they are having such requirements
> 
> Starting to lose interest due to this long suspense


I feel like last year’s fake announcements annoyed HQ so much that they decided to put a lid on this. If you may remember, somebody did a mock up of a Hp and then it went viral as the actual one. This year at least we saw “possible” ones (not a single one, so at least it makes it more gray).


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

come onnnnnn someone leak it


----------



## am2022

I never have time to visit vCA thread regularly …. But I’m checking today - the suspense is killing me lol


----------



## A bottle of Red

I never even buy the holiday pendant but I keep checking the thread too


----------



## Yodabest

Made ya look!! 


(Sorry I had to) lol!


----------



## allanrvj

Yodabest said:


> Made ya look!!
> 
> 
> (Sorry I had to) lol!


bad


----------



## oceanblueapril

I am telling myself, do not check or click the post until Sep 26 and here I am clicking every hour.


----------



## allanrvj

A bottle of Red said:


> I never even buy the holiday pendant but I keep checking the thread too


I don't even have VCA (yet) and I'm here so invested. I think it's because last year's literally looked like processed meat (sorry) so now I'm curious if it will be the same, uh, surprise.


----------



## debsbaby2

allanrvj said:


> I don't even have VCA (yet) and I'm here so invested. I think it's because last year's literally looked like processed meat (sorry) so now I'm curious if it will be the same, uh, surprise.


I'll never look at rhodonite the same way again haha


----------



## luvparis21

A bottle of Red said:


> I never even buy the holiday pendant but I keep checking the thread too


Glad I am not the only one


----------



## VCADaisy61418

My SA said that's one of the reasons the company has been so hush hush this year, they don't want another salami-gate.


----------



## waterlily112

VCADaisy61418 said:


> My SA said that's one of the reasons the company has been so hush hush this year, they don't want another salami-gate.


I don't get it, it's bound to happen regardless of people making jokes about it now vs. on or after October 1st. It honestly sounds like free PR to me


----------



## Cavalier Girl

allanrvj said:


> I think it's because last year's literally looked like processed meat (sorry) so now I'm curious if it will be the same, uh, surprise.



I've never bought a HP, but I had the exact same reaction to last year's Spam look-a-like.  With all the hoopla about 2022, it's peaked my interest, but I haven't bought a single piece of VCA for 2 years.  Don't even have a SA.


----------



## ProShopper1

gagabag said:


> My SA (who's got a dry sense of humour) just sent me a video of the HP, which got me so excited! I wish I could share the video here but it's not supported so I just took a screenshot. Anyways, it just to show that even they do not know what it is yet!
> 
> View attachment 5615258
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615259


This is giving me pure vibes...have they ever done that before for the hp?


----------



## cloee

allanrvj said:


> I don't even have VCA (yet) and I'm here so invested. I think it's because last year's literally looked like processed meat to me (sorry) so now I'm curious if it will be the same, uh, surprise.


lol. That processed meat sold for thousands. I hope this year’s piece is really nice


----------



## A bottle of Red

cloee said:


> lol. That processed meat sold for thousands. I hope this year’s piece is really nice


After all this waiting, it better be


----------



## eknyc777

Has anyone thought the HP might be white porcelain. Based on the  VCA picture????


----------



## waterlily112

eknyc777 said:


> Has anyone thought the HP might be white porcelain. Based on the  VCA picture????



Well, if that's really the case I can already think of all the jokes on random bathroom objects in comparison to the white porcelain...


----------



## sunshineshiney

vinotastic said:


> Rock crystal. Talk about wishful thinking


Oh my gosh, YES!!! This would be a dream come true. Probably the closest I will ever get to owning a RC piece from VCA


----------



## tulipfield

allanrvj said:


> I don't even have VCA (yet) and I'm here so invested. I think it's because last year's literally looked like processed meat (sorry) so now I'm curious if it will be the same, uh, surprise.


Omg I thought I was the only one who thought this


----------



## sunshineshiney

BigAkoya said:


> Yes, my SA said VCA was going to reel back in the HP pendant, only for existing clients.
> 
> My SA said last year was insane.  There were people who had never purchased before calling different stores and demanding a pendant.  My SA said some were very rude and some callers even called the SA liars saying they know there are pendants at that boutique and they want one.
> 
> Orange would be fun!  I would love a WG orange coral 20 for summer!


Makes sense - unfortunately it seems like people want to get their hands on the HP just to sell it for profit


----------



## Shore5

Has anyone called van cleef boutiques to try to get info?
It’s interesting how they all say different things. The main problem seems to be that each store has no idea how many they will be allocated for. They might expect 35 and only get 12.
I can’t believe that it’s sept 22 and no leaks. Last year there were leaks by this date!


----------



## sunshineshiney

Shore5 said:


> Has anyone called van cleef boutiques to try to get info?
> It’s interesting how they all say different things. The main problem seems to be that each store has no idea how many they will be allocated for. They might expect 35 and only get 12.
> I can’t believe that it’s sept 22 and no leaks. Last year there were leaks by this date!


My SA said she will be in touch with me as soon as she has information to share.
As of last week, she said she is "also eager to find out what this year's HP will be". 

As others pointed out, they might be trying to avoid "leaks" this year.


----------



## nycmamaofone

A few people on FB are saying it might be purple porcelain in YG. Don’t know where that’s coming from (or how accurate) but I wonder if it’s because last year we thought it was purple and it was a popular prospect.


----------



## nicole0612

nycmamaofone said:


> A few people on FB are saying it might be purple porcelain in YG. Don’t know where that’s coming from (or how accurate) but I wonder if it’s because last year we thought it was purple and it was a popular prospect.


That was debunked a bit ago (this year also).  It doesn’t mean that it may not end up being something like that, but that intel was shown to be inaccurate. I would personally love that, especially if they also had matching earrings so I had something to wear it with!


----------



## Ylesiya

Imagine after all this hype it will be something very boring and bleh 
Maybe this is why it's so hyped so that people go run and buy it anyway even if it's a toilet bowl porcelain


----------



## waterlily112

Ylesiya said:


> Imagine after all this hype it will be something very boring and bleh
> Maybe this is why it's so hyped so that people go run and buy it anyway even if it's a toilet bowl porcelain



That's one way to identify who are their loyal customers. I'm sure they'd be using the highest grade, exclusive porcelain, like the one used in buckingham palace's toilet bowl, not the home depot's toilet bowl.


----------



## Ylesiya

waterlily112 said:


> That's one way to identify who are their loyal customers. I'm sure they'd be using the highest grade, exclusive porcelain, like the one used in buckingham palace's toilet bowl, not the home depot's toilet bowl.



Yes. Because Buckingham palace toilet bowl porcelain is very scarce and extremely hard to source, so those who don't appreciate it are not loyal to the brand, its history and quality standards.


----------



## nicole0612

Ylesiya said:


> Yes. Because Buckingham palace toilet bowl porcelain is very scarce and extremely hard to source, so those who don't appreciate it are not loyal to the brand, its history and quality standards.


They discovered an old bathroom toilet in the attic in Paris and are using the porcelain for a very limited and special release!


----------



## jenayb

Ylesiya said:


> Imagine after all this hype it will be something very boring and bleh
> Maybe this is why it's so hyped so that people go run and buy it anyway even if it's a toilet bowl porcelain





Ylesiya said:


> Yes. Because Buckingham palace toilet bowl porcelain is very scarce and extremely hard to source, so those who don't appreciate it are not loyal to the brand, its history and quality standards.





nicole0612 said:


> They discovered an old bathroom toilet in the attic in Paris and are using the porcelain for a very limited and special release!



I would buy it. I do love a great neutral; toilet bowl white would be a-ok by me.


----------



## LenaDuree

Shore5 said:


> Has anyone called van cleef boutiques to try to get info?
> It’s interesting how they all say different things. The main problem seems to be that each store has no idea how many they will be allocated for. They might expect 35 and only get 12.
> I can’t believe that it’s sept 22 and no leaks. Last year there were leaks by this date!


----------



## stephbb9

nicole0612 said:


> They discovered an old bathroom toilet in the attic in Paris and are using the porcelain for a very limited and special release!


I am laughing so hard!


----------



## waterlily112

nicole0612 said:


> They discovered an old bathroom toilet in the attic in Paris and are using the porcelain for a very limited and special release!


Now I want one, sounds vintage & some pieces may have unique markings  Too bad I'm not a VIP nor have met the pre-spend requirement


----------



## kimber418

luvparis21 said:


> Glad I am not the only one


Do you not like the Holiday Pendants?  Is that why you don't buy one or are you just here to be critical?


----------



## oliveblossom

Maybe I shouldn't say anything


----------



## hopiko

oliveblossom said:


> This year’s VCA HP is green porcelain


How do you know?  What shade of green and what metal? Any pictures?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

oliveblossom said:


> This year’s VCA HP is green porcelain


Source?


----------



## Junkenpo

oliveblossom said:


> This year’s VCA HP is green porcelain



If there is any truth to that, then I am opting out. I'll stick with my jade.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

oliveblossom said:


> Maybe I shouldn't say anything


Lol this was the wrong thread to come to and say that and then ghost us all.


----------



## Leo the Lion

oliveblossom said:


> Maybe I shouldn't say anything


You've already spilled half the beans lol. Come on please. Forest green with yellow gold?


----------



## luvparis21

kimber418 said:


> Do you not like the Holiday Pendants?  Is that why you don't buy one or are you just here to be critical?


I mostly wear long necklaces (20 motifs), and can’t make pendant works for me. For VCA, I have a pave frivole that is sitting in my tray. I love how sparkly and beautiful it is, but can’t make it work for me.
But now this whole thing is making me super curious… ❤️


----------



## oliveblossom

Leo the Lion said:


> You've already spilled half the beans lol. Come on please. Forest green with yellow gold?


I've been following this thread for months, and I see how much people wanted to know.
I shared what I know asap. I don't know the full detail yet, and the photos will be sent to me as soon as my SA gets them. 
But my SA and I have been talking about this for so long, so he told me what he knows for now.


----------



## A bottle of Red

oliveblossom said:


> I've been following this thread for months, and I see how much people wanted to know.
> I shared what I know asap. I don't know the full detail yet, and the photos will be sent to me as soon as my SA gets them.
> But my SA and I have been talking about this for so long, so he told me what he knows for now.


Very interesting, light green, olive green, forest green- lots of possibilities here


----------



## Leo the Lion

oliveblossom said:


> I've been following this thread for months, and I see how much people wanted to know.
> I shared what I know asap. I don't know the full detail yet, and the photos will be sent to me as soon as my SA gets them.
> But my SA and I have been talking about this for so long, so he told me what he knows for now.


Thank you so much! I think all of us on here are on pins and needles. I thought purple or green, but really thought purple. Forest green would be pretty with yellow gold and since they did pink gold last year and white gold the year before that I'm thinking it is yellow gold. Last green holiday pendant was in 2013 in Malachite. So fun guessing, its like a grab bag in Kindergarten lol.


----------



## waterlily112

If it's made in porcelain then a pastel green would be really cute


----------



## A bottle of Red

I wonder how fragile porcelain is, easy to break if accidentally banged? Is it pourus and absorb liquids (sweat, body oil or lotion etc)?


----------



## oliveblossom

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Lol this was the wrong thread to come to and say that and then ghost us all.


I didn’t mean to ghost anyone 
I wanted to discreetly share what I’ve heard. And that is all I know right now..


----------



## 7777777

oliveblossom said:


> I didn’t mean to ghost anyone
> I wanted to discreetly share what I’ve heard. And that is all I know right now..


Thank you!


----------



## Leo the Lion

A bottle of Red said:


> I wonder how fragile porcelain is, easy to break if accidentally banged? Is it pourus and absorb liquids (sweat, body oil or lotion etc)?


Did anyone purchase the 2019 Blue Sevres porcelain pendant? How is it wearing?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

oliveblossom said:


> I didn’t mean to ghost anyone
> I wanted to discreetly share what I’ve heard. And that is all I know right now..


I sure hope it is a green stone then! I can’t wait to see it!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Leo the Lion said:


> Did anyone purchase the 2019 Blue Sevres porcelain pendant? How is it wearing?


Great question


----------



## waterlily112

Since porcelain is often used for flooring and hm, bathroom essentials  , I'd suspect that it's quite hard wearing. I tried looking up its mohs hardness score and it ranges from 7-9, depending on whether it's glazed (7) or unglazed (8-9).

Just found this post from an older thread, looks like sevres porcelain is a 7. 






						Please...I need a guide to VCA stones
					

Hi everyone,  I am looking to dip my toes into the world of VCA this year.  I am currently saving up to buy the Guilloche bracelet by Mother's Day and hopefully add the pendant later on in the year.  I wanted my first piece to be a precious metal and not stone because 1)it's a beautiful...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Glitterbomb

I don't mind the idea of green porcelain...I have the 2015 light pink porcelain holiday pendant and absolutely love it. It's worn incredibly well. 

I'm hoping for a pastel green though, along the lines of vert criquet, or a pastel mint shade....otherwise there already is a vibrant green (malachite) that is in the normal VA line-up, plus they did a malachite holiday pendant already.


----------



## bunnyNwife

Leo the Lion said:


> Did anyone purchase the 2019 Blue Sevres porcelain pendant? How is it wearing?



My 2019 HP holding up well, I did shower with this HP on every now n then n i do wear it  24/7 for a few days to a week in a row b4 switching to other necklace. I wld say it’s one of the easiest to care necklace.



I did dropped it b4 on laminated flooring and it’s fine - I bet it’s also due to gold backing vs the regular Alhambra thus far more solid.


----------



## waterlily112

Glitterbomb said:


> I don't mind the idea of green porcelain...I have the 2015 light pink porcelain holiday pendant and absolutely love it. It's worn incredibly well.
> 
> I'm hoping for a pastel green though, along the lines of vert criquet, or a pastel mint shade....otherwise there already is a vibrant green (malachite) that is in the normal VA line-up, plus they did a malachite holiday pendant already.



Same here! I'm picturing pastel green with YG, like Ladurée's color theme   If it's other shades of (deeper) green, they're better off using other natural stones instead of sevres porcelain.


----------



## Podoyogurt

I shower with it daily, haven’t taken it off since I bought it. 2 years and still going on strong Did anyone purchase the 2019 Blue Sevres porcelain pendant? How is it wearing?


----------



## fluffywings21

Do you think it will be a similar green shade as the vca pouches/boxes?


----------



## dilipalomino

Leo the Lion said:


> Did anyone purchase the 2019 Blue Sevres porcelain pendant? How is it wearing?



I got the blue porcelain and it wears great! I must admit the white edges are somewhat apparent, but I got to ignore it.


----------



## lorrayne329

Leo the Lion said:


> Did anyone purchase the 2019 Blue Sevres porcelain pendant? How is it wearing?


I have the 2019 blue sevres porcelain pendant. Dont wear it that often to see any signs of wear but so far its been looking good and I really enjoy wearing it. Slightly disappointed cos i’ll very much like to have a non-porcelain HP for variety!


----------



## Glitterbomb

One nice aspect to porcelain is all the pendants should look the same...no variation or risking getting offered a piece you don't like as much!


----------



## dilipalomino

Glitterbomb said:


> One nice aspect to porcelain is all the pendants should look the same...no variation or risking getting offered a piece you don't like as much!



Actually there was a lot of variation with the porcelain, I looked through so many because I wasn’t sure if I want one more light, or bolder in hue~


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

I am not on this year's list for the HP. Weird?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

diamondsondiamonds said:


> I am not on this year's list for the HP. Weird?


What did your SA say as to the reason why?


----------



## Asset287

lorrayne329 said:


> I have the 2019 blue sevres porcelain pendant. Dont wear it that often to see any signs of wear but so far its been looking good and I really enjoy wearing it. Slightly disappointed cos i’ll very much like to have a non-porcelain HP for variety!


Same here I feel like it’s a cop out when they do a non semi precious stone


----------



## allanrvj

diamondsondiamonds said:


> I am not on this year's list for the HP. Weird?


how did you even know? like "I'm sorry but you won't be able to buy the HP this year"?


----------



## Glitterbomb

dilipalomino said:


> Actually there was a lot of variation with the porcelain, I looked through so many because I wasn’t sure if I want one more light, or bolder in hue~



That's interesting! From what I have seen all of the 2015 light pink holiday pendants looked the same shade.


----------



## dilipalomino

Glitterbomb said:


> That's interesting! From what I have seen all of the 2015 light pink holiday pendants looked the same shade.



Yes I noticed that too! The pink porcelain were all similar so I think of lot of people expected the same for the blue. But there was quite a difference, I wonder if it’s due to trying to mimic the unique nature of stones?


----------



## south-of-france

VCADaisy61418 said:


> My SA said that's one of the reasons the company has been so hush hush this year, they don't want another salami-gate.


Another?  Soo it might be something non-uniform looking like granite? Grey w/rose gold?


----------



## Prada Prince

I wonder why they've never done anything in marble... I'd love a piece in blue marble (like the discontinued Bulgari B.Zero 1s), or Calacatta...


----------



## Han_B

Glitterbomb said:


> That's interesting! From what I have seen all of the 2015 light pink holiday pendants looked the same shade.


They had variations in shade, very sublime though, one was a really light pink and one was a shade darker ( you won’t know the difference unless you compare it together. I got the lighter one that looked pale on my skin when worn and changed it for the slightly saturated one.


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

allanrvj said:


> how did you even know? like "I'm sorry but you won't be able to buy the HP this year"?


That’s what they told my sister!!!  I actually received a phone call 30 minutes after posting this and my SA told me I’m on the list. There will be no deposits taken, but I can come to the boutique 1st of October and see it to decide if I want it or not. I’m so happy I at least have one secured


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

diamondsondiamonds said:


> I am not on this year's list for the HP. Weird?


Ladies just got a call and I was informed I’m on the list for this year! I assumed I wasn’t because people have received their calls beforehand. Apparently my SA said- those who aren’t on the list, won’t be getting any. It’s very exclusive this year


----------



## FA.ae

diamondsondiamonds said:


> Ladies just got a call and I was informed I’m on the list for this year! I assumed I wasn’t because people have received their calls beforehand. Apparently my SA said- those who aren’t on the list, won’t be getting any. It’s very exclusive this year


Are from Dubai/Abudhabi ? Because I’m waiting for their call


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

FA.ae said:


> Are from Dubai/Abudhabi ? Because I’m waiting for their call


Yes, Dubai!


----------



## Julezah

Oooh maybe the Tiffany collab idea was right?


----------



## cloee

There’s a green vase looking object on VCA’s page with the perlee ad. If it’s the same shade, I want!!


----------



## vinotastic

A bottle of Red said:


> I never even buy the holiday pendant but I keep checking the thread too


I have ONE HP from 2018 and I only discovered them the year before, but I still love the suspense every year.


----------



## Julezah

I’d come to terms with not being able to get the HP even if I want it because of this years exclusivity, but if it’s Tiffany blue I’ll be so sad to miss!  Tiffany is where I spend and why I haven’t branched out yet to other jewelry houses that I also love.


----------



## Paige C.

Just leave VCA, my SA told me they got the list yesterday, but still they don’t know the stone yet. It will be released on 9/27 or 9/26.

The problem is, they must sell it by list. If someone pass, the HQ will give them the second list. Nothing can they do. Now they are arguing about it.


----------



## opensesame

Considering how exclusive vca is being this year, I bet it’s made of some kind of stone that’s rarer than usual. Maybe it’s really nephrite or turquoise...


----------



## fashionelite

I understand they want to reward their loyal customers, but this will only make reselling even worst. The resellers are the ones with long purchase history. They’ll buy it just to flip it


----------



## LenaDuree

So do we know if it’s green porcelain for sure?


----------



## lilpikachu

LenaDuree said:


> So do we know if it’s green porcelain for sure?


We should know (hopefully) by early next week… unless someone else’s SA has intel?


----------



## kimber418

I sort of hope it is turquoise.  I cannot get it out of my head.  Not sure why either.


----------



## lisawhit

kimber418 said:


> I sort of hope it is turquoise.  I cannot get it out of my head.  Not sure why either.


I’ve been dreaming of turquoise for years 
PS - love your avatar ❤️


----------



## Han_B

fashionelite said:


> I understand they want to reward their loyal customers, but this will only make reselling even worst. The resellers are the ones with long purchase history. They’ll buy it just to flip it


For an insanely higher price :/


----------



## lisawhit

For the love of the holiday pendants ❤️


----------



## LenaDuree

I miss the years way back when they did the malachite and gold alternating and lapis and gold alternating. Those were my favorite limited pieces I have ever purchased. Also, I loved when they did the earrings to match the onyx HP a while back ... I wish if they were attempting to make it SUPER exclusive it was going to be something in addition, not just the pedant. One can dream. I already asked the SA and he said no earrings this year.


----------



## Julezah

lisawhit said:


> For the love of the holiday pendants ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5616100


Thanks for sharing this!!


----------



## kura

If there is a list for HP, my wallet will be thankful although I will be quite disappointed.


----------



## lisawhit

Julezah said:


> Thanks for sharing this!!


Thank you, I just wanted to spin the narrative back into something positive


----------



## L etoile

Is this a hint? It’s too close to Tiffany blue though. VCA green would be perfect but I would prefer a stone.


----------



## sosauce

L etoile said:


> Is this a hint? It’s too close to Tiffany blue though. VCA green would be perfect but I would prefer a stone.
> 
> View attachment 5616118


Omg, I really would love turquoise or aquaprase. Please… please.

I’m on the list for the Tiffany fendi bag. This would be the perfect accessory to match with it. Especially if it were in white gold. The collaboration I didn’t know I needed.


----------



## Paola1976

My SA just said that the first round is for to loyal customer that have spend 20k or more. This is from one of the boutiques in New York.


----------



## sammix3

Paola1976 said:


> My SA just said that the first round is for to loyal customer that have spend 20k or more. This is from one of the boutiques in New York.


20k or more this year or in total?


----------



## 7777777

I would imagine the purchases made through Neiman Marcus would not count.


----------



## LenaDuree

7777777 said:


> I would imagine the purchases made through Neiman Marcus would not count.


Maybe Neimans get their own allocation? I would think some areas only have Neimans available buy from?


----------



## 7777777

LenaDuree said:


> Maybe Neimans get their own allocation? I would think some areas only have Neimans available buy from?


My Neiman Marcus boutique has been closed.


----------



## LenaDuree

7777777 said:


> My Neiman Marcus boutique has been closed.


Oh, I see. I am sorry.


----------



## Paola1976

sammix3 said:


> 20k or more this year or in total?


20k this year at an specific boutique.


----------



## ayannabanana

Paola1976 said:


> My SA just said that the first round is for to loyal customer that have spend 20k or more. This is from one of the boutiques in New York.


Which New York boutique did you hear this from? Haven’t heard anything similar from my SA.


----------



## cloee

L etoile said:


> Is this a hint? It’s too close to Tiffany blue though. VCA green would be perfect but I would prefer a stone.
> 
> View attachment 5616118


This was the image I was referring to when someone mentioned green porcelain. So sad as I have no chance it seems. I would really love this or aquaphrase.


----------



## oliveblossom

Paola1976 said:


> My SA just said that the first round is for to loyal customer that have spend 20k or more. This is from one of the boutiques in New York.


Same for Japan


----------



## missie1

vcaobsess said:


> Does anyone know what VIP is? 10k a year? 20? 50?


I think VIP status definitely starts higher than this as 85k is total spend required for SO and MTO requests.


----------



## stephbb9

How about when you shop at various locations in the world? I shop in Paris and NYC… I have spent way more than the 20K. I would be pretty upset if it was per country or per boutique!
I am going to the NYC Madison store later this afternoon for a repair. Hopefully I can get more info from my SA there. I will report back to you all!


----------



## waterlily112

stephbb9 said:


> How about when you shop at various locations in the world? I shop in Paris and NYC… I have spent way more than the 20K. I would be pretty upset if it was per country or per boutique!
> I am going to the NYC Madison store later this afternoon for a repair. Hopefully I can get more info from my SA there. I will report back to you all!



That's been the case for me as well. Most of my VCA pieces are purchased in the EU, and a few I received as gifts so I don't have a dedicated profile with a specific boutique/SA. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Dextersmom

Leo the Lion said:


> Did anyone purchase the 2019 Blue Sevres porcelain pendant? How is it wearing?


I have it and love it.  It is beautiful and I don't find it to be especially delicate.  I rotate 3 (MOP, Pave and my one HP) and wear the HP probably one time per week, on average.


----------



## andi

Paola1976 said:


> My SA just said that the first round is for to loyal customer that have spend 20k or more. This is from one of the boutiques in New York.


Im sure you will be able to purchase online.  Scarcity sells.


----------



## kimber418

Leo the Lion said:


> Did anyone purchase the 2019 Blue Sevres porcelain pendant? How is it wearing?


Yes I have the 2019 Blue Sevres Porcelain pendant.  It is still as beautiful as the day I received it.  I do not get it wet (or any of my pendants).   Here it is:


----------



## cloee

With this $20k pre-spend, it becomes very similar to Hermes, and will eventually be significantly marked up by resellers.


----------



## Leo the Lion

bunnyNwife said:


> My 2019 HP holding up well, I did shower with this HP on every now n then n i do wear it  24/7 for a few days to a week in a row b4 switching to other necklace. I wld say it’s one of the easiest to care necklace.
> 
> View attachment 5615826
> 
> I did dropped it b4 on laminated flooring and it’s fine - I bet it’s also due to gold backing vs the regular Alhambra thus far more solid.


Thank you so much for sharing this, it is such a beautiful shade of blue and good to know it is a strong creation. I'm quite sure VCA will not release low quality anything.


----------



## Leo the Lion

lorrayne329 said:


> I have the 2019 blue sevres porcelain pendant. Dont wear it that often to see any signs of wear but so far its been looking good and I really enjoy wearing it. Slightly disappointed cos i’ll very much like to have a non-porcelain HP for variety!


I really like variety too and it is nice to have something other than the regular. It is a limited edition special holiday pendant. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shiva2009

oliveblossom said:


> This year’s VCA HP is green porcelain





stephbb9 said:


> How about when you shop at various locations in the world? I shop in Paris and NYC… I have spent way more than the 20K. I would be pretty upset if it was per country or per boutique!
> I am going to the NYC Madison store later this afternoon for a repair. Hopefully I can get more info from my SA there. I will report back to you all!


Let’s see what they say?


----------



## JewelryLover101

Glitterbomb said:


> That's interesting! From what I have seen all of the 2015 light pink holiday pendants looked the same shade.


There definitely is a lot of variation with porcelain (probably more so the blue porcelain from 2019 than the pink 2015). The blue seemed to range from a royal blue to almost navy. The pink also had some variation, however - mine is a darker shade, but most seem to be a very light pink.


----------



## Leo the Lion

lisawhit said:


> For the love of the holiday pendants ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5616100


So beautiful!


----------



## Leo the Lion

sosauce said:


> Omg, I really would love turquoise or aquaprase. Please… please.
> 
> I’m on the list for the Tiffany fendi bag. This would be the perfect accessory to match with it. Especially if it were in white gold. The collaboration I didn’t know I needed.
> 
> View attachment 5616122
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616123


Such a beautiful shade. I was assuming a forest green but it could be much lighter. The fun of guessing is turning into anxiety LOL.


----------



## Leo the Lion

kimber418 said:


> Yes I have the 2019 Blue Sevres Porcelain pendant.  It is still as beautiful as the day I received it.  I do not get it wet (or any of my pendants).   Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 5616232


Thanks Doll! The yellow gold truly pops with the blue!! Such a pretty shade of blue and I'm so glad you are loving it and it is wearing well!! VCAs creations are always perfection!


----------



## WITHLOVELARA

7777777 said:


> I would imagine the purchases made through Neiman Marcus would not count.


I had spent over 30K just at our local Neiman ( Van Cleef now closed in our store) in the past 16 months and yet they have no history of my purchases.  They could only see the $2000 necklace that I had bought from the NY boutique.  This is so upsetting.


----------



## ShadowComet

Paola1976 said:


> My SA just said that the first round is for to loyal customer that have spend 20k or more. This is from one of the boutiques in New York.



Well if that is the case then I'm qualify for the HP.  However, I will pass if the HP is green or blue. My SA said her boutique will be receiving very small quantity.


----------



## Leo the Lion

A little neck candy while we await the exact color! I really love the holiday pendants, so unique, limited and such a surprise!


----------



## waterlily112

WITHLOVELARA said:


> I had spent over 30K just at our local Neiman ( Van Cleef now closed in our store) in the past 16 months and yet they have no history of my purchases.  They could only see the $2000 necklace that I had bought from the NY boutique.  This is so upsetting.


I’m on the same boat, don’t lose hope though, it may be easier to purchase than we anticipated. It may not even be the color that we like


----------



## Obsessed_girl

So sad im not in the list.
 .


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

missie1 said:


> I think VIP status definitely starts higher than this as 85k is total spend required for SO and MTO requests.


Back then i was able to SO GMOP when I’ve only had a purchase history of 5k. Hmmm.


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

I have a feeling that with how exclusive the HP pendant is this year and how tight they are being in anyone getting it + it being hush hush… that it might be rare stone?


----------



## missie1

diamondsondiamonds said:


> Back then i was able to SO GMOP when I’ve only had a purchase history of 5k. Hmmm.


They changed the rules this year in the spring.   Also GMOP was on the MTO list not a SO.


----------



## AlexaKate

I think it won’t be turquoise? They seem try to position turquoise as a high price end pieces in their regular line (price point for turquoise butterfly)….the green aquaprase pic from upstairs is so dreamy…


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Obsessed_girl said:


> So sad im not in the list.
> .


Did your SA tell you directly that you're not on the list?


----------



## waterlily112

diamondsondiamonds said:


> I have a feeling that with how exclusive the HP pendant is this year and how tight they are being in anyone getting it + it being hush hush… that it might be rare stone?


Depends on how much they're charging for the HP, can't imagine it being that rare at $4,000 range.


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

missie1 said:


> They changed the rules this year in the spring.   Also GMOP was on the MTO list not a SO.


Sorry I don’t know what’s the difference between MTO and SO haha


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

waterlily112 said:


> Depends on how much they're charging for the HP, can't imagine it being that rare at $4,000 range.


Imagine all of this and all we get is a hammered HP 
We need leaks


----------



## A bottle of Red

I’m kind of losing interest tbh


----------



## waterlily112

diamondsondiamonds said:


> Imagine all of this and all we get is a hammered HP
> We need leaks


Lmao, can you imagine? Or the white porcelain from the attic? I'll fall out of my chair   Really hope that it's something you'll like though!


----------



## WITHLOVELARA

waterlily112 said:


> I’m on the same boat, don’t lose hope though, it may be easier to purchase than we anticipated. It may not even be the color that we like


 I love your optimism.


----------



## missie1

I need so much stuff tbh I will probably pass on this piece like I did last year so I can spend that money on something substantial from my wishlist.


----------



## Han_B

The only thing that will justify this level of secrecy is a turquoise or ruby  for me. Or maybe the aquaprase. ✨✨


----------



## hopiko

My SA told me they could share a picture next week.  I was told that the reason it is so under wraps this year is to prevent  (or at least delay) the replicas from being manufactured before it is released.  That said, they can't stop the fakes once the combo is out there.


----------



## Marmotte

My first HP was the Letterwood from the attic with Rose Gold , back in 2013. Mine has got a limited number on the back.
My second HP is the WG Guilloché.




My SA texted me to confirm I’m on the list. I did not purchase anything in 2022 though… and I for sure am not a VIP customer..
Let’s wait and see..


----------



## shopping-addiction

My SA just texted me saying they are now taking full deposits. $4.050K for the HP.


----------



## stephbb9

Here’s what I found out talking to my SA in person today.
No idea what color it is or if’s made out of the rare vintage porcelain toilets found in an attic in Paris . 

They will sell to people who have a minimum spending at VCA because of last year’s fiasco and how many people just bought to resell. Didn’t tell me how much. HQ decides on the list and the SA pleads your case.
Personally I should be ok but since I mostly spent in Europe my SA here will try to fight for me. Or she will tell me to ask my other SA in Paris. They can see your whole worldwide spending profile so it helps. 
They will send a picture to whom was approved probably on the 26th or 27th. You accept or decline and they go down the list.
They want to have sold everything out before the stores open on October 1st. But who knows. They might get second shipments later one. They were told no but my SA doubts it is true.
They also are starting to presell the WG Guilloché line.


----------



## stephbb9

shopping-addiction said:


> My SA just texted me saying they are now taking full deposits. $4.050K for the HP.


But they didn’t tell you what it is???
Strange! I was told that to avoid refunded people they first would have to send a picture to whom is on the list to see if they do like it.


----------



## fashionelite

shopping-addiction said:


> My SA just texted me saying they are now taking full deposits. $4.050K for the HP.


That costs more than the guilloche HP. It was $3850 and solid gold. I’m so curious what it will be and so sad I probably can’t get it.


----------



## Julezah

shopping-addiction said:


> My SA just texted me saying they are now taking full deposits. $4.050K for the HP.


Can’t wait to see what it is!!  Thanks to everyone for updating with the information they do have!


----------



## Hantan83

This is interesting- my SA told me that they are not taking deposits - just said i should come on the 1st!


----------



## kvitka4u

Hantan83 said:


> This is interesting- my SA told me that they are not taking deposits - just said i should come on the 1st!


Same here - checked with two different ones and got the same answer. No deposits, they don’t know what it is yet but will have info next week.


----------



## shopping-addiction

I just sent off 4.3k after tax  without even knowing what it looks like hahaha.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

A bottle of Red said:


> I’m kind of losing interest tbh



Saaame. I'm starting to hope it ends up being something I'm not even interested in so I don't have to think about it anymore.


----------



## Leo the Lion

This thread is 49 pages and no pics yet ugggg. My SA as of yesterday said he didn't know the color yet and no deposit was needed. I mentioned I heard it might be green but he didn't flinch lol.


----------



## ThisVNchick

I am curious to know, besides the HP, what other VCA pieces sell for above retail? From what I can see on FP and on FB VCA pages, barely anything sells for retail, let alone above. I know some gmop pieces sell for slightly above because it’s a MTO piece but as a reseller, you can’t be strictly selling gmop. Yes, I know rock crystal and old TQ pieces sell for way above retail, but resellers aren’t getting those by the dozen either (like how they snap up all the Chanel mini flaps). I ask because someone above said resellers have a long history, extensive buys, etc… therefore will have first access- but if you’re reselling vca and losing money year-round on the other pieces, I highly doubt it’s a lucrative business to do that just to have the option to buy a HP.


----------



## hopiko

Unless prices for porcelain have skyrocketed, $4050 makes me doubt the "green porcelain" (or any porcelain) notion.  Just sayin......


----------



## Paola1976

ThisVNchick said:


> I am curious to know, besides the HP, what other VCA pieces sell for above retail? From what I can see on FP and on FB VCA pages, barely anything sells for retail, let alone above. I know some gmop pieces sell for slightly above because it’s a MTO piece but as a reseller, you can’t be strictly selling gmop. Yes, I know rock crystal and old TQ pieces sell for way above retail, but resellers aren’t getting those by the dozen either (like how they snap up all the Chanel mini flaps). I ask because someone above said resellers have a long history, extensive buys, etc… therefore will have first access- but if you’re reselling vca and losing money year-round on the other pieces, I highly doubt it’s a lucrative business to do that just to have the option to buy a HP.


Agree


----------



## jenayb

waterlily112 said:


> Lmao, can you imagine? Or the white porcelain from the attic? I'll fall out of my chair   Really hope that it's something you'll like though!



It'll prob be made of rare cobwebs.


----------



## waterlily112

ThisVNchick said:


> I am curious to know, besides the HP, what other VCA pieces sell for above retail? From what I can see on FP and on FB VCA pages, barely anything sells for retail, let alone above. I know some gmop pieces sell for slightly above because it’s a MTO piece but as a reseller, you can’t be strictly selling gmop. Yes, I know rock crystal and old TQ pieces sell for way above retail, but resellers aren’t getting those by the dozen either (like how they snap up all the Chanel mini flaps). I ask because someone above said resellers have a long history, extensive buys, etc… therefore will have first access- but if you’re reselling vca and losing money year-round on the other pieces, I highly doubt it’s a lucrative business to do that just to have the option to buy a HP.



I'd like to think the savvy resellers operate more like personal shoppers, they take wish list items from clients who don't have access to the boutique or want rarer pieces that on backordered, typically their clients are from oversee like Asia where VCA is more expensive. In that case, they'll always make a profit off from random VCA pieces that they buy, minimum of 20% above retail seems to be the norm. From what I've seen, only used pieces are being sold on FP, I'd think those are from actual VCA clients who've just happened lose interest in the HP pieces and they just wanted to get some money back so they can put it toward other purchases. I doubt there will be a bunch of HP's showing up on the prelove websites like FP this year since FP has gotten so big and greedy that they can afford to give out lowball offers and not care.


----------



## waterlily112

hopiko said:


> Unless prices for porcelain have skyrocketed, $4050 makes me doubt the "green porcelain" (or any porcelain) notion.  Just sayin......



Or it could be part of the greed...I mean, 'global harmonization' tactic that many luxury brands have been doing in the recent years, blaming it all on inflation and the weak EU currency.


----------



## ThisVNchick

waterlily112 said:


> I'd like to think the smart resellers operate more like personal shoppers, they take wish list items from clients who don't have access to the boutique or want rarer pieces that on backordered, typically their clients are from oversee like Asia. In that case, they'll always make a profit off from random VCA pieces that they buy, minimum of 20% above retail seems to be the norm. From what I've seen, only used pieces are being sold on FP, I'd think those are from actual VCA clients who've just happened lose interest in the HP pieces and they just wanted to get some money back so they can put it toward other purchases. I doubt there will be a bunch of HP's showing up on the prelove websites like FP this year since FP has gotten so big and greedy that they can afford to give out lowball offers and not care.


Thanks for the insight. 

I guess some stores are more strict about how much can be purchased. At the two stores that I shop at, they won’t allow more than two duplicate purchases. My friend who has 3 girls, she always tries to secure sets of 3 for each one of her girls, but even from years back she was not able to. They would sell her 2 and that’s it. She even tried to establish a new profile at a different store, on a different coast, and they opened her profile and saw she had already had purchase 2 and refused to sell her another. She ended up using her husband to create a new account in order secure the 3rd pieces.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

Hm...$4000+ would put me almost halfway towards a hammered gold 10-motif (another item on my wishlist!). This is starting to make me feel a little better that I in all likeliness won't even be offered an HP this year.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> Hm...$4000+ would put me almost halfway towards a hammered gold 10-motif (another item on my wishlist!). This is starting to make me feel a little better that I in all likeliness won't even be offered an HP this year.


I agree. I’m starting to think about other items on my wishlist as others have stated. I’d rather put that money towards a 10 motif on my wishlist. Kinda hoping it’s not something I absolutely must have at this point but we shall see!


----------



## stephbb9

ThisVNchick said:


> I am curious to know, besides the HP, what other VCA pieces sell for above retail? From what I can see on FP and on FB VCA pages, barely anything sells for retail, let alone above. I know some gmop pieces sell for slightly above because it’s a MTO piece but as a reseller, you can’t be strictly selling gmop. Yes, I know rock crystal and old TQ pieces sell for way above retail, but resellers aren’t getting those by the dozen either (like how they snap up all the Chanel mini flaps). I ask because someone above said resellers have a long history, extensive buys, etc… therefore will have first access- but if you’re reselling vca and losing money year-round on the other pieces, I highly doubt it’s a lucrative business to do that just to have the option to buy a HP.


Actually I think the resale prices go higher than retail and rarely much lower. The second hand stores don’t always indicate the correct retail price it sold for.
The demand is high so everything VCA and Cartier sells.
HTF, Vintage and limited editions seem to go much more than retail.


----------



## waterlily112

ThisVNchick said:


> Thanks for the insight.
> 
> I guess some stores are more strict about how much can be purchased. At the two stores that I shop at, they won’t allow more than two duplicate purchases. My friend who has 3 girls, she always tries to secure sets of 3 for each one of her girls, but even from years back she was not able to. They would sell her 2 and that’s it. She even tried to establish a new profile at a different store, on a different coast, and they opened her profile and saw she had already had purchase 2 and refused to sell her another. She ended up using her husband to create a new account in order secure the 3rd pieces.



I wonder if it's also the general rule that European luxury brands use, two of anything  When I shop in the EU I've always been told that I'm limited to purchase two of the same item under my passport ID, whether it's for bags or jewelry or other popular items, like Hermes' Chypre sandals unless for VIP/VVIP's, I guess then the limit doesn't exist for them. Or like you said, people use loopholes like their spouse/parents/siblings to create new accounts.


----------



## waterlily112

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> Hm...$4000+ would put me almost halfway towards a hammered gold 10-motif (another item on my wishlist!). This is starting to make me feel a little better that I in all likeliness won't even be offered an HP this year.



Exactly how I feel! For $500 more I could get a 5 motif bracelet. Unless it's a color that I really like, I don't think it's worth the effort and money to chase after the HP.


----------



## lilpikachu

jenayb said:


> It'll prob be made of rare cobwebs.


Definitely can’t get the pendant wet then


----------



## ox4tahiti

hopiko said:


> Unless prices for porcelain have skyrocketed, $4050 makes me doubt the "green porcelain" (or any porcelain) notion.  Just sayin......


At such high price point, very limited in quantity, client lists are decided by HQ, perhaps the stone is very rare and always on high demand  - like turquoise?


----------



## nycmamaofone

ox4tahiti said:


> At such high price point, very limited in quantity, client lists are decided by HQ, perhaps the stone is very rare and always on high demand  - like turquoise?


It better be. If it’s porcelain I will roll my eyes!


----------



## Yodabest

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> Hm...$4000+ would put me almost halfway towards a hammered gold 10-motif (another item on my wishlist!). This is starting to make me feel a little better that I in all likeliness won't even be offered an HP this year.


I have the 2016 holiday pendant which is gorgeous. Onyx with rose gold. I also have the hammered yellow gold 10 motif. 

They’re both beautiful, but I love my 10 motif more!


----------



## WINDYCITY229

I just got a phone call from my SA and he told me he submitted my name for a raffle to procure one of the HPs.
He said this is because there aren’t many being produced this year due to supply chain issues.
I have purchased several HPs over the years and I never recall this happening.


----------



## A bottle of Red

A raffle?! That’s crazy


----------



## Xoxo_t

I think this year’s HP is so highly anticipated that it may not even matter what it is! I think people will just want it regardless Bc of how limited last year’s pendent was!  Anyone who missed last years will be worried to miss out again


----------



## stephbb9

A bottle of Red said:


> A raffle?! That’s crazy


Just like my daughter trying to get to a certain high school next year! Wondering what is harder to get then: the school or the pendant!


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

WINDYCITY229 said:


> I just got a phone call from my SA and he told me he submitted my name for a raffle to procure one of the HPs.
> He said this is because there aren’t many being produced this year due to supply chain issues.
> I have purchased several HPs over the years and I never recall this happening.



This makes me feel a lot better actually. Like if their 1st tier is reserved for their high rollers, then have some kinda raffle system for us normies...


----------



## arcana

I'm gonna be really bummed if it's indeed turquoise this year but I just have a feeling it won't be even though everyones going crazy..


----------



## EpiFanatic

hopiko said:


> My SA told me they could share a picture next week.  I was told that the reason it is so under wraps this year is to prevent  (or at least delay) the replicas from being manufactured before it is released.  That said, they can't stop the fakes once the combo is out there.


That makes sense.


----------



## jenayb

A raffle? That is new? Like are they going to put out giant jars of jelly beans in various boutiques and the closest guesses get the HP? Or is it a flat out ticket raffle?

I hadn't heard of such a thing; this is Van Cleef. Not my local carnival.


----------



## Lndsey1187

jenayb said:


> A raffle? That is new? Like are they going to put out giant jars of jelly beans in various boutiques and the closest guesses get the HP? Or is it a flat out ticket raffle?
> 
> I hadn't heard of such a thing; this is Van Cleef. Not my local carnival.


That’s correct.  According to my sa last year: the reason I couldn’t get the HP was because there was a raffle and my name wasn’t picked.  Said too many people wanted it and not enough to go around.  I personally think it was because I didn’t spend enough  less than 10k


----------



## tenshix

Due to the mixed feedback we’ve been seeing I have a feeling the SAs weren’t given a detailed template response for HP inquiries and just a general guideline to keep it tight lipped on this year’s HP being “very limited production”. I think they’re employing this because of what happened last year which is now a turn off for many people, and I think that’s what they’re aiming to do to filter out loyal customers.

I personally think anyone with good relationship with their SA who wants the HP should be able to get it at some point even if it’s much later. I feel like they’re just trying to make it appear more exclusive after last year’s fiasco. But I could be wrong, if the material of the stone is indeed very rare maybe they did produce very little of it.

Hope the lucky people who get to see it at the store on the 1st share photos with us!


----------



## waterlily112

Can't believe the SA try to hype up the HP like it's a Hermes a la carte   What's next? Established clients need to submit their natal charts to see if all their stars align with the precious stone for the pendant?


----------



## hopiko

I suspect that the SAs should be saying lottery and not raffle. 
Just my 2¢!


----------



## tenshix

RE: the raffles/lottery… I have a feeling this is some SA’s way of placating clients instead of telling them outright “you’re not my priority because you didn’t spend more with me”. It makes clients believe the allocation was fairly done, but IMO they allocate based on spend and/or your relationship with the SA. So if a nice SA wants to allocate one for clients with lesser spend I still think it’s possible.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

WINDYCITY229 said:


> I just got a phone call from my SA and he told me he submitted my name for a raffle to procure one of the HPs.
> He said this is because there aren’t many being produced this year due to supply chain issues.
> I have purchased several HPs over the years and I never recall this happening.





A bottle of Red said:


> A raffle?! That’s crazy





jenayb said:


> A raffle? That is new? Like are they going to put out giant jars of jelly beans in various boutiques and the closest guesses get the HP? Or is it a flat out ticket raffle?
> 
> I hadn't heard of such a thing; this is Van Cleef. Not my local carnival.





Lndsey1187 said:


> That’s correct.  According to my sa last year: the reason I couldn’t get the HP was because there was a raffle and my name wasn’t picked.  Said too many people wanted it and not enough to go around.  I personally think it was because I didn’t spend enough  less than 10k





hopiko said:


> I suspect that the SAs should be saying lottery and not raffle.
> Just my 2¢!


Sounds like how some NM Chanel boutiques hold lotteries for items.


----------



## Obsessed_girl

I talked to the manger , he said not purple and not green . The color is not interesting.
They chose client by raffle .
very limited quantity, for the first shippment. They are afraid of resellers this is the reason.
I think there will be second shipment later on .


----------



## Suzie

Han_B said:


> The only thing that will justify this level of secrecy is a turquoise or ruby  for me. Or maybe the aquaprase. ✨✨


OMG, I would kill for ruby.


----------



## Obsessed_girl

tenshix said:


> RE: the raffles/lottery… I have a feeling this is some SA’s way of placating clients instead of telling them outright “you’re not my priority because you didn’t spend more with me”. It makes clients believe the allocation was fairly done, but IMO they allocate based on spend and/or your relationship with the SA. So if a nice SA wants to allocate one for clients with lesser spend I still think it’s possible.


Yes with lesser spending + raffle.


----------



## Obsessed_girl

The problem that they faces is last year  lines outside the boutique. + people reselling the pendent.

It is not about the stone if it is rare or not 

I feel it is hammered gold for sure


----------



## A bottle of Red

stephbb9 said:


> Just like my daughter trying to get to a certain high school next year! Wondering what is harder to get then: the school or the pendant!


Omg I never heard of that; good luck to your daughter


----------



## Suzie

So at the higher price point what stone could it be? Also, last year several members called up or bought on-line with no previous spending didn’t they?


----------



## Julezah

Obsessed_girl said:


> The problem that they faces is last year  lines outside the boutique. + people reselling the pendent.
> 
> It is not about the stone if it is rare or not
> 
> I feel it is hammered gold for sure


That would be very pretty and low maintenance with a diamond center!


----------



## stephbb9

A bottle of Red said:


> Omg I never heard of that; good luck to your daughter


Thank you!


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

Hantan83 said:


> This is interesting- my SA told me that they are not taking deposits - just said i should come on the 1st!


My SA said the same! no deposits. Just come and get it on the 1st.


----------



## jenaps

Obsessed_girl said:


> The color is not interesting.


What! We have 52 pages already trying to figure this very question out.  I wonder if that means it’s a current in production stone.  

Also does anyone know if the $4050 price is in USD?  That’s much higher than last year.  Maybe it is all gold.

If it’s all gold or a current in production stone my wallet is safe!


----------



## mikimoto007

jenaps said:


> What! We have 52 pages already trying to figure this very question out.  I wonder if that means it’s a current in production stone.
> 
> Also does anyone know if the $4050 price is in USD?  That’s much higher than last year.  Maybe it is all gold.
> 
> If it’s all gold or a current in production stone my wallet is safe!



I thought that too!! Not interesting for a more expensive price?!?!

I'm intrigued.


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

mikimoto007 said:


> I thought that too!! Not interesting for a more expensive price?!?!
> 
> I'm intrigued.


But usually the hammered collection is less expansive than the others, no?


----------



## mesh123

hopiko said:


> I suspect that the SAs should be saying lottery and not raffle.
> Just my 2¢!


I was told SA will submit clients request to corporate and corporate will choose based on investigation! Corporate was aware that people bought last year holiday pendant and sold it for triple the price and some got caught!


----------



## waterlily112

I think the $4,050 price tag is just along with the price increase that just happened a few months ago, doesn't mean they'll be using some earth shattering stone for the pendant.


----------



## ThisVNchick

waterlily112 said:


> I think the $4,050 price tag is just along with the price increase that just happened a few months ago, doesn't mean they'll be using some earth shattering stone for the pendant.


I don’t think there was an increase this year for Alhambra, just the 5% for high jewelries and watches (unless I am misremembering). HP usually increase with the Alhambra line. 

At $4050 that puts it higher than WG guilloche and guilloche currently stands at the highest priced Alhambra material. In all seriousness, I need this to be an incredible natural stone at this price point, because I know that 0.05 diamond is not worth an 1 motif being on par with a 5 motif bracelet.


----------



## waterlily112

ThisVNchick said:


> I don’t think there was an increase this year for Alhambra, just the 5% for high jewelries and watches (unless I am misremembering). HP usually increase with the Alhambra line.
> 
> At $4050 that puts it higher than WG guilloche and guilloche currently stands at the highest priced Alhambra material. In all seriousness, I need this to be an incredible natural stone at this price point, because I know that 0.05 diamond is not worth an 1 motif being on par with a 5 motif bracelet.


Ahh okay, I recalled seeing a bunch of people and resellers screaming about price increase around May this year. Good to know it doesn't apply to the Alhambra line  

Agreed about using high quality natural stone for the pendant to warrant the price, I'd be annoyed spending that much on porcelain.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

ThisVNchick said:


> I don’t think there was an increase this year for Alhambra, just the 5% for high jewelries and watches (unless I am misremembering). HP usually increase with the Alhambra line.
> 
> At $4050 that puts it higher than WG guilloche and guilloche currently stands at the highest priced Alhambra material. In all seriousness, I need this to be an incredible natural stone at this price point, because I know that 0.05 diamond is not worth an 1 motif being on par with a 5 motif bracelet.


+1


----------



## 911snowball

Throwing in a possibility if the stone is described as uninteresting- onyx/wg? I would actually buy that as it would mix well with my other pieces


----------



## shopping-addiction

jenaps said:


> What! We have 52 pages already trying to figure this very question out.  I wonder if that means it’s a current in production stone.
> 
> Also does anyone know if the $4050 price is in USD?  That’s much higher than last year.  Maybe it is all gold.
> 
> If it’s all gold or a current in production stone my wallet is safe!


It’s in USD!


----------



## Shore5

I’m going to be very disappointed if it is hammered.
I think my SA ghosted me. 
I texted him last week and left a message at boutique and have not heard back. They open in 10 minutes but I’m not optimistic .
Might have to find something else if they don’t have an HP for me……


----------



## fluffywings21

At this price point I think it may be in WG as WG has the higher mark up in comparison to RG/YG pieces.....?


----------



## waterlily112

fluffywings21 said:


> At this price point I think it may be in WG as WG has the higher mark up in comparison to RG/YG pieces.....?


My WG guilloche only costed $100 more than the rhodonite though ($3850 vs $3750 before tax)...so this year's HP is going to cost $200 more than the all WG pendant, now I'm really curious 

Maybe like someone suggested, it'll be made in the same green color as the VCA box with WG that resemble the silver logo?


----------



## Leo the Lion

waterlily112 said:


> My WG guilloche only costed $100 more than the rhodonite though ($3850 vs $3750 before tax)...so this year's HP is going to cost $200 more than the all WG pendant, now I'm really curious
> 
> Maybe like someone suggested, it'll be made in the same green color as the VCA box with WG that resemble the silver logo?


I was thinking that green too like the box and travel pouches, their signature color. Everything has gone up so much in luxury, food, gas, shortages and all so I assumed the price of the HP would increase no matter what stone it is. I'm really surprised we don't know the color yet.


----------



## Shore5

Obsessed girl _ said manager said not purple and not green.
WG and onyx would work!


----------



## xsimplicity

Shore5 said:


> Obsessed girl _ said manager said not purple and not green.
> WG and onyx would work!


Omg I would love onyx. So sad I missed out on the RGHW release but I only started to buy VCA the year after *cries*. Looks like they did onyx with GHW in 2005 but only in Japan as per a picture from Google lol. I’ll take anything onyx at this point.


----------



## xo.babydoll

Shore5 said:


> Obsessed girl _ said manager said not purple and not green.
> WG and onyx would work!


I had the same thought… my guess would be white gold and onyx!


----------



## mikimoto007

diamondsondiamonds said:


> But usually the hammered collection is less expansive than the others, no?


I honestly don't know.

If it is hammered though...the people who qualify under the minimum spend...will they be interested? It's likely they will already have a hammered pendant if they want one....but maybe its about building a collection of holiday pendants rather than pieces to be worn.


I'd be pretty deflated by WG and onyx too after all these lovely options we've considered, but I can see how it would be lovely.


----------



## ThisVNchick

I can’t imagine it being onyx since that wouldn’t warrant the higher price, even in WG. 

In order for them to charge almost 10% more than last year’s HP has me thinking it has to be a new, never been done material and possibly in WG.


----------



## jenaps

Or maybe they’re using a ruby or emerald instead of the diamond!

The regular mini frivole pendant is $1810 vs the ruby one which $2090 and the emerald one is $2270.


----------



## ThisVNchick

jenaps said:


> Or maybe they’re using a ruby or emerald instead of the diamond!
> 
> The regular mini frivole pendant is $1810 vs the ruby one which $2090 and the emerald one is $2270.


This is definitely a possibility…so WG hammered with ruby or emerald centered?

The use of a colored gemstone is throwing me off for some reason… I can’t imagine it looking good, even on an all gold or neutral colored stone.


----------



## jenaps

ThisVNchick said:


> This is definitely a possibly…so WG hammered with ruby or emerald centered?
> 
> The use of a colored gemstone is throwing me off for some reason… I can’t imagine it looking good, even on an all gold or neutral colored stone.


I think they would pair ruby with rose gold and emerald with yellow gold like the other lines but who knows!!!

Why can’t we get a leak already!!


----------



## Junkenpo

Hammered rg and ruby? Hammered white gold and emerald?  That would be fun!


----------



## Leo the Lion

ThisVNchick said:


> I can’t imagine it being onyx since that wouldn’t warrant the higher price, even in WG.
> 
> In order for them to charge almost 10% more than last year’s HP has me thinking it has to be a new, never been done material and possibly in WG.


I agree! Most VCA lovers already have something in onyx so I am guessing it is not onyx and something more special being a limited edition piece.


----------



## YEANETT

stephbb9 said:


> Just like my daughter trying to get to a certain high school next year! Wondering what is harder to get then: the school or the pendant!


I completely understand what you mean, I went through the same thing with my daughter


----------



## YEANETT

xsimplicity said:


> Omg I would love onyx. So sad I missed out on the RGHW release but I only started to buy VCA the year after *cries*. Looks like they did onyx with GHW in 2005 but only in Japan as per a picture from Google lol. I’ll take anything onyx at this point.


Same here. Onyx with YG, I would love


----------



## Fine Frenzy

Onyx YG?


----------



## innerpeace85

Please let it be a new stone! Onyx or hammered sounds so boring


----------



## kimber418

Shore5 said:


> Obsessed girl _ said manager said not purple and not green.
> WG and onyx would work!


The Holiday Pendant was  onyx in 2016.  I hope it's not used again.


----------



## kimber418

I hope it is not onyx.  I was hoping for something different like Tiffany Blue.   I already have the Holiday pendant in Rose Gold Onyx.


----------



## Leo the Lion

kimber418 said:


> The Holiday Pendant was  onyx in 2016.  I hope it's not used again.


I haven't seen any duplicate stones/colors used so far on the holiday pendants. I mean I LOVE onyx, probably my favorite stone but I'm hoping for a little something more unique and special. I already have the classic onyx alhambra pendant.


----------



## Leo the Lion

kimber418 said:


> I hope it is not onyx.  I was hoping for something different like Tiffany Blue.   I already have the Holiday pendant in Rose Gold Onyx.
> 
> View attachment 5616903


Stunning sweetie! I love your collection and thank you for sharing!


----------



## CHL

Given their explanations that it will be offered to VIPs first and go to the next person in a list sequentially, (if it is really true) I don’t think it would be onyx. Most of VIPs who are also collecting HP should have onyx from 2016. Even if it will be WG rather than RG, a lot of them will pass it. I don’t think VCA would like to do this if they already can imagine a high pass rate. Just my two cents.


----------



## louise_elouise

Colour not interesting = metal?
Maybe a rose gold piece

Would still kill for pink MOP


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaps said:


> Or maybe they’re using a ruby or emerald instead of the diamond!
> 
> The regular mini frivole pendant is $1810 vs the ruby one which $2090 and the emerald one is $2270.


This is the most exciting post here in days!   

I don't wear short pendants.  
However, if they do WG guilloche with ruby or emerald in the center, this means they can make the motif.  
I am going to request a SO for a set (20 motif, earrings, two bracelets).  

The stones are so tiny they are not worth anything, and it certainly cannot be considered a "ruby" parure, but that little pop of color in the center would be really nice on a 20 motif guilloche.


----------



## L etoile

Maybe it’ll be RG guilloche with a ruby.


----------



## LenaDuree

L etoile said:


> Maybe it’ll be RG guilloche with a ruby.


----------



## LenaDuree

So, I’ve only purchased one or two HP pendants. I get offered and decline every year. I just left VCA and my SA said she doesn’t know what it is yet but that I am going to definitely want it this year. I’m so confused ha ha ha.


----------



## 7777777

Please let us know already! Need to focus on work


----------



## Leo the Lion

LenaDuree said:


> So, I’ve only purchased one or two HP pendants. I get offered and decline every year. I just left VCA and my SA said she doesn’t know what it is yet but that I am going to definitely want it this year. I’m so confused ha ha ha.


Sounds like she knows what it is and knows your style lol. What do you like? Colors and yg, pg or wg. Ha ha. We'll figure this out yet.


----------



## rhyvin

Junkenpo said:


> Hammered rg and ruby? Hammered white gold and emerald?  That would be fun!


Ooooooh. Gryffindor vs Slytherin


----------



## waterlily112

LenaDuree said:


> So, I’ve only purchased one or two HP pendants. I get offered and decline every year. I just left VCA and my SA said she doesn’t know what it is yet but that I am going to definitely want it this year. I’m so confused ha ha ha.



I guess we'll just have to let the SA pretend like they know nothing about the HP, like the Hermes SA tell us that they haven't seen a B/K/C at the boutique in months


----------



## LenaDuree

Leo the Lion said:


> Sounds like she knows what it is and knows your style lol. What do you like? Colors and yg, pg or wg. Ha ha. We'll figure this out yet.


I LOVE turquoise, lapis and magic pieces! I love magic pieces. Malachite too. Yellow gold, guilloche, diamond pave, just bought the ruby frivole mini and the sapphire perlee ring. I love the blue agate, carnelian, tiger eye, chalcedony. I rarely choose onyx, MOP, GMOP and I’ve never ever bought any porcelain - I always pass of those.

It feels like they know but have been instructed to be very quiet. They said they can’t believe it hasn’t leaked yet.


----------



## louise_elouise

LenaDuree said:


> I LOVE turquoise, lapis and magic pieces! I love magic pieces. Malachite too. Yellow gold, guilloche, diamond pave, just bought the ruby frivole mini and the sapphire perlee ring. I love the blue agate, carnelian, tiger eye, chalcedony. I rarely choose onyx, MOP, GMOP and I’ve never ever bought any porcelain - I always pass of those.
> 
> It feels like they know but have been instructed to be very quiet. They said they can’t believe it hasn’t leaked yet.


I know it’s unlikely but if it’s lapis…done and done!! And I think the price point would even be justified


----------



## LenaDuree

louise_elouise said:


> I know it’s unlikely but if it’s lapis…done and done!! And I think the price point would even be justified


maybe it wont be a typical piece. Maybe it will be a large Alhambra piece. I have a large Alhambra MOP in YG from WAYYYYYY back when (like 12-13 years ago or more) and I think it was limited.


----------



## arcana

Does anyone know when we're supposed to find out "officially"? The suspense is killing me


----------



## lucky7355

arcana said:


> Does anyone know when we're supposed to find out "officially"? The suspense is killing me


Most have said Monday 9/26.


----------



## YEANETT

arcana said:


> Does anyone know when we're supposed to find out "officially"? The suspense is killing me


I hope the hurricane doesn’t get here faster than the information on the HP. I need to prepare for both. My SA said yesterday, we should know very soon


----------



## jenaps

So we should find out at some point tomorrow right!!!???! Since it’ll be Monday somewhere!!!!


----------



## jenaps

BigAkoya said:


> This is the most exciting post here in days!
> 
> I don't wear short pendants.
> However, if they do WG guilloche with ruby or emerald in the center, this means they can make the motif.
> I am going to request a SO for a set (20 motif, earrings, two bracelets).
> 
> The stones are so tiny they are not worth anything, and it certainly cannot be considered a "ruby" parure, but that little pop of color in the center would be really nice on a 20 motif guilloche.


Sounds beautiful!


----------



## aquaprincess

LenaDuree said:


> maybe it wont be a typical piece. Maybe it will be a large Alhambra piece. I have a large Alhambra MOP in YG from WAYYYYYY back when (like 12-13 years ago or more) and I think it was limited.


Sounds beautiful  could you please share a picture with us, I haven’t gotten a HP yet but I’m so interested in the previous years models especially the 2008 YG MOP star shaped one absolutely beautiful would kill for it


----------



## kimber418

LenaDuree said:


> So, I’ve only purchased one or two HP pendants. I get offered and decline every year. I just left VCA and my SA said she doesn’t know what it is yet but that I am going to definitely want it this year. I’m so confused ha ha ha.


If she does not know what it is-----How in the heck does she know you are going to definitely want it this year?  Does not make sense!


----------



## baghagg

kimber418 said:


> If she does not know what it is-----How in the heck does she know you are going to definitely want it this year?  Does not make sense!


My first thought as well lol


----------



## Asuki

It’s been revealed in this thread already. Patiently waiting for official pic.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Asuki said:


> It’s been revealed in this thread already. Patiently waiting for official pic.


Wait, do you know?!


----------



## may3545

Refresh. Refresh.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Asuki said:


> It’s been revealed in this thread already. Patiently waiting for official pic.


purple or green?


----------



## Junkenpo

Asuki said:


> It’s been revealed in this thread already. Patiently waiting for official pic.


OooOOooo!  Really? That someone said as a confident statement or is one of the guesses correct?  

I'm still holding out for jade or charoite.  Jade comes in so many colors, it could be possible, right?  

For a visual, here's a few colors of jadeite, nephrite, and the front/back of charoite pendant of mine.


----------



## LenaDuree

kimber418 said:


> If she does not know what it is-----How in the heck does she know you are going to definitely want it this year?  Does not make sense!


I know, it’s so weird. Such a weird statement.


----------



## LenaDuree

Asuki said:


> It’s been revealed in this thread already. Patiently waiting for official pic.


The green porcelain? I asked if it’s that she made a disgusted face like hell no. So that would go either way. It could be make a face to throw them off or it could be no way. She knows I wouldn’t buy green porcelain though!


----------



## waterlily112

Asuki said:


> It’s been revealed in this thread already. Patiently waiting for official pic.


@oliveblossom mentioned that his/her SA said it'll be green porcelain, but @Obsessed_girl spoke to the store manager and she was told it's neither purple or green. So we're back to square one.


----------



## ThisVNchick

waterlily112 said:


> @oliveblossom mentioned that his/her SA said it'll be green porcelain, but @Obsessed_girl spoke to the store manager and she was told it's neither purple or green. So we're back to square one.


Gosh I hope it’s not green porcelain…because that is some mighty expensive porcelain. 

Still holding onto hope for the green aquaphase in YG or RG.


----------



## Leo the Lion

I'm thinking their might be a few VCA sales associates that are following this thread? I'm sure boutiques know by now, the 1st is next Saturday. I'm assuming they have their client lists and need to know how many pendants arrived by now. I hope I make it until Monday if that is when we will all find out lol. Have a feeling someone will leak it this weekend though, or is that wishful thinking? Ha ha.


----------



## Leo the Lion

ThisVNchick said:


> Gosh I hope it’s not green porcelain…because that is some mighty expensive porcelain.
> 
> Still holding onto hope for the green aquaphase in YG or RG.


Aquaphase is gorgeous!!


----------



## JewelryLover101

Leo the Lion said:


> I haven't seen any duplicate stones/colors used so far on the holiday pendants. I mean I LOVE onyx, probably my favorite stone but I'm hoping for a little something more unique and special. I already have the classic onyx alhambra pendant.


They did white MOP three times - in every metal color - so they have been known to repeat.


----------



## Leo the Lion

JewelryLover101 said:


> They did white MOP three times - in every metal color - so they have been known to repeat.


Oh wow, thank you, I had no idea, I have the gold MOP.  I'm hoping for another pink one or lavender with rose gold.


----------



## A bottle of Red

I said I was losing interest, but here I am


----------



## Leo the Lion

A bottle of Red said:


> I said I was losing interest, but here I am


I know. I totally get it. 56 pages and nothing confirmed. My SA said it will "not be advertised" this time. I'm assuming that means no pics on the website? I remember a few years ago it was in a fashion-style magazine (I think it was my mom's US magazine) for like luxury x-mas gifts also showing a LV speedy so I am assuming not there anymore either.


----------



## tenshix

Ladies if someone knows for sure please just spill it and spare us the torture 

Your SAs shouldn’t know who you are, it’s all anonymous here


----------



## Leo the Lion

tenshix said:


> Ladies if someone knows for sure please just spill it and spare us the torture


At least confirm the shade!!


----------



## LenaDuree

aquaprincess said:


> Sounds beautiful  could you please share a picture with us, I haven’t gotten a HP yet but I’m so interested in the previous years models especially the 2008 YG MOP star shaped one absolutely beautiful would kill for it


I am not sure it was a limited or HP, but when I am home I will definitely post a pic! I have never seen it since then


----------



## fashionelite

waterlily112 said:


> @oliveblossom mentioned that his/her SA said it'll be green porcelain, but @Obsessed_girl spoke to the store manager and she was told it's neither purple or green. So we're back to square one.


People also mentioned hammered gold or onyx with wg. I think it’s definitely one of these.


----------



## kimber418

aquaprincess said:


> Sounds beautiful  could you please share a picture with us, I haven’t gotten a HP yet but I’m so interested in the previous years models especially the 2008 YG MOP star shaped one absolutely beautiful would kill for it


I do not have the star shaped Holiday Pendant but here is a photo of mine from past years.......


----------



## Julezah

fashionelite said:


> People also mentioned hammered gold or onyx with wg. I think it’s definitely one of these.


As well as guillioche with different colored stones.  Very curious to see the reveal!


----------



## LenaDuree

I feel like this should leak sometime tomorrow if people will be offered the 26th possibly? because late tomorrow it will be the 26th in a lot of places ... 

or wishful thinking. they've hyped this so much, I just need to know.


----------



## oceanblueapril

I still think it is jade like green /lime green…. Manifesting

(green sevres porcelain)


----------



## Junkenpo

rhyvin said:


> Ooooooh. Gryffindor vs Slytherin


I never thought of that!  No wonder I like my yg/onyx so much.  I'm definitely Hufflepuff.


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

Anytime nooooooow


----------



## aquaprincess

kimber418 said:


> I do not have the star shaped Holiday Pendant but here is a photo of mine from past years.......
> 
> View attachment 5617110


In love with your collection


----------



## lucky7355

Someone said their SA confirmed green porcelain for this years HP. No photos yet.


----------



## Obsessed_girl

It won’t   be advertised .
It won’t be available for everyone.
Very very limited piece for the first shipment.
Those with $$$ profile are not on the list  but other with very less spending are on the list, raffle game!


----------



## Han_B

lucky7355 said:


> Someone said their SA confirmed green porcelain for this years HP. No photos yet.


It must have to be a Tiffany blue green, and so much hush for a porcelain!! A bit disappointing if it’s porcelain


----------



## Simbacat

I would kind of like to have an star-shaped HP like the one they made some years ago. It would look special even if it’s just metal. 

Leak pretty please…


----------



## louise_elouise

Han_B said:


> It must have to be a Tiffany blue green, and so much hush for a porcelain!! A bit disappointing if it’s porcelain


This would be a stunning colour!


----------



## Lydia00000

Just received a text from VCA sales assistant offering the new holiday pendant for 2022 (although she doesn’t have any info on it yet, which sounds a bit weird) - booked an appointment for 1 Oct first thing in the morning! 
Will definitely share the photo here

Got the offer last year as well but someone here on purseforum said it looks like “spam” and I just couldn’t erase that from my mind and ended up skipping it for last year haha


----------



## Myako

just got a text from my SA.
We have a raffle system on LINE app from oct.10 in Japan.
would be revealed the details tomorrow(26th). it'll be hard to get the HP...


----------



## Han_B

Myako said:


> just got a text from my SA.
> We have a raffle system on LINE app from oct.10 in Japan.
> would be revealed the details tomorrow(26th). it'll be hard to get the HP...


This makes me think it’s going to be another pink, considering how popular Sakura pink is out there! Starbucks pink goodies! Could that be? The wait feels too long


----------



## Han_B

Myako said:


> just got a text from my SA.
> We have a raffle system on LINE app from oct.10 in Japan.
> would be revealed the details tomorrow(26th). it'll be hard to get the HP...


It’s going to be too hard to get then


----------



## mikimoto007

It seems crazy that SAs contact people and people have to put names on the list when nobody seems to have a clue what it is.....is there any point in having a list of clients when you don't know if they're going to buy?


----------



## Julezah

It will be interesting to see, if this is meant to discourage resellers, whether it is successful in the end.  It seems like it could create as much or more anticipation as last year with more limited release, which would drive up the resale market.  

As controlled as this release is, it’s also making me wonder about their claims of scarcity and lack of inventory and whether any of those circumstances are also intentional.

Still excited to see what it is, though.


----------



## debsbaby2

e_ssstelle said:


> Just received a text from VCA sales assistant offering the new holiday pendant for 2022 (although she doesn’t have any info on it yet, which sounds a bit weird) - booked an appointment for 1 Oct first thing in the morning!
> Will definitely share the photo here
> 
> Got the offer last year as well but someone here on purseforum said it looks like “spam” and I just couldn’t erase that from my mind and ended up skipping it for last year haha


What county are you in please? X


----------



## ox4tahiti

Got a sms from my SA and I made an appointment for 1st Oct. Hopefully we will know the colour/design tmr


----------



## blinggirl74

Well it’s gotta be the 26th somewhere, does anyone have info?  I don’t have any nails left to bite, lol!


----------



## Lucynancy

Very likely it‘s green!! What stone - porcelain or something else and shade/tone or WG/YG- is not known yet..So exciting


----------



## Lucynancy

Waiting with bated breathe‍♀️


----------



## BigAkoya

All I can say is don't let this created "rarity" hype and Fear of Missing Out cause you to buy something that you don't really love love love.  This HP hype happens every year.  Then, after the holidays, you see a lot of "worn only a few times" pendants on the resale market.  Some sellers even say "I don't really wear pendants."

Rare and limited means nothing if don't love it or it's not your style.
If I was just building a VCA Alhambra collection and I wore pendants, for me.. I would rather have classic stones and match those pieces.  Instead of a $4K pendant, I would get a classic pendant and matching earrings (so gorgeous!).  Or, I would get a bracelet.

The little diamond means nothing, and if the point is to say "I snagged a HP!"... in a few months, no one will even talk about this HP or care you got one (thinking about it now... I also rarely see HPs worn on Action shots... but I see a lot of fabulous classic pieces mixed and matched).

Just some food for thought.  This stuff is expensive to buy on impulse.
Of course, there are a lot of people who collect and love the HP.  I just wanted to share my thoughts to say don't panic and obsess over this one piece because of all the hype.


----------



## debsbaby2

BigAkoya said:


> All I can say is don't let this created "rarity" hype and Fear of Missing Out cause you to buy something that you don't really love love love.  This HP hype happens every year.  Then, after the holidays, you see a lot of "worn only a few times" pendants on the resale market.  Some sellers even say "I don't really wear pendants."
> 
> Rare and limited means nothing if don't love it or it's not your style.
> If I was just building a VCA Alhambra collection and I wore pendants, for me.. I would rather have classic stones and match those pieces.  Instead of a $4K pendant, I would get a classic pendant and matching earrings.  Or, I would get a bracelet.
> 
> The little diamond means nothing, and if the point is to say "I snagged a HP!"... in a few months, no one will even talk about this HP (thinking about it now... I also rarely see HPs worn on Action shots... but I see a lot of fabulous classic pieces mixed and matched).
> 
> Just some food for thought.  This stuff is expensive to buy on impulse.
> Of course, there are a lot of people who collect and love the HP.  I just wanted to share my thoughts to say don't panic and obsess over this one piece because of all the hype.


Well said  I have a few pieces on my wishlist including some more Cartier and to be honest I'm fed up of all the hype now. Whoever is lucky enough to get one and love it, enjoy it my lovelies xx


----------



## Julezah

BigAkoya said:


> All I can say is don't let this created "rarity" hype and Fear of Missing Out cause you to buy something that you don't really love love love.  This HP hype happens every year.  Then, after the holidays, you see a lot of "worn only a few times" pendants on the resale market.  Some sellers even say "I don't really wear pendants."
> 
> Rare and limited means nothing if don't love it or it's not your style.
> If I was just building a VCA Alhambra collection and I wore pendants, for me.. I would rather have classic stones and match those pieces.  Instead of a $4K pendant, I would get a classic pendant and matching earrings (so gorgeous!).  Or, I would get a bracelet.
> 
> The little diamond means nothing, and if the point is to say "I snagged a HP!"... in a few months, no one will even talk about this HP (thinking about it now... I also rarely see HPs worn on Action shots... but I see a lot of fabulous classic pieces mixed and matched).
> 
> Just some food for thought.  This stuff is expensive to buy on impulse.
> Of course, there are a lot of people who collect and love the HP.  I just wanted to share my thoughts to say don't panic and obsess over this one piece because of all the hype.


Love this advice!  I’ve also learned this lesson and have beautiful things in my jewelry box that I admire but rarely wear.  Now I have a wishlist that I measure each purchase against.  

Really love this forum for everyone’s perspective and sharing their pieces and love of jewelry. ❤️


----------



## LenaDuree

BigAkoya said:


> All I can say is don't let this created "rarity" hype and Fear of Missing Out cause you to buy something that you don't really love love love.  This HP hype happens every year.  Then, after the holidays, you see a lot of "worn only a few times" pendants on the resale market.  Some sellers even say "I don't really wear pendants."
> 
> Rare and limited means nothing if don't love it or it's not your style.
> If I was just building a VCA Alhambra collection and I wore pendants, for me.. I would rather have classic stones and match those pieces.  Instead of a $4K pendant, I would get a classic pendant and matching earrings (so gorgeous!).  Or, I would get a bracelet.
> 
> The little diamond means nothing, and if the point is to say "I snagged a HP!"... in a few months, no one will even talk about this HP (thinking about it now... I also rarely see HPs worn on Action shots... but I see a lot of fabulous classic pieces mixed and matched).
> 
> Just some food for thought.  This stuff is expensive to buy on impulse.
> Of course, there are a lot of people who collect and love the HP.  I just wanted to share my thoughts to say don't panic and obsess over this one piece because of all the hype.


Amen. I don’t think I’ll even consider if green. Especially if it’s porcelain. Last year they did this with the pink and said how rare it was etc and I passed. I just want to know what it is bc it’s such a secret. My SA keeps saying “it’s not that expensive” and I’m like dude it’s 4k! In any world that’s expensive! Drives me nuts when they say that stuff - my saks lady does the same … “it’s only 5k not expensive” …

I get it. A lot of VCA is more than 4k. But there is some that’s not too. And there are other brands you can buy nice things at that price.

Plus money is money! It’s a waste to buy what you don’t love if you won’t wear it bc it could go towards another item that is “not expensive” ha ha ha!!!!!


----------



## lisawhit

BigAkoya said:


> All I can say is don't let this created "rarity" hype and Fear of Missing Out cause you to buy something that you don't really love love love.  This HP hype happens every year.  Then, after the holidays, you see a lot of "worn only a few times" pendants on the resale market.  Some sellers even say "I don't really wear pendants."
> 
> Rare and limited means nothing if don't love it or it's not your style.
> If I was just building a VCA Alhambra collection and I wore pendants, for me.. I would rather have classic stones and match those pieces.  Instead of a $4K pendant, I would get a classic pendant and matching earrings (so gorgeous!).  Or, I would get a bracelet.
> 
> The little diamond means nothing, and if the point is to say "I snagged a HP!"... in a few months, no one will even talk about this HP or care you got one (thinking about it now... I also rarely see HPs worn on Action shots... but I see a lot of fabulous classic pieces mixed and matched).
> 
> Just some food for thought.  This stuff is expensive to buy on impulse.
> Of course, there are a lot of people who collect and love the HP.  I just wanted to share my thoughts to say don't panic and obsess over this one piece because of all the hype.


I’ve carefully considered every hp I have purchased and declined the ones I didn’t care for.   Some of us here really enjoy them.  I use the holiday pendants layered adding in the pop of color…probably my most worn is the onyx and blue celestial ones and of course the pinks….so, I’m looking forward  to see if this years will be for me as well…..


----------



## Yodabest

lisawhit said:


> I’ve carefully considered every hp I have purchased and declined the ones I didn’t care for.   Some of us here really enjoy them.  I use the holiday pendants layered adding in the pop of color…probably my most worn is the onyx and blue celestial ones and of course the pinks….so, I’m looking forward  to see if this years will be for me as well…..


I feel this as well. I have and love the onyx holiday pendant from 2016. It was my first VCA piece. I bought it because I loved it and because it was different having the diamond in the center. I don’t believe in buying things just because they are LE. Technically most things are limited edition even if not advertised that way. Even shirts from Gap are only sold for a limited time.


----------



## waterlily112

Yodabest said:


> I feel this as well. I have and love the onyx holiday pendant from 2016. It was my first VCA piece. I bought it because I loved it and because it was different having the diamond in the center. I don’t believe in buying things just because they are LE. Technically most things are limited edition even if not advertised that way. Even shirts from Gap are only sold for a limited time.


I do love my LE Gap hoodies from the early 2000's and still wear them


----------



## ShoooSh

Lucynancy said:


> Very likely it‘s green!! What stone - porcelain or something else and shade/tone or WG/YG- is not known yet..So exciting


Green!?


----------



## etoupebirkin

BigAkoya said:


> All I can say is don't let this created "rarity" hype and Fear of Missing Out cause you to buy something that you don't really love love love.  This HP hype happens every year.  Then, after the holidays, you see a lot of "worn only a few times" pendants on the resale market.  Some sellers even say "I don't really wear pendants."
> 
> Rare and limited means nothing if don't love it or it's not your style.
> If I was just building a VCA Alhambra collection and I wore pendants, for me.. I would rather have classic stones and match those pieces.  Instead of a $4K pendant, I would get a classic pendant and matching earrings (so gorgeous!).  Or, I would get a bracelet.
> 
> The little diamond means nothing, and if the point is to say "I snagged a HP!"... in a few months, no one will even talk about this HP or care you got one (thinking about it now... I also rarely see HPs worn on Action shots... but I see a lot of fabulous classic pieces mixed and matched).
> 
> Just some food for thought.  This stuff is expensive to buy on impulse.
> Of course, there are a lot of people who collect and love the HP.  I just wanted to share my thoughts to say don't panic and obsess over this one piece because of all the hype.


BigA,
As usual, you hit the nail on the head. I volley back and forth whether or not I want a HP. For me, they don’t work and I’d rather push the money into something more substantial.

What I think is at stake is that people want limited edition items at a relatively affordable price point. Many truly limited edition pieces like the Japanese butterflies start at $25K and go up from there. There is also the factor that ”My SA really loves me, so I got to go behind the velvet rope and buy one. So I AM one of the cool kids.” vibe a La Hermes and quota bags.


----------



## mikimoto007

I thought that green had been ruled out?!?!?

Props to them for keeping this sealed for so long.


----------



## waterlily112

mikimoto007 said:


> I thought that green had been ruled out?!?!?
> 
> Props to them for keeping this sealed for so long.



So far only two members quoted from their VCA sources, it's someone's SA vs someone's SM at this moment. It'll be funny if it is really white porcelain like our bathtubs.


----------



## Yodabest

waterlily112 said:


> I do love my LE Gap hoodies from the early 2000's and still wear them


But did you buy it because you loved it or because it was “LE”


----------



## jenayb

etoupebirkin said:


> BigA,
> As usual, you hit the nail on the head. I volley back and forth whether or not I want a HP. For me, they don’t work and I’d rather push the money into something more substantial.
> 
> What I think is at stake is that people want limited edition items at a relatively affordable price point. Many truly limited edition pieces like the Japanese butterflies start at $25K and go up from there. *There is also the factor that ”My SA really loves me, so I got to go behind the velvet rope and buy one. So I AM one of the cool kids.” vibe a La Hermes and quota bags.*



 

So, so much of this is psychological.


----------



## waterlily112

Yodabest said:


> But did you buy it because you loved it or because it was “LE”


I loved them, but good to know they're LE too! I was told that I needed one in order to sit with the cool kids, but never get invited to the cool kids' table anyway


----------



## Yodabest

waterlily112 said:


> I loved them, but good to know they're LE too! I was told that I needed one in order to sit with the cool kids, but never get invited to the cool kids' table anyway


For what it’s worth, I think owning a comfy sweatshirt and NOT sitting at the cool kids table is a big win!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

BigAkoya said:


> All I can say is don't let this created "rarity" hype and Fear of Missing Out cause you to buy something that you don't really love love love.  This HP hype happens every year.  Then, after the holidays, you see a lot of "worn only a few times" pendants on the resale market.  Some sellers even say "I don't really wear pendants."
> 
> Rare and limited means nothing if don't love it or it's not your style.
> If I was just building a VCA Alhambra collection and I wore pendants, for me.. I would rather have classic stones and match those pieces.  Instead of a $4K pendant, I would get a classic pendant and matching earrings (so gorgeous!).  Or, I would get a bracelet.
> 
> The little diamond means nothing, and if the point is to say "I snagged a HP!"... in a few months, no one will even talk about this HP or care you got one (thinking about it now... I also rarely see HPs worn on Action shots... but I see a lot of fabulous classic pieces mixed and matched).
> 
> Just some food for thought.  This stuff is expensive to buy on impulse.
> Of course, there are a lot of people who collect and love the HP.  I just wanted to share my thoughts to say don't panic and obsess over this one piece because of all the hype.


This holds so much truth and as @jenayb said, it’s very much psychological. I wake up every morning and read this thread and look at it about every 1-2 hours for updates, something I never did before. I made a promise to myself that at this price point unless it’s turquoise, I will politely decline. That’s the only stone I’d be head over heels for at that price point. And if it’s not, great because I will put that money towards my other wishlist items. The HP to me doesn’t seem like an everyday piece for me to wear anyhow. I wear mostly blacks and whites so I love solid gold pieces or onyx and malachite is the only color I swoon over unless turquoise of course. Making this promise to myself has helped me tremendously over this awful waiting game.


----------



## arcana

I think if it's turquoise it would be more than 4k. Who knows at this point.. there's been so much guessing.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

arcana said:


> I think if it's turquoise it would be more than 4k. Who knows at this point.. there's been so much guessing.


That would be a dream but yes I’m sure it would cost more as well.


----------



## justaregularwhitegirl

I wanted to come out of lurking for the first time (I think) to reply to this. Well on one hand it’s fun and definitely gives me a hit of dopamine, I generally do agree. Sometimes I end up buying into the hype and get these rare or hard to find products and a couple weeks later I regret it. I begged my hermes SA for a mini Lindy and when I got home I realized it looks like a little toaster. 

However my birthday is next weekend and I was planning to get the hammered gold pendant since it’s more versatile than my onyx . If it’s a green with a green or red stone, I’m 100% sold, Even though that’s so much less versatile then onyx or gold


----------



## Yodabest

justaregularwhitegirl said:


> I wanted to come out of lurking for the first time (I think) to reply to this. Well on one hand it’s fun and definitely gives me a hit of dopamine, I generally do agree. Sometimes I end up buying into the hype and get these rare or hard to find products and a couple weeks later I regret it. I begged my hermes SA for a mini Lindy and when I got home I realized it looks like a little toaster.
> 
> However my birthday is next weekend and I was planning to get the hammered gold pendant since it’s more versatile than my onyx . If it’s a green with a green or red stone, I’m 100% sold, Even though that’s so much less versatile then onyx or gold


A little toaster   
I can’t unsee it!


----------



## jenayb

justaregularwhitegirl said:


> I wanted to come out of lurking for the first time (I think) to reply to this. Well on one hand it’s fun and definitely gives me a hit of dopamine, I generally do agree. Sometimes I end up buying into the hype and get these rare or hard to find products and a couple weeks later I regret it. I begged my hermes SA for a mini Lindy and when I got home I realized it looks like a little toaster.
> 
> However my birthday is next weekend and I was planning to get the hammered gold pendant since it’s more versatile than my onyx . If it’s a green with a green or red stone, I’m 100% sold, Even though that’s so much less versatile then onyx or gold


 A TOASTER.


----------



## A bottle of Red

@justaregularwhitegirl  did you keep said toaster


----------



## A bottle of Red

Come on someone in Australia or Asia should know by now right?! Isn’t it Monday there already? Off to google time zones


----------



## nycmamaofone

A bottle of Red said:


> Come on someone in Australia or Asia should know by now right?! Isn’t it Monday there already? Off to google time zones


I think they’re all sleeping right now lol.


----------



## waterlily112

A bottle of Red said:


> Come on someone in Australia or Asia should know by now right?! Isn’t it Monday there already? Off to google time zones



LOL not yet! And VCA doesn't open until 11 AM, praying someone in Asia will come through with the leak by tonight though!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

I’ll be logging off until late tonight for my sanity then lol!


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

Our local SA said she didn't know what the HP is going to be, but that they were told it will be harder to get than last year.


----------



## SugarMama

BigAkoya said:


> All I can say is don't let this created "rarity" hype and Fear of Missing Out cause you to buy something that you don't really love love love.  This HP hype happens every year.  Then, after the holidays, you see a lot of "worn only a few times" pendants on the resale market.  Some sellers even say "I don't really wear pendants."
> 
> Rare and limited means nothing if don't love it or it's not your style.
> If I was just building a VCA Alhambra collection and I wore pendants, for me.. I would rather have classic stones and match those pieces.  Instead of a $4K pendant, I would get a classic pendant and matching earrings (so gorgeous!).  Or, I would get a bracelet.
> 
> The little diamond means nothing, and if the point is to say "I snagged a HP!"... in a few months, no one will even talk about this HP or care you got one (thinking about it now... I also rarely see HPs worn on Action shots... but I see a lot of fabulous classic pieces mixed and matched).
> 
> Just some food for thought.  This stuff is expensive to buy on impulse.
> Of course, there are a lot of people who collect and love the HP.  I just wanted to share my thoughts to say don't panic and obsess over this one piece because of all the hype.


I agree with you 100%. it is nutty to see how some live for the right to brag on offers.  Social media has turned some into attention seeking monsters by wanting to be the first to score, post and share.
Wishing luck for those who really love this years pendant.  For me, I’m wishing for parme or lapis. If none of these, I’m going after the WG guilloche collection with full force .


----------



## justaregularwhitegirl

A bottle of Red said:


> @justaregularwhitegirl  did you keep said toaster


I did! Lol. It’s a very fall color so I’m hoping it grows on me again


----------



## A bottle of Red

justaregularwhitegirl said:


> I did! Lol. It’s a very fall color so I’m hoping it grows on me again


I mean toasters are useful…. 
Just kidding, I hope you end up liking it.


----------



## baghagg

Australia should know in approx 4 hours..


----------



## shweetalhambra

SugarMama said:


> I agree with you 100%. it is nutty to see how some live for the right to brag on offers.  Social media has turned some into attention seeking monsters by wanting to be the first to score, post and share.
> Wishing luck for those who really love this years pendant.  For me, I’m wishing for parme or lapis. If none of these, I’m going after the WG guilloche collection with full force .


I must have missed this… when is WG guilloche available??


----------



## nicole0612

shweetalhambra said:


> I must have missed this… when is WG guilloche available??


In November.


----------



## Han_B

It feels like eternity now :/


----------



## arcana

nicole0612 said:


> In November.


Omg if they have a WG guilloche without the diamond like the 2020 HP I would want that more than whatever this year's HP may be.


----------



## nicole0612

arcana said:


> Omg if they have a WG guilloche without the diamond like the 2020 HP I would want that more than whatever this year's HP may be.


You can read all about it here:


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/guilloche-line-is-coming-in-white-gold-in-november.1052051/


----------



## blinggirl74

Oh mercy, someone spill the beans already!  I have a life to get back to (i still haven’t cleaned the house and dinner not made) lol!


----------



## stephbb9

blinggirl74 said:


> Oh mercy, someone spill the beans already!  I have a life to get back to (i still haven’t cleaned the house and dinner not made) lol!


This is totally my situation! Had a lot to do but hubby keeps finding looking here… I just need to know. It’s like Cluedo!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Lol well y’all see how long I lasted lol!  Instead all I was doing was Googling the local times in Hong Kong and Australia lol


----------



## amiravander

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Lol well y’all see how long I lasted lol!  Instead all I was doing was Googling the local times in Hong Kong and Australia lol


Lol, me too! I went to the boutique near me this weekend, but they said they can't sell me one because my profile is associated with France, so that has been identified as my home boutique. I live in the US. Waiting to see what it is and whether or not to book a flight for Oct 1


----------



## Julezah

amiravander said:


> Lol, me too! I went to the boutique near me this weekend, but they said they can't sell me one because my profile is associated with France, so that has been identified as my home boutique. I live in the US. Waiting to see what it is and whether or not to book a flight for Oct 1


Whoa.  They’re not messing around.


----------



## ookaimonoo

Information of HP will be released on 10am in Japan!


----------



## Julezah

hermesotaku said:


> Information of HP will be released on 10am in Japan!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

amiravander said:


> Lol, me too! I went to the boutique near me this weekend, but they said they can't sell me one because my profile is associated with France, so that has been identified as my home boutique. I live in the US. Waiting to see what it is and whether or not to book a flight for Oct 1


Wow this is just too much.


----------



## LenaDuree

hermesotaku said:


> Information of HP will be released on 10am in Japan!


I think that’s like another hour and a half. Unless I have my time zones all mixed up.


----------



## lynne_ross

LenaDuree said:


> I think that’s like another hour and a half. Unless I have my time zones all mixed up.


Yes New Zealand boutique is already open and Australia should be open in over 20 mins. Come on Aussies let us know!


----------



## sammix3

LenaDuree said:


> I think that’s like another hour and a half. Unless I have my time zones all mixed up.


No you’re right


----------



## tenshix

Ladies on the other side of the world please free us from this suffering of curiosity


----------



## tenshix

lynne_ross said:


> Yes New Zealand boutique is already open and Australia should be open in over 20 mins. Come on Aussies let us know!


I was going to ask, did your SA promise details/information for you since it’s already the 26th where you are?


----------



## blinggirl74

I’m past my bedtime, but heck this is worth losing beauty sleep over.  Just gonna pile on some extra retinol and moisturizer for good measure.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

I will die inside if it’s not revealed on the 26th lol


----------



## Leo the Lion

blinggirl74 said:


> I’m past my bedtime, but heck this is worth losing beauty sleep over.  Just gonna pile on some extra retinol and moisturizer for good measure.


I doubt you'd sleep anyways ha ha. Whoever posts pictures first on here with be treasured and honored lol.


----------



## blinggirl74

Leo the Lion said:


> I doubt you'd sleep anyways ha ha. Whoever posts pictures first on here with be treasured and honored lol.


So true!


----------



## BabyBenV

My SA said it would be something green and WG this year


----------



## ox4tahiti

tenshix said:


> Ladies on the other side of the world please free us from this suffering of curiosity


I'm waiting to hear from my SA (been nudging all morning ) - Australia


----------



## blinggirl74

Hmmmm i wonder if the picture would be on the Australia VCA website?

update: just looked nothing there


----------



## lynne_ross

tenshix said:


> I was going to ask, did your SA promise details/information for you since it’s already the 26th where you are?


I am in HK and it is only 8:30am and stores open at 11am. We will be last to know in Asia!


----------



## FA.ae

Now 10:30 am in Australia.. any update?!


----------



## ox4tahiti

FA.ae said:


> Now 10:30 am in Australia.. any update?!


Still nothing yet ! Anxiously waiting


----------



## krawford

This is too funny


----------



## FA.ae

BabyBenV said:


> My SA said it would be something green and WG this year


Maybe olive green with WG


----------



## lilpikachu

Off to do some housework and hopefully when I return, someone will know something!


----------



## glitzgal97

I need this to come out before house of the dragon starts!!!! otherwise I will keep putting the episode on pause to refresh this page!!


----------



## Han_B

This strangely feels like waiting to get my college test results lol!


----------



## bhurry

BabyBenV said:


> My SA said it would be something green and WG this year


Oh no!!  Sadly the combo green and white gold does not look good on me, i at least was hoping a YG or PG.  oh well maybe next year will be good to me


----------



## Han_B

bhurry said:


> Oh no!!  Sadly the combo green and white gold does not look good on me, i at least was hoping a YG or PG.  oh well maybe next year will be good to me


Same here, if it is anything white gold, my wallet is safe, at least for now!


----------



## ox4tahiti

krawford said:


> This is too funny


Agreed


----------



## waterlily112

This is sending me back to the time when I was waiting on the college's acceptance/rejection letters...so...so...anxious


----------



## baby_g

Haven't posted on the forum since 2015 but here we are... VCA sure played their cards right this year


----------



## louise_elouise

Hellooooo APAC, where ya at?!


----------



## jenaps

hermesotaku said:


> Information of HP will be released on 10am in Japan!


It’s 10am in Japan! Where are the deets!!


----------



## ox4tahiti

Still nothing from Sydney


----------



## Myako

just opened the call center, can't connect to the operator...


----------



## sassification

FA.ae said:


> Maybe olive green with WG


Ooh wallet is safe, i dont like green personally


----------



## littletwinstars2022

Its green + porcelain


----------



## waterlily112

Anyone confirmed via LINE's call center??


----------



## Han_B

littletwinstars2022 said:


> Its green + porcelain


Wallet safe!


----------



## vcatime81

It’s all sold out!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

What is “it” ???


----------



## YEANETT

vcatime81 said:


> It’s all sold out!!!


Hi! Any pictures? Sold out where? Tia


----------



## ox4tahiti

Do we know if it is YG RG or WG ?


----------



## cut3st3r1

The suspense is killing me 
I was told it’s going to be yellow gold for sure but no idea about the color


----------



## Myako

i just talked the operator According to her, they don't inform the HP until Oct.1 0am in Japan. They won't sell the HP online either shops. They open the form on LINE app, then put the name ..etc, the place where you want to pick up.  The people who is lucky will reply from them on LINE app.


----------



## cut3st3r1

I honestly don’t believe anything until I see it lol


----------



## vcatime81

Maybe they are making people sign NDA that’s why there have been no leaks???


----------



## Han_B

vcatime81 said:


> Maybe they are making people sign NDA that’s why there have been no leaks???


Was my guess too! But wouldn’t that be too much!!


----------



## waterlily112

Myako said:


> i just talked the operator According to her, they don't inform the HP until Oct.1 0am in Japan. They won't sell the HP online either shops. They open the form on LINE app, then put the name ..etc, the place where you want to pick up.  The people who is lucky will reply from them on LINE app.


Yeah that's what I'm seeing too, also they're being selective with the clients? Wonder how they'll handle it in the US...nowhere mentioning the stone + metal color though


----------



## Myako

waterlily112 said:


> Yeah that's what I'm seeing too, also they're being selective with the clients? Wonder how they'll handle it in the US...nowhere mentioning the color + metal color though
> 
> View attachment 5617756


----------



## Myako

waterlily112 said:


> Yeah that's what I'm seeing too, also they're being selective with the clients? Wonder how they'll handle it in the US...nowhere mentioning the stone + metal color though
> 
> View attachment 5617756


She said, it won't be on a first-come, first-served basis...but,yeah they might check the customer information from the mail add or phone number, though.


----------



## ox4tahiti

It is 11.30pm in Sydney, still no news. I trust we may have to wait a bit longer. Until we see the official pics...


----------



## baby_g

littletwinstars2022 said:


> Its green + porcelain



And for that reason, I'm out


----------



## texasgirliegirl

baby_g said:


> And for that reason, I'm out


Do we even know this for certain?


----------



## hxw5218

I'm so curious about what type of green would it be? olive green/mistletoe green/VCA logo green/light avocado green??? VCA please just release some info, we've waited SO LONG!!


----------



## Han_B

If it’s green porcelain, I am out too, would rather buy something else I have been eyeing. But something doesn’t add up. The price is marked up this year and I can’t bring myself to believe that porcelain would justify the price increase. Can never be sure until pics come out.


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

I don't understand how they are selecting who can buy it?  Do they think they can pick out which clients will not buy to "flip?"  This is all very strange.


----------



## Leo the Lion

hxw5218 said:


> I'm so curious about what type of green would it be? olive green/mistletoe green/VCA logo green/light avocado green??? VCA please just release some info, we've waited SO LONG!!


Maybe VCA green with white gold like packaging? CRAZY.....65 pages and nothing yet.


----------



## aquaprincess

3kidsmakes5 said:


> I don't understand how they are selecting who can buy it?  Do they think they can pick out which clients will not buy to "flip?"  This is all very strange.


They are trying way too hard if someone wants to actually resell their HP they can do it in a million ways where VCA will never find out  I actually saw a listing of the so called “processed meat” HP being sold for literally 15,000€


----------



## Junkenpo

Is VCA afraid that without the hype they wouldn't sell out the HP?  Maybe they made too many in this uninteresting stone and they're worried they will be left with overstock, hahaha...


----------



## dindin20

Credits to xhs mila, according to her (possibly canada), its green porcelain


----------



## SDC2003

Some people are chattering on red it’s going to be like a Tiffany blue green porcelain. Any word on whether this is true?


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

Maybe no one will know until Oct 1st what they actually can buy it.


----------



## Han_B

dindin20 said:


> Credits to xhs mila, according to her (possibly canada), its green porcelain
> 
> View attachment 5617762


Damn! That’s like turquoise, have to get this!!! Swoon!


----------



## arcana

I'm losing interest lol
If it's indeed tiffany blue why didn't they just do turquoise stone sigh


----------



## Julezah

dindin20 said:


> Credits to xhs mila, according to her (possibly canada), its green porcelain
> 
> View attachment 5617762


Gah, this looks like Tiffany blue!


----------



## Junkenpo

Hmm... if it is yg/tiffany blue, so many people would jump on it.  It can't be too close to official tiffany blue, though isn't that color a registered trademark?


----------



## Fine Frenzy

arcana said:


> I'm losing interest lol
> If it's indeed tiffany blue why didn't they just do turquoise stone sigh


Cuz bathrooms floor is way cheaper than turquoise


----------



## waterlily112

Han_B said:


> Damn! That’s like turquoise, have to get this!!! Swoon!


It's not a real photo, it's a mock up and she doesn't know the specific shade of green. She just want it in a shade of turquoise.


----------



## jenaps

dindin20 said:


> Credits to xhs mila, according to her (possibly canada), its green porcelain
> 
> View attachment 5617762


Is this because of their limitations on procuring turquoise!

Smart.


----------



## Han_B

waterlily112 said:


> It's not a real photo, it's a mock up and she doesn't know the specific shade of green. She just want it in a shade of turquoise.


Thanks for clarifying! I almost got excited lol! Back to waiting and refreshing this thread


----------



## Junkenpo

Fine Frenzy said:


> Cuz bathrooms floor is way cheaper than turquoise


So true!

And much more durable.  You wouldn't have to worry so much about getting wet and other restrictions real stone turquoise has.


----------



## baby_g

Yeah really can't justify paying $4k for porcelain 
VCA green or Tiffany blue would make sense, given the whole Patek 5711 show this year


----------



## waterlily112

If it's really green porcelain then I have a strong feeling that it'll just be VCA green with WG, that's the only way to justify the limited quantity and how selective they are with whom they'll be sold to.


----------



## A bottle of Red

The Tiffany blue is trademarked so I’m not sure how similar this will be; but that mock up isn’t looking very inspiring


----------



## saligator

Well weeks ago I called it for Blue, so let's see what it will be....


----------



## arcana

Fine Frenzy said:


> Cuz bathrooms floor is way cheaper than turquoise



I know but 4k?
I also think if it's the VCA green it looks better with YG but people are saying its WG this year


----------



## LenaDuree

arcana said:


> I know but 4k?
> I also think if it's the VCA green it looks better with YG but people are saying its WG this year


Their entire Instagram video thing right now (obviously I don’t use Instagram much) is all blue and green check it out.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

arcana said:


> I know but 4k?
> I also think if it's the VCA green it looks better with YG but people are saying its WG this year


VCA green with wg will resemble the packaging.


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

texasgirliegirl said:


> VCA green with wg will resemble the packaging.


that's what I thought the hint meant...


----------



## hxw5218

Leo the Lion said:


> Maybe VCA green with white gold like packaging? CRAZY.....65 pages and nothing yet.


Why am I liking the idea so much?? I've always liked the color combo of VCA package - lively, crisp yet elegant   can't wait for the official picture!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

hxw5218 said:


> Why am I liking the idea so much?? I've always liked the color combo of VCA package - lively, crisp yet elegant   can't wait for the official picture!!


It's actually a pretty neutral green. I'd be really happy. Classic VCA.
5 days away from the release and zero official pics. Truly shocking!


----------



## arcana

Leo the Lion said:


> It's actually a pretty neutral green. I'd be really happy. Classic VCA.
> 5 days away from the release and zero official pics. Truly shocking!


 Yea I think it's neutral too and would look great but it's insane how tight lipped they are over green porcelain??


----------



## Fine Frenzy

Mint green wg? Nice


----------



## shannily

Based in Asia, but my SA wouldn’t reveal anything. He just said I will know on 1 Oct.


----------



## waterlily112

That's what I'm seeing in the Japanese tweets too. Even after get selected to purchase the HP, the clients won't know what it is until they show up at the boutique on 10/1..crazy!


----------



## shannily

And quoting my SA when I said it’s rumoured to be green, “But we used malachite before.”

They are not making it easy.


----------



## Leo the Lion

waterlily112 said:


> That's what I'm seeing in the Japanese tweets too. Even after get selected to purchase the HP, the clients won't know what it is until they show up at the boutique on 10/1..crazy!


And why did we all think we'd know today??? lol.
It's going to be a VERY long week.


----------



## Han_B

Guess we have to wait four more days! Feels like four years tbh!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Han_B said:


> Guess we have to wait four more days! Feels like four years tbh!!


It really does. I guess they want to show it to clients on the day of and by Oct. 2 "sorry, sold out".


----------



## CHL

I was refreshing the thread every other minutes and feel like we will not get the info today lol. Getting really curious if this is because it is REALLY special one or they are just trying a different tactic this time.


----------



## lucky7355

Yep, it’s just going to piss people off of their plan to be super selective about who can buy it and at the same time not tell them what it is.

On a side note, one of my friends who works for a Richemont company said they’re raising prices a bunch because they didn’t buy gold during the pandemic and due to their poor decision making, they now have to buy it at a high price, which is why they’re jacking the price up on some items by ridiculous percentages.


----------



## 7777777

If it’s porcelain why would it be so limited?


----------



## ThisVNchick

Ok I gotta ask…how are you guys getting VCA green from the teal and royal blue VCA ad? Am I seeing something different?!


----------



## Leo the Lion

CHL said:


> I was refreshing the thread every other minutes and feel like we will not get the info today lol. Getting really curious if this is because it is REALLY special one or they are just trying a different tactic this time.


My computer has the cooling fan on from refreshing the page so much lol. No matter what approach they take this time, they will get complaints, frustrations and an enormous amount of phone calls about it. "second batch" etc...


----------



## Han_B

Leo the Lion said:


> It really does. I guess they want to show it to clients on the day of and by Oct. 2 "sorry, sold out".


Looks like it!


----------



## waterlily112

Leo the Lion said:


> And why did we all think we'd know today??? lol.


Well, someone said they'll be dropping the news on 10 AM in Japan...They're just dropping more confusion and frustration on us hahaha

On the side note, as much as I like the color theme of the VCA packaging, I'm really hurting with the thought of potentially spending over $4k on porcelain. If that really turns out to be the case at least I can just go ahead and get the 5 motif bracelet before they increase the price on the alhambra line


----------



## hxw5218

ThisVNchick said:


> Ok I gotta ask…how are you guys getting VCA green from the teal and royal blue VCA ad? Am I seeing something different?!


hahaha I believe we're thinking about the neutral green color from VCA box/pouch/receipt envelope


----------



## Han_B

waterlily112 said:


> Well, someone said they'll be dropping the news on 10 AM in Japan...They're just dropping more confusion and frustration on us hahaha
> 
> On the side note, as much as I like the color theme of the VCA packaging, I'm really hurting with the thought of potentially spending over $4k on porcelain. If that really turns out to be the case at least I can just go ahead and get the 5 motif bracelet before they increase the price on the alhambra line


This is me lol! I am almost hoping it’s something I don’t like so I can go in and get my wishlist item in prep for my bday next week!


----------



## stephbb9

waterlily112 said:


> Well, someone said they'll be dropping the news on 10 AM in Japan...They're just dropping more confusion and frustration on us hahaha
> 
> On the side note, as much as I like the color theme of the VCA packaging, I'm really hurting with the thought of potentially spending over $4k on porcelain. If that really turns out to be the case at least I can just go ahead and get the 5 motif bracelet before they increase the price on the alhambra line


Do we know when they will increase the prices and only on the Alhambra line?


----------



## Leo the Lion

waterlily112 said:


> Well, someone said they'll be dropping the news on 10 AM in Japan...They're just dropping more confusion and frustration on us hahaha
> 
> On the side note, as much as I like the color theme of the VCA packaging, I'm really hurting with the thought of potentially spending over $4k on porcelain. If that really turns out to be the case at least I can just go ahead and get the 5 motif bracelet before they increase the price on the alhambra line


It's going to be a very long week!! If it is WG it'll be even higher. The 5 motif bracelet is a beautiful classic! When is the price increase anticipated?


----------



## junngch

waterlily112 said:


> That's what I'm seeing in the Japanese tweets too. Even after get selected to purchase the HP, the clients won't know what it is until they show up at the boutique on 10/1..crazy!


It's really absurd that a luxury retail would ask their selected big spending clients to come to the store w/o knowing what the product would be and the clients are forced to either buy the pendant w/o much time thinking if they really love the product or give up their right to buy it given the fact that VCA wastes their time coming to the store.  It's really not making much sense!


----------



## waterlily112

Leo the Lion said:


> It's going to be a very long week!! If it is WG it'll be even higher. The 5 motif bracelet is a beautiful classic! When is the price increase anticipated?


Didn't someone say she already paid for the HP? It's $4050 retail and around $4300 after tax. I...just...can't and I still have xmas shopping to do. hahaha

No idea when the price increase is going to happen, maybe I just need an excuse to buy more things that I don't need  Excited for the WG guilloche collection though!


----------



## shannily

I really did wish for an aquaprase (it’s also green!) or something less ordinary . Sighhh


----------



## A bottle of Red

I think a lot of us will be disappointed because what can really live up to all the hype, the hush hush , the limited availability etc? Not much


----------



## Han_B

A bottle of Red said:


> I think a lot of us will be disappointed because what can really live up to all the hype, the hush hush , the limited availability etc? Not much


True! Waiting burnout!


----------



## Yodabest

A bottle of Red said:


> I think a lot of us will be disappointed because what can really live up to all the hype, the hush hush , the limited availability etc? Not much


Exactly…. and also, we know the shape, we know it will be wg, pg, or yg, and we know it will have a diamond in the middle. How groundbreaking can this reveal be?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

It's possible that it's turquoise.......think about it.  It's supposed to be very limited, it's one slice, so it be could different shades.  Whereas, when making a 5, 10, or 20 motif, they have to match nearly perfectly on both sides.

Just a thought.


----------



## Han_B

Cavalier Girl said:


> It's possible that it's turquoise.......think about it.  It's supposed to be very limited, it's one slice, so it be could different shades.  Whereas, when making a 5, 10, or 20 motif, they have to match nearly perfectly on both sides.
> 
> Just a though.


Will be the only thing at this point that will make me take the plunge and get it one way or the other. Or if it’s pink mop.
I made the mistake of buying the HP last year in a Frenzy and realized I didn’t like it. All the oversaturated pics led me to believe it’s what it wasn’t. It was not for me. Gave it to a cousin who loved it. So extra careful this year that I don’t fall into the trap of FOMO if it’s not what I am manifesting


----------



## opensesame

I don’t know the stone, but I heard it’s WG according to a SA in Asia.


----------



## lucky7355

stephbb9 said:


> Do we know when they will increase the prices and only on the Alhambra line?


Apparently next month. ‍♀️ Price increases on everything according to my SA.


----------



## Asset287

shannily said:


> And quoting my SA when I said it’s rumoured to be green, “But we used malachite before.”
> 
> They are not making it easy.


That's exactly what mine said. "Oh I would have loved a purple stone" when I said green.. oh we did malachite before. Maybe it's just malachite smh


----------



## AlexaKate

Sneaking in this site during office hour for intel only to find that by page 68 still no news lol WTHHHHHHH is going on??? 

But if it’s porcelain my wallet is safe and mind at peace  

Tho I just want to know WHAT IS IT PLEASEEEEEEEEE :-/


----------



## 7777777

lucky7355 said:


> Apparently next month. ‍♀️ Price increases on everything according to my SA.


Where are you located?


----------



## sjunky13

texasgirliegirl said:


> Do we even know this for certain?


Where have you been????   ok, back to hp!!


----------



## Junkenpo

lucky7355 said:


> Apparently next month. ‍♀️ Price increases on everything according to my SA.


Oh gosh, did your SA have an idea of when next month? Early, mid, or late month?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

And this is why I left for an impromptu sushi date night. I had a strong feeling we were not going to find out today so I left lol and I’m 6 pages behind and still nothing! Not gonna lie, I saw that mock up and even though it kind of resembled turquoise with YG, my heart did not jump for it. But I’m definitely out on porcelain if that’s the case. This has definitely put a damper on things playing the waiting game. Our anticipation is over and there will be no surprise factor when it finally is revealed.


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

this is like when sam smith teased up with his single unholy a whole month on tiktok and then we were only disappointed with the release. 
It's the 26th - come ON : (


----------



## Obsessed_girl

shannily said:


> And quoting my SA when I said it’s rumoured to be green, “But we used malachite before.”
> 
> They are not making it easy.


That what i asked the manger, i told him green, but he said the same , we used it before. 
If it is really green or shade of green he will said i do not know !!! He will not respond


----------



## blinggirl74

Waking up to still speculation and nothing solid is as depressing as finding out Santa Claus was not real when I was 10.


----------



## Possum

Obsessed_girl said:


> That what i asked the manger, i told him green, but he said the same , we used it before.
> If it is really green or shade of green he will said i do not know !!! He will not respond


...unless it's a red herring!


----------



## jsmile

This is like waiting at the phone for a boy to call. humph


----------



## Paige C.

my SA just told me, it will be revealed tomorrow. (Location Asia)


----------



## MoreTorque

To summarize…this is a lottery system where you win a chance to spend thousands of dollars on an item you may or may now want?! lol


----------



## allanrvj

MoreTorque said:


> To summarize…this is a lottery system where you win a chance to spend thousands of dollars on an item you may or may now want?! lol


just like Hermès stores in Paris!


----------



## oranGetRee

All these make me wonder which is a more "valuable" customer to VCA - splurge big time once or loyal to the brand and buy something every year.

Seems like they are going after the splurgers to determine who gets the HP?


----------



## lucky7355

oranGetRee said:


> All these make me wonder which is a more "valuable" customer to VCA - splurge big time once or loyal to the brand and buy something every year.
> 
> Seems like they are going after the splurgers to determine who gets the HP?


Interestingly, Rolex is taking the opposite approach. They are trying to sell more to new buyers than the ones who have a long purchase history from them because they want new blood to carry on the legacy and new buyers not being able to get anything is just pissing people off.


----------



## SDC2003

lucky7355 said:


> Interestingly, Rolex is taking the opposite approach. They are trying to sell more to new buyers than the ones who have a long purchase history from them because they want new blood to carry on the legacy and new buyers not being able to get anything is just pissing people off.



it would be great if there could be consistency as to who is able to acquire a pendant. Right now it seems to be a total crapshoot. If there are rules fine but it ought to be transparent. 

This is what bothers me about the luxury industry today - lack of transparency and consistency. Plus the competition is annoying. Everyone just clamoring for the latest it item. Frankly, it’s very much turned me off of shopping luxury generally and interest in wanting this pendant. 

If the color of the pendant is blah, I imagine sas will be calling those on the bottom of their client list toward the holidays. They may anyway given the world is heading into what looks like a worldwide recession. 4k is a lot to be spending on a piece of porcelain with a tiny diamond. And don’t get me wrong, I like vca and have loved some varieties of the pendant but the price is a bit nuts for what it is. But isn’t a lot of luxury. N’est ce pas? 

As for Rolex, I’m surprised to hear this. I’m a long time client and did not wait long for a coveted sportswatch. My impression when I picked up my watch was that they are less inclined to sell to new buyers because they don’t know if they’re flippers.


----------



## mesh123

3kidsmakes5 said:


> I don't understand how they are selecting who can buy it?  Do they think they can pick out which clients will not buy to "flip?"  This is all very strange.


Only VIP


----------



## sahnetorte55

Heard it's gonna be something turquoise?


----------



## koeeeee

kestelle05 said:


> Heard it's gonna be something turquoise?


I hope it’s a nice shade of green!


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

If it's porcelain, that doesn't make sense with the limited availability/production.  They can make as much of that as demand requires. I think it's something else.  My gut says turquoise based on the hush/hush and the "tiffany blue" rumor.


----------



## pookyd

shannily said:


> Based in Asia, but my SA wouldn’t reveal anything. He just said I will know on 1 Oct.


----------



## DreamingPink

3kidsmakes5 said:


> If it's porcelain, that doesn't make sense with the limited availability/production.  They can make as much of that as demand requires. I think it's something else.  My gut says turquoise based on the hush/hush and the "tiffany blue" rumor.


My SA said Sevres Porcelain is limited and hard to produce too LOL
What can we say.....


----------



## lolakitten

DreamingPink said:


> My SA said Sevres Porcelain is limited and hard to produce too LOL
> What can we say.....


One could argue that Sevres Porcelain is laborious which is whats behind due to the pandemic, whereas a natural stone is already “made” lol 

I’ve been following closely but at this point only for entertainment purposes as I’m sure I couldn't get even if I wanted to. The games are a huge turn off, no thanks.


----------



## oliversperson

Someone on a Korean msg board just wrote her SA confirmed on the 20th that it would be porcelain (she didnt say what color tho) which is v pretty and asked her to later come in to see it to decide whether she wants it or not - does this mean the seller violated the alleged NDA?


----------



## LenaDuree

lucky7355 said:


> Interestingly, Rolex is taking the opposite approach. They are trying to sell more to new buyers than the ones who have a long purchase history from them because they want new blood to carry on the legacy and new buyers not being able to get anything is just pissing people off.


WHAT??? Where do you live? That is not what is happening in any stores in the US that I have been to either traveling or at home at all - I am actually pleasantly surprised to read this and very curious where this is happening! My husband is a watch collector and the Rolex AD's here are ONLY selling to established clients because the grey market, particularly on men's sport watches and anything steel, is SO bad. If you do not have a purchase history, forget it. Luckily we have purchase history at many of the local stores and haven't had an issue buying what we would like other than the usual "wait time" that they - I am convinced - make up ... but it is impossible for most people to get the watches currently. They are practically banning new clients from most AD stores right now unless it is a piece that is on the floor - which are usually not the desired watches. And Patek? AP? Just as bad. Patek has always been bad because they manufacture way less watches but if you aren't prepared to spend a pretty penny in an AD you will not be getting one.


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

DreamingPink said:


> My SA said Sevres Porcelain is limited and hard to produce too LOL
> What can we say.....


Yes! But they just had the blue porcelain in 2019 (?) and it was available for all who wanted it!


----------



## oliversperson

waterlily112 said:


> Lots of trolls on those Korean message boards, unless they have photos I wouldn't pay attention to it. All the people that have been contacted by their SA's seem to be posting similar texts from their SA's, that they won't be able to disclose the HP until 10/1, either through text or walk-in appointment. The closest detail I've read so far is that the stone will be in some shade of aqua, but lean more on the green side, nowhere is saying it's made in porcelain though.


she didnt say green sorry that was my projection. Not sure why you are saying ppl on Korean msg boards are trolls. Im quite offended personally. Judging by her past comments, she sounds legit to me.


----------



## cindy05

oliversperson said:


> Someone on a Korean msg board just wrote her SA confirmed on the 20th that it would be porcelain (she didnt say what color tho) which is v pretty and asked her to later come in to see it to decide whether she wants it or not - does this mean the seller violated the alleged NDA?


How exciting! Did they hint at what shade of green? Is it light like green apple or dark like malachite?


----------



## justaregularwhitegirl

Since my hermes SA probably won’t be able to get me the specific birthday birkin I want this weekend, I decided to make an appt with a VCA advisor in my new city on Saturday. I was hoping to get a gold pendant or bracelet, or depending on the holiday pendant maybe that. Now it looks like there’s a slim chance of any of that happening. Why can’t I just want attainable things ?!


----------



## waterlily112

oliversperson said:


> she didnt say green sorry that was my projection. Not sure why you are saying ppl on Korean msg boards are trolls. Im quite offended personally. Judging by her past comments, she sounds legit to me.



I'm not saying everybody who posts on Korean message boards are trolls, but there are a lot of trolls posting false statements there and then get called out and disappear. That's all. Korean people in general, they're some of the friendliest and nicest people I've encountered, nothing bad to say about them.


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Do we even know this for certain?


OMG HI!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LenaDuree

It’s probably green porcelain but is there green turquoise? There is right? Ha ha ha such a reach. But someone said they were going to publicize it tomorrow somewhere in Asia right? So that’s like later today for the US if it’s leaked (which I’m sure it will be)?


----------



## champagne_xoxo

oliversperson said:


> Someone on a Korean msg board just wrote her SA confirmed on the 20th that it would be porcelain (she didnt say what color tho) which is v pretty and asked her to later come in to see it to decide whether she wants it or not - does this mean the seller violated the alleged NDA?


Can you share the Korean msg board? I would love to follow that one too!


----------



## sunshineshiney

In the USA here! Just sharing my two cents after seeing the discussion in the past 24 hours:

I don’t think I’m considered a major spender or VIP with VCA, but I have a lovely relationship with my VCA Ambassador. She did inform me she would reach out to me when she has news to share about the this year’s holiday pendant. 

If it is something I love that speaks to my heart, I plan on purchasing it. If it’s not for me, I am perfectly fine passing on the pendant as I have in previous years. 

I should probably add, my closest boutique is over 700 miles away (this particular location opened recently), so they would be shipping it to me. 

I am curious to see if guidelines differ throughout USA based on client’s home location, their home boutique, number of clients who shop at that boutique, etc.


----------



## Paola1976

I just spoke to my SA in the United States. She said that it will be a very unique piece that has never been done before. She also said that it will only be offer to established clients from each boutique and that cooperate will approve, this will be a thank you to loyal clients. She will not say anything else. Crazy.


----------



## 7777777

Paola1976 said:


> I just spoke to my SA in the United States. She said that it will be a very unique piece that has never been done before. She also said that it will only be offer to established clients from each boutique and that cooperate will approve, this will be a thank you to loyal clients. She will not say anything else. Crazy.


I heard the same in regards to the corporate approval from my SA.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

oliversperson said:


> she didnt say green sorry that was my projection. Not sure why you are saying ppl on Korean msg boards are trolls. Im quite offended personally. Judging by her past comments, she sounds legit to me.





Notorious Pink said:


> OMG HI!!!!!!!!!!


❤️


----------



## sunshineshiney

Paola1976 said:


> I just spoke to my SA in the United States. She said that it will be a very unique piece that has never been done before. She also said that it will only be offer to established clients from each boutique and that cooperate will approve, this will be a thank you to loyal clients. She will not say anything else. Crazy.


Thank you for sharing!! I wonder how this will affect me - established with their online boutique, receive small birthday and Christmas gifts from my SA; possibly the same as physical boutiques? 

I actually appreciate that they are still keeping this tight lipped. I feel like it’s more exciting to find out from our own SA vs social media /IG


----------



## ThisVNchick

When I reached out to my SA last week to pick her brain about the “list”, she immediately confirmed and told me she had  already submitted my name to corporate and was very positive about me getting a HP, if I was interested. I told her thank you and moved on. I didn’t bother to ask her about the piece, although I know she probably knows since she’s one of the senior SA at the boutique. She has never been one to upsell me on anything. If anything, she has saved me quite a bit of money over the years, knowing my taste and deterring me from buying pieces that she knew would not suit my style/taste. So all I can add to this thread is yes, the list is new and is a real thing. This is a US flagship location.


----------



## Onthego

Paola1976 said:


> I just spoke to my SA in the United States. She said that it will be a very unique piece that has never been done before. She also said that it will only be offer to established clients from each boutique and that cooperate will approve, this will be a thank you to loyal clients. She will not say anything else. Crazy.


Did she say when we will know in the US?


----------



## kadmia

I've always hoped they would make a holiday pendant in the "in between" magic size. With the higher price and all the talk of it being "unique" I'm starting to wonder!!


----------



## jenayb

kadmia said:


> I've always hoped they would make a holiday pendant in the "in between" magic size. With the higher price and all the talk of it being "unique" I'm starting to wonder!!


Wow! This hasn’t been discussed yet - it didn’t even occur to me. I had wondered about a different shape like the star from years ago, but perhaps a different size. That would be amazing.


----------



## Paola1976

Onthego said:


> Did she say when we will know in the US?


No


----------



## vinotastic

kadmia said:


> I've always hoped they would make a holiday pendant in the "in between" magic size. With the higher price and all the talk of it being "unique" I'm starting to wonder!!


Doesnt this size exist and is exclusive to Place Vendome?  Maybe youre onto something!


----------



## cindy05

vinotastic said:


> Doesnt this size exist and is exclusive to Place Vendome?  Maybe youre onto something!


They have this middle size in Ginza Japan (MOP) and in Prince hong kong location in carnelian.


----------



## kadmia

vinotastic said:


> Doesnt this size exist and is exclusive to Place Vendome?  Maybe youre onto something!





cindy05 said:


> They have this middle size in Ginza Japan (MOP) and in Prince hong kong location in carnelian.



Yes, they make this perfect "in between" size with the limited pieces at Vendome, Ginza, Prince. But never with the diamond in the center, like with the holiday pendants. That being said, I think if it was this size with a diamond, the price would probably be even higher than what we're hearing? Lol!


----------



## Leo the Lion

7777777 said:


> I heard the same in regards to the corporate approval from my SA.


Mine said this as well. With them this hard to get and needing approvals etc...the value of them will double, like a Birkin or Kelly bag.


----------



## ShoooSh

Im losing it !!


----------



## Leo the Lion

ShoooSh said:


> Im losing it !!


it's hard to believe that we are still guessing on release week lol.


----------



## sunshineshiney

jenayb said:


> Wow! This hasn’t been discussed yet - it didn’t even occur to me. I had wondered about a different shape like the star from years ago, but perhaps a different size. That would be amazing.


I would loooooove if they did a star again - but it seems like not this year!


----------



## sunshineshiney

kadmia said:


> I've always hoped they would make a holiday pendant in the "in between" magic size. With the higher price and all the talk of it being "unique" I'm starting to wonder!!


This is brilliant thinking!!!


----------



## papertiger

ShoooSh said:


> Im losing it !!



You haven't even got it yet!


----------



## papertiger

I didn't even want to know until I started reading this thread  

Now I want to know    and now


----------



## kimber418

Leo the Lion said:


> Stunning sweetie! I love your collection and thank you for sharing!


You are so welcome.  It is so fun sharing and seeing everyone's pieces.  When I started collecting VCA I did not live near a boutique so this was how I was able to see pieces of VCA.  It was the only way I knew.   That was many years ago.


----------



## Leo the Lion

kimber418 said:


> You are so welcome.  It is so fun sharing and seeing everyone's pieces.  When I started collecting VCA I did not live near a boutique so this was how I was able to see pieces of VCA.  It was the only way I knew.   That was many years ago.


So glad that you have those beautiful creations. If I am lucky enough to be offered one this year, (assuming I'll love it and it works with my skin tone) it will most likely be my last one. I doubt I'll qualify in the future, seems like it will get harder and harder, more spend and less holiday pendants. The anxiety this year is real LOL and I'm sure next year we won't know until AFTER paying or AFTER it ships. dead. so funny. I am grateful for the ones I have.


----------



## mikimoto007

Oh gosh what if its lacquer?!?!?!? I don't have that kind of spend, but I would beg.


----------



## Leo the Lion

My SA is in a meeting shortly and he'll call me if he finds out anything. He thinks we should know by Wednesday but if not by Friday for sure. But its only Monday....ugggg.


----------



## cindy05

My sa just called me and said minimum purchase history is $20k and they're only offering to put people on the list if they have that min purchase history. After you get on the list, it will go from top down. If people with higher purchase history pass, then it'll go down the list. They confirmed that the pendant isnt smaller or larger than previous years, that it will be the same size. It now retails $4050 before taxes. They said they wont know what it is until 9/29.


----------



## LenaDuree

cindy05 said:


> My sa just called me and said minimum purchase history is $20k and they're only offering to put people on the list if they have that min purchase history. After you get on the list, it will go from top down. If people with higher purchase history pass, then it'll go down the list. They confirmed that the pendant isnt smaller or larger than previous years, that it will be the same size. It now retails $4050 before taxes. They said they wont know what it is until 9/29.


So is that purchase history for the last year or total boutique purchase history?


----------



## sjunky13

I can't believe the frenzy over this pendant! I have never seen anything like this with VCA.  I  really hope all that love it can get it.
I was in the flag ship boutique and had a lovely chat with a few sa's and corporate. I expressed how it seems VCA is geting to be like Hermes. (prespend, hype) and they said that was not the goal, but it sure seems like it is. The gist was social media hyping the brand  and VCA scrambling to produce items for smaller spend clients. 

 On one hand I like to see loyal clients rewarded with this pendant , but the way they are determining who shall be so bless to be offered one is a new model for VCA and goes against what i feel luxury should be. I feel it should be first come, first serve to people who have a history of buying anything at the boutique. I agree with the posters that say many want it to have bragging rights and be seen as more special by a SA.

I guess I should be happy I have no desire for it, lol. Looking forward to reveals here.


----------



## cindy05

I wonder if this year's will be the elusive turquoise which everyone goes crazy for. That would make sense why they're so hush hush about it in order to not to stir up a frenzy.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

cindy05 said:


> I wonder if this year's will be the elusive turquoise which everyone goes crazy for. That would make sense why they're so hush hush about it in order to not to stir up a frenzy.


That’s the only stone I’m hoping for. Anything else I’m passing on.


----------



## Fine Frenzy

My SA keep saying he doesn’t know. He didn’t get the list yet. The list is from head quarters. I don’t believe one single letter


----------



## tulipfield

sjunky13 said:


> I can't believe the frenzy over this pendant! I have never seen anything like this with VCA.  I  really hope all that love it can get it.
> I was in the flag ship boutique and had a lovely chat with a few sa's and corporate. I expressed how it seems VCA is geting to be like Hermes. (prespend, hype) and they said that was not the goal, but it sure seems like it is. The gist was social media hyping the brand  and VCA scrambling to produce items for smaller spend clients.
> 
> On one hand I like to see loyal clients rewarded with this pendant , but the way they are determining who shall be so bless to be offered one is a new model for VCA and goes against what i feel luxury should be. I feel it should be first come, first serve to people who have a history of buying anything at the boutique. I agree with the posters that say many want it to have bragging rights and be seen as more special by a SA.
> 
> I guess I should be happy I have no desire for it, lol. Looking forward to reveals here.


If it’s for smaller-spend clients then why are they allegedly reserving it for people who already have a $20k minimum spend (and down the list from the top spenders, at that!)? 

I’m getting more and more curious about what the pendant is but less and less enthused about actually buying it given the hoops we might need to have jumped through!


----------



## sunshineshiney

sjunky13 said:


> I can't believe the frenzy over this pendant! I have never seen anything like this with VCA.  I  really hope all that love it can get it.
> I was in the flag ship boutique and had a lovely chat with a few sa's and corporate. I expressed how it seems VCA is geting to be like Hermes. (prespend, hype) and they said that was not the goal, but it sure seems like it is. The gist was social media hyping the brand  and VCA scrambling to produce items for smaller spend clients.
> 
> On one hand I like to see loyal clients rewarded with this pendant , but the way they are determining who shall be so bless to be offered one is a new model for VCA and goes against what i feel luxury should be. I feel it should be first come, first serve to people who have a history of buying anything at the boutique. I agree with the posters that say many want it to have bragging rights and be seen as more special by a SA.


I couldn’t agree any more!  So perfectly said!!!

Has anyone noticed on social media, some rappers of both genders also wear tons of VCA now? I do not follow any of them, but I have seen reposts over the past year or so. I’m sure this added to the frenzy. 

The hype would not be so crazy if it weren’t for social media. 
It IS disappointing for real clients who appreciate the history and craftsmanship that may not get a chance to purchase the HP, as opposed to those who likely don’t even know what inspired the Alhambra collection (aka the hype, the followers, the “trend”, whatever you want to call it). 

I know someone in real life who recently purchased their first VCA. I was a little surprised as this person doesn’t know/care much for luxury at all; a second person who recently added her first VCA has always had a love for the finer things in life. 

I personally couldn’t ever justify spending any dollar amount on anything that I am not absolutely in love with. 

Eager to see how everything plays out for all of us over the next few days!


----------



## sunshineshiney

tulipfield said:


> If it’s for smaller-spend clients then why are they allegedly reserving it for people who already have a $20k minimum spend (and down the list from the top spenders, at that!)?
> 
> I’m getting more and more curious about what the pendant is but less and less enthused about actually buying it given the hoops we might need to have jumped through!


Unfortunately for VCA, I think 20k is considered “smaller spend” for them. Some of their other collections are much more than the Alhambra collection.


----------



## waterlily112

sjunky13 said:


> On one hand I like to see loyal clients rewarded with this pendant , but the way they are determining who shall be so bless to be offered one is a new model for VCA and goes against what i feel luxury should be. I feel it should be first come, first serve to people who have a history of buying anything at the boutique. I agree with the posters that say many want it to have bragging rights and be seen as more special by a SA.
> 
> I guess I should be happy I have no desire for it, lol. Looking forward to reveals here.



Couldn't agree more. Also purely from the business perspective, I see HP as a very lucrative piece that get both established and new customers hooked on the brand and continue to purchase year after year. There are people who literally going to drop $4k+ on a single motif regardless of what it looks like, I'd make and sell as many as I can. Back in the days when people think of silver jewelry they immediate think of Tiffany, VCA has had this HP going on for decade and should continue to make this a tradition for all clients (new & established). This whole exclusivity arrangement is a bit strange imo if the intent is to reward high spending clients. In that case, a SO slot without the 30% surcharge like Hermes would've make a lot more sense. Not every VIP or loyal customer is going like the HP, and if that's the ultimate reward they get for dropping $20k+ a year, I'll probably going to pay my luxury tax elsewhere.


----------



## LenaDuree

sunshineshiney said:


> Unfortunately for VCA, I think 20k is considered “smaller spend” for them. Some of their other collections are much more than the Alhambra collection.


And some of their Alhambra is much more than their high jewelry too - they have a lot of 60k Alhambra pieces. a couple of those puts you way over 20k. but again, is it per year (like in the last year) or EVER? Because if it is ever, then thats not that high ... a couple of bracelets and a necklace would put you there.


----------



## Fine Frenzy

I prefer VCA put a sign at the store. “Go away! Poor people”

My SA said there are a lot of customers spent over 100k this year. And I spent 40k. 

So. I’m not a valued customer?


----------



## sunshineshiney

LenaDuree said:


> So is that purchase history for the last year or total boutique purchase history?


Sounds like the purchase history is for total spending.


----------



## tulipfield

Fine Frenzy said:


> I prefer VCA put a sign at the store. “Go away! Poor people”


I don’t think anyone who can afford even a single $4500 pendant qualifies as poor, but perhaps your standards are loftier than mine…


----------



## Fine Frenzy

tulipfield said:


> I don’t think anyone who can afford even a single $4500 pendant qualifies as poor, but perhaps your standards are loftier than mine…


My SA said there are a lot of customers spent over 100K


----------



## cindy05

LenaDuree said:


> So is that purchase history for the last year or total boutique purchase history?


I believe it is total purchase history.


----------



## Bisoux78

WINDYCITY229 said:


> I just got a phone call from my SA and he told me he submitted my name for a raffle to procure one of the HPs.
> He said this is because there aren’t many being produced this year due to supply chain issues.
> I have purchased several HPs over the years and I never recall this happening.


"Supply Chain Issues" is a bunch of crap. The whole world is open now...they're just using that excuse to create supply and demand buzz and exclusivity so consumers will clamor for more.


----------



## justaregularwhitegirl

waterlily112 said:


> Couldn't agree more. Also purely from the business perspective, I see HP as a very lucrative piece that get both established and new customers hooked on the brand and continue to purchase year after year. There are people who literally going to drop $4k+ on a single motif regardless of what it looks like, I'd make and sell as many as I can. Back in the days when people think of silver jewelry they immediate think of Tiffany, VCA has had this HP going on for decade and should continue to make this a tradition for all clients (new & established). This whole exclusivity arrangement is a bit strange imo if the intent is to reward high spending clients. In that case, a SO slot without the 30% surcharge like Hermes would've make a lot more sense. Not every VIP or loyal customer is going like the HP, and if that's the ultimate reward they get for dropping $20k+ a year, I'll probably going to pay my luxury tax elsewhere.


I could not agree more. No need to “reward” already loyal clients spending five to six figures. It makes more sense to get newer clients hooked on the brand and get a new generation addicted. While VCA may be a trend piece now, trends are moving faster than ever, and they know this is fleeting. They need to build brand loyalty.


----------



## justaregularwhitegirl

Bisoux78 said:


> "Supply Chain Issues" is a bunch of crap. The whole world is open now...they're just using that excuse to create supply and demand buzz and exclusivity so consumers will clamor for more.


Supply chain issues is the new “I’m washing my hair that night”


----------



## Han_B

justaregularwhitegirl said:


> I could not agree more. No need to “reward” already loyal clients spending five to six figures. It makes more sense to get newer clients hooked on the brand and get a new generation addicted. While VCA may be a trend piece now, trends are moving faster than ever, and they know this is fleeting. They need to build brand loyalty.


Makes so much sense! The first piece I bought from the brand was the 2015 holiday pendant. Got me hooked. Had seen other pendants and other jewelry before but there was something about the HP that makes you want to start your collection there.


----------



## sjunky13

tulipfield said:


> If it’s for smaller-spend clients then why are they allegedly reserving it for people who already have a $20k minimum spend (and down the list from the top spenders, at that!)?
> 
> I’m getting more and more curious about what the pendant is but less and less enthused about actually buying it given the hoops we might need to have jumped through!


 Sorry if I didn't explain this in my post. I mean the reason they are changing things such as  Made to order and requiring 85k spend and also reserving things like this pendant  is because they have scrambled to serve smaller clients previously and they will not be doing that going forward.


----------



## waterlily112

sjunky13 said:


> Sorry if I didn't explain this in my post. I mean the reason they are changing things such as  Made to order and requiring 85k spend and also reserving things like this pendant  is because they have scrambled to serve smaller clients previously and they will not be doing that going forward.


I don't know if that would solve their supply chain issues though, more like putting a band-aid on a broken leg. Sooner or later they'll still end up with many clients spending $85k+, what then? Just keep raising the pre-spend threshold because they can't keep up with the demand? Do they take 2 years to train the jewelry specialists/experts like Hermes with their artisans or they're only limited in sourcing raw materials?  I have so many questions....


----------



## missie1

cindy05 said:


> I wonder if this year's will be the elusive turquoise which everyone goes crazy for. That would make sense why they're so hush hush about it in order to not to stir up a frenzy.


It’s definitely not going to be turquoise anything.


----------



## missie1

waterlily112 said:


> I don't know if that would solve their supply chain issues though, more like putting a band-aid on a broken leg. Sooner or later they'll still end up with many clients spending $85k+, what then? Just keep raising the pre-spend threshold because they can't keep up with the demand? Do they take 2 years to train the jewelry specialists/experts like Hermes with their artisans or they're only limited in sourcing raw materials?  I have so many questions....


I don’t think it’s a supply chain issue for the 85K spend limit vs a desire to curb all the MTO /SO requests that people make and then don’t pick up.  This spend limit is probably one way to identify how certain  limited pieces can be allocated based on brand loyalty.


----------



## missie1

justaregularwhitegirl said:


> I could not agree more. No need to “reward” already loyal clients spending five to six figures. It makes more sense to get newer clients hooked on the brand and get a new generation addicted. While VCA may be a trend piece now, trends are moving faster than ever, and they know this is fleeting. They need to build brand loyalty.


They don’t need to get new clients hooked VCA already commands brand loyalty.  It’s a reason why so many have spends way over 20k.


----------



## chuyou___x3

I was told maybe the second batch I am to get one.   So, first batch goes to loyal customers whom are big $$$$$$$.    I am assuming what happened last year how it looks so much like spammed per the picture that a lot of the "LOYAL" clients rejected them.   Afterward, they were very upset how they were unable to get one.    Idk honestly, I legit spent a lot this year alone at VCA and I am still trying to get a certain piece, however unable to get it and been waiting since last year.     

I also feel like I have a great relationship with my SA, but the way how HQ is running things they are turning people away, which is a major turn off IMO.


----------



## waterlily112

missie1 said:


> I don’t think it’s a supply chain issue for the 85K spend limit vs a desire to curb all the MTO /SO requests that people make and then don’t pick up.  This spend limit is probably one way to identify how certain  limited pieces can be allocated based on brand loyalty.



85k+ spend limit won't prevent people from backing out of a MTO/SO requests, nor it'll prove brand loyalty. We've seen how that played out at Hermes from time to time again  Those $85k profiles don't just happen overnight, they started off small. If you see a new client dropping $85k+ a year on VCA, chances are, you've earned yourself a reseller.


----------



## cloee

missie1 said:


> I don’t think it’s a supply chain issue for the 85K spend limit vs a desire to curb all the MTO /SO requests that people make and then don’t pick up.  This spend limit is probably one way to identify how certain  limited pieces can be allocated based on brand loyalty.


Pardon my ignorance, but for us here in Canada, we need to prepay in full for the MTO/SO requests. Is it not the same everywhere else?  Thanks.


----------



## chuyou___x3

cloee said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but for us here in Canada, we need to prepay in full for the MTO/SO requests. Is it not the same everywhere else?  Thanks.


Certain items have HQ approval without history spending.   However, depending on the items and also need min 30% down depending your relationship with your SA and store policy.


----------



## missie1

waterlily112 said:


> 85k+ spend limit won't prevent people from backing out of a MTO/SO requests, nor it'll prove brand loyalty. We've seen how that played out at Hermes from time to time again  Those $85k profiles don't just happen overnight, they started off small. If you see a new client dropping $85k+ a year on VCA, chances are, you've earned yourself a reseller.





cloee said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but for us here in Canada, we need to prepay in full for the MTO/SO requests. Is it not the same everywhere else?  Thanks.


All my MTO I’ve only had to pay 30% in US. Also once it comes you can reject it and have credit to use towards something else.  I always get my MTO items.


----------



## ShadowComet

cloee said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but for us here in Canada, we need to prepay in full for the MTO/SO requests. Is it not the same everywhere else?  Thanks.




I only paid 30% deposit in U.S.


----------



## cloee

@missie1 @lilxcat @ShadowComet Thanks. I didn’t realize it wasn’t the case everywhere. Good to know.
The deposit for us is just for existing items in production. Then for MTO/SO, we prepay upfront. So I guess that addresses issues with items not being picked up.


----------



## missie1

waterlily112 said:


> 85k+ spend limit won't prevent people from backing out of a MTO/SO requests, nor it'll prove brand loyalty. We've seen how that played out at Hermes from time to time again  Those $85k profiles don't just happen overnight, they started off small. If you see a new client dropping $85k+ a year on VCA, chances are, you've earned yourself a reseller.


Everyone starts off with low purchase history however 85k in 1-2 years time isn’t that hard to do when purchasing few Alhambra pave pieces.  That doesn’t make one a reseller.   Now many won’t be placing the order without the spend threshold so that limits the backing out tremendously.  I also heard that was one of the reasons it was put into place.  I’m quite sure when they run profiles to look at their targets and SO rejections it showed a pattern


----------



## LenaDuree

M


cloee said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but for us here in Canada, we need to prepay in full for the MTO/SO requests. Is it not the same everywhere else?  Thanks.


MTO is 30% SO can be 30%, 50%. Never had to pay in full.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

cloee said:


> @missie1 @lilxcat @ShadowComet Thanks. I didn’t realize it wasn’t the case everywhere. Good to know.
> The deposit for us is just for existing items in production. Then for MTO/SO, we prepay upfront. So I guess that addresses issues with items not being picked up.



Just wanted to add: I've been asked to pay in full beforehand. But when I inquired if it had to be 100%, the SA then said 30% was the minimum. This was for pre-orders and MTOs only though. And I'm in the US, for reference.


----------



## koeeeee

Do we know what shade of green it is. I’m dying!


----------



## Shore5

Well, I never purchased anything VCA and they had no problem taking $1200 deposit to pre-order HP. 
Makes zero sense. Do I expect a credit or do you think I have a chance?


----------



## lvchanellvr

koeeeee said:


> Do we know what shade of green it is. I’m dying!


Do we have confirmation that it is a green stone? I have a headache from catching up on all the posts and may have missed the metal color - is it YG, WG or RG?


----------



## waterlily112

missie1 said:


> Everyone start off with low purchase history however 85k in 1-2 years time isn’t that hard to do when purchasing few Alhambra pave pieces.  That doesn’t make one a reseller.   Now many won’t be placing the order without the spend threshold so that limits the backing out tremendously.  I also heard that was one of the reasons it was put into place.  I’m quite sure when they run profiles to look at their targets and SO rejections it showed a pattern


I'm not here to speculate the reasonable spending per profile in a year, or implying anyone who drop $85k within a year or two is automatically a reseller. At the same time, just because some clients spent less than $10k in a year, doesn't mean they aren't worthy to curate brand loyalty either. My question wasn't even about spending threshold for MTO/SO, it's about how all of that played into the supply chain issue that the SA's claimed they have and what @sjunky13's comment has eluded to, which also affecting the production and distribution of the HP. Maybe there isn't such low quantity of HP after all and most people who want one will end up getting one. But as of now, HP sounds like the shiny trophies that are being handed out to people with big spending history only. I don't fault them for prioritizing the HP that way, the question is why are they so limited in the first place. They were doing just fine in the past two years in the midst of the pandemic. Something isn't adding up here and I'm here for some tea


----------



## missie1

Shore5 said:


> Well, I never purchased anything VCA and they had no problem taking $1200 deposit to pre-order HP.
> Makes zero sense. Do I expect a credit or do you think I have a chance?


Who knows just when we think we have it figured out a curve ball comes… it’s all up to the VCA gods lol. I personally would be surprised if newbie with no purchase history scores one especially after issues from last year but I’m hoping you will.  We all have been newbies before and fact that your deposit was taken is a good sign.  If they don’t have the item to sell you then you get full refund in that case.  Fingers crossed for you


----------



## waterlily112

lvchanellvr said:


> Do we have confirmation that it is a green stone? I have a headache from catching up on all the posts and may have missed the metal color - is it YG, WG or RG?



My friend's SA texted her this morning and said there's a HP reserved for her & it'll be in WG. But the SA said she can't disclose anything else or share any photos until 10/1


----------



## ox4tahiti

A lady just let me know that "My Sa said the HP is green porcelain with WG, bluish" 

I was hoping for a YG or RG


----------



## missie1

waterlily112 said:


> I'm not here to speculate the reasonable spending per profile in a year, or implying anyone who drop $85k within a year or two is automatically a reseller. At the same time, just because some clients spent less than $10k in a year, doesn't mean they aren't worthy to curate brand loyalty either. My question wasn't even about spending threshold for MTO/SO, it's about how all of that played into the supply chain issue that the SA's claimed they have and what @sjunky13's comment has eluded to, which also affecting the production and distribution of the HP. Maybe there isn't such low quantity of HP after all and most people who want one will end up getting one. But as of now, HP sounds like the shiny trophies that are being handed out to people with big spending history only. I don't fault them for prioritizing the HP that way, the question is why are they so limited in the first place. They were doing just fine in the past two years in the midst of the pandemic. Something isn't adding up here and I'm here for some tea


I heard hp is always offered in limited quantities.  Word is that last year they had tons of demands for this item from totally new clients with absolutely No purchase history.   Im assuming they are treating it how the do all limited releases…..offering to certain established clientale based on what piece/material it is.  Just like some individuals got offered turquoise butterfly pieces and others didn’t.


----------



## ThisVNchick

waterlily112 said:


> 85k+ spend limit won't prevent people from backing out of a MTO/SO requests, nor it'll prove brand loyalty. We've seen how that played out at Hermes from time to time again  Those $85k profiles don't just happen overnight, they started off small. If you see a new client dropping $85k+ a year on VCA, chances are, you've earned yourself a reseller.


Personally, I don’t think $85k is that much in VCA’s realm. That’s shameful to say, but sadly, it’s true. The clients that VCA are catering to and want to cater to are not buying the occasional 1 motif pendant or 5 motif bracelets. The target client base is buying the Perlee clover as a starter piece, pave pieces, non-Alhambra designs, and HJ. And if you’re in this category of clients, you’re easily dropping 6 figures a year for 3-4 pieces. I think reselling jewelry is a bit different than reselling other luxury goods. Jewelry is more personal and harder to sell. I still think it is not as lucrative and personally I know of only one who is a personal shopper, none that actually resells VCA like they do LV/Chanel/Hermes (which you can find on SM to be a dime a dozen).


----------



## waterlily112

missie1 said:


> I heard hp is always offered in limited quantities.  Word is that last year they had tons of demands for this item from totally new clients with absolutely No purchase history.   Im assuming they are treating it how the do all limited releases…..offering to certain established clientale based on what piece/material it is.  Just like some individuals got offered turquoise butterfly pieces and others didn’t.


I mean I'm aware that they're limited edition, just not aware they're limited to established clients only or has been. I got both HP from 2020 & 2021 as new client. Maybe I've just gotten lucky all this time then


----------



## oliversperson

cindy05 said:


> How exciting! Did they hint at what shade of green? Is it light like green apple or dark like malachite?


sorry cindy  she didnt say green specifically i read into it she just said her SA confirmed its porcelain and then later added that VCA is going down their VIP list (didnt mention spend threshold) and offering the HP from Oct. 1st to 3rd but wont have any left for the lowly customers (not her words but u know) who didnt meet the VIP cut


----------



## ThisVNchick

waterlily112 said:


> I mean I'm aware that they're limited edition, just not aware they're limited to established clients only or has been. I got both HP from 2020 & 2021 as new client. Maybe I've just gotten lucky all this time then


Did you get it during the first wave? Not that it matters but the first wave is typically for established clients and then they open it up for new clients. And there is usually many waves (not sure why I only hear of 2). The 2019 HP was available up until August of 2020! Unless this year is truly limited, I don’t see why you wouldn’t get one. Unless the “list” is a new sales tactic, meaning, you should buy something else to increase your odds of getting the 2022 HP (very a la Hermes).


----------



## missie1

ThisVNchick said:


> Did you get it during the first wave? Not that it matters but the first wave is typically for established clients and then they open it up for new clients. And there is usually many waves (not sure why I only hear of 2). The 2019 HP was available up until August of 2020! Unless this year is truly limited, I don’t see why you wouldn’t get one. Unless the “list” is a new sales tactic, meaning, you should buy something else to increase your odds of getting the 2022 HP (very a la Hermes).


I think the list is direct result of what happened last year and they are trying to limit that frenzy activity from occurring.  It’s rather weird tbh all this frenzy about HP that rarely matches any other VCA piece like earrings or bracelet.


----------



## lvchanellvr

waterlily112 said:


> My friend's SA texted her this morning and said there's a HP reserved for her & it'll be in WG. But the SA said she can't disclose anything else or share any photos until 10/1


@waterlily112 Thank you for the information.


----------



## missie1

ThisVNchick said:


> Personally, I don’t think $85k is that much in VCA’s realm. That’s shameful to say, but sadly, it’s true. The clients that VCA are catering to and want to cater to are not buying the occasional 1 motif pendant or 5 motif bracelets. The target client base is buying the Perlee clover as a starter piece, pave pieces, non-Alhambra designs, and HJ. And if you’re in this category of clients, you’re easily dropping 6 figures a year for 3-4 pieces. I think reselling jewelry is a bit different than reselling other luxury goods. Jewelry is more personal and harder to sell. I still think it is not as lucrative and personally I know of only one who is a personal shopper, none that actually resells VCA like they do LV/Chanel/Hermes (which you can find on SM to be a dime a dozen).


Definitely harder to resell because of the way VCA holds its value.  It’s better to buy from boutique and get spend credit for ready available items.


----------



## ThisVNchick

missie1 said:


> I think the list is direct result of what happened last year and they are trying to limit that frenzy activity from occurring.  It’s rather weird tbh all this frenzy about HP that rarely matches any other VCA piece like earrings or bracelet.


Honestly, I feel like most people want it because it’s a piece that will definitely keep its value (the LE effect). For me, personally, LE or not, my first thought is will I get my money back from cost per wear. If I can’t, I pass. When buying luxury goods, I don’t think it’s a good idea to category these pieces as “investments” and only buy based on whether or not this investment can keep its value.


----------



## sunshineshiney

Agreed


Bisoux78 said:


> "Supply Chain Issues" is a bunch of crap. The whole world is open now...they're just using that excuse to create supply and demand buzz and exclusivity so consumers will clamor for more.


I know they (and others) had supply chain issues in 2020 and 2021. 

Not sure if there are still shortages along with supply chain issues in the luxury jewelry industry, but I know there are still major shortages/supply chain issues with appliances.

Same goes for some vehicles and trucks.


----------



## cloee

waterlily112 said:


> I mean I'm aware that they're limited edition, just not aware they're limited to established clients only or has been. I got both HP from 2020 & 2021 as new client. Maybe I've just gotten lucky all this time then


It also depends where you are located. Typically we get 2 batches but only one batch made it last year in my store. So there’s that too. The spend was already being looked into in the last for us but the SA still had discretion. This time it seems it’s up to the store manager so I guess we just have to wait and see. Glad you were able to get both easily during those 2 years.


----------



## waterlily112

ThisVNchick said:


> Personally, I don’t think $85k is that much in VCA’s realm. That’s shameful to say, but sadly, it’s true. The clients that VCA are catering to and want to cater to are not buying the occasional 1 motif pendant or 5 motif bracelets. The target client base is buying the Perlee clover as a starter piece, pave pieces, non-Alhambra designs, and HJ. And if you’re in this category of clients, you’re easily dropping 6 figures a year for 3-4 pieces. I think reselling jewelry is a bit different than reselling other luxury goods. Jewelry is more personal and harder to sell. I still think it is not as lucrative and personally I know of only one who is a personal shopper, none that actually resells VCA like they do LV/Chanel/Hermes (which you can find on SM to be a dime a dozen).



Oh yeah, whenever I bring up resellers I'm referring to the personal shoppers that I've described in the previous post, not the VCA clients who just reselling random pieces on FP. Sure, spending $85k at VCA isn't that much, but that's quite unusual for new clients to just go all out on a luxury brand in such short amount of time unless you're truly satisfied with the quality and customer service, no? I remember buying a perlee pendant as my starter piece, wore it for a year and been happy with it, then decided to get the diamond perlee bracelet to replace my love bracelet. After that I stopped shopping at VCA until I came back to the US, where all the VCA pieces I've purchased are from the alhambra collection. I guess by your description, I would've been a target client if they look at my EU profile, but in the US I'm just chopped livers because I only bought the basic stuff. 



ThisVNchick said:


> Did you get it during the first wave? Not that it matters but the first wave is typically for established clients and then they open it up for new clients. And there is usually many waves (not sure why I only hear of 2). The 2019 HP was available up until August of 2020! Unless this year is truly limited, I don’t see why you wouldn’t get one. Unless the “list” is a new sales tactic, meaning, you should buy something else to increase your odds of getting the 2022 HP (very a la Hermes).



Yep, I've gotten both fairly early. I might've gotten the rhodonite during the 2nd wave since it was in early November. We shall see if this year's HP is truly limited or just all hype


----------



## Ylesiya

I haven't even chased any of my SAs for it. I mentioned some time ago I am interested but that's pretty much it and they've been quiet as well.
Frankly speaking, all this hype and deliberate choosiness as well as artificially created "limited-ness" are a very strong off-putting point for me. It feels like a king is choosing who of the peasants is worthy. I was hoping VCA would have a bit more integrity rather than going that particular path. I understand everyone can't be satisfied but making this selection process so blunt and unwelcoming is rather offensive. I am not into green porcelain\WG pendants but having the brand I spent quite a bit of money with basically telling me "you are not worthy" is something beyond my understanding and definitely not enhancing brand\client relationship in general.

And frankly speaking, even though we are told "oh it's so hard to produce" - cmon people, this is just a tiny piece of ceramic, it's not hard or rare or whatever.


----------



## waterlily112

cloee said:


> It also depends where you are located. Typically we get 2 batches but only one batch made it last year in my store. So there’s that too. The spend was already being looked into in the last for us but the SA still had discretion. This time it seems it’s up to the store manager so I guess we just have to wait and see. Glad you were able to get both easily during those 2 years.



I got both pieces in US, but neither were purchased under my profile. My fiance got me the WG guilloche and my friend helped me pick up the rhodonite from the flagship, both of them didn't have a purchase history. That's why I'm surprised by the exclusivity because I was under the impression that the HP is fairly easy to come by. Hope everybody who wants a HP this year get one though


----------



## arcana

I've lost interest in purchasing.. but I just wanna KNOWW what it is! lol 
How is it possible that 76 pages in and people have put down money in full but we don't even know??


----------



## cindy05

oliversperson said:


> sorry cindy  she didnt say green specifically i read into it she just said her SA confirmed its porcelain and then later added that VCA is going down their VIP list (didnt mention spend threshold) and offering the HP from Oct. 1st to 3rd but wont have any left for the lowly customers (not her words but u know) who didnt meet the VIP cut


Ah ok. Thank you. Not crazy about it being porcelain. We shall see.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

I was just about to say I think a lot of people are losing interest at this point. Not as many people are posting in the thread now. We’re getting tired. At least I am lol.


----------



## Leo the Lion

The thread is turning somewhat negative and so much speculation and scenarios that's why I stopped posting. I'm just waiting for the confirmation. I do not have a sevres porcelain one so I'm excited to see it.


----------



## gagabag

Agreed! There’s too much speculation and not in a fun way! I just want to know what it is so I can decide if I want it or pass. I collect any VCA in WG so I might be getting it (if indeed in WG) regardless… My SA just said she will video call on me on 1 Oct so I could decide then. I didn’t press on as she is usually upfront with any info if she’s at liberty to say so.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

Leo the Lion said:


> The thread is turning somewhat negative and so much speculation and scenarios that's why I stopped posting. I'm just waiting for the confirmation. I do not have a sevres porcelain one so I'm excited to see it.





gagabag said:


> Agreed! There’s too much speculation and not in a fun way! I just want to know what it is so I can decide if I want it or pass. I collect any VCA in WG so I might be getting it (if indeed in WG) regardless… My SA just said she will video call on me on 1 Oct so I could decide then. I didn’t press on as she is usually upfront with any info if she’s at liberty to say so.



MTE. And another silver lining: IF I get offered the HP, I won't have to book a last minute flight at least. Yay!


----------



## justaregularwhitegirl

Ylesiya said:


> I haven't even chased any of my SAs for it. I mentioned some time ago I am interested but that's pretty much it and they've been quiet as well.
> Frankly speaking, all this hype and deliberate choosiness as well as artificially created "limited-ness" are a very strong off-putting point for me. It feels like a king is choosing who of the peasants is worthy. I was hoping VCA would have a bit more integrity rather than going that particular path. I understand everyone can't be satisfied but making this selection process so blunt and unwelcoming is rather offensive. I am not into green porcelain\WG pendants but having the brand I spent quite a bit of money with basically telling me "you are not worthy" is something beyond my understanding and definitely not enhancing brand\client relationship in general.
> 
> And frankly speaking, even though we are told "oh it's so


----------



## hxw5218

The "blue-ish green" hint that was mentioned by someone's SA in the previous post got me so excited!! I wonder if it'll be the color of aquaprase  I'm going into the store on wed, hopefully we'll get some official leaks by then


----------



## AlexaKate

after reading the post here “diligently” seem the most likely answer is wg and green porcelain with color leaning towards aqua pastel green, that’s my bet!! (If my bet is correct, would i be rewarded with the HP in first wave? That’s some incentive for detective work in this forum )


----------



## halliehallie

My SA just told me “light emerald in porcelain”


----------



## 7777777

halliehallie said:


> My SA just told me “light emerald in porcelain”


Do you know the gold color?


----------



## waterlily112

So it is green porcelain with WG after all? Can't wait to see the actual photo of the HP though so I can finally go to bed


----------



## halliehallie

7777777 said:


> Do you know the gold color?


She said she will look into that and get back to me.


----------



## LenaDuree

Should be interesting. Can’t wait to get a pic. Maybe tomorrow? Surprised we haven’t seen anything by now though bc I thought someone in Asia said they would hear tomorrow which is … already now. I don’t care about whether or not I want it, I just need to know what this secret special green color is! I literally have never cared as much about a color. Bravo to VCA.


----------



## sosauce

If it’s white gold and a vibrant, blue-green, Tiffany-colored porcelain, then I am interested. I was really hoping for aquaprase, like the kind Boucheron uses. But a clean turquoise/teal/aqua color isn’t very common for minerals, so I’d understand why they’d go with a manmade material. 

If it’s not Tiffany colored, I have a hard time seeing myself caring for a piece of pool tile. Especially for green ceramic, when there’s chrysoprase, jadeite, green agate, prasiolite, nephrite, aventurine, and numerous other green minerals from the natural world that would’ve made better contenders.


----------



## lucky7355

sosauce said:


> If it’s white gold and a vibrant, blue-green, Tiffany-colored porcelain, then I am interested. I was really hoping for aquaprase, like the kind Boucheron uses. But a clean turquoise/teal/aqua color isn’t very common for minerals, so I’d understand why they’d go with a manmade material.
> 
> If it’s not Tiffany colored, I have a hard time seeing myself caring for a piece of pool tile. Especially for green ceramic, when there’s chrysoprase, jadeite, green agate, prasiolite, nephrite, aventurine, and numerous other green minerals from the natural world that would’ve made better contenders.


A Tiffany blue color would be fun. Mostly because it’s my puppy’s birth year and that’s his “color”. 

I would totally be that person to get a $4k pendant to represent their dog.


----------



## waterlily112

sosauce said:


> If it’s white gold and a vibrant, blue-green, Tiffany-colored porcelain, then I am interested. I was really hoping for aquaprase, like the kind Boucheron uses. But a clean turquoise/teal/aqua color isn’t very common for minerals, so I’d understand why they’d go with a manmade material.
> 
> If it’s not Tiffany colored, I have a hard time seeing myself caring for a piece of pool tile. Especially for green ceramic, when there’s chrysoprase, jadeite, green agate, prasiolite, nephrite, aventurine, and numerous other green minerals from the natural world that would’ve made better contenders.



Last year we had spam and now pool tile. I'm done for the night 

We can be getting any one of this then:


----------



## sjunky13

LOL, last year everyone said Spam, but it was actually a very pretty and stunning stone! My dear friend has a lot of SO porcelain  pieces and she doesn't mind that it is not a precious stone at all. 
After all I have Onyx,  MOP  and grey MOP and those are not valuable materials at all.
I am glad it is white gold for those that have a hard time getting regular WG pieces! I think it will be beautiful. Even the bulls eye 2017 pendant people hated then loved.


----------



## Leo the Lion

halliehallie said:


> My SA just told me “light emerald in porcelain”


With "light emerald green" there are many shades but could be so pretty in a jade bracelet type transluscent green shade or more sage like VCA box/travel pouches. The suspense is real!


----------



## EpiFanatic

ox4tahiti said:


> A lady just let me know that "My Sa said the HP is green porcelain with WG, bluish"
> 
> I was hoping for a YG or RG


Starting to hear some consistencies in the stories. WG?  Dang it!!  Thought I was safe!  What would make me think twice is the porcelain. Guess I’ll have to decide how I feel when I see it.


----------



## sjunky13

EpiFanatic said:


> Starting to hear some consistencies in the stories. WG?  Dang it!!  Thought I was safe!


Our white gold queen is here! Will you be tempted?


----------



## EpiFanatic

sjunky13 said:


> Our white gold queen is here! Will you be tempted?


I might. I wish they used a natural stone because those are just prettier than porcelain. But VCA never fails to surprise me so I always regret passing judgement before I see it and often try it. I’m envisioning earrings or a 5 motif more than just a pendant. There are very few WG and bright stone offerings so it could be quite beautiful and would stack well with WG neutrals. I’m not a huge pendant person but I might get it as a gift for my mom who loves pendants. Otherwise I have other WG SOs that I am still working on that can use the funds.


----------



## sjunky13

EpiFanatic said:


> I might. I wish they used a natural stone because those are just prettier than porcelain. But VCA never fails to surprise me so I always regret passing judgement before I see it and often try it. I’m envisioning earrings or a 5 motif more than just a pendant. There are very few WG and bright stone offerings so it could be quite beautiful and would stack well with WG neutrals. I’m not a huge pendant person but I might get it as a gift for my mom who loves pendants. Otherwise I have other WG SOs that I am still working on that can use the funds.


I think it will be stunning . I myself am not a small pendant person, I love Magic pendants though! I love bracelets and rings so much more. I think that would be lovely to gift to your mom as she loves and looks nice in pendants. I remember her in the MOP Butterfly.


----------



## EpiFanatic

sjunky13 said:


> I think it will be stunning . I myself am not a small pendant person, I love Magic pendants though! I love bracelets and rings so much more. I think that would be lovely to gift to your mom as she loves and looks nice in pendants. I remember her in the MOP Butterfly.


You’re so thoughtful. My mom does look great in pendants. I agree with you that. The size is a bit small. I think the Hong Kong Prince edition is the perfect size for a pendant. It would be awesome if they made a holiday pendant that size with no diamond.


----------



## sjunky13

EpiFanatic said:


> You’re so thoughtful. My mom does look great in pendants. I agree with you that. The size is a bit small. I think the Hong Kong Prince edition is the perfect size for a pendant. It would be awesome if they made a holiday pendant that size with no diamond.


Agree, perfect size! No diamond, even better.


----------



## ShoooSh

We need pix pls


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

lilxcat said:


> I was told maybe the second batch I am to get one.   So, first batch goes to loyal customers whom are big $$$$$$$.    I am assuming what happened last year how it looks so much like spammed per the picture that a lot of the "LOYAL" clients rejected them.   Afterward, they were very upset how they were unable to get one.    Idk honestly, I legit spent a lot this year alone at VCA and I am still trying to get a certain piece, however unable to get it and been waiting since last year.
> 
> I also feel like I have a great relationship with my SA, but the way how HQ is running things they are turning people away, which is a major turn off IMO.


I do not think it has to do with big spends. I was offered one and I am only at 30k spend


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

ShoooSh said:


> We need pix pls


ur from Dubai yes? (judging from the picture haha)


----------



## Han_B

diamondsondiamonds said:


> I do not think it has to do with big spends. I was offered one and I am only at 30k spend


I think there are regional differences across the globe, If you are in a country that is not so frenzied about holiday pendants then you are likely to get a higher chance I suppose. And spending threshold would be subjective to the country cuz I am from a smaller country where VCA is not as strong as Cartier and people aren’t so crazy about holiday pendants in general. So would make it easier to get it. I believe threshold is a reference more than an actual number. And since it’s subjective individual stores make that call


----------



## shannily

Who’s also been getting notifications on update of this thread and checking it during work?! 
WG and green would be amazing. Still doesn’t justify the price though.


----------



## ox4tahiti

I just heard WG with green but not porcelain but not natural stone either. Will be interesting to know what it is


----------



## shannily

ox4tahiti said:


> I just heard WG with green but not porcelain but not natural stone either. Will be interesting to know what it is


What else is left?


----------



## sunshineshiney

shannily said:


> What else is left?


Not sure if anyone mentioned Jade? Peridot?


----------



## Han_B

shannily said:


> What else is left?


Wood, other materials like the letterwood.


----------



## shannily

Han_B said:


> Wood, other materials like the letterwood.


But it needs to be green


----------



## ShoooSh

Dubai Boutique will officially update their clients on 29/09


----------



## tea_reverie

Last year’s holiday pendant was mauve/pink with RG which was in harmony with the new Alhambra carnelian RG guilloche pieces that were released (ie; warm tones). This year’s new Alhambra pieces are WG guilloche and judging from the buzz here, the holiday pendant will be in WG and the colour is likely something in a cool tone… so judging by this trend, we can now extrapolate that the new Alhambra additions every year will give us some clue as to the metal and possible colour direction of the holiday pendant? Lol


----------



## Glitterbomb

shannily said:


> What else is left?



Maw Sit Sit? Jadeite? Tourmaline (maybe even paraiba tourmaline)? Topaz? Amazonite?

I wanted an SO made with Amazonite a year ago and they rejected it. Maybe because they are using it for this years HP?


----------



## Glitterbomb

There are so many green gemstones...


----------



## Glitterbomb

There's even green MOP...


----------



## sunshineshiney

tea_reverie said:


> Last year’s holiday pendant was mauve/pink with RG which was in harmony with the new Alhambra carnelian RG guilloche pieces that were released (ie; warm tones). This year’s new Alhambra pieces are WG guilloche and judging from the buzz here, the holiday pendant will be in WG and the colour is likely something in a cool tone… so judging by this trend, we can now extrapolate that the new Alhambra additions every year will give us some clue as to the metal and possible colour direction of the holiday pendant? Lol


This has got to be the most brilliant thing I’ve ever read at 2am!


----------



## Obsessed_girl

lilxcat said:


> I was told maybe the second batch I am to get one.   So, first batch goes to loyal customers whom are big $$$$$$$.    I am assuming what happened last year how it looks so much like spammed per the picture that a lot of the "LOYAL" clients rejected them.   Afterward, they were very upset how they were unable to get one.    Idk honestly, I legit spent a lot this year alone at VCA and I am still trying to get a certain piece, however unable to get it and been waiting since last year.
> 
> I also feel like I have a great relationship with my SA, but the way how HQ is running things they are turning people away, which is a major turn off IMO.


Did they tell you are in the second patch this year ?


----------



## ShoooSh

I cant wrap my mind around the fact that this thread started on 11/05/22 & we r still here struggling - hahaha


----------



## shannily

Maybe we started discussing much earlier than they started production


----------



## mikimoto007

shannily said:


> Maybe we started discussing much earlier than they started production



Lols. They wait for this thread to start to gather some ideas....


----------



## ox4tahiti

shannily said:


> What else is left?


I myself wonder what it could be too ! My SA said not porcelain, i could not get more info. Definitely not Tiffany green but something else green blueish combined with WG, very elegant I was told


----------



## ox4tahiti

Glitterbomb said:


> There are so many green gemstones...
> 
> View attachment 5618480
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618481


Sadly the SA said it is not natural stone, I wonder if it is enamel


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

why am i getting anxious about my SA turning around and saying you are not on the list when she told me that I already am 
I ran out of things to get anxious about


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

Glitterbomb said:


> There are so many green gemstones...
> 
> View attachment 5618480
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618481


They are all so pretty!!


----------



## chuyou___x3

Obsessed_girl said:


> Did they tell you are in the second patch this year ?


Yea, per my SA ☹️


----------



## chuyou___x3

diamondsondiamonds said:


> why am i getting anxious about my SA turning around and saying you are not on the list when she told me that I already am
> I ran out of things to get anxious about


She turned around saying you’re not on the list?


----------



## Ylesiya

Weird - I just got a message from my SA saying that they have a pendant for me  but they only can share what it is on the 1st Oct.


----------



## Lien

Glitterbomb said:


> There are so many green gemstones...
> 
> View attachment 5618480
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618481



haha.  I only like emerald, demantoid and tsavorite.  My guess is that VCA won't use any of those for the HP.


----------



## shannily

ox4tahiti said:


> Sadly the SA said it is not natural stone, I wonder if it is enamel


Enamel would be nice!

There is green gold too.


----------



## hopiko

If it’s not stone or porcelain then let’s hope for enamel!  I don’t want a pendant made from grass…LOL!  Enamel can be amazing!


----------



## mikimoto007

shannily said:


> Enamel would be nice!
> 
> There is green gold too.


I don't like green gold but this is an interesting idea.


----------



## stephbb9

shannily said:


> Maybe we started discussing much earlier than they started production


How about starting next year’s thread? Now I can’t wait to see what it will be!


----------



## shannily

How about titanium? Lol


----------



## allanrvj

shannily said:


> How about titanium? Lol


a bone implant holiday pendant yes!


----------



## CATEYES

******** just published a guess/intel of what she’s been told on her blog. Here is a snapshot of three piecing it together:


----------



## jenayb

^^ Ah, so it is matte croc this year, eh?


----------



## amiravander

ox4tahiti said:


> Sadly the SA said it is not natural stone, I wonder if it is enamel


If it's guilloche enamel, my head will explode. It would be stunning!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

hopiko said:


> If it’s not stone or porcelain then let’s hope for enamel!  I don’t want a pendant made from grass…LOL!  Enamel can be amazing!


If it is grass, VCA designers must have run out of ideas and smoked something serious ...


----------



## stephbb9

Just saw this on IG:


----------



## twitspie

No idea if this is true but


----------



## pookyd

Just read that it’s light green porcelain with white gold. I wonder how true that is?


----------



## Julie’s Purse Closet

pookyd said:


> Just read that it’s light green porcelain with white gold. I wonder how true that is?


If it is, I think it's so pretty! Clean and fresh- reminds me of Spring!


----------



## mikimoto007

Not a fan of this shade of green, but I can appreciate why collectors would love it, given the VCA colour.


----------



## pookyd

Julie’s Purse Closet said:


> If it is, I think it's so pretty! Clean and fresh- reminds me of Spring!


Yes I think it would be pretty. My SA said to me that the chances of me getting one is slim  so oh well…I’m sure something else will capture the eye!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

lucky7355 said:


> A Tiffany blue color would be fun. Mostly because it’s my puppy’s birth year and that’s his “color”.
> 
> I would totally be that person to get a $4k pendant to represent their dog.
> 
> View attachment 5618413


I love this so much!! And his pokeball too. I dieeeee


----------



## livluvlux

I wonder maybe Korean celadon. It’s a porcelain like material, not a stone. Would tie in new Seoul flagship. It falls in this color range.


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

I’m praying it’s not this shade. This looks like an expired toothpaste


----------



## Han_B

Diamonds in dubai posted this, I am grateful my wallets safe


----------



## glamourbag

Yikes. I hope its not like that shade of green. Its like toothpaste green. I know its a mock up but  - I dont mean to offend anyone.


----------



## glamourbag

diamondsondiamonds said:


> I’m praying it’s not this shade. This looks like an expired toothpaste


LOL I literally just wrote this and hadnt seen you post yet! LOL ok so its not just me.....


----------



## CATEYES

jenayb said:


> ^^ Ah, so it is matte croc this year, eh?


Lol I assume just color wise


----------



## papertiger

CATEYES said:


> ******** just published a guess/intel of what she’s been told on her blog. Here is a snapshot of three piecing it together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618539



OK, that colour is the _only_ green I can't wear


----------



## EpiFanatic

Han_B said:


> Diamonds in dubai posted this, I am grateful my wallets safe
> View attachment 5618568


I saw this only as a mock up of their prediction. 
Can you link please?


----------



## sjunky13

I think it's beautiful! Green is very hot this year. Of course it will look better irl! Yay for you white gold gals.


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

glamourbag said:


> LOL I literally just wrote this and hadnt seen you post yet! LOL ok so its not just me.....


Hahahaha no!!! Great minds think alike.


----------



## allanrvj

Han_B said:


> Diamonds in dubai posted this, I am grateful my wallets safe
> View attachment 5618568


makes sense. they use this green on the Perlée campaign.

whew! I'm glad I'm not into this shade.


----------



## sjunky13

I think it will be better than the mock up. More pastel. minty!


----------



## Leo the Lion

stephbb9 said:


> Just saw this on IG:
> View attachment 5618545


So close to the VCA packaging colors as I thought. It is also like peridot green for us August birthdays and a very neutral green for all. The porcelain will be good to be more consistent on the shade, last year was so much talk "too dark, too light, too many inclusions". I'm excited to see it.


----------



## jenayb

Hmm! it will be interesting to see confirmed pics of the actual colour if it's green porcelain this year. 

The mock up above reminds me of the colour of bridesmaid dresses... I can't unsee it.


----------



## sjunky13

jenayb said:


> Hmm! it will be interesting to see confirmed pics of the actual colour if it's green porcelain this year.
> 
> The mock up above reminds me of the colour of bridesmaid dresses... I can't unsee it.


Jordan almonds! I love it, lol. I love pastels. Ha!


----------



## Han_B

EpiFanatic said:


> I saw this only as a mock up of their prediction.
> Can you link please?


Here you go! 








						Diamonds in Dubai (@diamondsindubaii) • Instagram photos and videos
					

6,048 Followers, 396 Following, 69 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Diamonds in Dubai (@diamondsindubaii)




					instagram.com


----------



## jenayb

sjunky13 said:


> Jordan almonds! I love it, lol. I love pastels. Ha!



Dang I love Jordan almonds...


----------



## EpiFanatic

Han_B said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diamonds in Dubai (@diamondsindubaii) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 6,048 Followers, 396 Following, 69 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Diamonds in Dubai (@diamondsindubaii)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com


Thank you!


----------



## sjunky13

jenayb said:


> Dang I love Jordan almonds...


----------



## Xoxo_t

I think even though this year’s pendent is so exclusive based on what SAs are saying, I have a feeling many clients will pass because it’s white gold… once they pass the pendent will be more available to everyone!


----------



## A bottle of Red

This is what’s so exclusive?!


----------



## jenayb

A bottle of Red said:


> This is what’s so exclusive?!



Yes, of course it is. 

It is made of Jordan almonds.


----------



## hoot

Funny how we tend to associate colors with something pleasant if we like it and something not as nice if we don’t. Irish Spring soap popped in my head when I first saw the photo. (Should tell you how I feel about the color! Lol)



** weird thing is I do like jordan almonds!


----------



## mikimoto007

jenayb said:


> Yes, of course it is.
> 
> It is made of Jordan almonds.



Fits a lot of the hints...never been done before....not a natural stone.....not porcelain.....an edible holiday pendant!


----------



## waterlily112

The color reminds me of macarons! It's a cute color but I don't think I like it enough to wear as a pendant...was hoping for VCA green but also the pool tile reference has tinted my desire to get it


----------



## Ylesiya

Now my question is why this bleh costs so much?!!!


----------



## lolakitten

I’m still skeptical. DiD is always posting inaccurate info, and everyone spreads it like its fact. She is almost always wrong.


----------



## waterlily112

mikimoto007 said:


> Fits a lot of the hints...never been done before....not a natural stone.....not porcelain.....an edible holiday pendant!



And more expensive than ever!


----------



## sjunky13

Ylesiya said:


> Now my question is why this bleh costs so much?!!!


White gold and greed. LOL jk.


----------



## Xoxo_t

Last year’s pendent was so much nicer IMO!


----------



## xo.babydoll

Ylesiya said:


> Now my question is why this bleh costs so much?!!!


Seriously! It’ll retail for around 5k here in Canada…

The mock ups are veeeeery underwhelming, and I can’t imagine it looking much better in person.


----------



## sjunky13

I hope no one gets offended by us joking here, last year it was spam and gorgeous spam! It's fun to roast the brands we love so much!


----------



## Han_B

lolakitten said:


> I’m still skeptical. DiD is always posting inaccurate info, and everyone spreads it like its fact. She is almost always wrong.


She was not wrong last year if I remember it right. And this is a mock up, so maybe it might be a different shade of green. We’ll find out soon enough


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

lolakitten said:


> I’m still skeptical. DiD is always posting inaccurate info, and everyone spreads it like its fact. She is almost always wrong.



Goes to show how far having just a bit of knowledge and a ton of confidence can get you.


----------



## waterlily112

sjunky13 said:


> I hope no one gets offended by us joking here, last year it was spam and gorgeous spam! It's fun to roast the brands we love so much!


It's not just a gorgeous spam though, it also have healing properties


----------



## sjunky13

waterlily112 said:


> It's not just a gorgeous spam though, it also have healing properties
> 
> View attachment 5618625


I thought it was very very pretty, nice textured stone! I wish they would experiment more with stones and expand Alhambra!! Pink is a soothing color, Rose Quartz is grounding.


----------



## pinky7129

Very mint ice cream…


----------



## Leo the Lion

waterlily112 said:


> It's not just a gorgeous spam though, it also have healing properties
> 
> View attachment 5618625


I have this one and it is truly gorgeous in person. I've never thought of spam at all in person. Love the healing and positive powers! Each creation so unique, a beautiful piece pink/pink!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Han_B said:


> She was not wrong last year if I remember it right. And this is a mock up, so maybe it might be a different shade of green. We’ll find out soon enough


It's on purse bop so I think its true but we need actual pics of this creation. I can't wait to see the true colors.


----------



## koeeeee

I’ve now heard it’s like the colour of the Caribbean Sea. Interesting!


----------



## babygirl416

Lol I am sooooo disappointed. I am allergic to white gold and I don’t like green on me


----------



## nycmamaofone

lolakitten said:


> I’m still skeptical. DiD is always posting inaccurate info, and everyone spreads it like its fact. She is almost always wrong.


I agree—she was wrong last year (that’s how we got the false rumor it was lavender). This is just her mock up. I’m not convinced until I see the official announcement.


----------



## jenayb

nycmamaofone said:


> I agree—she was wrong last year (that’s how we got the false rumor it was lavender). This is just her mock up. I’m not convinced until I see the official announcement.



Same - let's see what actually gets released, but it is fun to chat about & make fun of for now.


----------



## Bibendum

I believe the green will be alike the advert.*

*


----------



## mikimoto007

Bibendum said:


> I believe the green will be alike the advert.*
> View attachment 5618641
> *



Well...now, that's a very different thing altogether. Back in the running maybe.


----------



## sunshineshiney

Leo the Lion said:


> It's on purse bop so I think it’s true but we need actual pics of this creation. I can't wait to see the true colors.


DiD also writes pieces for PB. 
I believe PB received the color news from DiD. 

If you look at both DiD and PB mock ups, the PB one looks more like a Pure HP. At closer glance I realized it was just a terrible color pasting job .


----------



## leuleu

Bibendum said:


> I believe the green will be alike the advert.*
> View attachment 5618641
> *


Much better color than the one seen before.
IMO, YG would have been better than WG.


----------



## stephbb9

Has anyone in the US heard if they are on the list yet or if they have to go to the store on October 1st?


----------



## Asset287

I paid yesterday. Don’t know the official color but paid nonetheless. Invited to go in on the 1st.


----------



## sunshineshiney

Leo the Lion said:


> So close to the VCA packaging colors as I thought. It is also like peridot green for us August birthdays and a very neutral green for all. The porcelain will be good to be more consistent on the shade, last year was so much talk "too dark, too light, too many inclusions". I'm excited to see it.


August born & WG lover here! Even though YG and RG look better on my skin tone. 
I’m excited to see what the actual product will look like! 

Great guess on the HP being similar to their packaging


----------



## Leo the Lion

Bibendum said:


> I believe the green will be alike the advert.*
> View attachment 5618641
> *


I was also assuming this!


----------



## Leo the Lion

sunshineshiney said:


> August born & WG lover here! Even though YG and RG look better on my skin tone.
> I’m excited to see what the actual product will look like!
> 
> Great guess on the HP being similar to their packaging


August birthday twins! I was thinking YG since they did WG a few years ago and I would have preferred it myself but I love all golds. Maybe the green is a cooler shade though or matching the packaging like a sage green then that makes since with WG. I need an offiical live picture asap lol.


----------



## jenayb

stephbb9 said:


> Has anyone in the US heard if they are on the list yet or if they have to go to the store on October 1st?



I'm in the US and I am on the list; my SA confirmed I think about a week ago-ish. My boutique is in another state and I do not need to purchase in person per my SA.


----------



## tinybiopsee

stephbb9 said:


> Has anyone in the US heard if they are on the list yet or if they have to go to the store on October 1st?


No, I just texted my SA, she still does not know what it’s going to be. Only the boutique Director knows, and she said HP is only for loyal clients. I am not sure if I am on the list or not, she does not ask for payment either!


----------



## waterlily112

stephbb9 said:


> Has anyone in the US heard if they are on the list yet or if they have to go to the store on October 1st?


My friend's on the list. Her SA will text her photos on 10/1 since she lives 2 hours away from the boutique, no need to show up in person just for the reveal.  Her SA didn't ask for deposit or full payment in advance


----------



## tinybiopsee

jenayb said:


> I'm in the US and I am on the list; my SA confirmed I think about a week ago-ish. My boutique is in another state and I do not need to purchase in person per my SA.


Have you paid for the pendant?


----------



## jenayb

tinybiopsee said:


> Have you paid for the pendant?


----------



## Obsessed_girl

My SA confirmed the color


----------



## waterlily112

VCA keeps teasing us with the IG story. It may be the same light teal shade shown in here:


----------



## 911snowball

I may be in the minority here, but I am just not feeling it.


----------



## waterlily112

Obsessed_girl said:


> My SA confirmed the color


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Xoxo_t

I’m pretty confused with the white gold choice!  They just did white gold and the white gold guilloche line is coming out too.  I don’t understand the hype they created and delivered this combo… it’s not ugly but they could of done so much more! Most people own yellow gold pieces so this will be difficult to match. I would rather get malachite for a green piece.


----------



## lvchanellvr

911snowball said:


> I may be in the minority here, but I am just not feeling it.


I am with you. I think this has been dragged out too long.


----------



## Xoxo_t

Not sure why the white is starred out in my previous post?


----------



## chuyou___x3

hoot said:


> Funny how we tend to associate colors with something pleasant if we like it and something not as nice if we don’t. Irish Spring soap popped in my head when I first saw the photo. (Should tell you how I feel about the color! Lol)
> 
> View attachment 5618611
> 
> ** weird thing is I do like jordan almonds!


Oh my…..  4050 for this


----------



## Obsessed_girl

waterlily112 said:


> Care to elaborate?


He said slightly the shade is different..


----------



## chuyou___x3

Obsessed_girl said:


> He said slightly the shade is different..


Mhmmm.  Make me curious now


----------



## klynneann

With all of these beautiful green stones out there, they have to use porcelain?  For $4k?  



Glitterbomb said:


> There are so many green gemstones...
> 
> View attachment 5618480
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618481


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

stephbb9 said:


> Has anyone in the US heard if they are on the list yet or if they have to go to the store on October 1st?


On the list but I’ll wait for official confirmation that my SA has one for me to pass. I don’t want to pass prematurely on the mock ups but unfortunately if it is white gold, I’m out  my e-ring is my only white gold jewelry. I wear a lot of YG so unfortunately it just wouldn’t work with my current jewelry. If this is true, my wallet is safe! Also an August birthday though!


----------



## myztic

Any ideas on outfit/clothing suggestions with a pendant of this color?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

myztic said:


> Any ideas on outfit/clothing suggestions with a pendant of this color?


Pastels, whites! I think it will look really pretty honestly I just wish it was YG  WG looks fine in the mock up so I’m excited to see how others dress it up.


----------



## leuleu

myztic said:


> Any ideas on outfit/clothing suggestions with a pendant of this color?


Black


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

leuleu said:


> Black


All I wear is black and white and I don’t think it would pair well with blacks so now I’m curious to see this combo!


----------



## jenayb

I was just told that the mock up "is not exactly right" -- I hate to keep fueling the fire, but that's what I know as of now.


----------



## sammix3

I wish we could just see an official photo already


----------



## sunshineshiney

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> All I wear is black and white and I don’t think it would pair well with blacks so now I’m curious to see this combo!


And here I thought it would be a lovely pop of color while dressed in black.


----------



## louise_elouise

waterlily112 said:


> VCA keeps teasing us with the IG story. It may be the same light teal shade shown in here:
> 
> View attachment 5618704


This would be beautiful!


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

koeeeee said:


> I’ve now heard it’s like the colour of the Caribbean Sea. Interesting!



Holy figs. If it ends up being closer to a darker shade of blue-green, I may just have to suck it up and buy resale. I had my honeymoon at St. Martin and I've been looking for the perfect piece to commemorate that!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

sunshineshiney said:


> And here I thought it would be a lovely pop of color while dressed in black.


Okay wait now I’m imagining it with black!! Omg it just might work with blacks! Black sweater, an all black outfit in the winter! ❤️ If only YG though it would be a gamechanger


----------



## **Ann**

sjunky13 said:


> I think it's beautiful! Green is very hot this year. Of course it will look better irl! Yay for you white gold gals.


Yes, like Hermes vert fizz. Seafoam greeen is pretty.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

**Ann** said:


> Yes, like Hermes vert fizz. Seafoam greeen is pretty.


Or Vert D’eau! These are definitely the two that come to mind when I look at it too.


----------



## glamourbag

jenayb said:


> I was just told that the mock up "is not exactly right" -- I hate to keep fueling the fire, but that's what I know as of now.


Thank goodness....  ...sorry


----------



## leuleu

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> All I wear is black and white and I don’t think it would pair well with blacks so now I’m curious to see this combo!


I think it would be beautiful with black. I have no idea what to wear with this pendant except black. What do you suggest ?


----------



## myztic

I also am kinda bummed that it’s white gold, I really wanted it to be yellow gold since that’s what I wear most.
Not sure if it’s a deal breaker though (if I’m offered one.)
Maybe I need to expand my collection by adding some white gold to it.


----------



## Leo the Lion

If it's like vert criquet it would be close to VCA green.
Green would go well with any neutrals, florals with greens or even with lavender. Black would be stunning with it!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

leuleu said:


> I think it would be beautiful with black. I have no idea what to wear with this pendant except black. What do you suggest ?


Honestly when I look at the mock up, I see it pairing well with pastels and whites. Think Easter colors! But now that y’all are mentioning black I think it would look beautiful paired with black! A subtle pop of color against black would look great.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Now that I see the "mock-ups," I think it really reminds me of a green amethyst/white gold Kiki McDonough pendant that I have (just obviously with a more opaque motif). Probably can't justify having both pieces, and I think I like the Kiki pendant better  But I'll have to wait to see real life photos.


----------



## klynneann

I think it would also look great with navy.


----------



## sunshineshiney

Closest color I own to the mock up. Same bag, just different lighting and location .


----------



## lucky7355

My SA is the sweetest - she has me as first on the list before I even asked and advised me to refer to *Hermes Celadon* for color as it will be white gold with a light green stone and a diamond in the middle.

Can anyone share what celadon looks like? When I did a Google search I found some variations - all in alligator. These bags were all listed as vert celadon and obviously they all vary widely.


----------



## sunshineshiney

JewelryLover101 said:


> Now that I see the "mock-ups," I think it really reminds me of a green amethyst/white gold Kiki McDonough pendant that I have (just obviously with a more opaque motif). Probably can't justify having both pieces, and I think I like the Kiki pendant better  But I'll have to wait to see real life photos.
> 
> View attachment 5618779


The HP and your Kiki may look fabulous layered together .

What a gorgeous piece of yours. I can imagine how brilliant it looks in the sun, light, etc..


----------



## Notorious Pink

Leo the Lion said:


> It's on purse bop so I think its true but we need actual pics of this creation. I can't wait to see the true colors.


She’s not exactly a source of accurate info, either.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Notorious Pink said:


> She’s not exactly a source of accurate info, either.


I hope she's wrong and it is classic VCA green.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Like this would be so pretty!


----------



## lizardlife

lucky7355 said:


> My SA is the sweetest - she has me as first on the list before I even asked and advised me to refer to *Hermes Celadon* for color as it will be white gold with a light green stone and a diamond in the middle.
> 
> Can anyone share what celadon looks like? When I did a Google search I found some variations - all in alligator. These bags were all listed as vert celadon and obviously they all vary widely.
> 
> View attachment 5618788
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618789
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618790
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618794


Rather than it being celadon from Hermes specifically, is it possible it's just celadon period? Celadon is very specific jade green color glaze often associated with traditional Asian porcelain. That could explain a lot of bits of information: man made material, a type of porcelain, light green/turquoise in color etc etc.


----------



## Han_B

Could be any of those


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

lizardlife said:


> Rather than it being celadon from Hermes specifically, is it possible it's just celadon period? Celadon is very specific jade green color glaze often associated with traditional Asian porcelain. That could explain a lot of bits of information: man made material, a type of porcelain, light green/turquoise in color etc etc.



I think based on all the intel/rumor so far, Celedon really makes total sense and is 90% likely it! I love celadon pottery, but not so sure about having it as a jewelry piece. celadon is not a type of material. Rather it is a term that is used for pottery and other pieces of art that have been created using stoneware or porcelain and then glazed with a color similar to jade.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Han_B said:


> Could be any of those
> View attachment 5618802



Third one on the third row is what I think the color will be based on all the intel.


----------



## surfer

So apparently green porcelain is the same as celadon? Hmmm...has this been mentioned on the thread before if so then sorry. Can't keep up


----------



## Han_B

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Third one on the third row is what I think the color will be based on all the intel.


How I wish it came in YG or RG. It’s a pass for me if it’s WG. Doesn’t suit me at all


----------



## Leo the Lion

Han_B said:


> Could be any of those
> View attachment 5618802


Darn that is a lot of variations LOL. Could be any of those.


----------



## Roro18

lucky7355 said:


> My SA is the sweetest - she has me as first on the list before I even asked and advised me to refer to *Hermes Celadon* for color as it will be white gold with a light green stone and a diamond in the middle.
> 
> Can anyone share what celadon looks like? When I did a Google search I found some variations - all in alligator. These bags were all listed as vert celadon and obviously they all vary widely.
> 
> View attachment 5618788
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618789
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618790
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618794


If it is indeed like Hermes celadon it looks like more of a blue/green. And matches the colors on their IG story!


----------



## chuyou___x3

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Third one on the third row is what I think the color will be based on all the intel.


Ohhhh!!   I really like the third one as erll


----------



## Leo the Lion

Roro18 said:


> If it is indeed like Hermes celadon it looks like more of a blue/green. And matches the colors on their IG story!
> 
> View attachment 5618850
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618851


That's really pretty and does make sense matching their stories! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## **Ann**

leuleu said:


> I think it would be beautiful with black. I have no idea what to wear with this pendant except black. What do you suggest ?


Navy, white, mauve/purples, any print with a hint of seafoam green in it to pull that color out as well.


----------



## lucky7355

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Third one on the third row is what I think the color will be based on all the intel.


This is my favorite as well!


----------



## lolakitten

Reminds me of hospital scrubs


----------



## chuyou___x3

lolakitten said:


> Reminds me of hospital scrubs


Lol!  Now, you mentioned it.   The teal, Caribbean blue


----------



## L etoile

I really hope it’s more VCA green than Tiffany blue-green.


----------



## aquaprincess

L etoile said:


> I really hope it’s more VCA green than Tiffany blue-green.


Fingers crossed it doesn’t look like a fake collab between VCA and Tiffany


----------



## Kellywkl93

Perhaps it’ll look something like this


----------



## waterlily112

aquaprincess said:


> Fingers crossed it doesn’t look like a fake collab between VCA and Tiffany



They don't even want to spend money on giving us some natural stones, definitely isn't going to pay Tiffany for using their shade of blue


----------



## LexLV

My SA called me today to ask if I wanted the HP, he said the list of clients who can be offered did come from corporate and if some of those clients turn it down (like I did), then they advise corporate and then corporate send another list of clients (and so on) until all of the “spots” have been accounted for. Advised it will be very limited and that it will not be offered for purchase to walk ins or online this year either. Also they still could not confirm the exact specs, I said “it’s a light green / blue porcelain type with white gold right?” and he just hedged LOL but it sounded like that is what it will be (without getting a direct yes). I’m saving up for a SO next year so I’m passing but just wanted to share what I heard! Good luck to all.


----------



## rengb6




----------



## LenaDuree

Leo the Lion said:


> I was also assuming this!





rengb6 said:


> View attachment 5618985


Shamrock shake would be a fun color! I’m sort of hoping for something bright rather than pastel. I can’t get any information really from anyone they are all being super cagey. I imagine very shortly we will have an image. Sounds like Dubai is going to be offering it very soon so a leak is likely. We are going to have to find something new to obsess over now!


----------



## Glitterbomb

I think I will be passing on the HP this year. I don't love WG for HPs and not a huge fan of the color or material. Oh well.


----------



## Glitterbomb

I bet this is the color.

This is celadon porcelain


----------



## BigAkoya

sjunky13 said:


> I think it will be stunning . I myself am not a small pendant person, I love Magic pendants though! I love bracelets and rings so much more. I think that would be lovely to gift to your mom as she loves and looks nice in pendants. I remember her in the MOP Butterfly.


You may already know this since you are a Magic lover, but just in case.  
There is a WG Magic guilloche pendant as part of the new WG guilloche line coming out in a month.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Ok so it’s minty green hospital scrubs with some shamrock shake stains?


----------



## jtc103

As long as it’s not this shade. ***edited to add*** no offense please, this is just in good fun.  I vaguely remember a Peptobismol reference last year and this came to mind.


----------



## BigAkoya

Xoxo_t said:


> I’m pretty confused with the white gold choice!  They just did white gold and the white gold guilloche line is coming out too.  I don’t understand the hype they created and delivered this combo… it’s not ugly but they could of done so much more! Most people own yellow gold pieces so this will be difficult to match. I would rather get malachite for a green piece.


My guess...
Data shows Gen Z is buying white gold.  They are still buying RG (no to YG for Gen Z), but they are now buying WG.
Green is Gen Z's color... they love all things green, including environmental.  Millennial Pink is not for them.
So... white gold and green.. perfect for Gen Z.

Like it or not, Gen Z is a huge buying force, $100B.  That is nearly twice the Millennials.
Gen Z has come of age... they have jobs, are getting married, have disposable income.  Businesses cannot ignore this generation; they need to embrace them.  VCA and other luxury brands need to attract the new buying generation to continue to survive.

Even if the young lady cannot pay $4K for this pendant, big spender mom will surely buy it for her. 
That was also the original intent of the HP... for mom to buy it for the daughter.


----------



## papertiger

rengb6 said:


> View attachment 5618985



I'll give you Shamrock Shake and raise you Mancha tea ice cream with white choc niblets:


(photo credit decorated treats)


----------



## Glitterbomb

or perhaps like this....

green ceramic


----------



## LenaDuree

Well not that you needed more confirmation but my SA just confirmed green and white gold. He said it was going to be gorgeous.


----------



## xo.babydoll

Celadon sounds really pretty, especially if the green is more of a pale sage green. Diamonds in Dubai’s mock up was really off putting with their mint green tic tac color


----------



## SDC2003

BigAkoya said:


> My guess...
> Data shows Gen Z is buying white gold.  They are still buying RG (no to YG for Gen Z), but they are now buying WG.
> Green is Gen Z's color... they love all things green, including environmental.  Millennial Pink is not for them.
> So... white gold and green.. perfect for Gen Z.
> 
> Like it or not, Gen Z is a huge buying force, $100B.  That is nearly twice the Millennials.
> Gen Z has come of age... they have jobs, are getting married, have disposable income.  Businesses cannot ignore this generation; they need to embrace them.  VCA and other luxury brands need to attract the new buying generation to continue to survive.
> 
> Even if the young lady cannot pay $4K for this pendant, big spender mom will surely buy it for her.
> That was also the original intent of the HP... for mom to buy it for the daughter.


I thought Gen z started at 1997 which would make them 25 at the oldest. I think they will eventually have purchasing power but I don’t think they’re mostly married or have much disposable income. Those with the most disposable income seem to be x and millenials. So if the spend thresholds are high to reserve this pendant I don’t think it’s Gen z vca is targeting. I think if this is celadon green vca may be targeting the interests of its Asian clients mostly. There has been quite a bit of growth in wealth there. I don’t think vca really cares about generations anymore but about wealth. How many gen z do we know who have 85k in purchasing power? I don’t think very many. I think In past years vca made the hp an entry level piece but as with all the luxury companies they’re not wanting to really attract mainstream clients anymore. they’re likely about making the brand exclusive as are Chanel and Hermes. Interested to see if cartier goes that way too.


----------



## LenaDuree

My guess, bc the advertising is so heavy right now, it’s basically a version of this color:


----------



## papertiger

BigAkoya said:


> My guess...
> Data shows Gen Z is buying white gold.  They are still buying RG (no to YG for Gen Z), but they are now buying WG.
> Green is Gen Z's color... they love all things green, including environmental.  Millennial Pink is not for them.
> So... white gold and green.. perfect for Gen Z.
> 
> Like it or not, Gen Z is a huge buying force, $100B.  That is nearly twice the Millennials.
> Gen Z has come of age... they have jobs, are getting married, have disposable income.  Businesses cannot ignore this generation; they need to embrace them.  VCA and other luxury brands need to attract the new buying generation to continue to survive.
> 
> Even if the young lady cannot pay $4K for this pendant, big spender mom will surely buy it for her.
> That was also the original intent of the HP... for mom to buy it for the daughter.



I take all marketing with a pinch of salt. Especially since I've been working in the sector for decades. 5 years ago market reports were pushing Gen Z were not into shallow pursuits like luxury at all, but into experience/experiential activities and sustainable practices. Gens are 20 years apart, there is no favourite colour emanating like magic from them, it's an environmental and fashionable consideration. Young people are always more susceptible to fashion because they have less and need to buy.

Marketing is just a way of pushing businesses and people down a particular path. Usually one they haven't been for a while so everyone chucks the old and makes way for the new. This is one HP among others, we're not going to have 20 years worth of green (my favourite colour and Gen X/Y border) with wg (I buy and wear all colour golds including black and green and my favourite is r/w/g mixed).

Pale lilac, powder blue and pink are still huge pastels but newly worn with neons and rich-shades (wine/midnight/rich browns). IMO we could have easily seen a _really_ bright/rich-dark porcelain, or a corral, carnelian, blood stone lapis or jasper.


----------



## BigAkoya

SDC2003 said:


> I thought Gen z started at 1997 which would make them 25 at the oldest. I think they will eventually have purchasing power but I don’t think they’re mostly married or have much disposable income. Those with the most disposable income seem to be x and millenials. So if the spend thresholds are high to reserve this pendant I don’t think it’s Gen z vca is targeting. I think if this is celadon green vca may be targeting the interests of its Asian clients mostly. There has been quite a bit of growth in wealth there. I don’t think vca really cares about generations anymore but about wealth. How many gen z do we know who have 85k in purchasing power? I don’t think very many. I think In past years vca made the hp an entry level piece but as with all the luxury companies they’re not wanting to really attract mainstream clients anymore. they’re likely about making the brand exclusive as are Chanel and Hermes. Interested to see if cartier goes that way too.


I know high school girls who wear pendants and bracelets that their parents purchase for them.  My high school aged niece wants a 5 motif bracelet for a Christmas gift, and that's what mom and dad are getting her. 

I know of a young couple who just got married, and her wedding gift from her fiance was a MOP pendant which she wore on her wedding day.  She is 24. 

Gen Z is 100% interested in VCA. 

Speaking of Gen Zs... I just went to two weddings, both Gen Z.  Both couples listed cash as gifts in their bridal registry... nothing else... just cash.  Me... I was old school... I did the fine china, crystal, silver... all the stuff that kids now don't want!


----------



## lolakitten

papertiger said:


> I'll give you Shamrock Shake and raise you Mancha tea ice cream with white choc niblets:
> 
> 
> (photo credit decorated treats)
> View attachment 5619045


Oh i actually like this shade alot!


----------



## papertiger

lolakitten said:


> Oh i actually like this shade alot!



Oh I'm glad.

I used to have cardigan in that colour, in theory it should look fine, I like the colour too, but it just doesn't work for me. Very few greens don't work for me but I need a bit more yellow in the mix or darker or bluer. I think it would just get lost on me.


----------



## BigAkoya

papertiger said:


> I take all marketing with a pinch of salt. Especially since I've been working in the sector for decades. 5 years ago market reports were pushing Gen Z were not into shallow pursuits like luxury at all, but into experience/experiential activities and sustainable practices. Gens are 20 years apart, there is no favourite colour emanating like magic from them, it's an environmental and fashionable consideration. Young people are always more susceptible to fashion because they have less and need to buy.
> 
> Marketing is just a way of pushing businesses and people down a particular path. Usually one they haven't been for a while so everyone chucks the old and makes way for the new. This is one HP among others, we're not going to have 20 years worth of green (my favourite colour and Gen X/Y border) with wg (I buy and wear all colour golds including black and green and my favourite is r/w/g mixed).
> 
> Pale lilac, powder blue and pink are still huge pastels but newly worn with neons and rich-shades (wine/midnight/rich browns). IMO we could have easily seen a _really_ bright/rich-dark porcelain, or a corral, carnelian, blood stone lapis or jasper.


I think Gen Z is more into shallow pursuits than they would like for people to believe.  Yes, they like experiences and sustainability too, but for sure, they like their labels.   

For high school girls, especially the ones I see in private schools... it's all about bling.  It's unreal, and they start so young.  Social media has tons of videos as well.  

Marketing is what makes people buy... like this HP hype, 100% marketing.  Social media is another form of marketing which Gen Z is hooked on, more so than any past generation.


----------



## rhm

I love mint green and pastel green as a bag or shoes but not as a necklace. I feel like it translates differently directly on the skin.


----------



## etoupebirkin

hoot said:


> Funny how we tend to associate colors with something pleasant if we like it and something not as nice if we don’t. Irish Spring soap popped in my head when I first saw the photo. (Should tell you how I feel about the color! Lol)
> 
> View attachment 5618611
> 
> ** weird thing is I do like jordan almonds!


All I could think of was, “Manly, yes. But I like it too!”


----------



## papertiger

rhm said:


> I love mint green and pastel green as a bag or shoes but not as a necklace. I feel like it translates differently directly on the skin.



For me, it can even be silk scarf yes, jewellery no. Even jewellery yes for a light green stone (some amethysts/peridots/green sapphires) yes but porcelain no.


----------



## Ylesiya

sjunky13 said:


> White gold and greed. LOL jk.


Oh so greed is a special stone this year!


----------



## BigAkoya

I actually love this color, and I love it in WG! To me, it looks really clean and fresh.
I don't wear pendants though, so I'm not interested in the HP.
But... since they can make this motif... I just asked my SA if they can make a VA set.

This is a really gorgeous color to me.  Like the fresh feeling of spring!
I wear a lot of striped tees, and I can totally see this on stripes!


----------



## jenayb

BigAkoya said:


> I actually love this color, and I love it in WG! To me, it looks really clean and fresh.
> I don't wear pendants though, so I'm not interested in the HP.
> But... since they can make this motif... I just asked my SA if they can make a VA set.
> 
> This is a really gorgeous color to me.  Like the fresh feeling of spring!
> I wear a lot of striped tees, and I can totally see this on stripes!



I could actually quite see this being you!


----------



## baghagg

pinky7129 said:


> Very mint ice cream…


Pistachio too!


klynneann said:


> With all of these beautiful green stones out there, they have to use porcelain?  For $4k?


Agreed (operative word: greed)


----------



## BigAkoya

Glitterbomb said:


> I bet this is the color.
> 
> This is celadon porcelain
> 
> View attachment 5619018


This celadon green shade would be gorgeous as a 20, bordered in WG beading.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

papertiger said:


> I'll give you Shamrock Shake and raise you Mancha tea ice cream with white choc niblets:
> 
> 
> (photo credit decorated treats)
> View attachment 5619045



I folded at WG.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Not to get off topic from the HP but just wanted to offer some input from a 28 yo millennial female here. I think something else we need to consider is our geographical location. Some of us depending on where we live would be considered in the top 10% or much higher even as far as net worths and incomes which will skew what age groups we’re seeing buying what. A small farm town in Iowa probably doesn’t have many girls wearing VCA to school whereas LA, Long Island, etc probably will. And the key here is that the younger Gen Z’s aren’t buying them with their personal money, it’s their parents. Sure it may be considered disposable income but it’s family money so it’s hard to count that as Gen Z wealth. Millennials are taking their time getting married, starting families, living with their parents longer. I hear it from everyone and everywhere that our generation is slower when in reality we’re saving up and investing more money. And yes I can attest that although we will not have a wedding since there are other things I would want to spend money on other than that, I would also ask for cash only lol tacky maybe but that way we can go and buy what we need or save it or invest it where we want to. Our focuses I guess are just a little bit different than what other generations have done previously. I do believe Gen Z has some interest in luxury goods with the heavy influence from social media and influencers wearing a lot of designer goods, there’s no doubt about that. I’m just curious on the fashion houses approach to capturing that generation’s interest and loyalty in the future.


----------



## BigAkoya

papertiger said:


> Oh I'm glad.
> 
> I used to have cardigan in that colour, in theory it should look fine, I like the colour too, but it just doesn't work for me. Very few greens don't work for me but I need a bit more yellow in the mix or darker or bluer. I think it would just get lost on me.


Maybe wear a navy top so the green pops more and does not get lost on you?   The WG will wake this green up too.  Just  thought if you really like this pendant.  I love this color... assuming it's celadon.


----------



## papertiger

BigAkoya said:


> Maybe wear a navy top so the green pops more and does not get lost on you?   The WG will wake this green up too.  Just  thought if you really like this pendant.  I love this color... assuming it's celadon.



Thank you. That's actually a very interesting and great idea (wearing navy cashmere as I type). Navy or dark red would look incredible as a backdrop. However I like to wear small pendants in the 'V' open-neck of a shirt in the Summer (usually white) or with a LBD in the evening and let the jewellery speak for itself. 

Always another HP. 

Last year's would not have worked for me either but I've seen it on others and I can see why people who invested loved it.


----------



## lisawhit

Cavalier Girl said:


> I folded at WG.


+1


----------



## SDC2003

BigAkoya said:


> I know high school girls who wear pendants and bracelets that their parents purchase for them.  My high school aged niece wants a 5 motif bracelet for a Christmas gift, and that's what mom and dad are getting her.
> 
> I know of a young couple who just got married, and her wedding gift from her fiance was a MOP pendant which she wore on her wedding day.  She is 24.
> 
> Gen Z is 100% interested in VCA.
> 
> Speaking of Gen Zs... I just went to two weddings, both Gen Z.  Both couples listed cash as gifts in their bridal registry... nothing else... just cash.  Me... I was old school... I did the fine china, crystal, silver... all the stuff that kids now don't want!


I’m guessing the high school girls and couples you speak of are wealthy. most girls don’t walk around wearing 5k bracelets. There may be many Gen z who are interested but realistically the only ones who buy are those from wealth. That’s my main point and so vca is targeting these clients. I was a private school kid and none of this bling kind of stuff was interesting. But that was a long while ago when life was simpler and social media didn’t exist. I feel bad for parents with kids these days. So much out there to see and want at a finger’s swipe!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

SDC2003 said:


> I’m guessing the high school girls and couples you speak of are wealthy. most girls don’t walk around wearing 5k bracelets. There may be many Gen z who are interested but realistically the only ones who buy are those from wealth. That’s my main point and so vca is targeting these clients. I was a private school kid and none of this bling kind of stuff was interesting. But that was a long while ago when life was simpler and social media didn’t exist. I feel bad for parents with kids these days. So much out there to see and want at a finger’s swipe!


It definitely is a different time. Our standards and wants have grown tremendously. Think of children that start to show interest in the parents’ designer goods and jewelry and now expect it as presents every year because they see they have it when in reality it’s the parents who worked hard and earned those things. To each their own of course and I’m sure if and when I have a daughter or son one day I will want to spoil them rotten but I wouldn’t want them to think these handouts every year are the norm either. Okay please don’t kick me out, back to HP chat lol!


----------



## papertiger

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Not to get off topic from the HP but just wanted to offer some input from a 28 yo millennial female here. I think something else we need to consider is our geographical location. Some of us depending on where we live would be considered in the top 10% or much higher even as far as net worths and incomes which will skew what age groups we’re seeing buying what. A small farm town in Iowa probably doesn’t have many girls wearing VCA to school whereas LA, Long Island, etc probably will. And the key here is that the younger Gen Z’s aren’t buying them with their personal money, it’s their parents. Sure it may be considered disposable income but it’s family money so it’s hard to count that as Gen Z wealth. Millennials are taking their time getting married, starting families, living with their parents longer. I hear it from everyone and everywhere that our generation is slower when in reality we’re saving up and investing more money. Our focuses I guess are just a little bit different than what other generations have done previously. I do believe Gen Z has some interest in luxury goods with the heavy influence from social media and influencers wearing a lot of designer goods, there’s no doubt about that. I’m just curious on the fashion houses approach to capturing that generation’s interest and loyalty in the future.



ITA, that's very true. However, I would say that's true of all gens. Nothing and no trends work over men and women all round the world within a 20-year span. 

I think businesses like VCA try to capture young aspirational people (especially women for all the talk of unisex) with these pretty 'starter' pieces (prices being relative at VCA) but the choices for HP are _their_ ideal. The best designs and art generally express their creators talent, and business deals what it knows it can sell, neither pander to would-be customers. They already know what customers buy, they have a huge amount of data on all of us (including everything our CC gives them). Pastels have been fashionable for a long time and yg and rg commonplace. I do think wg is becoming more popular again after a long time of classic yg and trendy rg. Wg does look lovely with green too, I can understand why wg and light green. I just don't think it has anything to do with Gen Z.


----------



## stephbb9

BigAkoya said:


> You may already know this since you are a Magic lover, but just in case.
> There is a WG Magic guilloche pendant as part of the new WG guilloche line coming out in a month.


So it IS the magic size? That would be very nice layered with the HP!


----------



## BigAkoya

stephbb9 said:


> So it IS the magic size? That would be very nice layered with the HP!


Yes, my SA said it is the Magic size. The earrings are VA size. There is a bracelet too. 
All pieces are all metal guilloche except for the 20, which is alternating.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

The last time they did a green holiday pendant I believe was 2013 malachite? I think a shade of green was up in the rotation.


----------



## lorihmatthews

papertiger said:


> I just don't think it has anything to do with Gen Z.


It really doesn't. VCA is part of a giant parent company that also owns Cartier (mon dieu!). I couldn't find much, if anything, on their target markets, so they must keep them under wraps. Financially speaking they had a record-breaking year in the US so I can expect they will put more of their marketing efforts here. True they get a lot of attention from a younger market, but that doesn't mean that they are buying the merchandise. 

Ad budgets are targeted toward areas where merchandise is most likely to be sold, of course.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

SDC2003 said:


> I feel bad for parents with kids these days. So much out there to see and want at a finger’s swipe!



Ain't that the truth. I had to lockdown the settings on all of our mobile electronic devices so that my 3-year-old doesn't "accidentally" download a new game...again.


----------



## Yodabest

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> Ain't that the truth. I had to lockdown the settings on all of our mobile electronic devices so that my 3-year-old doesn't "accidentally" download a new game...again.


How about when Alexa asks if you’d like to repurchase something from your Amazon order and your kid says yes


----------



## jenaps

BigAkoya said:


> I actually love this color, and I love it in WG! To me, it looks really clean and fresh.
> I don't wear pendants though, so I'm not interested in the HP.
> But... since they can make this motif... I just asked my SA if they can make a VA set.
> 
> This is a really gorgeous color to me.  Like the fresh feeling of spring!
> I wear a lot of striped tees, and I can totally see this on stripes!


This would be beautiful!!! Can’t wait to hear what they say! Did they respond to your perlee?

I wish they would just automatically make matching sets for the HP pendants!


----------



## papertiger

lorihmatthews said:


> It really doesn't. VCA is part of a giant parent company that also owns Cartier (mon dieu!). I couldn't find much, if anything, on their target markets, so they must keep them under wraps. Financially speaking they had a record-breaking year in the US so I can expect they will put more of their marketing efforts here. True they get a lot of attention from a younger market, but that doesn't mean that they are buying the merchandise.
> 
> Ad budgets are targeted toward areas where merchandise is most likely to be sold, of course.



Richemont: They own: Alaïa, AZ Factory, Baume & Mercier, Buccellati, Cartier, Chloé, Dunhill, Delvaux, IWC Schaffhausen, Giampiero Bodino, Jaeger-LeCoultre, Montblanc, Officine Panerai, Piaget, Peter Millar, Purdey, Roger Dubuis, Vacheron Constantin and Van Cleef & Arpels, Net a Porter, Mr. Porter, Outnet, YOOX and others - lots of internal one hands washes another in that stable block. Lots of info in that little lots on what's selling and to who.


----------



## BigAkoya

jenaps said:


> This would be beautiful!!! Can’t wait to hear what they say! Did they respond to your perlee?
> 
> I wish they would just automatically make matching sets for the HP pendants!


You have a good memory!  Yes, they did respond.  
HQ told my SA they are very busy now to make that SO Clover.  HQ asked to resubmit later, but they did not say when "later" was. 
I am thinking next year given VCA is busy with new collections.   

I was glad to hear this, as it's sort of a yes.  At least it was not a "no" which I have gotten flat out nos from other SO requests.


----------



## jenaps

BigAkoya said:


> You have a good memory!  Yes, they did respond.
> HQ told my SA they are very busy now to make that SO Clover.  HQ asked to resubmit later, but they did not say when "later" was.
> I am thinking next year given VCA is busy with new collections.
> 
> I was glad to hear this, as it's sort of a yes.  At least it was not a "no" which I have gotten flat out nos from other SO requests.


Ohh that’s good! It’s going to be fabulous!!!!


----------



## mochibabu

can't wait to see what it looks like!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

This is Hermès’ celadon which is part of the carnets d’équateur collection in many of the interior bluish coatings (best seen in the inside of my mug). The stock photo is brighter than what it is in real life…











Celadon is honestly nothing special…
Reminds me of the old cups that my grandma used to use…. Definitely a pass…


----------



## Julezah

CEC.LV4eva said:


> This is Hermès’ celadon which is part of the carnets d’équateur collection in many of the interior bluish coatings (best seen in the inside of my mug). The stock photo is brighter than what it is in real life…
> 
> View attachment 5619198
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619199
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619200


Interesting.  If it’s very subtle like this, then I wonder if the screenshots from a previous poster’s SA were actually not blank but hints at this color.



gagabag said:


> My SA (who's got a dry sense of humour) just sent me a video of the HP, which got me so excited! I wish I could share the video here but it's not supported so I just took a screenshot. Anyways, it just to show that even they do not know what it is yet!
> 
> View attachment 5615258
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615259


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

BigAkoya said:


> My guess...
> 
> *Even if the young lady cannot pay $4K for this pendant, mom will surely buy it for her.
> That was also the original intent of the HP... for mom to buy it for the daughter.*


Right on spot! I am buying VCA for my teenagers and I know a few mums who buy pendants for their daughters too.


----------



## waterlily112

CEC.LV4eva said:


> This is Hermès’ celadon which is part of the carnets d’équateur collection in many of the interior bluish coatings (best seen in the inside of my mug). The stock photo is brighter than what it is in real life…
> 
> Celadon is honestly nothing special…
> Reminds me of the old cups that my grandma used to use…. Definitely a pass…



I guess it depends on what the SA meant when she hinted at Hermes celadon, the shade in a specific set of tableware is very different from the celadon in their RTW.


----------



## jieminyu

Found this from Chinese Red Book. It’s not for me. I can not justify to pay $4000 for porcelain.


----------



## fashionistanyc_93

via IG: @StyledbyShishi


----------



## waterlily112

I actually really like the color, but not to wear as a pendant and def no to porcelain  sad the pool tile joke became the reality.


----------



## rengb6

It’s beautiful! But I agree, can’t pay that price for porcelain. If they had chosen a natural stone I’d get it for sure…


----------



## Roro18

jieminyu said:


> Found this from Chinese Red Book. It’s not for me. I can not justify to pay $4000 for porcelain.
> 
> View attachment 5619212


This actually looks very beautiful!


----------



## LenaDuree

jieminyu said:


> Found this from Chinese Red Book. It’s not for me. I can not justify to pay $4000 for porcelain.
> 
> View attachment 5619212


Is this the actual necklace? Am I crazy and colorblind bc to me this is a bright blue! Which I love!


----------



## snnysmm

Ok, it’s actually really, REALLY pretty.  I don’t wear white gold, but I would for this pendant.  It is so pretty.

Sadly, I have other plans, so if I am even offered one it would pain me greatly to say no.


----------



## sammix3

Very pretty but I don’t think it’s for me


----------



## lolakitten

Argh, I think I love it… I didn't want to


----------



## kmm88

Ok. My focus is changing to WG guilloche


----------



## cloee

This is more tiffany. I do like it. Hope people before me pass so the list makes it to me ☺️


----------



## 7777777

I am glad I don’t love it. Don’t like the way they decided to sell it this year.


----------



## AlexaKate

Wow finally a real pic! The secret is out!! I’m into the color but cannot justify the price for porcelain and my majority of VCA is in yellow gold, won’t actively chase for it but if my SA offered one to me it would be hard to resist XD


----------



## glitzgal97

It looks nice but all I can think is green spam!


----------



## arcana

I do like it.. but will definitely be saving the money for guilloché lol


----------



## YEANETT

jieminyu said:


> Found this from Chinese Red Book. It’s not for me. I can not justify to pay $4000 for porcelain.
> 
> View attachment 5619212





fashionistanyc_93 said:


> View attachment 5619216
> 
> via IG: @StyledbyShishi



Thank you both for sharing! The color is beautiful but I would have loved it, if it was YG. I guess I need to wait for VCA next year’s holiday pendant again


----------



## Lydia00000

This is why I usually take a time off from the internet before the actual reveal haha
People finding matching colours from daily items (e.g. spam, bathroom tiles etc.) always gets stuck in my mind

I receive offers for HP every year, but never got one as I didn’t love the diamond in the middle, just preferred the original design without - but as I am just soooo into WG these days, I may actually consider this one to be my first HP☺️

No hate to others’ opinions but I feel like the icy mint green colour kinda gives me the fresh look!


----------



## 336

It looks like mould!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

fashionistanyc_93 said:


> View attachment 5619216
> 
> via IG: @StyledbyShishi


Really pretty. 
Is this a stone? It doesn’t look like porcelain.


----------



## Swanky

Hi! Friendly request to steer the conversation back to topic please


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

fashionistanyc_93 said:


> View attachment 5619216
> 
> via IG: @StyledbyShishi


Is this it?????


----------



## lucky7355

If this is the color, it’s exactly what I was looking for. Squirtle-colored. 

I know my SA didn’t confirm the actual stone other than the color.

As for porcelain being overpriced, everything at VCA is overpriced. It’s unnecessary luxury with common materials and fancy branding.


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

lucky7355 said:


> If this is the color. It’s exactly what I was looking for. Squirtle-colored.
> 
> I know my SA didn’t confirm the actual stone other than the color.
> 
> As for porcelain being overpriced, everything at VCA is overpriced. It’s unnecessary luxury with common materials and fancy branding.
> 
> View attachment 5619240


I think I’ll be getting it too. I don’t want to regret not buying it months later


----------



## myztic

Has everyone’s SA’s given you a time to come in on October 1st to pick up? Are people getting confirmations by now that there will be one for them? Or that HQ approved them to get it?


----------



## Ylesiya

If these pics are real then it's not porcelain. Looks like blue rhodonite lol. Why is it dotted - is it sick? Chicken pox?


----------



## hxw5218

lucky7355 said:


> If this is the color, it’s exactly what I was looking for. Squirtle-colored.
> 
> I know my SA didn’t confirm the actual stone other than the color.
> 
> As for porcelain being overpriced, everything at VCA is overpriced. It’s unnecessary luxury with common materials and fancy branding.


Omg I love this!!!!!


----------



## lucky7355

Ylesiya said:


> If these pics are real then it's not porcelain. Looks like blue rhodonite lol. Why is it dotted - is it sick? Chicken pox?


Squirtle-pox. People complaining if it’s man made and people complaining when it’s not.


----------



## waterlily112

Ylesiya said:


> If these pics are real then it's not porcelain. Looks like blue rhodonite lol. Why is it dotted - is it sick? Chicken pox?


Well the user on red book said she got the pic directly from her SA & her SA confirmed it’s porcelain. Maybe that’s what they meant about never been done, never made weird pattern on porcelain before


----------



## A bottle of Red

Right what’s up with the weird textured look?


----------



## lucky7355

It looks like larimar or perhaps they do have a special new porcelain to give it a different look.


----------



## Glitterbomb

I do not like it at all. My wallet is safe this year!


----------



## sunshineshiney

lucky7355 said:


> Squirtle-pox. People complaining if it’s man made and people complaining when it’s not.


Noticed the same thing - complaining either way 

If there is one thing we ALL know here, photos never capture the full beauty of VCA pieces! I am sure many people will fall in love with this in person.


----------



## kimber418

lucky7355 said:


> If this is the color, it’s exactly what I was looking for. Squirtle-colored.
> 
> I know my SA didn’t confirm the actual stone other than the color.
> 
> As for porcelain being overpriced, everything at VCA is overpriced. It’s unnecessary luxury with common materials and fancy branding.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I don't mean to be rude but why are you on the VCA  site of Purse Forum  if you hate it so much?    Just wondering?


----------



## Ylesiya

waterlily112 said:


> Well the user on red book said she got the pic directly from her SA & her SA confirmed it’s porcelain. Maybe that’s what they meant about never been done, never made weird pattern on porcelain before


Very weird: they didn't mix the paint into the porcelain very well? Still it looks odd: the colour between the two pendants is very different. I thought with the porcelain you can achieve colour uniformity so one does not have to run and hunt for a shade. I like intense aquamarine colour but not the pale blue.


----------



## chuyou___x3

sunshineshiney said:


> Noticed the same thing - complaining either way
> 
> If there is one thing we ALL know here, photos never capture the full beauty of VCA pieces! I am sure many people will fall in love with this in person.


Vca is unique because the stone varies a lot!   I think that’s one reason why I fell in love with the brand.   I’ve been swimming in a big hole with vca that I cannot get out of


----------



## kimber418

aquaprincess said:


> In love with your collection


Thank you aquaprincess!  I do love collecting the Holiday Pendants.  I wear one almost everyday.


----------



## Glitterbomb

Ylesiya said:


> Very weird: they didn't mix the paint into the porcelain very well? Still it looks odd: the colour between the two pendants is very different. I thought with the porcelain you can achieve colour uniformity so one does not have to run and hunt for a shade. I like intense aquamarine colour but not the pale blue.



I think the color difference is due to lighting. The background is also a different color in each photo, despite it likely being the exact same shade.


----------



## leechiyong

I wonder if it's actually celadon glaze that's crackled.  I think that'd be stunning.


----------



## Lydia00000

lucky7355 said:


> If this is the color, it’s exactly what I was looking for. Squirtle-colored.
> 
> I know my SA didn’t confirm the actual stone other than the color.
> 
> As for porcelain being overpriced, everything at VCA is overpriced. It’s unnecessary luxury with common materials and fancy branding.
> 
> View attachment 5619240


Definitely the cutest way to describe the colour☺️

I feel like people start to build hate towards the brand when all the “luxury marketing” steps in. You know, when they start from “supply chain issue” to “reserved for VIPs only”. 

For myself, I was never successful of scoring a b or k from Hermes despite my high spending history and eventually walked away from the brand (+had some rude experience from the staff) 

It is quite sad to see how the beauty of a product itself doesn’t get the spotlight anymore - it’s more of “who” can get it and some trying so hard to shout out a loud “ewwww” to the things that may ring someone else’s heart. 

Anyway the purpose of this thread is to discuss the new HP and I absolutely enjoyed my journey along with other fellow VCA lovers on this thread☺️
The key lesson I learned from any luxury shopping is to stick with what you want and love! Never buy things because of its high demand or to build a purchase history (my story lol) and never say NO to things just because some people think it’s ugly!!


----------



## waterlily112

Ylesiya said:


> Very weird: they didn't mix the paint into the porcelain very well? Still it looks odd: the colour between the two pendants is very different. I thought with the porcelain you can achieve colour uniformity so one does not have to run and hunt for a shade. I like intense aquamarine colour but not the pale blue.


The color difference could be resulted from the HP taken from different lightning and angles. Too early to tell what it looks like, I'm sure more people will start posting pics of the HP in the new few days.  They did emphasized celadon instead of sevres porccelain this year though, so maybe there is different technique involved too.


----------



## lizardlife

Celadon porcelain traditionally has a faint crackle look to the translucent glaze. If this piece is meant to be VCA's take on celadon, then the texture is most likely intentional.









						Celadon - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## lucky7355

> I don't mean to be rude but why are you on the VCA site of Purse Forum if you hate it so much? Just wondering?



Yes you do. Where in that quote does it say I hate it? I stated the obvious. It’s overpriced, as most ultra luxury brands are. My comment was in response to those saying that porcelain wasn’t worth the money but somehow justify onyx or MOP despite being just as common.

That being said I own a number of pieces.


----------



## lucky7355

sunshineshiney said:


> Noticed the same thing - complaining either way
> 
> If there is one thing we ALL know here, photos never capture the full beauty of VCA pieces! I am sure many people will fall in love with this in person.


----------



## Lydia00000

lucky7355 said:


> You are being rude. Where in that quote does it say I hate it? I stated the obvious. It’s overpriced.
> 
> That being said I own a number of pieces.


Hope you didn’t get me wrong..! 

I absolutely agreed with your quote (and adored the way you compared it with a Pokémon ☺️) and yeah, definitely overpriced - but aren’t they all…. 


I just wanted to add on separately to your quote how some people were just complaining and saying all the hate about the brand, the material, the design, the colour etc.
While I perfectly understand that it’s okay for someone to say no to this year’s HP, I find some comments that were slightly over the line (where I felt a bit offended), being ignorant of others’ personal taste!

I absolutely love this shade and can’t wait to see it in person!!!


----------



## fashionelite

Ylesiya said:


> Very weird: they didn't mix the paint into the porcelain very well? Still it looks odd: the colour between the two pendants is very different. I thought with the porcelain you can achieve colour uniformity so one does not have to run and hunt for a shade. I like intense aquamarine colour but not the pale blue.


When they did the 2019 blue pendant there was a lot of variation. I remember people on this forum complaining about the dots and uneven tone on them


----------



## lucky7355

e_ssstelle said:


> Definitely the cutest way to describe the colour☺️
> 
> I feel like people start to build hate towards the brand when all the “luxury marketing” steps in. You know, when they start from “supply chain issue” to “reserved for VIPs only”.
> 
> For myself, I was never successful of scoring a b or k from Hermes despite my high spending history and eventually walked away from the brand (+had some rude experience from the staff)
> 
> It is quite sad to see how the beauty of a product itself doesn’t get the spotlight anymore - it’s more of “who” can get it and some trying so hard to shout out a loud “ewwww” to the things that may ring someone else’s heart.
> 
> Anyway the purpose of this thread is to discuss the new HP and I absolutely enjoyed my journey along with other fellow VCA lovers on this thread☺️
> The key lesson I learned from any luxury shopping is to stick with what you want and love! Never buy things because of its high demand or to build a purchase history (my story lol) and never say NO to things just because some people think it’s ugly!!



Thanks! My puppy is named Squirtle so that makes this extra fun for me. I have a bunch of pieces but not a holiday pendant. My SA has me first on her list for one, though. 

I think your take on the situation is spot on. It does get annoying when any brand has limited/exclusive runs, especially when a lot end up on the aftermarket did so much more money. It happens with every brand.


----------



## baghagg

fashionelite said:


> When they did the 2019 blue pendant there was a lot of variation. I remember people on this forum complaining about the dots and uneven tone on them


I think I remember that the biggest complaint was the edges were white/not filled in with the color of the pendant..


----------



## lucky7355

e_ssstelle said:


> Hope you didn’t get me wrong..!
> 
> I absolutely agreed with your quote (and adored the way you compared it with a Pokémon ☺️) and yeah, definitely overpriced - but aren’t they all….
> 
> 
> I just wanted to add on separately to your quote how some people were just complaining and saying all the hate about the brand, the material, the design, the colour etc.
> While I perfectly understand that it’s okay for someone to say no to this year’s HP, I find some comments that were slightly over the line (where I felt a bit offended), being ignorant of others’ personal taste!
> 
> I absolutely love this shade and can’t wait to see it in person!!!



I’m excited to see it in person as well - I wonder how much variation, if any it will have from piece to piece. 

And it wouldn’t let me quote the actual response because they replied in quoted text but you hit on my point exactly - it’s all overpriced, but you’re right that putting down the color combo because you don’t love it was getting overboard.

Although I kind of also loved the Imodium comparison and wouldn’t have been mad if it was that shade of minty green LOL.


----------



## fashionelite

baghagg said:


> I think I remember that the biggest complaint was the edges were white/not filled in with the color of the pendant..


Yeah which is really awful for a luxury brand like vca. Some also looked bumpy and just really bad


----------



## A bottle of Red

Apologies if I offended anyone with my comments; I was trying to be silly about the blah (to me) color after all the hype.
I’m lucky to have had great vca experiences, but the way this piece has been gatekept really turned me off the brand.


----------



## Junkenpo

I really wish they had gone with yellow or rose gold with this color. The white gold makes it too "cold" feeling... makes me think of winter, snow...icy arctic pools.

Yellow or rose would have reminded me more of tropical beaches, which is more my speed.

Can't wait to see modeling pics on others tho!


----------



## snnysmm

Junkenpo said:


> I really wish they had gone with yellow or rose gold with this color. The white gold makes it too "cold" feeling... makes me think of winter, snow...icy arctic pools.
> 
> Yellow or rose would have reminded me more of tropical beaches, which is more my speed.
> 
> Can't wait to see modeling pics on others tho!


I am a YG girl myself, but I think that is why I love this one so much.  It is sooooo icy.

I can picture myself in all black cozy knits, sitting by the window on a snowy day… sipping hot tea… and wearing this holiday pendant!

This would of course require me to buy an all black lounge set, have time to drink tea quietly and somehow be offered this pendant lol.


----------



## tenshix

Ylesiya said:


> If these pics are real then it's not porcelain. Looks like blue rhodonite lol. Why is it dotted - is it sick? Chicken pox?



I have a celadon porcelain teapot that I love and the glaze is purposefully thickened/darker in some areas, and like another member said there’s a slight crackle to the texture which IMO adds to the look. I personally like the color of the porcelain and the texture effect for visual interest but the higher price and WG combo makes this year’s HP a pass for me again since I don’t wear WG pendants much (sigh). I would’ve loved it in a bracelet or 20 motif instead.

I wish it was an actual green stone like jade instead of porcelain. However I’m sure it will still look lovely on those who love this color combo!


----------



## mochibabu

fashionistanyc_93 said:


> View attachment 5619216
> 
> via IG: @StyledbyShishi



So beautiful! Kind of makes me feel what happens if VCA and Tiffany collaborate together to create a piece  hopefully I'll be lucky enough to get one


----------



## periogirl28

I absolutely love my set of Thai green Celadon, some of it with floral patterns, with and without crackle glaze. Nevertheless it's confirmed to be Celadon and WG I think I will pass IF offered.  For greens I prefer to wear the Jade and Emeralds in my collection.


----------



## Xoxo_t

I think it would of been nicer to have the green VCA shade and gold.  After all, it is their color and as close to jade as we would get  this shade is so similar to Tiffany’s that it seems like an identity crisis


----------



## Superfantabulous

Love it! It will nicely match the Boucheron Serpent Bohème Aquaprase collection!

Photo from Little Red Book.


----------



## shannily

Superfantabulous said:


> Love it! It will nicely match the Boucheron Serpent Bohème Aquaprase collection!
> 
> Photo from Little Red Book.
> 
> View attachment 5619299


Exactly my thoughts!


----------



## ayannabanana

does anyone have confirmation on what the material is? ie. is it confirmed to be porcelain?


----------



## Han_B

Superfantabulous said:


> Love it! It will nicely match the Boucheron Serpent Bohème Aquaprase collection!
> 
> Photo from Little Red Book.
> 
> View attachment 5619299


The color is pretty


----------



## blinggirl74

Notorious Pink said:


> She’s not exactly a source of accurate info, eith





Superfantabulous said:


> Love it! It will nicely match the Boucheron Serpent Bohème Aquaprase collection!
> 
> Photo from Little Red Book.
> 
> View attachment 5619299


This is gorgeous! It looks like Tiffany blue or I could just be sleeping and hoping for it.  It also looks textured.


----------



## Glitterbomb

It looks a bit like it has goosebumps to me....


----------



## EpiFanatic

jieminyu said:


> Found this from Chinese Red Book. It’s not for me. I can not justify to pay $4000 for porcelain.
> 
> View attachment 5619212


I really hope not. The edge of the porcelain looks slightly unfinished.


----------



## AlexaKate

Superfantabulous said:


> Love it! It will nicely match the Boucheron Serpent Bohème Aquaprase collection!
> 
> Photo from Little Red Book.
> 
> View attachment 5619299


I’m usually a VCA YG girl but this really gotta me smitten ❤️ good luck for those who have been offered to it ❤️


----------



## ShoooSh

Although size seems a tad bigger than usual LE


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

I think it’s pretty! And I wouldn’t have described it as green, maybe it’s my screen but def lots of blue in it.


----------



## Lien

3kidsmakes5 said:


> I think it’s pretty! And I wouldn’t have described it as green, maybe it’s my screen but def lots of blue in it.


Same.


----------



## Suzie

It‘s a NO from me.


----------



## ox4tahiti

L


3kidsmakes5 said:


> I think it’s pretty! And I wouldn’t have described it as green, maybe it’s my screen but def lots of blue in it.


Looks very aqua to me


----------



## JulesB68

I think it’s very pretty and would love to be offered one. Unfortunately despite messaging my SA, I’ve not heard anything back


----------



## ellabellaz

Why couldn’t they just give us turquoise?


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

ellabellaz said:


> Why couldn’t they just give us turquoise?


Yes!! Agree!!


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Why is it bumpy/textured? Porcelain is usually smooth, isn’t it?


----------



## jtc103

Can’t wait to see more actual pictures, but so far, I’m liking it!  I know many were hoping for YG/RG but based on the pictures posted above, that particular shade seems to work with WG.


----------



## Ylesiya

Looks like the porcelain is deliberately uneven. I think I may love it: it looks like water surface: both colour and texture...


----------



## papertiger

336 said:


> It looks like mould!



It looks like a pool tile to me - and I would say blue, not green. 

Anyway, I don't think it looks it's money so I'm back to Zodiaques


----------



## jtc103

snnysmm said:


> I am a YG girl myself, but I think that is why I love this one so much.  It is sooooo icy.
> 
> I can picture myself in all black cozy knits, sitting by the window on a snowy day… sipping hot tea… and wearing this holiday pendant!



Yes! That’s the word I would describe this! Icy!  And I love that about it.


----------



## papertiger

Superfantabulous said:


> Love it! It will nicely match the Boucheron Serpent Bohème Aquaprase collection!
> 
> Photo from Little Red Book.
> 
> View attachment 5619299



Very nice- but it is blue


----------



## JewelryLover101

EpiFanatic said:


> I really hope not. The edge of the porcelain looks slightly unfinished.


It does to me as well. Looks like the color isn't fully saturated onto the porcelain (if that makes sense). As of now, an easy pass.


----------



## rhm

By far the biggest disappointment out of all the years. White gold guilloche here I come!


----------



## caffelatte

I don't like the size of the VA pendant on myself, but I think this looks lovely! Hope those who want it can get it this year.


----------



## carlinha

Found another pic shared online.  Here you can see the texture pretty well I think.


----------



## fashionelite

It’s really pretty!!! I love pastels. Hoping they release a pastel pink or purple with yg/rg soon


----------



## NY2LA

Diamondbirdie said:


> Why is it bumpy/textured? Porcelain is usually smooth, isn’t it?


Some porcelain tiles that I’ve seen have this bumpy texture, came across several when I was looking at materials in anticipation of my bathroom remodel.

I don’t mean to offend anyone that likes this, but that’s what I’ve seen. I, personally, can’t justify $4K USD for this, but I’m not their target clientele. Apparently, they’re aiming for exclusivity & those who can spend this amount on porcelain without second thought


----------



## jenayb

I am very curious to see what amount these hit the resale market at...


----------



## DreamingPink

I don't like the surface texture at all.... have to pass if every piece is the same as this one


----------



## carlinha

I personally love this color but really wish it was made of a gemstone like Aquaprase instead of porcelain


----------



## waterlily112

jenayb said:


> I am very curious to see what amount these hit the resale market at...



I'm more curious to know how much FP would offer for a brand new HP...probably $4k max for buy out and then list it on the website for $7-$8k


----------



## sosauce

carlinha said:


> Found another pic shared online.  Here you can see the texture pretty well I think.
> View attachment 5619391


Love the color. It’s a lovely Tiffany shade, which I said I would want if that were the case, so I’m definitely interested! Especially because i think white gold and Tiffany blue pair better, and look more on brand as colors. I think the pendant could pass as an informal VCA x Tiffany collab. Omg, I’m so on ban island… I’m not exactly too keen on the textured appearance, but then again maybe it adds depth?

I would have preferred turquoise given the price point, but on the other hand, a natural stone leaves a lot more variance when it comes to the color. Some turquoise is more, well, vibrantly turquoise. And other turquoise is more dull or more azure. I also think the porcelain may be more hardwearing. But I also wonder if the ceramic edges are going to be a stark white, which I wouldn’t like.

As for the color naming… In China (and many other Asian countries) turquoise, green-blue colors like Tiffany blue are classified as a type of “green.” That could explain why we‘ve been hearing about the pendant being green.


----------



## waterlily112

sosauce said:


> As for the color naming… In China (and many other Asian countries) turquoise, green-blue colors like Tiffany blue are classified as a type of “green.” That could explain why we‘ve been hearing about the pendant being green.



Part of it is true, and also some people (myself include) was hoping it's the VCA green instead of a turquoise, which both fall within the color range for celadon. But in this photo when the HP isn't photographed under bright light and appear less washed out, it does have some strong green hue to it. Even my friend's SA mentioned that it looks more green than blue to her. But hey, that's just the whole dress debate all over again, blue/black vs white/gold


----------



## xo.babydoll

Love the color, and in my opinion white gold was definitely the right choice for this pendant! The texture and material is what really throws me off though…


----------



## Bethc

The greenish color in the pic looks cloudy to me, but that’s clearly a pic of a VCA SA.

I’m not sure that I would qualify for it - don’t even get me started on that! At this point, I’m more than happy with my turquoise pieces and this looks close enough to me.


----------



## hopiko

Bethc said:


> The greenish color in the pic looks cloudy to me, but that’s clearly a pic of a VCA SA.
> 
> I’m not sure that I would qualify for it - don’t even get me started on that! At this point, I’m more than happy with my turquoise pieces and this is very close to me.


Nice to see you back here, Beth!


----------



## starryidsurprise

carlinha said:


> Found another pic shared online.  Here you can see the texture pretty well I think.
> View attachment 5619391


Such a strange texture! I feel like VCA wouldn’t let a bumpy piece out of QC like that, and maybe it’s just the lighting? Kind of like how last year’s rhodonite pendant didn’t photograph super well and looked like “spam,” but looks beautiful on (or maybe my eyesight is just getting worse haha). Love the color though.


----------



## glitzgal97

Neimans just told me they’re not getting the holiday pendant?!


----------



## LenaDuree

I can’t get a good read on the color. It looks different in every pic. Curious to see what it looks like when more people post the actual piece of when the SA’s start sending photos to people. 

I find it hard to imagine that there wouldn’t be quality control coming out of VCA especially if this piece is meant to go out to loyal customers but stranger things have happened.


----------



## LenaDuree

glitzgal97 said:


> Neimans just told me they’re not getting the holiday pendant?!


From what I was recently told by someone in corporate that is a higher up, Neiman’s is going to be phased out entirely over time. They do not have the inventory they said anymore and are not focused on stocking Neiman’s over their own boutiques, especially with their online presence. It’s disappointing for people near a Neiman’s only but it doesn’t surprise me if they do not receive the pendant.


----------



## waterlily112

starryidsurprise said:


> Such a strange texture! I feel like VCA wouldn’t let a bumpy piece out of QC like that, and maybe it’s just the lighting? Kind of like how last year’s rhodonite pendant didn’t photograph super well and looked like “spam,” but looks beautiful on (or maybe my eyesight is just getting worse haha). Love the color though.


There were definitely some rhodonite pieces that appear more spam-ish when they have more light pink/white-ish spots than the darker pink spots. Mine kinda look like spam when you look very closely at it...But I love spam and the meaning of the stone so it's all good.


----------



## NY2LA

LenaDuree said:


> I can’t get a good read on the color. It looks different in every pic. Curious to see what it looks like when more people post the actual piece of when the SA’s start sending photos to people.
> 
> I find it hard to imagine that there wouldn’t be quality control coming out of VCA especially if this piece is meant to go out to loyal customers but stranger things have happened.


There’s an active thread here talking about quality issues with diamonds; unfortunately, I think that it is possible that QC can be lacking.


----------



## Bethc

hopiko said:


> Nice to see you back here, Beth!


Thank you!  It’s good to see all these familiar faces.


----------



## LenaDuree

NY2LA said:


> There’s an active thread here talking about quality issues with diamonds; unfortunately, I think that it is possible that QC can be lacking.


Oh no really??? At VCA? Well that’s a shame and very disappointing. I got the pure Alhambra 10 motif in MOP a week or so ago and notice the clasp was loose! I hate when respected jewelry goes down hill! I hope that’s not the case continually with VCA! It’s way too expensive!


----------



## lucky7355

What is the durability of porcelain compared to something like onyx? If it works in the bathroom I’m assuming it’s a pretty hearty option?


----------



## BigAkoya

For those interested in the HP, it seems not all VIPs are grabbing this pendant.
I am not a VIP, my SA knows I do not wear pendants, and yet he offered me one out of courtesy, just to be sure.

I am 100% sure they are just going down a list of clients, and I am second wave.
This is similar to what happened last year.  I was offered one as "second wave" as well.

I just want to share this as there is hope for ladies who want a HP.  The HPs are definitely not all taken, so if you want one, let your SA know you really really really want one.   

Hope this helps.


----------



## lucky7355

BigAkoya said:


> For those interested in the HP, it seems not all VIPs are grabbing this pendant.
> I am not a VIP, my SA knows I do not wear pendants, and yet he offered me one out of courtesy, just to be sure.
> 
> I am 100% sure they are just going down a list of clients, and I am second wave.
> This is similar to what happened last year.  I was offered one as "second wave" as well.
> 
> I just want to share this as there is hope for ladies who want a HP.  The HPs are definitely not all taken, so if you want one, let your SA know you really really really want one.
> 
> Hope this helps.



With the 437 different definition of “VIPs” that people have been told by their SAs and the wildly varying spend thresholds, I’m sure this is the case in a lot of areas.


----------



## waterlily112

lucky7355 said:


> What is the durability of porcelain compared to something like onyx? If it works in the bathroom I’m assuming it’s a pretty hearty option?


Celadon is glazed porcelain with the mohs scale between 8-9 so in terms of durability I think you're good!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

BigAkoya said:


> For those interested in the HP, it seems not all VIPs are grabbing this pendant.
> I am not a VIP, my SA knows I do not wear pendants, and yet he offered me one out of courtesy, just to be sure.
> 
> I am 100% sure they are just going down a list of clients, and I am second wave.
> This is similar to what happened last year.  I was offered one as "second wave" as well.
> 
> I just want to share this as there is hope for ladies who want a HP.  The HPs are definitely not all taken, so if you want one, let your SA know you really really really want one.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I agree, unfortunately I think a lot of people are passing on this. I know when my SA contacts me about it I will be respectfully declining so I also hope whoever wants one gets one! Also not even remotely close to VIP status but my SA did tell me I was on his list.


----------



## leechiyong

I see it being popular in Asia.  I’m really looking forward to seeing better quality pics to see if it’s more a traditional style celadon.  It’s normally very shiny and smooth, but translucent with the natural texture of the pottery visible.  Here’s a close up of a (very used and inexpensive) lid as an example:


----------



## periogirl28

My SA still can't confirm specs yet but he says he has put me on the list just in case. At his store it's apparently not only for VIPs, (definitely not me for sure, the VIPs there all purchase Zips and the ultra amazing watches.) And alas my SA is the High Jewellery rep for the region.


----------



## VcaHaddict

Closeup pic of the HP..the color is pretty in person


----------



## PeachImsure

VcaHaddict said:


> Closeup pic of the HP..the color is pretty in person
> 
> View attachment 5619482


Could you please share the price if possible? Thank you!


----------



## waterlily112

leechiyong said:


> I see it being popular in Asia.  I’m really looking forward to seeing better quality pics to see if it’s more a traditional style celadon.  It’s normally very shiny and smooth, but translucent with the natural texture of the pottery visible.  Here’s a close up of a (very used and inexpensive) lid as an example:


So far from I'm seeing the the general consensus on red book, people seem to really like the color but all dislike the porcelain because everybody has some celadon tea sets at home. Also Buccellati has became really popular in Asia right now and they also have a LE opera tulle pendant in amazonite, which very similar color as this year's HP. I guess there will always be people who want to get one (either they love it or for the exclusivity factor), the ones who don't get offer one, will just end up buying something else since it's the holiday season


----------



## dsrm

LenaDuree said:


> From what I was recently told by someone in corporate that is a higher up, Neiman’s is going to be phased out entirely over time. They do not have the inventory they said anymore and are not focused on stocking Neiman’s over their own boutiques, especially with their online presence. It’s disappointing for people near a Neiman’s only but it doesn’t surprise me if they do not receive the pendant.


I was told, it will become a leased store only to the location with  no VCA boutique near by.


----------



## cindy05

PeachImsure said:


> Could you please share the price if possible? Thank you!


It is $4050 plus tax.


----------



## sosauce

waterlily112 said:


> So far from I'm seeing the the general consensus on red book, people seem to really like the color but all dislike the porcelain because everybody has some celadon tea sets at home. Also Buccellati has became really popular in Asia right now and they also have a LE opera tulle pendant in amazonite, which very similar color as this year's HP. I guess there will always be people who want to get one (either they love it or for the exclusivity factor), the ones who don't get offer one, will just end up buying something else since it's the holiday season


Omg, I used to really want the Buccellati pink opal bracelet. It was part of the opera color collection, I think? I liked how it was basically a pink Alhambra bracelet. But then, when the company became acquired by Richemont, they seem to have gotten rid of the line. Probably because it looked so similar to VCA. 

Anyways, I didn’t know there was an amazonite opera pendant? I just tried looking for it online, but couldn’t find any information. Do you have a picture? That would be an interesting comparison. 

I’m also still not sure about the porcelain. I love the color, yes. But the fact that’s it’s being marketed as so covetable and “rare” when pool tiles are literally one of the most fungible, manufactured materials. VCA has unfettered control over the production of these pool tile pendants. They’re not exactly expensive to make either, considering that the technology has existed for literal millennia.

Am I still going to try to buy one of these Tiffany blue pool tiles? Uh, yes. But I’m not disillusioning myself with some conception that a piece of broken pottery is such a rare, expensive, laborious, and technical material.


----------



## am2022

It’s $4,050 pretax 



PeachImsure said:


> Could you please share the price if possible? Thank you!





PeachImsure said:


> Could you please share the price if possible? Thank you!


----------



## blinggirl74

VcaHaddict said:


> Closeup pic of the HP..the color is pretty in person
> 
> View attachment 5619482


Lord it gets prettier in every pic.  Lol



VcaHaddict said:


> Closeup pic of the HP..the color is pretty in person
> 
> View attachment 5619482


How would you describe it?  Did you see it in person? Is it porcelain or pool tile?  Is blue or green……


----------



## sosauce

waterlily112 said:


> From what I’ve read Buccellati is taking preorders right now for established clients and the official release date is somewhere around 10/8. Not sure how limited it is but I’m definitely tempted. Even though the color is similar I think it’s a very different vibe from VCA. I think I prefer Buccellati’s version because I tend to favor natural stones over manmade, nothing against porcelain though, and I really admire the intricate details. Here are a few pics I found.  Would you want one?
> View attachment 5619490
> View attachment 5619489


Wow, so pretty! So detailed. And the color is so fabulous. There’s that little bit of translucency, and amazonite has a slight sparkle to it, too. It’s absolutely gorgeous. 

I’ve never been to a Buccellati store, so I’ve never had the chance to see the products in person, but I just realized that the opera pendant appears to be free floating? I know some people prefer that, because the pendant stays centered on the body. But I actually like it more when the pendant is soldered to be stationary, so the clasp doesn’t move around. That’s a small thing, though. Also, it’s in yellow gold. Considering that I’m on the list for the Tiffany x Fendi bag, which has silver hardware, I would prefer a white metal to better match with it. 

Personally, I think I still am aiming for the VCA pendant at this point. But I will say that from a design perspective, the Buccellati version looks much more special and intricate — with the baroque framing around the stone, the decorated bale, and the delicate veins. If I were looking for a yellow gold piece, I would definitely chose this one. Especially, as it’s a natural stone. Not sure what the price is for the Buccellati, but the ceramic VCA is overpriced for sure.


----------



## VcaHaddict

blinggirl74 said:


> Lord it gets prettier in every pic.  Lol
> 
> 
> How would you describe it?  Did you see it in person? Is it porcelain or pool tile?  Is blue or green……


I did see it in person. It is very pretty. It’s blue..like Tiffany blue in porcelain.


----------



## waterlily112

sosauce said:


> Wow, so pretty! So detailed. And the color is so fabulous. There’s that little bit of translucency, and amazonite has a slight sparkle to it, too. It’s absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> I’ve never been to a Buccellati store, so I’ve never had the chance to see the products in person, but I just realized that the opera pendant appears to be free floating? I know some people prefer that, because the pendant stays centered on the body. But I actually like it more when the pendant is soldered to be stationary, so the clasp doesn’t move around. That’s a small thing, though. Also, it’s in yellow gold. Considering that I’m on the list for the Tiffany x Fendi bag, which has silver hardware, I would prefer a white metal to better match with it.
> 
> Personally, I think I still am aiming for the VCA pendant at this point. But I will say that from a design perspective, the Buccellati version looks much more special and intricate — with the baroque framing around the stone, the decorated bale, and the delicate veins. If I were looking for a yellow gold piece, I would definitely chose this one. Especially, as it’s a natural stone. Not sure what the price is for the Buccellati, but the ceramic VCA is overpriced for sure.



Well, everything at VCA is overpriced, even natural stones. But silly me like to justify it by thinking it's a special stone with healing properties and cool meanings, making it more fun to wear I guess. I still think this year's HP is really pretty though, I do like it with the WG. Would love to see one in person and I may change my mind


----------



## ShadowComet

VcaHaddict said:


> Closeup pic of the HP..the color is pretty in person
> 
> View attachment 5619482




Thanks for sharing!!! Wow I love the color - will match my earrings that I bought in Hawaii ( forgot the stone name)


----------



## sjunky13

Superfantabulous said:


> Love it! It will nicely match the Boucheron Serpent Bohème Aquaprase collection!
> 
> Photo from Little Red Book.
> 
> View attachment 5619299


iT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!! I wish I loved white gold.


----------



## cindy05

ShadowComet said:


> Thanks for sharing!!! Wow I love the color - will match my earrings that I bought in Hawaii ( forgot the stone name)
> 
> View attachment 5619535


I could be wrong but that looks like larimar stones--native to the Dominican Republic.


----------



## ShadowComet

cindy05 said:


> I could be wrong but that looks like larimar stones--native to the Dominican Republic.



yes I think it is the name


----------



## sjunky13

VcaHaddict said:


> Closeup pic of the HP..the color is pretty in person
> 
> View attachment 5619482


TY for the pic! If theY did 5, 10 and 20 motifs, I see becoming a signature VCA summer stone!


----------



## sjunky13

.


----------



## sunshineshiney

VcaHaddict said:


> Closeup pic of the HP..the color is pretty in person
> 
> View attachment 5619482


This was my AIM font color for my entire AIM life, lol! I love it , totally nostalgic to me.

I have not heard from my main SA yet, with whom I’ve only done phone orders. I am so anxious to hear something from her. 

With all this talk about corporate having control of “the list”, I’m not sure if they will choose me. I have a great relationship with my SA but am not a big spender in the eyes of corporate. Perhaps they will see my last 3 purchases were Diamond pieces and consider me?!


----------



## Han_B

I feel a bit sad, for all those who were looking for turquoise or Tiffany blue color in YG or RG will have to wait a few more years considering VCA does not repeat colors.


----------



## cloee

RG would actually have been nice considering the turquoise butterfly was in YG and turquoise perlee in WG. While this is not turquoise, color is similar and a different metal would  have provided  variation. Perhaps the VIPs will go for it still as part of their collection. It’s gorgeous and I would get it if offered eventually.


----------



## mochibabu

cindy05 said:


> It is $4050 plus tax.


Hi, is this in USD?


----------



## lorihmatthews

It's pretty, I do like the color, but there are other things that are higher up on my wish list.


----------



## mikimoto007

Han_B said:


> I feel a bit sad, for all those who were looking for turquoise or Tiffany blue color in YG or RG will have to wait a few more years considering VCA does not repeat colors.


I wouldn’t worry. WG lovers have been left out in the cold by VCA a number of times. The HP is a wild card, it’s not a guaranteed metal. I think this colour looks best with WG.


----------



## ox4tahiti

VcaHaddict said:


> I did see it in person. It is very pretty. It’s blue..like Tiffany blue in porcelain.


Is there abit of different shades between pieces do you think ?


----------



## VcaHaddict

ox4tahiti said:


> Is there abit of different shades between pieces do you think ?


I was offered this one. I didn’t ask for more to compare as I am not going to buy it (not a WG person).


----------



## lynne_ross

The pendant is very pretty in pictures. I actually like texture and don’t mind porcelain in a pendant but would prefer stones. I only wanted green so I am not purchasing.


----------



## BigAkoya

Han_B said:


> I feel a bit sad, for all those who were looking for turquoise or Tiffany blue color in YG or RG will have to wait a few more years considering VCA does not repeat colors.


Well, not me! I don't feel for sad for YG or RG lovers as they have had their day in the sun for years!   

I'm a WG (and platinum) lover, and I have been waiting for more WG pieces, and waiting, and waiting.
I am so so so excited WG is finally getting it's turn!  

I did ask my SA to do this HP stone in a VA set (no diamond dot in the center), and he said that is not possible (at least not for me, VVIPs may get their wish).   He did say he is expecting to see more WG pieces come out in the future, even after the guilloche launch.
Yippee!  Hooray for WG!


----------



## DreamingPink

VcaHaddict said:


> Closeup pic of the HP..the color is pretty in person
> 
> View attachment 5619482


Thank you so much for posting!!
May I ask.... did the white edge look obvious to you irl?


----------



## cindy05

pamelastanlee said:


> Hi, is this in USD?


Yes it is.


----------



## VcaHaddict

DreamingPink said:


> Thank you so much for posting!!
> May I ask.... did the white edge look obvious to you irl?


I don’t think so!


----------



## BigAkoya

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Right on spot! I am buying VCA for my teenagers and I know a few mums who buy pendants for their daughters too.


I think my niece will like this pendant! 
The look is very fresh, and I can totally see a teenager wear this fun colored stone (vs. a more serious stone).


----------



## DreamingPink

VcaHaddict said:


> I don’t think so!


Thank you! That's good news


----------



## BigAkoya

VcaHaddict said:


> Closeup pic of the HP..the color is pretty in person
> 
> View attachment 5619482


This is beautiful to me.  So crispy and summery!  
I actually like this shade in your photo better than turquoise or blue agate.  
To me, this is more of a vivid cyan (absent the green tint), which I love.   Tiffany blue actually has more green.  
Thanks for sharing this photo.


----------



## BigAkoya

sjunky13 said:


> TY for the pic! If theY did 5, 10 and 20 motifs, I see becoming a signature VCA summer stone!


Let's all beg and submit our request!  Maybe VCA will see the demand and make this a regular stone!  
I love this color, it's so pure and vivid.  I need to beg my SA again after this busy "HP hype" season.
I really really really want a VA set.  And you are spot on... this is a summer set!


----------



## Mspotatobread

does anyone have more photos of the pendants?


----------



## Han_B

Yes, I am happy for those who wanted White gold 


mikimoto007 said:


> I wouldn’t worry. WG lovers have been left out in the cold by VCA a number of times. The HP is a wild card, it’s not a guaranteed metal. I think this colour looks best with WG.


----------



## CHL

I’m really wondering how the texture looks like. For those who saw the pendant in person, was the pendant really bumpy?  Did it remind you any bathroom tile indeed? I love the color, kinda so so but okay on the material (give me stone!), and not sure on the texture.


----------



## lalame

Do you think it will be safe to wear in the shower if it's porcelain?


----------



## inadaze77

gracie05 said:


> My SA confirmed she has me on her list for the HP this year, and my total spend is probably around ~$5k USD this year, so I don't think there's really a pre-spend limit. I am veeeeeeery very far from being a VIP client.


Lucky u! I'm no VIP either, bought a few Alhambra pieces over the years and finally thought abt getting a hp this year as an anniv gift! Asked my SA abt it a few months ago then asked her about it again a few weeks ago after making a purchase and she told me she had to outright reject me as the VCA location I shop at only got allocated 1 + it's for a client who spends on high jewelry  dn't know if I shuld ask her agn or leave it at that. Anyone knws if there will be a second wave this year? I really do love this year's hp color..


----------



## lisawhit

I was told it was very limited this year and I’m on the list.  I really don’t understand what VCA is doing?


----------



## Marmotte

Just got the call from my SA. I got offered the HP. He said it is in WG, Porcelaine de Sevres Vert Céladon. I asked if the porcelain was smooth and he confirmed.
Also told me that the color has a watercolor effect.

I'm not a VIP client. They offered it to local "loyal" customers.
Country is Switzerland.

Here’s the picture he sent:


----------



## jenaps

Marmotte said:


> Just got the call from my SA. I got offered the HP. He said it is in WG, Porcelaine de Sevres Vert Céladon. I asked if the porcelain was smooth and he confirmed.
> Also told me that the color has a watercolor effect.
> 
> I'm not a VIP client. They offered it to local "loyal" customers.
> Country is Switzerland.
> 
> Here’s the picture he sent:
> View attachment 5619866


Thanks for sharing!  This is prob the best photo I’ve seen!

Does anyone know why their porcelain has a white edge around it?  I’ve seen this edge in so many pictures not just of this holiday pendant but other porcelain colors.

Is this a photo effect or is their really a white edge?


----------



## kura

jenaps said:


> Thanks for sharing!  This is prob the best photo I’ve seen!
> 
> Does anyone know why their porcelain has a white edge around it?  I’ve seen this edge in so many pictures not just of this holiday pendant but other porcelain colors.
> 
> Is this a photo effect or is their really a white edge?


Could it be due to the reflection of the WG in the porcelain?


----------



## Han_B

jenaps said:


> Thanks for sharing!  This is prob the best photo I’ve seen!
> 
> Does anyone know why their porcelain has a white edge around it?  I’ve seen this edge in so many pictures not just of this holiday pendant but other porcelain colors.
> 
> Is this a photo effect or is their really a white edge?


I think when you cut and polish the edge it’s bound to desaturate the edges.


----------



## lisawhit

Marmotte said:


> Just got the call from my SA. I got offered the HP. He said it is in WG, Porcelaine de Sevres Vert Céladon. I asked if the porcelain was smooth and he confirmed.
> Also told me that the color has a watercolor effect.
> 
> I'm not a VIP client. They offered it to local "loyal" customers.
> Country is Switzerland.
> 
> Here’s the picture he sent:
> View attachment 5619866


this is really pretty and I believe this is the 3rd sevres holiday pendant done - Pink, blue, and now green
Does anyone know more information on the sevres?


----------



## Ylesiya

Ah screw it, I am getting it  I actually like it much more than both previous years.


----------



## Bethc

jenaps said:


> Thanks for sharing!  This is prob the best photo I’ve seen!
> 
> Does anyone know why their porcelain has a white edge around it?  I’ve seen this edge in so many pictures not just of this holiday pendant but other porcelain colors.
> 
> Is this a photo effect or is their really a white edge?


I’m not sure why, but I’ve seen the white edges on some the raspberry porcelain pieces as well. It’s one of the reasons I didn’t purchase it.
Whereas my dark blue Vendome pendant doesn’t have it.

Maybe it’s the lighter color?

ETA- but then I remembered my pink pendant doesn’t have it either?


----------



## missie1

BigAkoya said:


> Well, not me! I don't feel for sad for YG or RG lovers as they have had their day in the sun for years!
> 
> I'm a WG (and platinum) lover, and I have been waiting for more WG pieces, and waiting, and waiting.
> I am so so so excited WG is finally getting it's turn!
> 
> I did ask my SA to do this HP stone in a VA set (no diamond dot in the center), and he said that is not possible (at least not for me, VVIPs may get their wish).   He did say he is expecting to see more WG pieces come out in the future, even after the guilloche launch.
> Yippee!  Hooray for WG!


They definitely needed to expand the WG options.  I would love to see lighter colored stone options in wg.  Would love to hear your thoughts about  it being porcelain.


----------



## lisawhit

Ylesiya said:


> Ah screw it, I am getting it  I actually like it much more than both previous years.


+1 and this will be my 1st VCA white gold....I live in a coastal town and this will be my new fav summer piece!


----------



## papertiger

Marmotte said:


> Just got the call from my SA. I got offered the HP. He said it is in WG, Porcelaine de Sevres Vert Céladon. I asked if the porcelain was smooth and he confirmed.
> Also told me that the color has a watercolor effect.
> 
> I'm not a VIP client. They offered it to local "loyal" customers.
> Country is Switzerland.
> 
> Here’s the picture he sent:
> View attachment 5619866



Congratulations! 

It makes sense that they treat Sevres porcelain like a semi-precious stone. It's all part of the grande story.

Catherine the Great of Russia bought the very famous French Royal Family's Sevres porcelain (after the Revolution - although that was bluer). Even Sevres famous green is a lot brighter in colour than Vert Céladon, but this is a very fashionable (type) colour atm.

I like wg, but in the evening. A lot of you have amazing completions that are perfect with wg day and night, you will elevate the necklace whereas I can tell it will look just 'OK' on me.


----------



## papertiger

This particular colour (unless one knows) it can easily pass for a little silver necklace in most onlookers eyes, even with the diamond, and that can be actually a good thing. I think it will be a very worry free for someone who doesn't like too much attention focused on their jewellery, and very summery and of course ice-holiday too.

I look forward to seeing mod pics and enjoying the excitement of all members here that have the opportunity and decide to go for it.


----------



## VonIzzy

Marmotte said:


> Just got the call from my SA. I got offered the HP. He said it is in WG, Porcelaine de Sevres Vert Céladon. I asked if the porcelain was smooth and he confirmed.
> Also told me that the color has a watercolor effect.
> 
> I'm not a VIP client. They offered it to local "loyal" customers.
> Country is Switzerland.
> 
> Here’s the picture he sent:
> View attachment 5619866


lucky you! it's very pretty 
will you get it? What is the price in CH?


----------



## Marmotte

VonIzzy said:


> lucky you! it's very pretty
> will you get it? What is the price in CH?


Yes I’m getting it!
It’s CHF 3’900 tax included


----------



## Onthego

papertiger said:


> This particular colour (unless one knows) it can easily pass for a little silver necklace in most onlookers eyes, even with the diamond, and that can be actually a good thing. I think it will be a very worry free for someone who doesn't like too much attention focused on their jewellery, and very summery and of course ice-holiday too.
> 
> I look forward to seeing mod pics and enjoying the excitement of all members here that have the opportunity and decide to go for it.


This is actually my concern. This HP maybe too similar to the 2020 WG Guilloche HP. Can I justify having both in my collection? You ladies that have the 2020 HP, are you getting this one too?


----------



## eternallove4bag

BigAkoya said:


> For those interested in the HP, it seems not all VIPs are grabbing this pendant.
> I am not a VIP, my SA knows I do not wear pendants, and yet he offered me one out of courtesy, just to be sure.
> 
> I am 100% sure they are just going down a list of clients, and I am second wave.
> This is similar to what happened last year.  I was offered one as "second wave" as well.
> 
> I just want to share this as there is hope for ladies who want a HP.  The HPs are definitely not all taken, so if you want one, let your SA know you really really really want one.
> 
> Hope this helps.


+ 1  @BigAkoya I already said no to it yesterday. It’s a pretty enough color but I found TQ and similar shades look horrible on my skin tone. Money saved!


----------



## hopiko

Onthego said:


> This is actually my concern. This HP maybe too similar to the 2020 WG Guilloche HP. Can I justify having both in my collection? You ladies that have the 2020 HP, are you getting this one too?


I am definitely getting it (already paid!). It is completely different from the 2020…which is blingy and beautiful…this has that calming summery chill vibe!  I love it


----------



## Marmotte

Onthego said:


> This is actually my concern. This HP maybe too similar to the 2020 WG Guilloche HP. Can I justify having both in my collection? You ladies that have the 2020 HP, are you getting this one too?


Yes


----------



## tea_reverie

My SA just texted me today and said I’ve been allocated a holiday pendant this year. I’m not a VIP I reckon…have just been faithfully buying 2 - 3 Alhambra pieces per year over the last few years, being a fan of the collection. I told her I’m definitely getting it  I do like this year’s tranquil and pretty colour. This was the pic she sent.


----------



## lvchanellvr

tea_reverie said:


> My SA just texted me today and said I’ve been allocated a holiday pendant this year. I’m not a VIP I reckon…have just been faithfully buying 2 - 3 Alhambra pieces per year over the last few years, being a fan of the collection. I told her I’m definitely getting it  I do like this year’s tranquil and pretty colour. This was the pic she sent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619911


I must admit I was on the fence on getting the pendant this year. The more pics I see of this color, the more I am leaning towards getting it! Good luck to everyone who wants this year's HP.


----------



## kimber418

lalame said:


> Do you think it will be safe to wear in the shower if it's porcelain?


No ----it does not take that much time to take a pendant off.


----------



## cindy05

tea_reverie said:


> My SA just texted me today and said I’ve been allocated a holiday pendant this year. I’m not a VIP I reckon…have just been faithfully buying 2 - 3 Alhambra pieces per year over the last few years, being a fan of the collection. I told her I’m definitely getting it  I do like this year’s tranquil and pretty colour. This was the pic she sent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619911


It's a pretty color but it looks to me like the color didnt fully take on the upper edge and it looks uneven. Is that supposed to be the look?


----------



## kadmia

So...if anyone has an SA who would be willing to sell to me, please message me!? My SA is super lovely but it doesn't sound like she can get this piece for non VIP me. I'm in the US! Thank you!


----------



## Astreaa

tea_reverie said:


> My SA just texted me today and said I’ve been allocated a holiday pendant this year. I’m not a VIP I reckon…have just been faithfully buying 2 - 3 Alhambra pieces per year over the last few years, being a fan of the collection. I told her I’m definitely getting it  I do like this year’s tranquil and pretty colour. This was the pic she sent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619911


This is very pretty and more blue/turquoise than green...wonder if there's a lot of variation in shades between pendants?


----------



## mommafahionista

As I see more pics of this HP, it’s looking more and more like a porcelain version of a greener turquoise. Perhaps the inspiration? Would love to see it in natural light. Natural turquoise ranges in its saturation of blues and greens. I wonder if the pieces will also have this variety as some have said that the pink sevres from 2015 had some variations to it?


----------



## fashionelite

Someone posted their SA wearing it on red. It’s so pretty


----------



## mesh123

Marmotte said:


> Just got the call from my SA. I got offered the HP. He said it is in WG, Porcelaine de Sevres Vert Céladon. I asked if the porcelain was smooth and he confirmed.
> Also told me that the color has a watercolor effect.
> 
> I'm not a VIP client. They offered it to local "loyal" customers.
> Country is Switzerland.
> 
> Here’s the picture he sent:
> View attachment 5619866


Wow what a beautiful color! I wish I can get one but my SA said it is only for VIPs who are big spenders I am in the US


----------



## tea_reverie

cindy05 said:


> It's a pretty color but it looks to me like the color didnt fully take on the upper edge and it looks uneven. Is that supposed to be the look?


I recall someone earlier mentioning that it’s supposed to have a “watercolour” effect. Perhaps that’s where the wash of colour fades out slightly… lol


----------



## cindy05

tea_reverie said:


> I recall someone earlier mentioning that it’s supposed to have a “watercolour” effect. Perhaps that’s where the wash of colour fades out slightly… lol


Makes sense. lol. I want one without that effect. lol.


----------



## tea_reverie

Astreaa said:


> This is very pretty and more blue/turquoise than green...wonder if there's a lot of variation in shades between pendants?


I’m guessing that could possibly be so.. cos going by what I’ve seen of the 2019 blue porcelain holiday pendant, the blue shades ranged from severe/restrained to lighter and outright *pop*. Should be interesting to compare this year’s shades!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Just curious, those of you that already got offered 1 or were told that you are definitely on the list, anyone is US based? As someone who’s been buying VCA for 10+ years and collecting holiday pendant for the last 10 years and owning A LOT of their pave pieces,  I consider myself an absolute loyal customer and a pretty big spender if not a VIP. And yet My SA just told me that they don’t have the list yet and will keep me posted? Two days away from the official release date and they don’t have the list?? And they are the US flagship store….


----------



## BigAkoya

missie1 said:


> They definitely needed to expand the WG options.  I would love to see lighter colored stone options in wg.  Would love to hear your thoughts about  it being porcelain.


I used to be pure about stones only, but I now have a different perspective on Alhambra.

I know some people think porcelain is not expensive and can be made.  Well, all these stones are not expensive, and to say it more directly, they are cheap.  These are not precious stones with value... mother of pearl, blue agate, malachite, rhodonite.  These are cheap stones (e.g. typically not used high jewelry). That's why replica pieces can be made so cheaply.  The materials are cheap.

When talking the true value of a jewelry piece, the individual components need to be worth something.  As in... a loose Colombian emerald has monetary value on its own.  A loose diamond has monetary value on its own.  I can remove any stone from my gemstone collection, and I know I can sell the loose stone.  A loose MOP four leaf clover motif stone is worth nearly nothing.

For me, I know 100% when I buy an Alhambra piece, I am solely buying the brand and the iconic four leaf clover look.  There is nearly zero value in the materials aside from the weight of the gold metal which is not much.

With those thoughts in mind...
For me, when buying Alhambra, it's all about what color I love.  I never think of the value of the necklace or motifs.  As in... is MOP worth more than blue agate or porcelain?  They are all worth close to nothing as a loose four leaf clover.

I agree with you... I hope there will be a WG color set coming out next!  I really want something happy blue or fresh green to add to my summer pieces.  I would love if this color turned into a collection.  This is such a beautiful color to me, so bright and electric.  I love it more than turquoise and blue agate.  This is the perfect blue for me!   

If the photos posted are correct, this HP's color is near cyan.
For those who wear pendants and are undecided... here is turquoise vs. cyan.  I think when most people think of turquoise, they are really thinking cyan.  Tiffany turquoise is more green in reality.

Cyan is electric, yet it is calming.  Loud, but regal.
Here are some photos for fun... color training for the eye!
The actual pendant is softer, but it's in the same hue group.


----------



## cindy05

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Just curious, those of you that already got offered 1 or were told that you are definitely on the list, anyone is US based? As someone who’s been buying VCA for 10+ years and collecting holiday pendant for the last 10 years and owning A LOT of their pave pieces,  I consider myself an absolute loyal customer and a pretty big spender if not a VIP. And yet My SA just told me that they don’t have the list yet and will keep me posted? Two days away from the official release date and they don’t have the list?? And they are the US flagship store….


Hi. Not sure where your boutique is. I was told that each boutique had to submit their lists to headquarters who then approved based on spend history. Some SAs added their clients names to the list without even consulting them as that would have taken too long. Once approved, the SAs would then reach out to each client to see if they wanted the HP. If they passed, they would go further down the list. This is the first list--mostly high dollar spenders and fine jewelry purchasers. I think the second wave will be for "loyal customers" who have a minimum of $20k spend history. In other words, it will be very hard for a first timer to walk in and buy one this year. Sounds like you should be in the first or second wave.


----------



## BigAkoya

fashionelite said:


> Someone posted their SA wearing it on red. It’s so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619924


Thank you for posting!  This is softer than the earlier photos, but I love it even more!  
It's so beautiful.  I really hope they use this color in the permanent collection.


----------



## BigAkoya

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Just curious, those of you that already got offered 1 or were told that you are definitely on the list, anyone is US based? As someone who’s been buying VCA for 10+ years and collecting holiday pendant for the last 10 years and owning A LOT of their pave pieces,  I consider myself an absolute loyal customer and a pretty big spender if not a VIP. And yet My SA just told me that they don’t have the list yet and will keep me posted? Two days away from the official release date and they don’t have the list?? And they are the US flagship store….


Hi!  I am in the US and was offered a few days ago, so I am second wave for sure (first wave was offered much earlier).
I think "will keep you posted" is SA speak for "if the others who were offered decline, we might get to your name as wave two."

I think you'll be offered one.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Marmotte said:


> Just got the call from my SA. I got offered the HP. He said it is in WG, Porcelaine de Sevres Vert Céladon. I asked if the porcelain was smooth and he confirmed.
> Also told me that the color has a watercolor effect.
> 
> I'm not a VIP client. They offered it to local "loyal" customers.
> Country is Switzerland.
> 
> Here’s the picture he sent:
> View attachment 5619866


Darn. I like this distance shot.


----------



## stephbb9

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Just curious, those of you that already got offered 1 or were told that you are definitely on the list, anyone is US based? As someone who’s been buying VCA for 10+ years and collecting holiday pendant for the last 10 years and owning A LOT of their pave pieces,  I consider myself an absolute loyal customer and a pretty big spender if not a VIP. And yet My SA just told me that they don’t have the list yet and will keep me posted? Two days away from the official release date and they don’t have the list?? And they are the US flagship store….


I guess I am in the same situation as you. Madison NYC?
I have been waiting since Monday. I have spent « enough » so I should be eligible however I am still waiting… Impatiently! 
My SA told me last week that she had me on her list but she doesn’t decide. It’s Paris and the store manager. She told me to wait and see… Pretty upsetting when you are a loyal customer and spent a lot…


----------



## samouu

I am feeling so so so so lucky (funny to say this as reference to the 4 clover!)! Just got a call from my local boutique that I got a pendant allocated as well. I am not VIP either but very loyal to the brand and the SA’s are very lovely in here. 
The pendant is going to mark my son’s birth year, that is so perfect!
Also based in CH


Marmotte said:


> Just got the call from my SA. I got offered the HP. He said it is in WG, Porcelaine de Sevres Vert Céladon. I asked if the porcelain was smooth and he confirmed.
> Also told me that the color has a watercolor effect.
> 
> I'm not a VIP client. They offered it to local "loyal" customers.
> Country is Switzerland.
> 
> Here’s the picture he sent:
> View attachment 5619866


----------



## periogirl28

Congrats to those allocated and getting theirs. Thanks so much for the pics and confirmation too.


----------



## waterlily112

BigAkoya said:


> Thank you for posting!  This is softer than the earlier photos, but I love it even more!
> It's so beautiful.  I really hope they use this color in the permanent collection.


Agreed! I don't see myself wearing this color as a pendant but if it comes in a 5 motif bracelet with WG I'd get one in a heartbeat


----------



## allanrvj

waterlily112 said:


> Agreed! I don't see myself wearing this color as a pendant but if it comes in a 5 motif bracelet with WG I'd get one in a heartbeat


same, and I hope they make it because it's very VCA


----------



## kadmia

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Just curious, those of you that already got offered 1 or were told that you are definitely on the list, anyone is US based? As someone who’s been buying VCA for 10+ years and collecting holiday pendant for the last 10 years and owning A LOT of their pave pieces,  I consider myself an absolute loyal customer and a pretty big spender if not a VIP. And yet My SA just told me that they don’t have the list yet and will keep me posted? Two days away from the official release date and they don’t have the list?? And they are the US flagship store….


I know someone who was told earlier this week she is confirmed as getting the pendant. Her SA is in NYC. I personally haven't heard anything yet, so don't think it's in the cards for me. But I haven't spent nearly as much as she has in the last year or so.


----------



## sosauce

BigAkoya said:


> I used to be pure about stones only, but I now have a different perspective on Alhambra.
> 
> I know some people think porcelain is not expensive and can be made.  Well, all these stones are not expensive, and to say it more directly, they are cheap.  These are not precious stones with value... mother of pearl, blue agate, malachite, rhodonite.  These are cheap stones (e.g. typically not used high jewelry). That's why replica pieces can be made so cheaply.  The materials are cheap.
> 
> When talking the true value of a jewelry piece, the individual components need to be worth something.  As in... a loose Colombian emerald has monetary value on its own.  A loose diamond has monetary value on its own.  I can remove any stone from my gemstone collection, and I know I can sell the loose stone.  A loose MOP four leaf clover motif stone is worth nearly nothing.
> 
> For me, I know 100% when I buy an Alhambra piece, I am solely buying the brand and the iconic four leaf clover look.  There is nearly zero value in the materials aside from the weight of the gold metal which is not much.
> 
> With those thoughts in mind...
> For me, when buying Alhambra, it's all about what color I love.  I never think of the value of the necklace or motifs.  As in... is MOP worth more than blue agate or porcelain?  They are all worth close to nothing as a loose four leaf clover.
> 
> I agree with you... I hope there will be a WG color set coming out next!  I really want something happy blue or fresh green to add to my summer pieces.  I would love if this color turned into a collection.  This is such a beautiful color to me, so bright and electric.  I love it more than turquoise and blue agate.  This is the perfect blue for me!
> 
> If the photos posted are correct, this HP's color is near cyan.
> For those who wear pendants and are undecided... here is turquoise vs. cyan.  I think when most people think of turquoise, they are really thinking cyan.  Tiffany turquoise is more green in reality.
> 
> Cyan is electric, yet it is calming.  Loud, but regal.
> Here are some photos for fun... color training for the eye!
> The actual pendant is softer, but it's in the same hue group.
> 
> View attachment 5619930
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619943



Hmm, I felt like that listed color isn’t Tiffany blue. So I tried looking more into the question, and Tiffany blue is Pantone 1837. But Pantone is for printed media, so there’s a lot of discrepancy in how Tiffany blue will present on a screen.

I went to see if there were official images of what Pantone 1837 looks like. I took a screenshot of the Pantone 1837 swatch in the Tiffany documentary. But obviously, now we have a screenshot of edited footage for a recorded video of a printed color. Not exactly the most accurate metric. 

Searching for online results yields many different shades as well. The color of Tiffany’s logo on its website doesn’t exactly match the same shade that was used for a promotional video. And many online images of Pantone 1837 claim to be Tiffany blue, but it turns out this isn’t accurate, because Pantone colors don’t have official digital variants.

Basically, someone needs to buy the pendant and take a photo of it on top of a Tiffany blue shopping bag. That’s the only way we can somewhat scientifically verify how closely this year’s holiday pendant aligns with my mental image of an unofficial collaboration. (And how remiss I will be if I’m unable to buy the pendant…)


----------



## south-of-france

samouu said:


> I am feeling so so so so lucky (funny to say this as reference to the 4 clover!)! Just got a call from my local boutique that I got a pendant allocated as well. I am not VIP either but very loyal to the brand and the SA’s are very lovely in here.
> The pendant is going to mark my son’s birth year, that is so perfect!
> Also based in CH


Also in CH, no message yet. I just love this color!


----------



## tea_reverie

Is there anyone else here from Singapore who got offered or allocated or who is waitlisting for one? Just wondering what the local situation is like.


----------



## jenaps

stephbb9 said:


> I guess I am in the same situation as you. Madison NYC?
> I have been waiting since Monday. I have spent « enough » so I should be eligible however I am still waiting… Impatiently!
> My SA told me last week that she had me on her list but she doesn’t decide. It’s Paris and the store manager. She told me to wait and see… Pretty upsetting when you are a loyal customer and spent a lot…


Yes, I think the NYC 5th boutique is higher required than others. I think it is also based on your SA and who they prioritized to submit upfront.

NYC definitely already received their initial names already.


----------



## BigAkoya

samouu said:


> I am feeling so so so so lucky (funny to say this as reference to the 4 clover!)! Just got a call from my local boutique that I got a pendant allocated as well. I am not VIP either but very loyal to the brand and the SA’s are very lovely in here.
> The pendant is going to mark my son’s birth year, that is so perfect!
> Also based in CH


Woo hoo!  Congratulations to you!  Blue... it's a boy!  
I definitely think the SAs are working on Wave two clients this week.  

Congratulations again!  I am so happy for you!


----------



## LenaDuree

sunshineshiney said:


> This was my AIM font color for my entire AIM life, lol! I love it , totally nostalgic to me.
> 
> I have not heard from my main SA yet, with whom I’ve only done phone orders. I am so anxious to hear something from her.
> 
> With all this talk about corporate having control of “the list”, I’m not sure if they will choose me. I have a great relationship with my SA but am not a big spender in the eyes of corporate. Perhaps they will see my last 3 purchases were Diamond pieces and consider





BigAkoya said:


> Woo hoo!  Congratulations to you!  Blue... it's a boy!
> I definitely think the SAs are working on Wave two clients this week.
> 
> Congratulations again!  I am so happy for you!


Has anyone received an offer from the south coast plaza store in Orange County? I have a friend who isn’t on the forum and is very upset she hasn’t been offered on yet - spent 170k this year alone with a long long purchase history! She’s fuming!


----------



## BigAkoya

sosauce said:


> Hmm, I felt like that listed color isn’t Tiffany blue. So I tried looking more into the question, and Tiffany blue is Pantone 1837. But Pantone is for printed media, so there’s a lot of discrepancy in how Tiffany blue will present on a screen.
> 
> I went to see if there were official images of what Pantone 1837 looks like. I took a screenshot of the Pantone 1837 swatch in the Tiffany documentary. But obviously, now we have a screenshot of edited footage for a recorded video of a printed color. Not exactly the most accurate metric.
> 
> Searching for online results yields many different shades as well. The color of Tiffany’s logo on its website doesn’t exactly match the same shade that was used for a promotional video. And many online images of Pantone 1837 claim to be Tiffany blue, but it turns out this isn’t accurate, because Pantone colors don’t have official digital variants.
> 
> Basically, someone needs to buy the pendant and take a photo of it on top of a Tiffany blue shopping bag. That’s the only way we can somewhat scientifically verify how closely this year’s holiday pendant aligns with my mental image of an unofficial collaboration. (And how remiss I will be if I’m unable to buy the pendant…)
> 
> View attachment 5620025


I agree.  To me, it's definitely not Tiffany Blue as initially thought.  Tiffany Blue has more green.  
If you love this color and think you will wear the pendant vs. buying it for FOMO, it's beautiful.  I can see a 20 in this color, so gorgeous.  And VA earrings, and bracelets.  

I think I would erase the mental unofficial collaboration and try not to link it this to Tiffany Blue    
VCA would never say they are collaborating with Tiffany.  The two jewelry companies are competitors.  

I think it's best to enjoy this unique porcelain blue as a new VCA blue.  An original, by VCA.


----------



## Random Walks

Dear VCA lovers, do you think this green celadon would look good on Asian cold tone olive skin? My eyes cannot tell if this is a warm or cold green. Many thanks!


----------



## allanrvj

sosauce said:


> Hmm, I felt like that listed color isn’t Tiffany blue. So I tried looking more into the question, and Tiffany blue is Pantone 1837. But Pantone is for printed media, so there’s a lot of discrepancy in how Tiffany blue will present on a screen.
> 
> I went to see if there were official images of what Pantone 1837 looks like. I took a screenshot of the Pantone 1837 swatch in the Tiffany documentary. But obviously, now we have a screenshot of edited footage for a recorded video of a printed color. Not exactly the most accurate metric.
> 
> Searching for online results yields many different shades as well. The color of Tiffany’s logo on its website doesn’t exactly match the same shade that was used for a promotional video. And many online images of Pantone 1837 claim to be Tiffany blue, but it turns out this isn’t accurate, because Pantone colors don’t have official digital variants.
> 
> Basically, someone needs to buy the pendant and take a photo of it on top of a Tiffany blue shopping bag. That’s the only way we can somewhat scientifically verify how closely this year’s holiday pendant aligns with my mental image of an unofficial collaboration. (And how remiss I will be if I’m unable to buy the pendant…)
> 
> View attachment 5620025



I don't think it's a coincidence that they use the same color and texture for their Perlée campaign




So it's not tiffany blue. it's more mellow than that


----------



## allanrvj

Here's to hoping everyone who wants one, gets one.  

And to those who gets offered but don't want it, may you pass the chance along (in any way) to whoever that wants it instead


----------



## chuyou___x3

cindy05 said:


> Hi. Not sure where your boutique is. I was told that each boutique had to submit their lists to headquarters who then approved based on spend history. Some SAs added their clients names to the list without even consulting them as that would have taken too long. Once approved, the SAs would then reach out to each client to see if they wanted the HP. If they passed, they would go further down the list. This is the first list--mostly high dollar spenders and fine jewelry purchasers. I think the second wave will be for "loyal customers" who have a minimum of $20k spend history. In other words, it will be very hard for a first timer to walk in and buy one this year. Sounds like you should be in the first or second wave.


Do you know when the second wave usually happened?


----------



## Glitterbomb

LenaDuree said:


> Has anyone received an offer from the south coast plaza store in Orange County? I have a friend who isn’t on the forum and is very upset she hasn’t been offered on yet - spent 170k this year alone with a long long purchase history! She’s fuming!


Yes, I was offered one. I might accept after all. I have a 7 figure spend.

That seems so unfair your friend wasn't offered one. She should definitely qualify imo!


----------



## chuyou___x3

stephbb9 said:


> I guess I am in the same situation as you. Madison NYC?
> I have been waiting since Monday. I have spent « enough » so I should be eligible however I am still waiting… Impatiently!
> My SA told me last week that she had me on her list but she doesn’t decide. It’s Paris and the store manager. She told me to wait and see… Pretty upsetting when you are a loyal customer and spent a lot…


This is also my home store.   I didn't get a call yet.   However, my SA mentioned it is for loyal customer.     Kinda annoyed a bit TBH.    Maybe having a main store in NYC is way too competitive since they have the richest people whom spent the most money here.


----------



## chuyou___x3

Glitterbomb said:


> Yes, I was offered one. I might accept after all. I have a 7 figure spend.
> 
> That seems so unfair your friend wasn't offered one. She should definitely qualify imo!


Congrats you got offered one.   I am assuming my SA did not text me yet and its 3:28Pm that probably mean I did not get it this wave.


----------



## LenaDuree

Glitterbomb said:


> Yes, I was offered one. I might accept after all. I have a 7 figure spend.
> 
> That seems so unfair your friend wasn't offered one. She should definitely qualify imo!


7 figure total or for the year?


----------



## twinky512

LenaDuree said:


> Has anyone received an offer from the south coast plaza store in Orange County? I have a friend who isn’t on the forum and is very upset she hasn’t been offered on yet - spent 170k this year alone with a long long purchase history! She’s fuming!


That's crazy if your friend doesn't get one!  Does your friend only shop at SCP or also shops elsewhere?


----------



## cindy05

lilxcat said:


> Do you know when the second wave usually happened?


Hi,

There is no "usually" because this is the first time they're doing it this way. My SA couldnt give me a timeline of when the second wave would happen. There's too many variables such as how long it takes the SAs to reach out to their clients on the list and how long the clients take to respond. From what I've read on here, they're already on the second wave as the VVIPs list was allegedly done days ago. This is not what I was advised by my SA. According to my SA, it appears that they are on list 1 still but it could all depend on location of the boutique etc. I'm not getting my hopes up. If I get it, great. If not, I'm ok with it too. I have other items that I want to buy. BTW, NYC is also my home store.


----------



## chuyou___x3

cindy05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is no "usually" because this is the first time they're doing it this way. My SA couldnt give me a timeline of when the second wave would happen. There's too many variables such as how long it takes the SAs to reach out to their clients on the list and how long the clients take to respond. From what I've read on here, they're already on the second wave as the VVIPs list was allegedly done days ago. This is not what I was advised by my SA. According to my SA, it appears that they are on list 1 still but it could all depend on location of the boutique etc.


I really think it was because of last holiday pendant issue.   The picture they send out did not justified that a lot of VVIP/VIP declined, then got upset how pretty it was that they couldn't get one.


----------



## cindy05

lilxcat said:


> I really think it was because of last holiday pendant issue.   The picture they send out did not justified that a lot of VVIP/VIP declined, then got upset how pretty it was that they couldn't get one.


It could be. Or it could also be that many people bought VCA for the first time only to turn around and resell it at a markup.


----------



## Glitterbomb

LenaDuree said:


> 7 figure total or for the year?


total


----------



## chuyou___x3

Glitterbomb said:


> total


OMG, 7 FIGURES!!! that would explained why you was offered one.   
any of us small potato receive a call yet?


----------



## LenaDuree

lilxcat said:


> OMG, 7 FIGURES!!! that would explained why you was offered one.
> any of us small potato receive a call yet?


I got it.


----------



## Bisoux78

papertiger said:


> This particular colour (unless one knows) it can easily pass for a little silver necklace in most onlookers eyes, even with the diamond, and that can be actually a good thing. I think it will be a very worry free for someone who doesn't like too much attention focused on their jewellery, and very summery and of course ice-holiday too.


I agree! I own the WG Guilloche HP and it definitely attracts a LOT of attention so I can't wear it so freely. This HP does look more low key...


----------



## jsmile

I haven't bought anything from vca in about 1.5yrs. Texted Vancouver SA and no response over 2 days. Should I contact the store manager?


----------



## kmm88

LenaDuree said:


> I got it.


PICS PLEASE?!


----------



## WINDYCITY229

I’m wondering whether this will be too similar to my turquoise Alhambra pendant in white gold..
I haven’t even been offered one and I’m already stressed! Lol~


----------



## LenaDuree

kmm88 said:


> PICS PLEASE?!


Oh im sorry, I meant I got the call and purchased it but haven’t actually received it yet. They said no pick up until next week.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

I can’t wait to see how everyone styles it since it won’t work with my current jewelry and wardrobe!


----------



## cloee

jsmile said:


> I haven't bought anything from vca in about 1.5yrs. Texted Vancouver SA and no response over 2 days. Should I contact the store manager?


I’m in TO and I was told by my SA that she will submit names to the store manager and store manager  will contact clients based on spend. Also that they only limited pieces, which has generally been the case.
Let me know if you were successful after contacting the store manager. Thanks


----------



## YEANETT

waterlily112 said:


> Agreed! I don't see myself wearing this color as a pendant but if it comes in a 5 motif bracelet with WG I'd get one in a heartbeat


+1


----------



## littlewhiner

lilxcat said:


> OMG, 7 FIGURES!!! that would explained why you was offered one.
> any of us small potato receive a call yet?


Yes, I started my first VCA purchase only this year. And SA asked if I would like the HP last week! I’m with the 2nd batch (SA said he has 6 names for 2nd batch and I’m one of them and I felt really blessed. It’s such a pleasant surprise.) Even though it’s not what I was expecting, I want to get it to show support to this very sweet SA for having me in mind.


----------



## littlewhiner

tea_reverie said:


> Is there anyone else here from Singapore who got offered or allocated or who is waitlisting for one? Just wondering what the local situation is like.


Hi there, I am in SG and got offered. SA mentioned I would be able to try tomorrow otherwise when the 2nd batch comes in!


----------



## jsmile

cloee said:


> I’m in TO and I was told by my SA that she will submit names to the store manager and store manager  will contact clients based on spend. Also that they only limited pieces, which has generally been the case.
> Let me know if you were successful after contacting the store manager. Thanks


I understand if there is a process but the SA hasn't even responded with a "hello" to my text


----------



## snnysmm

I know it’s not exactly the same, but I can match my baby’s pacifier case if I am offered one


----------



## waterlily112

snnysmm said:


> I know it’s not exactly the same, but I can match my baby’s pacifier case if I am offered one



If you end up getting the HP, please do a side by side comparison for us


----------



## chuyou___x3

For those who got offered.   Did your SA sent you a pic of how the Hp pendant look like?


----------



## cloee

jsmile said:


> I understand if there is a process but the SA hasn't even responded with a "hello" to my text


Is your SA still around? I reached out to mine last year for the holiday pendant as well and didnt get a response. I didnt shop for more than a year as well.
 When I called, I found out SA was no longer there and I have been working with another SA since then.


----------



## Ylesiya

tea_reverie said:


> Is there anyone else here from Singapore who got offered or allocated or who is waitlisting for one? Just wondering what the local situation is like.


I was offered one a few days ago


----------



## sunshineshiney

jsmile said:


> I haven't bought anything from vca in about 1.5yrs. Texted Vancouver SA and no response over 2 days. Should I contact the store manager?


I imagine the Vancouver boutique have clients who spend quite a bit, annually. If corporate is going by client’s spending, you may have to wait until your SA contacts you, based on how many clients pass on the pendant. 

I don’t know if contacting the manager will do any good right now. I would wait until after the first week of October since it hasn’t been officially released yet. 

If you are able to pop by the store and tell them you were in the area and wanted to have a look, that may help?


----------



## sunshineshiney

jsmile said:


> I understand if there is a process but the SA hasn't even responded with a "hello" to my text


I wouldn’t take it personally. Your SA could be away for a couple days. I didn’t hear from mine for weeks over the summer, and later found out she was on vacation. 

Also keep in mind things are probably crazy for them with the HP this year. Since VCA is doing it differently, I’m sure there is somewhat of a learning curve with the rules. On top of that, I assume most SAs have been getting nonstop messages and calls about the HP.


----------



## halliehallie

LenaDuree said:


> Has anyone received an offer from the south coast plaza store in Orange County? I have a friend who isn’t on the forum and is very upset she hasn’t been offered on yet - spent 170k this year alone with a long long purchase history! She’s fuming!


My SA from South Coast just told me that I got it today. Just paid online. Am I the “second wave”? I bought a lot from Neimans but since they closed VCA, I only bought a few items from SCP. 

I actually got offered one from another country as well. Trying to figure out a way to get that one too! Can’t wait!


----------



## LittleClady

kmm88 said:


> Is this true?! White gold guilloche!!!? I have the holiday pendant but I’m dying to add matching earrings!!




It’s true now! My SA confirmed and showed me pictures of them! Earrings, 5-motifs bracelet, and single motif pendant!


----------



## candymonstr

lilxcat said:


> For those who got offered.   Did your SA sent you a pic of how the Hp pendant look like?


No, she actually sent me pictures from IG/Little Red Book as others started to leak …


----------



## SDC2003

I can’t speak to what’s going on in other countries but I’m in the us and got an offer for one. My spend is humble and nowhere near vip. My boutique is in a major city. They must have gone through the vip list already. As others have said seems like there’s a list from corporate for the boutiques.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

jsmile said:


> I understand if there is a process but the SA hasn't even responded with a "hello" to my text



I'm in the same boat. My SA texted me to let me know my bracelet was back from resizing. But completely ignored my text asking if there was an update on the HP lol.


----------



## sunshineshiney

SDC2003 said:


> I can’t speak to what’s going on in other countries but I’m in the us and got an offer for one. My spend is humble and nowhere near vip. My boutique is in a major city. They must have gone through the vip list already. As others have said seems like there’s a list from corporate for the boutiques.


 Congrats on the offer!! Are you purchasing it?

I am still waiting to hear from my SA. Also in USA but have only done phone orders.


----------



## sunshineshiney

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> I'm in the same boat. My SA texted me to let me know my bracelet was back from resizing. But completely ignored my text asking if there was an update on the HP lol.


I am hopeful your SA is waiting for when they are allowed to mention the HP to you .


----------



## L etoile

lilxcat said:


> For those who got offered.   Did your SA sent you a pic of how the Hp pendant look like?


No pictures yet but paid for it.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

sunshineshiney said:


> I am hopeful your SA is waiting for when they are allowed to mention the HP to you .



 Could be! I just thought it was hilarious how she totally sidestepped the entire thing. 

It's like when someone asks, "Do you love me?" and the other person goes, "Who's hungry?? Let's go get something to eat!"


----------



## sunshineshiney

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> Could be! I just thought it was hilarious how she totally sidestepped the entire thing.
> 
> It's like when someone asks, "Do you love me?" and the other person goes, "Who's hungry?? Let's go get something to eat!"


Refreshing to hear you genuinely laughing about the situation!


----------



## cd0867

fashionelite said:


> Someone posted their SA wearing it on red. It’s so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619924


Wow so pretty  I’m a white gold kind of gal so this is definitely up my alley. I own the 2020 white gold guilloche HP and wear it all the time. I asked my SA about it and she  said that the first batch will be allocated to clients who spend at least $20k (I’m in the US btw).


----------



## sunshineshiney

cd0867 said:


> Wow so pretty  I’m a white gold kind of gal so this is definitely up my alley. I own the 2020 white gold guilloche HP and wear it all the time. I asked my SA about it and she  said that the first batch will be allocated to clients who spend at least $20k (I’m in the US btw).


I hope you are offered it!!! The WG Guilloché HP with this year’s would look so lovely layered together! 

Did your SA confirm if it’s 20k spend annually or total?


----------



## cd0867

sunshineshiney said:


> I hope you are offered it!!! The WG Guilloché HP with this year’s would look so lovely layered together!
> 
> Did your SA confirm if it’s 20k spend annually or total?


Yes, that combo would look absolutely beautiful together *crossing my fingers*. My SA didn’t clarify if it’s annually or total. That’s a great question though, I’ll have to ask her about it. But I think it might be annually because some luxury brand (like LV) uses the amount a client spend annually to categorize them as VIP.


----------



## sunshineshiney

cd0867 said:


> Yes, that combo would look absolutely beautiful together *crossing my fingers*. My SA didn’t clarify if it’s annually or total. That’s a great question though, I’ll have to ask her about it. But I think it might be annually because some luxury brand (like LV) uses the amount a client spend annually to categorize them as VIP.


Ah! I’m just under 20k for the calendar year. If they go back one more month I’m over 20k. I’m now telling myself,  “if I’m meant to have it, I will be offered it, otherwise it is not meant to be.” 

I love WG - it’s always been so pure and dream-like to me. 

Please keep us posted here on whether you get offered or not. And if you do, I’d love to see a photo of your beautiful WG pendants together! Sending good luck your way


----------



## AlexaKate

My SA text me due to rarity and uniqueness of this piece, it was offered to selected clients only, she will keep me posted if there is any update

That’s her word translated, my last purchase with the shop is the clover bangle last December and I usually buy one item from her near Xmas every year ~~~

Despite I do think porcelain is not as good as natural stone I do like this color combo, but I will wait for it to fall on my lap instead of actively chasing after it like last year with pink stone and rg combo XD If it does not happen I’m spend my money elsewhere, no grudge XD


----------



## nkashing

Was just told by my SA from South Coast Plaza that I will be getting a HP this year! I just paid on the pre paid link and am going Saturday to pick up. He wouldn't tell me however, the details or color, says VCA is being very careful this year....whatever that means


----------



## shannily

I’ve been allocated one HP but no prepayment was necessary. Excited!


----------



## fluffywings21

Hey all.....just wanted to share insta pic I just saw courtesy of @laillimirza......looks like official pic??


----------



## cd0867

sunshineshiney said:


> Ah! I’m just under 20k for the calendar year. If they go back one more month I’m over 20k. I’m now telling myself,  “if I’m meant to have it, I will be offered it, otherwise it is not meant to be.”
> 
> I love WG - it’s always been so pure and dream-like to me.
> 
> Please keep us posted here on whether you get offered or not. And if you do, I’d love to see a photo of your beautiful WG pendants together! Sending good luck your way



I see. I think it might also depends on where your boutique is located too. I live in large city so that might be why my boutique has the 20K spending requirement to prevent the situation that happened to last year’s HP. So I would suggest you should reach out to your SA to see if they secure one for you. 
Agree, I also try not to stress over too much when trying to buy something, if it’s meant to be then it’ll eventually be ours. 
The WG really brings out the stone’s color - kinda reminds of a icy snowflake, perfect for the winter season lol. Hope you’ll be offered a HP as well "crossing my fingers".


----------



## tea_reverie

littlewhiner said:


> Hi there, I am in SG and got offered. SA mentioned I would be able to try tomorrow otherwise when the 2nd batch comes in!


 I’m excited to see it in person tomorrow too!


----------



## Coco1982

samouu said:


> I am feeling so so so so lucky (funny to say this as reference to the 4 clover!)! Just got a call from my local boutique that I got a pendant allocated as well. I am not VIP either but very loyal to the brand and the SA’s are very lovely in here.
> The pendant is going to mark my son’s birth year, that is so perfect!
> Also based in CH


Hi Samouu,
Were are you located in CH? Lausanne or Zurich ? If Zurich do you know how many pieces they have? I am not a VIP, but would love to have it as my 40th birthday from my grandmother


----------



## tea_reverie

Ylesiya said:


> I was offered one a few days ago


Did you accept?


----------



## samouu

BigAkoya said:


> Woo hoo!  Congratulations to you!  Blue... it's a boy!
> I definitely think the SAs are working on Wave two clients this week.
> 
> Congratulations again!  I am so happy for you!


Thanks a lot dear BigAkoya. You are the real VCA expert/lover here and I love love love reading your detailed advices/infos here. I went through many threads and you’re always taking the time to help other members, that is so valuable! 
I would be very pleased if you could please help me in my next VCA additions because I’m very indecisive. Should I create a new thread for that? 
Sorry my English is not my native language, I tried my best ❤️


----------



## Lvgirl71

Glitterbomb said:


> Yes, I was offered one. I might accept after all. I have a 7 figure spend.
> 
> That seems so unfair your friend wasn't offered one. She should definitely qualify imo!


I was told by my SA the list comes from Corporate and the SA’s have nothing to do with it, they get a list of clients who they can offer it to, this was good to me by SA and manager.


----------



## Lvgirl71

LenaDuree said:


> Has anyone received an offer from the south coast plaza store in Orange County? I have a friend who isn’t on the forum and is very upset she hasn’t been offered on yet - spent 170k this year alone with a long long purchase history! She’s fuming!


If I was her and doesn’t get HP offer, I would never buy from VCA again! I do not like how they are treating their loyal clients.


----------



## Lvgirl71

jsmile said:


> I haven't bought anything from vca in about 1.5yrs. Texted Vancouver SA and no response over 2 days. Should I contact the store manager?


You will not get one, sad to say!


----------



## L etoile

LenaDuree said:


> Has anyone received an offer from the south coast plaza store in Orange County? I have a friend who isn’t on the forum and is very upset she hasn’t been offered on yet - spent 170k this year alone with a long long purchase history! She’s fuming!


Has she reached out to her SA? I have one friend that shops there. She didn't get a call so she called her SA and she is on the list.


----------



## Lvgirl71

samouu said:


> I am feeling so so so so lucky (funny to say this as reference to the 4 clover!)! Just got a call from my local boutique that I got a pendant allocated as well. I am not VIP either but very loyal to the brand and the SA’s are very lovely in here.
> The pendant is going to mark my son’s birth year, that is so perfect!
> Also based in CH


What store are you with?


----------



## Lvgirl71

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Just curious, those of you that already got offered 1 or were told that you are definitely on the list, anyone is US based? As someone who’s been buying VCA for 10+ years and collecting holiday pendant for the last 10 years and owning A LOT of their pave pieces,  I consider myself an absolute loyal customer and a pretty big spender if not a VIP. And yet My SA just told me that they don’t have the list yet and will keep me posted? Two days away from the official release date and they don’t have the list?? And they are the US flagship store….


They have the list trust me, you’re probably on there but not offering it to you. Call and speak to SA and see what’s up! I was told names are on list and they are doing it by number to offer it.


----------



## fashionelite

Does anyone know if vca will replace a sevres stone if it gets damaged? I know you can pay a few hundred dollars to replace the stones in their main collection. But what happens if I need my rhodonite or sevres fixed?


----------



## LenaDuree

lilxcat said:


> This is also my home store.   I didn't get a call yet.   However, my SA mentioned it is for loyal customer.     Kinda annoyed a bit TBH.    Maybe having a main store in NYC is way too competitive since they have the richest people whom spent the most money here.





fashionelite said:


> Does anyone know if vca will replace a sevres stone if it gets damaged? I know you can pay a few hundred dollars to replace the stones in their main collection. But what happens if I need my rhodonite or sevres fixed?


They’ll fix it! I’ve had to have my turquoise Alhambra 10 motifs replaced and my turquoise bracelet and a lapis piece on a necklace. Do not worry too much!


----------



## south-of-france

I won’t get one, all already spoken for, so far. Not meant to be… even though it felt like it


----------



## LenaDuree

south-of-france said:


> I won’t get one, all already spoken for, so far. Not meant to be… even though it felt like it


Where are you located?


----------



## lorrayne329

south-of-france said:


> I won’t get one, all already spoken for, so far. Not meant to be… even though it felt like it


Same here for me… i’m not a huge spender, an occasional small vca piece here and there. My SA just says he’ll put me down in the wishlist but I know he is just humouring me. 
We can enjoy the pictures from others


----------



## am2022

Can’t wait for the reveals VCA aficionados!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## M.D

Debated for a while b/t getting yg VA guilloche pendant vs waiting for the HP this year. Glad I bit the bullet and purchased the guilloche, will never get offered HP this yr as I'm just beginning to start my VCA collection am very non VIP


----------



## tea_reverie

M.D said:


> Debated for a while b/t getting yg VA guilloche pendant vs waiting for the HP this year. Glad I bit the bullet and purchased the guilloche, will never get offered HP this yr as I'm just beginning to start my VCA collection am very non VIP


The YG guilloche is a wonderful choice! So versatile, shimmery and hassle-free to care for.


----------



## M.D

tea_reverie said:


> The YG guilloche is a wonderful choice! So versatile, shimmery and hassle-free to care for.


Yes! I always thought it looked like sunlight/sunbeams and I wouldn't have to worry as much about taking it off during showers, etc!


----------



## lucky7355

Just paid for mine! I had only reached out to express my interest earlier this week but was already at the top of the list (my SA loooooves us so much - we are hands down her favorite clients). 

I don’t know anything about waves but my SA only confirmed I was on the list not that I was getting one when I inquired this week. Only today did she confirm with an official offer, so the assumptions that SAs are already on wave 2 orders may not be accurate in all areas. 

It arrived in store today but she can’t share pics until it’s officially released tomorrow so I expect we will see a ton of new photos tomorrow as people who were offered one get to preview them in-store. She will be shipping it out tomorrow as well.

She said that globally, reps were allocated 3-10 pendants for their clients. Since she’s at a flagship location she gets 10 , however her list of requests for the HP is over 100.


----------



## lucky7355

M.D said:


> Debated for a while b/t getting yg VA guilloche pendant vs waiting for the HP this year. Glad I bit the bullet and purchased the guilloche, will never get offered HP this yr as I'm just beginning to start my VCA collection am very non VIP



You will never regret the guilloche, it’s my favorite thing from VCA, I love how it shines!


----------



## BigAkoya

samouu said:


> Thanks a lot dear BigAkoya. You are the real VCA expert/lover here and I love love love reading your detailed advices/infos here. I went through many threads and you’re always taking the time to help other members, that is so valuable!
> I would be very pleased if you could please help me in my next VCA additions because I’m very indecisive. Should I create a new thread for that?
> Sorry my English is not my native language, I tried my best ❤️


Thank you, you are too kind.  I am definitely not the VCA expert as there are many here with much more experience than I. 
I probably over think and over type, but I really do try to share my thoughts for another point of view, whether it be right or wrong.  
You can create a new thread or ask in the Discussions Thread.  The Discussions Thread is an open topic thread. 

And by the way, your English is perfect.  Your English is one hundred times better than me typing/speaking in your native language.  I won't even try to do that.


----------



## BigAkoya

AlexaKate said:


> My SA text me due to rarity and uniqueness of this piece, it was offered to selected clients only, she will keep me posted if there is any update
> 
> That’s her word translated, my last purchase with the shop is the clover bangle last December and I usually buy one item from her near Xmas every year ~~~
> 
> Despite I do think porcelain is not as good as natural stone I do like this color combo, but I will wait for it to fall on my lap instead of actively chasing after it like last year with pink stone and rg combo XD If it does not happen I’m spend my money elsewhere, no grudge XD


I agree...  no need to chase it.  It's not the end of the world if you don't get one, and all this hype doesn't help either. 
Give it a few months, and this hype will be gone. People won't even talk about it anymore as no one really talks about last year's HP, and that one was a madhouse. 

For me, as a big jewelry and gemstone lover...
I know for every one piece I love but can't get, there are ten more pieces I want! 
It's endless, so I just move on and find my next love.   Breaking up is easy to do! 
I vote... let's find our next love!


----------



## innerpeace85

BigAkoya said:


> I agree...  no need to chase it.  It's not the end of the world if you don't get one, and all this hype doesn't help either.
> Give it a few months, and this hype will be gone. People won't even talk about it anymore as no one really talks about last year's HP and that one was a madhouse.
> 
> For me, as a big jewelry and gemstone lover...
> I know for every one piece I love but can't get, there are ten more pieces I want!
> It's endless, so I just move on and find my next love.   Breaking up is easy to do!
> I vote... let's find our next love!


Well said @BigAkoya !


----------



## Random Walks

fashionelite said:


> Does anyone know if vca will replace a sevres stone if it gets damaged? I know you can pay a few hundred dollars to replace the stones in their main collection. But what happens if I need my rhodonite or sevres fixed?


I was offered the HP this year and asked the same question to my SA. She wasn't sure about the replacement cost so I declined the offer. I know sevres is part of the brand's history, but ultimately it's man-made and very fragile.


----------



## Klaneckya

Random Walks said:


> I was offered the HP this year and asked the same question to my SA. She wasn't sure about the replacement cost so I declined the offer. I know sevres is part of the brand's history, but ultimately it's man-made and very fragile.


I had grey mop vintage replaced and it was $240. I did it today.


----------



## chuyou___x3

lucky7355 said:


> Just paid for mine! I had only reached out to express my interest earlier this week but was already at the top of the list (my SA loooooves us so much - we are hands down her favorite clients).
> 
> I don’t know anything about waves but my SA only confirmed I was on the list not that I was getting one when I inquired this week. Only today did she confirm with an official offer, so the assumptions that SAs are already on wave 2 orders may not be accurate in all areas.
> 
> It arrived in store today but she can’t share pics until it’s officially released tomorrow so I expect we will see a ton of new photos tomorrow as people who were offered one get to preview them in-store. She will be shipping it out tomorrow as well.
> 
> She said that globally, reps were allocated 3-10 pendants for their clients. Since she’s at a flagship location she gets 10 , however her list of requests for the HP is over 100.


You just pay without seeing it?


----------



## lucky7355

lilxcat said:


> You just pay without seeing it?


Yep!

I’m sure she would have let me pay tomorrow after getting pictures but I decided to get it regardless.

If I don’t love it in person, worst case scenario, I return it for store credit and get some of the WG guilloche that’s coming out in November.


----------



## chuyou___x3

lucky7355 said:


> Yep!
> 
> I’m sure she would have let me pay tomorrow after getting pictures but I decided to get it regardless.
> 
> If I don’t love it in person, worst case scenario, I return it for store credit and get some of the WG guilloche that’s coming out in November.


This year sure is strict


----------



## south-of-france

LenaDuree said:


> Where are you located?


Hi, I’m in Switzerland


----------



## nkashing

lucky7355 said:


> Yep!
> 
> I’m sure she would have let me pay tomorrow after getting pictures but I decided to get it regardless.
> 
> If I don’t love it in person, worst case scenario, I return it for store credit and get some of the WG guilloche that’s coming out in November.


Im actually told the full payment deposit is fully refundable- so if you don't like it you can have your money back


----------



## LenaDuree

south-of-france said:


> Hi, I’m in Switzerland


Beautiful country! I’m so sorry, I can’t believe that already sold out. It’s a pretty unique piece for them (imo) but I think the hype is what sealed the deal.


----------



## lucky7355

nkashing said:


> Im actually told the full payment deposit is fully refundable- so if you don't like it you can have your money back


Oh that would be nice but I won’t be able to see it in person so she has to ship it to me regardless.


----------



## chuyou___x3

lucky7355 said:


> Yep!
> 
> I’m sure she would have let me pay tomorrow after getting pictures but I decided to get it regardless.
> 
> If I don’t love it in person, worst case scenario, I return it for store credit and get some of the WG guilloche that’s coming out in November.


Do you mind sharing where are you located?


----------



## lucky7355

lilxcat said:


> Do you mind sharing where are you located?


I’m in the US but I’m not local to any location. This was a boutique I visited on vacation a few months ago in Miami.


----------



## sunshineshiney

lucky7355 said:


> Oh that would be nice but I won’t be able to see it in person so she has to ship it to me regardless.


I do not live near a VCA in the US either. Everything is shipped to me. They do allow mail returns within 30 days, FYI


----------



## Lydia00000

Just got mine!


----------



## Julie’s Purse Closet

Lydia00000 said:


> Just got mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621280


I think it's gorgeous!! Congrats!! Where are you located?


----------



## lynne_ross

Lydia00000 said:


> Just got mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621280


Love the colour of yours. How would you describe or compare the colour to?


----------



## sunshineshiney

Lydia00000 said:


> Just got mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621280


Yayyy congrats I believe you are the first person to share a photo here as the official owner of this year’s HP!


----------



## snnysmm

It’s 1 Oct in Asia, hehe.  The pendants do vary in color here and there…. I picked the one on the left.  Love it!


----------



## swiftie1213

Just in case there are people on here from Japan, I got confirmation that it is 550,000 YEN (incl. tax).


----------



## myztic

Congrats ! Looks beautiful!


----------



## waterlily112

swiftie1213 said:


> Just in case there are people on here from Japan, I got confirmation that it is 550,000 YEN (incl. tax).


What?! That's actually way cheaper than the US price before tax, nice!


----------



## myztic

Lydia00000 said:


> Just got mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621280


Looks beautiful! I’d love to see a look without the shadow just to get a sense of color tone. Congratulations!


----------



## waterlily112

snnysmm said:


> It’s 1 Oct in Asia, hehe.  The pendants do vary in color here and there…. I picked the one on the left.  Love it!
> 
> View attachment 5621287


Ohh I do really like the subtle detail on the left, and it's more vibrant. Is the white-ish edge noticeable in person? It appears that both pendants have it, possibly intentional?


----------



## snnysmm

waterlily112 said:


> Ohh I do really like the subtle detail on the left, and it's more vibrant. Is the white-ish edge noticeable in person? It appears that both pendants have it, possibly intentional?


Thank you!  I love it when my choices are validated   

It is if you see it up close.  I think they all have it possibly due to shaving of the porcelain.  I am thinking they shaved the clover shape after they colored the porcelain?

Despite the white edges, I got it because it is subtle enough in person and no one will look examine necklace that up close anyway.  It truly is gorgeous.


----------



## BigAkoya

Lydia00000 said:


> Just got mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621280


You are the first!  Congratulations, your pendant looks beautiful.  I love the color.  It's crispy against the WG, yet it's serene and mesmerizing at the same time.  Gorgeous!


----------



## chuyou___x3

snnysmm said:


> Thank you!  I love it when my choices are validated
> 
> It is if you see it up close.  I think they all have it possibly due to shaving of the porcelain.  I am thinking they shaved the clover shape after they colored the porcelain?
> 
> Despite the white edges, I got it because it is subtle enough in person and no one will look examine necklace that up close anyway.  It truly is gorgeous.


The OCD in me will have a love and hate relationship. Lol


----------



## cd0867

lucky7355 said:


> You will never regret the guilloche, it’s my favorite thing from VCA, I love how it shines!


Agree, I have the WG guilloche HP and it’s one of my most worn jewelry piece. The guilloche design in YG or WG is so versatile and timeless. You won’t regret it.


----------



## oliveblossom

English) Van Cleef & Arpels 2022 Holiday Pendant Reveal!


----------



## LenaDuree

cd0867 said:


> Agree, I have the WG guilloche HP and it’s one of my most worn jewelry piece. The guilloche design in YG or WG is so versatile and timeless. You won’t regret it.


The guilloche is beautiful. I have the magic pendant, earrings, 10 motif and bracelet and I wear it constantly. The texture is very beautiful like a shining sun. A lot of people were like meh about the purchase and I’ve never regretted it - and get endless compliments. I worried about it scratching too and it never has so far.


----------



## cd0867

Lydia00000 said:


> Just got mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621280


Wow  This pendant is so beautiful and fresh looking. Congrats on getting this beauty!


----------



## swiftie1213

waterlily112 said:


> What?! That's actually way cheaper than the US price before tax, nice!


Its MUCH more expensive due to the weak yen. Trust me. lol


----------



## oliveblossom

Reveal video is uploaded on utube!


----------



## Suzie

snnysmm said:


> It’s 1 Oct in Asia, hehe.  The pendants do vary in color here and there…. I picked the one on the left.  Love it!
> 
> View attachment 5621287


What is the AU price?


----------



## lucky7355

Looks like the color will vary a lot!


----------



## waterlily112

swiftie1213 said:


> Its MUCH more expensive due to the weak yen. Trust me. lol


Haha very true...I remember the exchange rate from USD to JPY used to be roughly 1:100, when I was shopping in Japan a few years ago I had the mental note of just taking out the last 2 zero's before the decimal  So how much is the HP typically cost in Japan? In the US it's $200-$300 more than the previous years.


----------



## waterlily112

lucky7355 said:


> Looks like the color will vary a lot!





lucky7355 said:


> View attachment 5621343



Omg how?! I'd be so sad if I receive this particular one in the mail, it looks so washed out


----------



## waterlily112

..


----------



## lucky7355

waterlily112 said:


> Omg how?! I'd be so sad if I receive this particular one in the mail, it looks so washed out



It’s definitely way different from the rest and I wonder if it was the lighting because it was from a different source.

I sent my SA some reference pics.


----------



## Dazzie

Suzie said:


> What is the AU price?


AUD 6000


----------



## lucky7355

waterlily112 said:


> Omg how?! I'd be so sad if I receive this particular one in the mail, it looks so washed out


So these are all pics of the same pendant so it is certainly hard to capture the true color on camera.


----------



## littlewhiner

Dazzie said:


> AUD 6000


Woww the most expensive by far? In Singapore it’s SGD5800.


----------



## lucky7355

littlewhiner said:


> Woww the most expensive by far? In Singapore it’s SGD5800.


AUD 6000 is also inclusive of taxes.


----------



## Glitterbomb

Hmm. I don't really like it from these pics.


----------



## BigAkoya

lucky7355 said:


> Looks like the color will vary a lot!
> 
> View attachment 5621343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621345
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621346
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621347
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621348
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621349


Question... is it really so shiny?  One of the photos makes it look so shiny, like wet tile?  
I thought it would be more flat and not so shiny.


----------



## fice16

Glitterbomb said:


> Hmm. I don't really like it from these pics.



I have the same thought.  I think I prefer turquoise color more.  I did decline to purchase the HP this year...


----------



## fice16

BigAkoya said:


> Question... is it really so shiny?  One of the photos makes it look so shiny, like wet tile?
> I thought it would be more flat and not so shiny.



Is that a plastic tape over the motif?  Or just the color contrast from the bulk motif and the edge of motif?


----------



## L etoile

lucky7355 said:


> So these are all pics of the same pendant so it is certainly hard to capture the true color on camera.
> 
> View attachment 5621361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621363
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621365
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621366



It's beautiful. Did you see a variation in the color of the other pendants?


----------



## lucky7355

BigAkoya said:


> Question... is it really so shiny?  One of the photos makes it look so shiny, like wet tile?
> I thought it would be more flat and not so shiny.


These aren’t my pics but it does look on the glossier side because if reflects overhead spotlights but it’s not as obvious in other lighting conditions.



fice16 said:


> Is that a plastic tape over the motif?  Or just the color contrast from the bulk motif and the edge of motif?



It’s color contrast, the plastic they use is a blue circular plastic piece they stick on the motif.



L etoile said:


> It's beautiful. Did you see a variation in the color of the other pendants?


These weren’t my photos but yes, those who have seen multiple in person have confirmed that there’s a variation in color between pendants.


----------



## lucky7355

fice16 said:


> I have the same thought.  I think I prefer turquoise color more.  I did decline to purchase the HP this year...


I can totally see why folks would prefer the bolder color of turquoise. 

For me, the HP color is perfect. The bright color of turquoise pulls all wrong on my skin. While I love the color, I can’t wear it. I even turned down an offer for the turquoise butterfly because I knew it wouldn’t get appreciated as much as it should. 

This more muted blue-green will suit me much better.


----------



## fice16

lucky7355 said:


> I can totally see why folks would prefer the bolder color of turquoise.
> 
> For me, the HP color is perfect. The bright color of turquoise pulls all wrong on my skin. While I love the color, I can’t wear it. I even turned down an offer for the turquoise butterfly because I knew it wouldn’t get appreciated as much as it should.
> 
> This more muted blue-green will suit me much better.



Yes, I totally agree with your thoughts.  I think we pick the jewelries (color/stone/style) based on what look best on us.
Actually, if this is offered in 5-motif bracelet/10-motif necklace, I would be very tempted to buy them.  A single motif HP is not my preferred style, as I only wear pendant/necklace that is bigger in size.


----------



## lucky7355

fice16 said:


> Yes, I totally agree with your thoughts.  I think we pick the jewelries (color/stone/style) based on what look best on us.
> Actually, if this is offered in 5-motif bracelet/10-motif necklace, I would be very tempted to buy them.  A single motif HP is not my preferred style, as I only wear pendant/necklace that is bigger in size.


Exactly!

Here’s another comparison to turquoise.


----------



## AlexaKate

Well said @BigAkoya


----------



## carlinha

lucky7355 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Here’s another comparison to turquoise.
> 
> View attachment 5621419


Great comparison pic, thank you!


----------



## carlinha

lucky7355 said:


> Looks like the color will vary a lot!
> 
> View attachment 5621343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621345
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621346
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621347
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621348
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621349


Wow so much variety!


----------



## oranGetRee

I saw a lady wearing it earlier. It's very pretty in person. I'm tempted now but no way a big spender


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

I heard from some that they are much more prettier in person. Was a bit tempted but I decided to pass on it this year, cos just in my own opinion, I cannot justify paying AUD$6k for a porcelain stone which can easily break if you drop it and also I heard HP stones can’t be replaced if broken unlike the permanent line so have to be very careful  my husband said if it was a natural stone then he would be fine, but cos it is porcelain he said no too haha. Oh well, save my money this year. It is a tad too expensive paying that much for a porcelain. But that’s just my own opinion.

Still congrats to everyone of you who managed to purchase one! It looks gorgeous nevertheless!


----------



## candymonstr

I was thinking I would pass but it turned out to be so pretty in person! Bonus is that while it is not a perfect match, it looks nice worn with my perlee ring and the difference in gold tone and shade aren’t really noticeable when worn.


----------



## oranGetRee

candymonstr said:


> I was thinking I would pass but it turned out to be so pretty in person! Bonus is that while it is not a perfect match, it looks nice worn with my perlee ring and the difference in gold tone and shade aren’t really noticeable when worn.
> 
> View attachment 5621465


Best photo so far that shows how it actually looks in person.  
Congratulations!!


----------



## ox4tahiti

Same here.


candymonstr said:


> I was thinking I would pass but it turned out to be so pretty in person! Bonus is that while it is not a perfect match, it looks nice worn with my perlee ring and the difference in gold tone and shade aren’t really noticeable when worn.
> 
> View attachment 5621465








It is very hard to capture the true colour. It also looks different under different lightings. Prettier in person definitely


----------



## vivii

Anyone who has already viewed the Hp in person, did anyone else feel underwhelmed as I did? I passed up on it.


----------



## gagabag

Ordered mine through my SA! Can’t wait to get it!


----------



## ox4tahiti

candymonstr said:


> I was thinking I would pass but it turned out to be so pretty in person! Bonus is that while it is not a perfect match, it looks nice worn with my perlee ring and the difference in gold tone and shade aren’t really noticeable when worn.
> 
> View attachment 5621465


Stunning !


----------



## ox4tahiti

Mine is abit more on the icy blue side ?


----------



## Bethc

I can’t believe one of the resellers has it up for “pre-order” this morning! 
All VCA did was to make it rare and they can charge whatever they want.


----------



## Han_B

Bethc said:


> I can’t believe one of the resellers has it up for “pre-order” this morning!
> All VCA did was to make it rare and they can charge whatever they want.


Was bound to happen. Can’t stop resellers, no matter what tactics. The downside is that resellers will mark up the price even higher. Imagine 7k USD for porcelain!


----------



## papertiger

Lydia00000 said:


> Just got mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621280



So much nicer in your picture (as expected of course)


----------



## papertiger

ox4tahiti said:


> Mine is abit more on the icy blue side ?
> 
> View attachment 5621522



With your colouring it looks perfect!


----------



## surfer

ox4tahiti said:


> Same here.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621473
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621474
> 
> It is very hard to capture the true colour. It also looks different under different lightings. Prettier in person definitely
> 
> View attachment 5621475


Unrelated but which Hermes scarf is that please


----------



## tea_reverie

My SA showed me 3 with hues varying from light to deep.. in person, I preferred the light one. I asked her how they decided on allocating the pendant and she said this year, Paris HQ sent them a list which was based on consistent purchase history and interestingly/(oddly?), whether one also got last year’s holiday pendant.


----------



## Coco1982

Interested to know if someone got offered and took one HP from VCA Zürich...


----------



## chuyou___x3

Bethc said:


> I can’t believe one of the resellers has it up for “pre-order” this morning!
> All VCA did was to make it rare and they can charge whatever they want.


Oh I saw this on IG as well.    So frustrating


----------



## chuyou___x3

tea_reverie said:


> My SA showed me 3 with hues varying from light to deep.. in person, I preferred the light one. I asked her how they decided on allocating the pendant and she said this year, Paris HQ sent them a list which was based on consistent purchase history and interestingly/(oddly?), whether one also got last year’s holiday pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5621610


Are you saying if you got one last year the odd of having one this year is higher?


----------



## ox4tahiti

papertiger said:


> With your colouring it looks perfect!


Thank you so much


----------



## ox4tahiti

surfer said:


> Unrelated but which Hermes scarf is that please


Sure thing  
Le Grand Prix du Faubourg maxi-twilly slim


----------



## mikimoto007

How could anyone describe this as green? It is clearly a blue to me in every picture.....I haven't seen any that would look like green.

Is it just me or is the diamond bigger this year?

It is beautiful, such a stunning shade.


----------



## tea_reverie

lilxcat said:


> Are you saying if you got one last year the odd of having one this year is higher?


Yes, that’s what I understood it to mean.. perhaps the logic is that if one registered interest in last year’s, it might indicate that one collects the holiday pendants and HQ takes note of it? Not sure myself. Just surmising the logic behind it


----------



## fice16

I never purchased or asked about any HP, but I was offered the opportunity to purchase the HP this year.  I do have consistent purchase history in past few years.

VCA may have some rules/formula to weigh:
-  purchase history (spend)
-  purchase history (spend) + HP purchase history (collector),
to determine who to offer the HP.


----------



## nycmamaofone

fice16 said:


> I never purchased or asked about any HP, but I was offered the opportunity to purchase the HP this year.  I do have consistent purchase history in past few years.
> 
> VCA may have some rules/formula to weigh:
> -  purchase history (spend)
> -  purchase history (spend) + HP purchase history (collector),
> to determine who to offer the HP.


Anyone know if this is the new policy going forward? You will need to have a purchase history for that calendar year in order to be offered the HP?!


----------



## doloresmia

So glad to see all the real pictures after months of speculation. Thanks for all the posters taking time to share! It is so pretty!!!!!

I am not on a list although i think I might qualify but haven’t worried about asking - just to clarify. Did get caught up in my personal worthiness as measured by VCA as these H and VCA threads can tend to do for haves and have nots. But I have a beautiful huge celedon vase from Korea and will enjoy that

if i truly still want this HP, they will show up on places like FF. At one point FF had like 5 posted in a row from last year’s crazy popular pink. 

So lazy post covid to get into hype.


----------



## fice16

nycmamaofone said:


> Anyone know if this is the new policy going forward? You will need to have a purchase history for that calendar year in order to be offered the HP?!



Sorry, I don’t know.  The situation could be fluid and changed based on demand and supply, and how the economy is doing…


----------



## LenaDuree

lucky7355 said:


> I can totally see why folks would prefer the bolder color of turquoise.
> 
> For me, the HP color is perfect. The bright color of turquoise pulls all wrong on my skin. While I love the color, I can’t wear it. I even turned down an offer for the turquoise butterfly because I knew it wouldn’t get appreciated as much as it should.
> 
> This more muted blue-green will suit me much better.


Are the turquoise butterfly pieces difficult to get?


----------



## lucky7355

LenaDuree said:


> Are the turquoise butterfly pieces difficult to get?


That’s what I’ve been told by my SA and there’s a whole thread here about that piece specifically as it’s so limited, it usually gets offered to certain clients first.


----------



## chuyou___x3

lucky7355 said:


> That’s what I’ve been told by my SA and there’s a whole thread here about that piece specifically as it’s so limited, it usually gets offered to certain clients first.


I have seen them before, but I never inquired about them.   Also, saw it on the website as well


----------



## tea_reverie

mikimoto007 said:


> How could anyone describe this as green? It is clearly a blue to me in every picture.....I haven't seen any that would look like green.
> 
> Is it just me or is the diamond bigger this year?
> 
> It is beautiful, such a stunning shade.


I think possibly cos pics don’t quite do the actual colour justice. The darker ones I saw yesterday at the boutique had a slight greenish tinge - as in, they weren’t true blue/blue blue like the 2019 holiday pendant. It’s a bit like how the lovely subtle shimmer of last year’s Rhodonite one wasn’t well reflected in pictures..


----------



## lucky7355

More pics with the butterfly!


----------



## sunshineshiney

lucky7355 said:


> That’s what I’ve been told by my SA and there’s a whole thread here about that piece specifically as it’s so limited, it usually gets offered to certain clients first.





lilxcat said:


> I have seen them before, but I never inquired about them.   Also, saw it on the website as well





LenaDuree said:


> Are the turquoise butterfly pieces difficult to get?



The Sweet Turquoise Butterfly necklace, bracelet and earrings are available to purchase on the US website. 
The Sweet Alhambra earrings are not available online. Same goes for the Butterfly and Diamond Earrings and ring. 

Their e-commerce ships from Texas -  inventory is different than physical boutiques.


----------



## nkashing

My SA just said the pieces are already assigned to each client and we can’t necessarily pick what shade this year. Anyone else have this experience ?


----------



## waterlily112

mikimoto007 said:


> How could anyone describe this as green? It is clearly a blue to me in every picture.....I haven't seen any that would look like green.
> 
> Is it just me or is the diamond bigger this year?
> 
> It is beautiful, such a stunning shade.



I can totally see how this got lost in translation when VCA decided to called this color celadon porcelain. As someone has mentioned, celadon in Asia often being known and described in certain shades of green, or something in between green/blue like turquoise. It's like Hermes with various colors in the 'vert' family, some are true green and then you see a various of medium to dark turquoise. I've seen some pics and videos on social media, some pendants do appear more turquoise or have a stronger green hue and not a true blue.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

tea_reverie said:


> My SA showed me 3 with hues varying from light to deep.. in person, I preferred the light one. I asked her how they decided on allocating the pendant and she said this year, Paris HQ sent them a list which was based on consistent purchase history and interestingly/(oddly?), whether one also got last year’s holiday pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5621610



Congrats! But I really don’t believe whatever the SAs are claiming anymore. As someone who’s been consistently buying for 14 years, including every holiday pendants for the last ten years and lots and lots of pave pieces and the Pont does Amoureux watch, it was very disheartening to be told that I‘m not qualified for the initial launch and will have to wait for later releases. I guess time to move on to other brands who will appreciate a loyal client more.


----------



## lucky7355

lilxcat said:


> I have seen them before, but I never inquired about them.   Also, saw it on the website as well


I forgot there were different styles with the butterfly. This is the butterfly necklace I was was referring to.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Just FaceTimed with my SA. It’s beautiful but I politely declined since I don’t wear WG  he said he’s going to hold it for me anyways so I can come try it on later if I wanted but he understood and does not want to sell me something I won’t wear. He said I was his very first call to his clients and I’m not even remotely VIP so I wonder if boutiques are doing things differently since today is official launch day. Or he was not allocated that many for his clients/boutique.


----------



## tea_reverie

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Congrats! But I really don’t believe whatever the SAs are claiming anymore. As someone who’s been consistently buying for 14 years, including every holiday pendants for the last ten years and lots and lots of pave pieces and the Pont does Amoureux watch, it was very disheartening to be told that I‘m not qualified for the initial launch and will have to wait for later releases. I guess time to move on to other brands who will appreciate a loyal client more.


Thank you dear❤️
Yes, based on what has been shared on this forum, there seem to be mixed messages as to how the process/criteria is ultimately arrived at


----------



## fice16

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Congrats! But I really don’t believe whatever the SAs are claiming anymore. As someone who’s been consistently buying for 14 years, including every holiday pendants for the last ten years and lots and lots of pave pieces and the Pont does Amoureux watch, it was very disheartening to be told that I‘m not qualified for the initial launch and will have to wait for later releases. I guess time to move on to other brands who will appreciate a loyal client more.



Sorry to hear this.  I don’t think VCA treat you correctly on this.  You are well deserved to be on their list of top clients to be offered the HP during initial launch.


----------



## cluelesss

Has anyone heard from stores in Canada?


----------



## junngch

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Congrats! But I really don’t believe whatever the SAs are claiming anymore. As someone who’s been consistently buying for 14 years, including every holiday pendants for the last ten years and lots and lots of pave pieces and the Pont does Amoureux watch, it was very disheartening to be told that I‘m not qualified for the initial launch and will have to wait for later releases. I guess time to move on to other brands who will appreciate a loyal client more.


I am in US and the experience I have this year is definitely different from prior years'.  I was able to secure last year's HP before Oct 1st w/o any issue.  This year I was told by my SA that she already submitted the request for me and she is still waiting for approval from Paris which she has no control.  She has no idea if it will be approved and she will keep me updated. I've spent more than $50K this year and have been loyal to the brand.  I think I might move to other brands too.


----------



## kmang011

nkashing said:


> My SA just said the pieces are already assigned to each client and we can’t necessarily pick what shade this year. Anyone else have this experience ?


From what I’ve heard, it doesn’t seem to be consistent across the board.


----------



## lucky7355

junngch said:


> I am in US and the experience I have this year is definitely different from prior years'.  I was able to secure last year's HP before Oct 1st w/o any issue.  This year I was told by my SA that she already submitted the request for me and she is still waiting for approval from Paris which she has no control.  She has no idea if it will be approved and she will keep me updated. I've spent more than $50K this year and have been loyal to the brand.  I think I might move to other brands too.


I think this is just a broad excuse they can tell people because they offer to their favorite clients first and they only have a few to offer.


----------



## nycmamaofone

junngch said:


> I am in US and the experience I have this year is definitely different from prior years'.  I was able to secure last year's HP before Oct 1st w/o any issue.  This year I was told by my SA that she already submitted the request for me and she is still waiting for approval from Paris which she has no control.  She has no idea if it will be approved and she will keep me updated. I've spent more than $50K this year and have been loyal to the brand.  I think I might move to other brands too.


I really wonder if VCA is moving into a different marketing strategy (akin to Hermes). These tactics put me off the brand or any brand that does this. While I understand the need to curb the resellers, unfortunately that will always be an issue but in the meantime they will alienate many clients, loyal and potential ones. Thankfully I was not madly in love with this year’s pendant but I would like to be able to purchase them in future years if the stone appeals to me. This should be open to all clients (it’s a 4k piece, not 80k for heaven’s sake). I get that some pieces like turquoise and rock crystal can be reserved for higher tier clients, but to do this for the HP is quite annoying. I adore VCA but lately with the pandemic and stock shortages it has put me off from buying more as it’s impossible to try on things without first “putting down a deposit.” If anyone has more insight into what corporate is thinking, I’d love to hear more. Curious what you all think of this.


----------



## fawnhagh

Does anyone know the price of the holiday pendant in euro? 

Thanks!


----------



## arcana

junngch said:


> I am in US and the experience I have this year is definitely different from prior years'.  I was able to secure last year's HP before Oct 1st w/o any issue.  This year I was told by my SA that she already submitted the request for me and she is still waiting for approval from Paris which she has no control.  She has no idea if it will be approved and she will keep me updated. I've spent more than $50K this year and have been loyal to the brand.  I think I might move to other brands too.



I'm very sorry to hear this. I honestly feel like there's no point in having brand loyalty when it comes to these luxury companies. Buy what you like, if you can. Otherwise move on. Don't let people make you feel differently when you're the one spending your money. I'm sure you'll get this HP if you want it though. Perhaps the second round?


----------



## mikimoto007

tea_reverie said:


> I think possibly cos pics don’t quite do the actual colour justice. The darker ones I saw yesterday at the boutique had a slight greenish tinge - as in, they weren’t true blue/blue blue like the 2019 holiday pendant. It’s a bit like how the lovely subtle shimmer of last year’s Rhodonite one wasn’t well reflected in pictures..


Ah I've only seen pics here and social media and they've all looked blue to me...a greenish tinge, but undeniably  blue.....I know what you mean on the rhodonite!I hope you enjoy your piece!


nkashing said:


> My SA just said the pieces are already assigned to each client and we can’t necessarily pick what shade this year. Anyone else have this experience ?


From what I've seen on social, people have been able to pic their shade. 


waterlily112 said:


> I can totally see how this got lost in translation when VCA decided to called this color celadon porcelain. As someone has mentioned, celadon in Asia often being known and described in certain shades of green, or something in between green/blue like turquoise. It's like Hermes with various colors in the 'vert' family, some are true green and then you see a various of medium to dark turquoise. I've seen some pics and videos on social media, some pendants do appear more turquoise or have a stronger green hue and not a true blue.


Perhaps a daft question....but is celadon a type of porcelain or is this just the name of this particular shade?


----------



## chuyou___x3

junngch said:


> I am in US and the experience I have this year is definitely different from prior years'.  I was able to secure last year's HP before Oct 1st w/o any issue.  This year I was told by my SA that she already submitted the request for me and she is still waiting for approval from Paris which she has no control.  She has no idea if it will be approved and she will keep me updated. I've spent more than $50K this year and have been loyal to the brand.  I think I might move to other brands too.


I also spent close to 50K as well.   


OuiCestLaVie said:


> Congrats! But I really don’t believe whatever the SAs are claiming anymore. As someone who’s been consistently buying for 14 years, including every holiday pendants for the last ten years and lots and lots of pave pieces and the Pont does Amoureux watch, it was very disheartening to be told that I‘m not qualified for the initial launch and will have to wait for later releases. I guess time to move on to other brands who will appreciate a loyal client more.


@OuiCestLaVie are you located in the US?    This is really sad to hear as well

Honestly this year tactic is really getting a lot of LOYAL customers to be pissed off and it will turned away a lot of their loyal customers.  One was a piece that I inquired and been waiting for almost a year and still waiting.     Last year HP,  I didn't get a chance to exchange because the manager would not allow it.   It was either keep or returned.     This year is the Blue Sèvres _Porcelain _when two of my friends went to Paris and still was not able to obtained one for me because it was "NOT available," however I been on the waitlist since March/April 2022 and my friends went to Paris in July and August.   Do not get me wrong I love my SA and I love the brand, however if the brand itself is coming up with these tactics then SA and manager will need to speak up, otherwise they will loses a lots of its clienteles.

I am waiting to get my diamond ring in February of next year, which I did informed my SA about.     However, I think I might going a different route if I do not get offer my HP or the pieces that I inquired for almost a year.       I know I am ranting, but it is upsetting.    A lot of people would feel the same.


----------



## arcana

I think this may just be a tactic to drum up appeal. I wouldn't be surprised if end of November they just magically get more stock and call up VIPs to ask if they want one.


----------



## chuyou___x3

arcana said:


> I think this may just be a tactic to drum up appeal. I wouldn't be surprised if end of November they just magically get more stock and call up VIPs to ask if they want one.


But nobody want to feel like last resort...     It kinda feel like last pick.


----------



## arcana

lilxcat said:


> But nobody want to feel like last resort...     It kinda feel like last pick.



Yep I totally get it. But they'll say they made an appeal on the customer's behalf and begged corporate for an additional piece and they got it. Or something like that. Except it's too late and I'm sure VCA lost some customers with this.
Previous years I know for sure others were able to find HP pendants end of the year, beginning of the next year. This is crazy for porcelain.

My two cents is also that this year's color is totally aiming at a younger audience as well.


----------



## waterlily112

mikimoto007 said:


> Perhaps a daft question....but is celadon a type of porcelain or is this just the name of this particular shade?



Celadon is a type of pottery made in porcelain, but I've seen luxury brands using 'celadon' to label a shade for their products too, maybe to sound more sophisticated then just using general color terms like green, blue, turquoise. Pure marketing


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

The one thing our SA told us was that they would have fewer pieces than the prior year's HP.  It seems they just didn't make very many.  Who knows the reason? Could be not enough craftspeople to manufacture?  IDK.  It's sad because I would have liked to have purchased it but also don't like to be made to feel "unworthy." All clients should be treated fairly and valued! I have 3 other HPs and have purchased other pendants too.  It's all very unsettling.


----------



## chuyou___x3

stephbb9 said:


> I guess I am in the same situation as you. Madison NYC?
> I have been waiting since Monday. I have spent « enough » so I should be eligible however I am still waiting… Impatiently!
> My SA told me last week that she had me on her list but she doesn’t decide. It’s Paris and the store manager. She told me to wait and see… Pretty upsetting when you are a loyal customer and spent a lot…


were you able to get one today at Madison NYC?


----------



## chuyou___x3

3kidsmakes5 said:


> The one thing our SA told us was that they would have fewer pieces than the prior year's HP.  It seems they just didn't make very many.  Who knows the reason? Could be not enough craftspeople to manufacture?  IDK.  It's sad because I would have liked to have purchased it but also don't like to be made to feel "unworthy." All clients should be treated fairly and valued! I have 3 other HPs and have purchased other pendants too.  It's all very unsettling.


That's how I been feeling the last few days and today really bother me when others been posting theirs.   

Truly I am happy for all you that did get your pendants, but the feeling is also bittersweet.


----------



## waterlily112

3kidsmakes5 said:


> The one thing our SA told us was that they would have fewer pieces than the prior year's HP.  It seems they just didn't make very many.  Who knows the reason? Could be not enough craftspeople to manufacture?  IDK.  It's sad because I would have liked to have purchased it but also don't like to be made to feel "unworthy." All clients should be treated fairly and valued! I have 3 other HPs and have purchased other pendants too.  It's all very unsettling.



Well someone mentioned in this thread that he/she heard insider rumors that Richemont didn't stock up on the gold so they're stuck paying a premium for their raw materials right now. Probably they just decided to make less HP this year because they want to reserve the gold on the white gold guilloche line and/or to fulfill SO's from high spender clients, or could be short staff too. Who knows, all I know is it's not the porcelain that's rare and lacking.


----------



## BigAkoya

mikimoto007 said:


> Ah I've only seen pics here and social media and they've all looked blue to me...a greenish tinge, but undeniably  blue.....I know what you mean on the rhodonite!I hope you enjoy your piece!
> 
> From what I've seen on social, people have been able to pic their shade.
> 
> Perhaps a daft question....but is celadon a type of porcelain or is this just the name of this particular shade?


Hi!  Daft... I totally love you!  You are the only person I know who uses this cool word!    
Okay... another one for you... Two Weeks Notice!  I just discovered this movie and loved it.  Just as good as Notting Hill.     

To answer your question... Celadon porcelain is just a name given to porcelain that has the jade green shade.  It is not a branded shade, just a generic term, like Delft Blue porcelain.


----------



## mikimoto007

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Daft... I totally love you!  You are the only person I know who uses this cool word!
> Okay... another one for you... Two Weeks Notice!  I just discovered this movie and loved it.  Just as good as Notting Hill.
> 
> To answer your question... Celadon porcelain is just a name given to porcelain that has the jade green shade.  It is not a branded shade, just a generic term, like Delft Blue porcelain.



haha - I didn’t even know daft was a British word! I love Sandra Bullock!

Thank you! How interesting they choose that term….I suppose they could hardly say Tiffany blue….


----------



## baghagg

Wondering if this year's HP didn't come out as well as VCA expected so they produced less than usual, then proceeded to supply all this chatter of sales tactics, simply to cover up their faux pas...


----------



## lvchanellvr

Here are my 2 cents on the HP this year.

Last year, there were an unprecedented # of people wanting to buy the HP pendant. I believe they did not factor in the volume of requests when they made the pendant last year. I asked if I could be on the list and was discouraged from buying it. I believe my SA knew I had a slim chance of getting one because it had already been allocated. At a later date, I discussed it with my SA again and she shared with me that they were only given a certain # for their boutique. As an example, just say a boutique is given 35 HP pendants and receive 500 requests to purchase the same pendant. Obviously, not everyone will get one. She also shared with me that customers and some who had never purchased VCA before were aggressive with requesting one (Does reseller come to mind?). Personally, I could take it or leave it and nothing is worth all this stress. I would have loved to have seen it at least but I did not get a chance to view one.

Fast forward to this year, the reason why they are using the statement of “Corporate/Head Office is approving who gets the HP pendant this year” is to placate us. But it seems to have done the opposite. If your boutique happens to have a # of high spend clients (> $x,xxx,xxx spend per year), the priority will be given to them. Just know that these high spend clients probably do not like HP or pendants in general and will probably be declined so there is a chance that you might get the HP pendant. Also, not everyone likes WG so that is something to consider. As I stated earlier, it will depend on how many HP pendants were given to your boutique and it is a #s game (with a dash of discretion).


----------



## stephbb9

lilxcat said:


> were you able to get one today at Madison NYC?


Nope. Still waiting…


----------



## Bethc

Please delete


----------



## fice16

lvchanellvr said:


> Here are my 2 cents on the HP this year.
> 
> Last year, there were an unprecedented # of people wanting to buy the HP pendant. I believe they did not factor in the volume of requests when they made the pendant last year. I asked if I could be on the list and was discouraged from buying it. I believe my SA knew I had a slim chance of getting one because it had already been allocated. At a later date, I discussed it with my SA again and she shared with me that they were only given a certain # for their boutique. As an example, just say a boutique is given 35 HP pendants and receive 500 requests to purchase the same pendant. Obviously, not everyone will get one. She also shared with me that customers and some who had never purchased VCA before were aggressive with requesting one (Does reseller come to mind?). Personally, I could take it or leave it and nothing is worth all this stress. I would have loved to have seen it at least but I did not get a chance to view one.
> 
> Fast forward to this year, the reason why they are using the statement of “Corporate/Head Office is approving who gets the HP pendant this year” is to placate us. But it seems to have done the opposite. If your boutique happens to have a # of high spend clients (> $x,xxx,xxx spend per year), the priority will be given to them. Just know that these high spend clients probably do not like HP or pendants in general and will probably be declined so there is a chance that you might get the HP pendant. Also, not everyone likes WG so that is something to consider. As I stated earlier, it will depend on how many HP pendants were given to your boutique and it is a #s game (with a dash of discretion).



I agree with what you said.  I wonder if that means flagship boutiques with more VVIPs with bigger spends will make it more difficult for regular clients to get the HP…


----------



## chuyou___x3

..


----------



## fice16

…


----------



## south-of-france

Are there any alternatives out there, like vlovers with “real” stones in aqua colors or similar?


----------



## Han_B

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Congrats! But I really don’t believe whatever the SAs are claiming anymore. As someone who’s been consistently buying for 14 years, including every holiday pendants for the last ten years and lots and lots of pave pieces and the Pont does Amoureux watch, it was very disheartening to be told that I‘m not qualified for the initial launch and will have to wait for later releases. I guess time to move on to other brands who will appreciate a loyal client more.


I am guessing Instagram following is also considered. A passing thought!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

nycmamaofone said:


> *I really wonder if VCA is moving into a different marketing strategy (akin to Hermes)*. These tactics put me off the brand or any brand that does this. While I understand the need to curb the resellers, unfortunately that will always be an issue but in the meantime they will alienate many clients, loyal and potential ones. Thankfully I was not madly in love with this year’s pendant but I would like to be able to purchase them in future years if the stone appeals to me. This should be open to all clients (it’s a 4k piece, not 80k for heaven’s sake). I get that some pieces like turquoise and rock crystal can be reserved for higher tier clients, but to do this for the HP is quite annoying. I adore VCA but lately with the pandemic and stock shortages it has put me off from buying more as it’s impossible to try on things without first “putting down a deposit.” If anyone has more insight into what corporate is thinking, I’d love to hear more. Curious what you all think of this.



I feel the same way! Except that Hermes in general makes it super difficult for new clients or people that are not willing to pre-spend too much to get highly coveted bags, but for established clients who‘ve shown willingness to spend and a true love for the brand, getting what they want gets easier and easier.

I wouldn’t have been so upset if VCA truly did what they claim to be doing this year, which is strictly going by a list from the corporate based on length of history/total spend/annual spend, but apparently a lot of newer clients with very little spend got offered while many long time big spenders didn’t. While I’m happy for those lucky people, I can’t help feeling ‘betrayed’ in a sense. Why not just use a lottery system if they don’t want to cherish/keep loyal long time clients? Even though I will probably get one in future releases/shipments, the feelings have been hurt and I know I’m definitely not in love with the brand as much anymore.


----------



## lvchanellvr

fice16 said:


> I agree with what you said.  I wonder if that means flagship boutiques with more VVIPs with bigger spends will make it more difficult for regular clients to get the HP…


It will depend if these VVIPs with higher spends decline the HP pendant. My guess, is that the majority will decline. Think about what these VVIPs are purchasing, they are not buying the lower ticket items but are purchasing high jewelry or higher ticket items to accumulate this #.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

I've got to say I was getting hyped on a potential VCA moss green pendant .  This is so close to Tiffany it's hard to not see it.


----------



## cindy05

LenaDuree said:


> Are the turquoise butterfly pieces difficult to get?


Was advise minimum $250k purchase history in order to buy that particular necklace.


----------



## BBINX

My SA just reached to me to say she had one allocated for me even though I hadn’t inquired about the HP. Haven’t spent anything this year because I was eyeing a clovers bracelet


----------



## chuyou___x3

fice16 said:


> I agree with what you said.  I wonder if that means flagship boutiques with more VVIPs with bigger spends will make it more difficult for regular clients to get the HP…


Maybe time to go to small stores


----------



## JewelryLover101

Bethc said:


> I can’t believe one of the resellers has it up for “pre-order” this morning!
> All VCA did was to make it rare and they can charge whatever they want.


I know exactly which one you mean. It makes me so angry, but this is precisely the behavior VCA is encouraging. Selling to "loyal" clients who spend a lot because they turn around and sell everything at a profit. I bought from this particular reseller in the past but will never do so again realizing that they are nothing more than a reseller who charges hefty premiums for things other people aren't lucky enough to get in the boutiques. I think they had no fewer than 3 or 4 holiday pendants for sale over the course of the holiday season last year.


----------



## 7777777

cindy05 said:


> Was advise minimum $250k purchase history in order to buy that particular necklace.


I was offered this piece and I did not spend this amount.


----------



## stephbb9

lilxcat said:


> Maybe time to go to small stores


Not sure. Apparently someone spent over a million dollars in Europe this summer and they are not on the priority list… My SA said they are good customers but the store is giving a hard time to whoever spent money in Europe elsewhere. This is not what I call loyalty. It’s competition between stores. Really bad for the brand image!


----------



## waterlily112

cindy05 said:


> Was advise minimum $250k purchase history in order to buy that particular necklace.


Wait what? Is this for the US? I vividly recalled my friend purchased that butterfly necklace (with diamond center) for his wife as a birthday gift since she told him she wanted a necklace from VCA, but didn't specify which model/color. He just stopped by the boutique as new client and the SA recommended & sold him that butterfly necklace, saying she'll definitely love it. Turned out she hated it.


----------



## kelsenia

waterlily112 said:


> Wait what? Is this for the US? I vividly recalled my friend purchased that butterfly necklace (with diamond center) for his wife as a birthday gift since she told him she wanted a necklace from VCA, but didn't specify which model/color. He just stopped by the boutique as new client and the SA recommended & sold him that butterfly necklace, saying she'll definitely love it. Turned out she hated it.


I was actually able to buy that turquoise butterfly on the EU online store for pickup at Paris Vendome location. Ive seen it since then on various countries’ websites too.

Also to keep on topic with HP, I was offered it and will be going in early next week to pick it up at SCP!


----------



## MissMomo

I really wonder if there will be more waves of the HP coming out and all of this hush hush VIP list is going to look so ridiculous in hindsight.


----------



## snnysmm

MissMomo said:


> I really wonder if there will be more waves of the HP coming out and all of this hush hush VIP list is going to look so ridiculous in hindsight.


It’s very possible and I hope they continue making more.  I got my 2021 HP early this year and it made me so so happy to not have to pay a premium and to buy directly from boutique.  But I wonder if they only have a certain number of pendants made this year since porcelain is man made (and therefore maybe it’s by a contracted amount), whereas for HPs with natural stones, they can continue to make more until they run out of the raw materials that they already have sourced.

But I am assuming VCA doesn’t make them in house, but from the website it sounds like they do?


----------



## MissMomo

snnysmm said:


> It’s very possible, but I wonder if they only have a certain number of pendants made this year since porcelain is man made (and therefore maybe it’s by a contracted amount), whereas for HPs with natural stones, they can continue to make more until they run out of the raw materials that they already have sourced.
> 
> But I am assuming VCA doesn’t make them in house, but from the website it sounds like they do?


It's funny how in limiting the supply & and creating a list they clearly upset a lot of VIPs by making them feel not cherished. However, if they release more, the people who "made the cut" might feel less special and VIP. I'm curious to see what they will do. I'm guessing the boutiques are getting quite a few complaints as well. I feel bad for the SAs, my SA sounded super stressed about the situation when I spoke to them.


----------



## snnysmm

MissMomo said:


> It's funny how in limiting the supply & and creating a list they clearly upset a lot of VIPs by making them feel not cherished. However, if they release more, the people who "made the cut" might feel less special and VIP. I'm curious to see what they will do. I'm guessing the boutiques are getting quite a few complaints as well. I feel bad for the SAs, my SA sounded super stressed about the situation when I spoke to them.


They were still the “first,” which do matter to some people, so hopefully that won’t be the case!

I hope they make more… at least another batch!  They’ll be able to gauge the demand and make the appropriate amount!


----------



## Suzie

gagabag said:


> Ordered mine through my SA! Can’t wait to get it!


I heard crickets from mine.


----------



## Suzie

MissMomo said:


> It's funny how in limiting the supply & and creating a list they clearly upset a lot of VIPs by making them feel not cherished. However, if they release more, the people who "made the cut" might feel less special and VIP. I'm curious to see what they will do. I'm guessing the boutiques are getting quite a few complaints as well. I feel bad for the SAs, my SA sounded super stressed about the situation when I spoke to them.


You are correct, I feel a little bit peeved. I am obviously not a VIP but it feels like you didn’t get picked to be a part of the cool group.


----------



## Suzie

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Congrats! But I really don’t believe whatever the SAs are claiming anymore. As someone who’s been consistently buying for 14 years, including every holiday pendants for the last ten years and lots and lots of pave pieces and the Pont does Amoureux watch, it was very disheartening to be told that I‘m not qualified for the initial launch and will have to wait for later releases. I guess time to move on to other brands who will appreciate a loyal client more.


That is very disappointing. I think that they have alienated quite a few loyal customers.


----------



## 336

There’s quite a bit of variance in colour too!


----------



## nycmamaofone

stephbb9 said:


> Not sure. Apparently someone spent over a million dollars in Europe this summer and they are not on the priority list… My SA said they are good customers but the store is giving a hard time to whoever spent money in Europe elsewhere. This is not what I call loyalty. It’s competition between stores. Really bad for the brand image!


A couple of people DM’ed me on IG to tell me their SAs either gave them the cold shoulder or downright scolded them for shopping at other boutiques. The SA who scolded them even warned them that they would not get gifts and be offered the pendant because they wouldn’t be seen as loyal. I was shocked when I heard this.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

I have a couple of MTOs on my wishlist. But given the way VCA seems to be doing things now, it's looking more and more unlikely that I'll be able to get em. 

Sure, I could spend $$$ on other things to build my purchase history. But then what? I have no doubt there will be a higher minimum spend or other such restrictions in the future. And if I buy preloved or from resellers in order to get what I really want, then I'll never build up that purchase history! 

Bah.

(I know I'm just grumpy with how disappointing this whole thing unfolded with the 2022 HP. And I know there's always a chance they'll remove the minimum spend requirement sooner rather than later. But still. I just wanna know whether the pieces I want are even a possibility for me!)


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

336 said:


> There’s quite a bit of variance in colour too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622064



Maybe it's the lighting, but does it look like their textures are a bit different too? The one on the left looks more evenly colored and glossier.


----------



## 911snowball

I did get the pendant today and IRL it is absolutely beautiful! Just love it.


----------



## bagsmd

junngch said:


> I am in US and the experience I have this year is definitely different from prior years'.  I was able to secure last year's HP before Oct 1st w/o any issue.  This year I was told by my SA that she already submitted the request for me and she is still waiting for approval from Paris which she has no control.  She has no idea if it will be approved and she will keep me updated. I've spent more than $50K this year and have been loyal to the brand.  I think I might move to other brands too.


Same exact scenario for me. Mine is the 5th avenue store.  So very disappointed in them.


----------



## bagsmd

stephbb9 said:


> Nope. Still waiting…


My SA is at the 5th avenue store.  I texted her again today—the last few days she said the same “it’s up to paris” line.  Today she said the same thing and then 10 minutes later I got a request for payment.  I texted her asking “what gives?” She said that I’m prepaying but it’s not 100% yet.  My card was already charged but she’s still telling me it’s not guaranteed and that if I don’t get one I’ll be refunded.  I think that’s a bit insane right?


----------



## cloee

cluelesss said:


> Has anyone heard from stores in Canada?


My SA just messaged me I’m approved. It will arrive next week.


----------



## cindy05

7777777 said:


> I was offered this piece and I did not spend this amount.


That’s good to know. Perhaps it’s boutique specific. I shop at the nyc flagship and was advised that the spend is $250k to be offered this necklace. Who knows? If they don’t want my money, I’ll spend it elsewhere.


----------



## kimber418

LenaDuree said:


> The guilloche is beautiful. I have the magic pendant, earrings, 10 motif and bracelet and I wear it constantly. The texture is very beautiful like a shining sun. A lot of people were like meh about the purchase and I’ve never regretted it - and get endless compliments. I worried about it scratching too and it never has so far.


I have the white gold Guilloche Holiday pendant also and love it.


----------



## cindy05

waterlily112 said:


> Wait what? Is this for the US? I vividly recalled my friend purchased that butterfly necklace (with diamond center) for his wife as a birthday gift since she told him she wanted a necklace from VCA, but didn't specify which model/color. He just stopped by the boutique as new client and the SA recommended & sold him that butterfly necklace, saying she'll definitely love it. Turned out she hated it.


I wonder if they expected a lot of vvips to clamor for it and when they didn’t, they decided to sell to public. I hate these games that they’ve been playing.


----------



## snnysmm

bagsmd said:


> My SA is at the 5th avenue store.  I texted her again today—the last few days she said the same “it’s up to paris” line.  Today she said the same thing and then 10 minutes later I got a request for payment.  I texted her asking “what gives?” She said that I’m prepaying but it’s not 100% yet.  My card was already charged but she’s still telling me it’s not guaranteed and that if I don’t get one I’ll be refunded.  I think that’s a bit insane right?


Maybe there is a pendant for you and your SA is waiting for approval to offer it to you.


----------



## chuyou___x3

bagsmd said:


> My SA is at the 5th avenue store.  I texted her again today—the last few days she said the same “it’s up to paris” line.  Today she said the same thing and then 10 minutes later I got a request for payment.  I texted her asking “what gives?” She said that I’m prepaying but it’s not 100% yet.  My card was already charged but she’s still telling me it’s not guaranteed and that if I don’t get one I’ll be refunded.  I think that’s a bit insane right?


I paid on Monday, my SA mentioned I can get a refund if I don’t like it.   But she didn’t tell me what kind a stone or whatever.  I only know from the leaks


----------



## jenaps

cindy05 said:


> That’s good to know. Perhaps it’s boutique specific. I shop at the nyc flagship and was advised that the spend is $250k to be offered this necklace. Who knows? If they don’t want my money, I’ll spend it elsewhere.


I have a friend with half that spend at 5th and she got it today.


----------



## vcatime81

Has anyone seen the new holiday pendant come up for sale on eBay or another site?


----------



## snnysmm

If you were to layer the holiday pendant with another necklace, which VCA piece would you layer it with?

I was thinking the sweet Alhambra pave or the small Frivole pave.  They’re so, so different and I don’t know if Frivole and Alhambra layer well together.


----------



## chuyou___x3

vcatime81 said:


> Has anyone seen the new holiday pendant come up for sale on eBay or another site?


Dearluxe has it for preorder and shop withcrystal


----------



## sunshineshiney

snnysmm said:


> If you were to layer the holiday pendant with another necklace, which VCA piece would you layer it with?
> 
> I was thinking the sweet Alhambra pave or the small Frivole pave.  They’re so, so different and I don’t know if Frivole and Alhambra layer well together.



Different styles can be layered together for a unique look! 

Layering it with the Pavè Vintage Alhambra in WG would be so dreamy!!


----------



## sunshineshiney

lilxcat said:


> Dearluxe has it for preorder and shop withcrystal


----------



## cindy05

jenaps said:


> I have a friend with half that spend at 5th and she got it today.


Are you referring to the hp or the turquoise butterfly necklace? I was referring to the butterfly necklace.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

lvchanellvr said:


> Here are my 2 cents on the HP this year.
> 
> *Personally, I could take it or leave it and nothing is worth all this stress.* I would have loved to have seen it at least but I did not get a chance to view one.
> 
> Fast forward to this year, the reason why they are using the statement of “Corporate/Head Office is approving who gets the HP pendant this year” is to placate us. But it seems to have done the opposite. *If your boutique happens to have a # of high spend clients (> $x,xxx,xxx spend per year), the priority will be given to them. *





nycmamaofone said:


> A couple of people DM’ed me on IG to tell me their SAs either gave them the cold shoulder or downright scolded them for shopping at other boutiques. The SA who scolded them even warned them that they would not get gifts and be offered the pendant because they wouldn’t be seen as loyal. I was shocked when I heard this.


From my personal experience of collecting VCA, I find loyalty to certain boutique/SA overrated and counterproductive. I work with SAs from different boutiques while I am on holiday and usually if one boutique/SA cannot find me something, SAs from other boutiques have no problem finding me what I want to buy. Boutiques have their favourites - my wallet has its favourites too ...

For me, chasing is fun only if I manage to secure. Otherwise, I will have to deal with shopping disappointment in addition to daily stress  ... now that would not be good! I didn't chase this year as I am still waiting for a few friends who are seeing it in person to tell me how they feel.

For those who manage to buy it - enjoy in good health!! For those who didn't, other lovely things will come.


----------



## fashionelite

vcatime81 said:


> Has anyone seen the new holiday pendant come up for sale on eBay or another site?


I’ve seen people on the fb group say their SA allocated them a pendant and they may sell it if they don’t like it… it’s such bs. People are going to stores and buying things they don’t want just to resell them


----------



## fice16

fashionelite said:


> I’ve seen people on the fb group say their SA allocated them a pendant and they may sell it if they don’t like it… it’s such bs. People are going to stores and buying things they don’t want just to resell them



I declined to buy this year’s HP because I think my SA can offer it to make another customer happy, plus I don’t want to go through the trouble of reselling for a profit of 1-2k usd.


----------



## junngch

lucky7355 said:


> I think this is just a broad excuse they can tell people because they offer to their favorite clients first and they only have a few to offer.


I totally agreed with you it's just an excuse and I am clearly not one of their favorite clients.  Understood I am not a big spender or VIP but I have been a loyal customer who doesn't want to play games. 


nycmamaofone said:


> I really wonder if VCA is moving into a different marketing strategy (akin to Hermes). These tactics put me off the brand or any brand that does this. While I understand the need to curb the resellers, unfortunately that will always be an issue but in the meantime they will alienate many clients, loyal and potential ones. Thankfully I was not madly in love with this year’s pendant but I would like to be able to purchase them in future years if the stone appeals to me. This should be open to all clients (it’s a 4k piece, not 80k for heaven’s sake). I get that some pieces like turquoise and rock crystal can be reserved for higher tier clients, but to do this for the HP is quite annoying. I adore VCA but lately with the pandemic and stock shortages it has put me off from buying more as it’s impossible to try on things without first “putting down a deposit.” If anyone has more insight into what corporate is thinking, I’d love to hear more. Curious what you all think of this.


I asked my SA where does this change comes from. She said the corporate was not happy to see last year's HP was sold 2 or 3 times higher in the 2nd market while a lot of loyal customers didn't get a chance to buy it. Therefore the corporate wants to make sure their loyal customers get a chance being offered the HP before it's available to the public.  She also mentioned it's similar to Hermes that only loyal customers are rewarded with quota bag so yes, VCA is moving into similar direction as Hermes.  What made me frustrated is that I am not sure what's their definition of loyal customer.  Apparently I am not a loyal customer to them as she is not sure if I will be approved by Paris.  However, I am 100% I would have been rewarded with a Hermes quota bag with more than 50K pre-spend. A holiday pendant is NOT a Kelly or Birkin bag.  If that's the game VCA wants to play, I am out.


----------



## snnysmm

fashionelite said:


> I’ve seen people on the fb group say their SA allocated them a pendant and they may sell it if they don’t like it… it’s such bs. People are going to stores and buying things they don’t want just to resell them


I don’t understand why people buy VCA pieces for the sole purpose of reselling.  It is so easy to trace it back to you b/c of the serial numbers and couldn’t VCA can blacklist you for future purchases?


----------



## jenaps

cindy05 said:


> Are you referring to the hp or the turquoise butterfly necklace? I was referring to the butterfly necklace.


Ahh the hp!


----------



## sunshineshiney

snnysmm said:


> I don’t understand why people buy VCA pieces for the sole purpose of reselling.  It is so easy to trace it back to you b/c of the serial numbers and couldn’t VCA can blacklist you for future purchases?


This is exactly why I would NEVER buy anything just to sell it - especially VCA! 
If someone who did not buy directly from VCA were to service an item, they would immediately know when looking it up by serial number. 

My DH gifted one item to me a couple years ago. It does not show under my personal purchase history, even though my SA knew it was a gift to me when he made the purchase with her. 
I asked my SA recently if she could add that piece to my history or link the profiles? I was told it is not possible but they are aware I am the owner of that specific item. 
I was not pleased with this answer, but after reading your question I believe they have strict protocol due to resellers.


----------



## kimber418

snnysmm said:


> I don’t understand why people buy VCA pieces for the sole purpose of reselling.  It is so easy to trace it back to you b/c of the serial numbers and couldn’t VCA can blacklist you for future purchases?


I wish they would and this would stop.


----------



## kimber418

snnysmm said:


> If you were to layer the holiday pendant with another necklace, which VCA piece would you layer it with?
> 
> I was thinking the sweet Alhambra pave or the small Frivole pave.  They’re so, so different and I don’t know if Frivole and Alhambra layer well together.


I would have to play with it for a bit.  I did not get mine yet but my SA has one for me.  I cannot wait to see it in person.  The color looks awesome!


----------



## snnysmm

sunshineshiney said:


> This is exactly why I would NEVER buy anything just to sell it - especially VCA!
> If someone who did not buy directly from VCA were to service an item, they would immediately know when looking it up by serial number.
> 
> My DH gifted one item to me a couple years ago. It does not show under my personal purchase history, even though my SA knew it was a gift to me when he made the purchase with her.
> I asked my SA recently if she could add that piece to my history or link the profiles? I was told it is not possible but they are aware I am the owner of that specific item.
> I was not pleased with this answer, but after reading your question I believe they have strict protocol due to resellers.


Jewelry is personal, so some people that bought last year’s HP off of reseller had to have gotten it lengthened, which VCA can track.  I don’t know, it seems like VCA especially is in a unique position to shut down resellers, but…


----------



## snnysmm

kimber418 said:


> I would have to play with it for a bit.  I did not get mine yet but my SA has one for me.  I cannot wait to see it in person.  The color looks awesome!


I can’t wait to see how you style it.  You have the best collection!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

stephbb9 said:


> Not sure. Apparently someone spent over a million dollars in Europe this summer and they are not on the priority list… My SA said they are good customers but the store is giving a hard time to whoever spent money in Europe elsewhere. This is not what I call loyalty. It’s competition between stores. Really bad for the brand image!



This is exactly copycat Hermes behavior. Hermes wants ‘store/SA loyalty’ more than brand loyalty. Most Hermes SAs get extremely upset if you buy H stuff in other stores/countries while on vacation. Shame on VCA for starting to go down this path.


----------



## Julie’s Purse Closet

snnysmm said:


> If you were to layer the holiday pendant with another necklace, which VCA piece would you layer it with?
> 
> I was thinking the sweet Alhambra pave or the small Frivole pave.  They’re so, so different and I don’t know if Frivole and Alhambra layer well together.


What about w/ pave WG Butterfly pendant?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

kelsenia said:


> I was actually able to buy that turquoise butterfly on the EU online store for pickup at Paris Vendome location. Ive seen it since then on various countries’ websites too.
> 
> Also to keep on topic with HP, I was offered it and will be going in early next week to pick it up at SCP!



If you order online for in store pickup in Europe, can you still get tax refund? Congrats on getting the offer!


----------



## tenshix

OuiCestLaVie said:


> This is exactly copycat Hermes behavior. Hermes wants ‘store/SA loyalty’ more than brand loyalty. Most Hermes SAs get extremely upset if you buy H stuff in other stores/countries while on vacation. Shame on VCA for starting to go down this path.


This is very disappointing. I was told by my US SA that the allocation of this year’s HP depends on your relationship/spend with home store. But I don’t want to be bound to make my purchases based on 1 location because I will also purchase where they have stock, eg. online boutique, another location if they’re unable to move stock for me, or while I’m traveling.

It is odd that they don’t want to reward customers by overall spend worldwide as there are plenty of customers who spend overseas in other countries while on vacation. I suppose it’s their attempt to make the HP more exclusive but it only turns me off and will not change my spending behavior. I will continue to spend when and where I see fit, not just one location to appease them. The company should feel so lucky at all that customers are choosing to spend money with them instead of other jewelry brands.


----------



## inadaze77

snnysmm said:


> I don’t understand why people buy VCA pieces for the sole purpose of reselling.  It is so easy to trace it back to you b/c of the serial numbers and couldn’t VCA can blacklist you for future purchases?


My fren's SA told her stocks rly are impossible and even advised her the best way to get one would probably be to go reseller route  she told me she had to stop her jaw from hitting the floor


----------



## Asuki

It’s really nice in person highly recommend trying on if you can. There are variations to the colour I personally prefer the slightly lighter one. It photographs more blue but in person defintely has green tones - I would say a very aquamarine colour.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

nycmamaofone said:


> A couple of people DM’ed me on IG to tell me their SAs either gave them the cold shoulder or downright scolded them for shopping at other boutiques. The SA who scolded them even warned them that they would not get gifts and be offered the pendant because they wouldn’t be seen as loyal. I was shocked when I heard this.



Oh wow, so now we have several examples of people buying from Europe/other boutiques and as a consequence not getting an offer of the pendant despite being a long time client with significant spend. I guess I found the reason why I wasn’t offered then. My SA didn’t confront me with purchases elsewhere not to mention scold/warn me. I have really appreciated all the amazing gifts but if they stop they stop. All the more reason to shop in Europe or other brands.


----------



## sunshineshiney

stephbb9 said:


> Not sure. Apparently someone spent over a million dollars in Europe this summer and they are not on the priority list… My SA said they are good customers but the store is giving a hard time to whoever spent money in Europe elsewhere. This is not what I call loyalty. It’s competition between stores. Really bad for the brand image!





OuiCestLaVie said:


> This is exactly copycat Hermes behavior. Hermes wants ‘store/SA loyalty’ more than brand loyalty. Most Hermes SAs get extremely upset if you buy H stuff in other stores/countries while on vacation. Shame on VCA for starting to go down this path.



This is so interesting to me since I do not have a local boutique and shop with VCA online/via telephone;

I’ve had one SA with the e-commerce/online boutique. Last year an item I inquired about was not available through the online boutique, but my SA informed me there were a few available at physical boutiques in the USA. 
She connected me to a SA in Las Vegas, and I secured my order. 

Fast forward to this year, I did not hear from my original SA for a few weeks when wanting to place a new order. I decided to reach out to the Las Vegas SA, and she put my order through ASAP. 
I eventually found out my original SA was on vacation. 

Here’s where it got tricky - the Las Vegas SA and I were texting about what I want to purchase from VCA next. 
My original SA knows I make a purchase every August, so when she reached out, I went ahead and placed the order with her. 
The Vegas SA seemed a little bothered that I placed my order with my original SA of five years. I did not receive a birthday card or gift from the Vegas one this year, even though I did purchase a Diamond piece through her a few months earlier. 

Looking back, maybe I shouldn’t have told the Vegas SA my wishlist. 

It seems like my original SA doesn’t care who I purchase from, as long as I can secure what I want. Whereas the new one I connected with perhaps thought I would switch over to her? 

Or maybe commissions work differently for the physical and online boutiques?


----------



## fice16

The overall situation seems VCA boutiques want "store/SA loyalty" like Hermes, exactly as OuiCestLaVie pointed out.


----------



## Lucynancy

Just picked up mine


----------



## Lucynancy

I prefer WG. Fresh color, more robin-egg blue, rather than green


----------



## sunshineshiney

Lucynancy said:


> View attachment 5622225
> 
> Just picked up mine


Many congrats . So dreamy!!!


----------



## Han_B

VCA has not put it up on their Instagram page either. That’s a first I suppose?


----------



## sassification

Yeah, i spent 22k this year ard Apr and i am not being offered one. Then im not sure when inwould qualify? Lol. I made a mistake of going with a long timer SA i think who has tonnes of vvip im sure.

Anyway these luxury games r tiring and i am quite over it. I am happy to enjoy what i currently have


----------



## Lucynancy

sunshineshiney said:


> Many congrats . So dreamy!!!


Thanks, Sunshineshiney


----------



## Xoxo_t

Yikes! This approach from vca seems to be having the reverse affect of what they wanted… the fun highly anticipated holiday pendent everyone looks forward to every year is now just a stressful “mean girl” situation (to those who don’t get offered one which sounds like a lot).  It’s sad to see this… people get excited for the pendent to buy them for themselves or special gifts to their daughters (especially if they were born that year) or to gift them to their spouse.  Sure the collector wants them but a lot of the time it is much more special.  Even if they get offered later… it’s not the same.  No one wants a pendent this way and it probably would be disliked for the mere reminder that you weren’t offering until the following waves of pendents. How did vca mess this one up?! It’s just a single pendent once a year!  Why would a client stay loyal to their CURRENT SA if their SA did NOT offer them a pendent this year? Find a new SA and a new store if you want one next year. If they said no this year they won’t have a problem saying it again next year IMO.


----------



## MissMomo

cindy05 said:


> Are you referring to the hp or the turquoise butterfly necklace? I was referring to the butterfly necklace.


Are you referring to the two butterfly Necklace in Turquoise? I believe there is one in the Toronto Boutique now, at least it was still there last week. It's been on display and for sale for about at least 3 weeks. Walk-ins are welcome to buy it.

It's interesting to see so much variance in policies between different boutiques.


----------



## Lucynancy

I’ve been following this HP chat since it’s started and I must admit that I was initially unsure due to its porcelain material and all it’s accompanying ‘cons’ but seeing it IRL, plus the thumb-up by DH & DD who have way better taste than me, made me decide to get it.

 I do prefer WG and I have the WG guilloche HP. I love the guilloche in a different way than this year’s HP. The guilloche one is simply bursting with shine but this year’s HP is understated and sweet. I will style it with my pinks and blue pastel tops and will be lovely with my Blue Lin Birkin.

My SA told me about their concerns of resellers selling last year’s HP too and how all names have to be cleared with Paris before it is offered to the selected clients.

For those who are not offered, fret not. Over time, HP stones regularly make it’s way into mainstream collection just like the guilloche WG. It may not have the diamond in the centre but it is nonetheless gorgeous.


----------



## Han_B

Every reseller I know has one listed already!!!


----------



## pookyd

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Congrats! But I really don’t believe whatever the SAs are claiming anymore. As someone who’s been consistently buying for 14 years, including every holiday pendants for the last ten years and lots and lots of pave pieces and the Pont does Amoureux watch, it was very disheartening to be told that I‘m not qualified for the initial launch and will have to wait for later releases. I guess time to move on to other brands who will appreciate a loyal client more.


I’m with you. I have consistently bought from 3 countries because I either worked there or travel there frequently and not even 1 of the countries had an allocation for me. So money saved for another brand. But I do feel slighted and even more when you see ‘loyal’ clients that got allocated selling it to a reseller.


----------



## Lydia00000

tea_reverie said:


> My SA showed me 3 with hues varying from light to deep.. in person, I preferred the light one. I asked her how they decided on allocating the pendant and she said this year, Paris HQ sent them a list which was based on consistent purchase history and interestingly/(oddly?), whether one also got last year’s holiday pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5621610


That’s very interesting!
My SA also told me the whole list for HP this year was sent directly from hq and the individual SAs did not have a power to add or omit a client 
Saying this - I was offered last year as well but rejected it coz pink is not really my vibe but got an offer this year…

Maybe they are trying to give it to those who never purchased a HP…? Idk..


----------



## Lydia00000

Julie’s Purse Closet said:


> I think it's gorgeous!! Congrats!! Where are you located?


Located in Sydney Australia!



lynne_ross said:


> Love the colour of yours. How would you describe or compare the colour to?


Mine looks a bit more saturated..? than other pics here - a bit more blue, closer to turquoise! I love a bright blue so this was perfect!
Can’t compare the colour to anything as this particular shade varies a lot depending on the lighting, texture etc. ☺️


----------



## shannily

HP by itself and with other blue items!
Mine is very similar to the aquaprase! A pleasant surprise~


----------



## Helin333

cloee said:


> My SA just messaged me I’m approved. It will arrive next week.


Anyone know what the criteria to purchase one in Canada is?


----------



## cloee

MissMomo said:


> Are you referring to the two butterfly Necklace in Turquoise? I believe there is one in the Toronto Boutique now, at least it was still there last week. It's been on display and for sale for about at least 3 weeks. Walk-ins are welcome to buy it.
> 
> It's interesting to see so much variance in policies between different boutiques.


Yes,  there was pjs last  week when I picked up my bracelet. My SA mentioned it but I am not YG person so I didn’t even try it but could have purchased one if I wanted.


----------



## cloee

Helin333 said:


> Anyone know what the criteria to purchase one in Canada is?


Hi. I am not sure exactly. My SA said they had to submit names and it’s up to the manager. They look at spend from what I understood so I was no longer expecting any.


----------



## snnysmm

Julie’s Purse Closet said:


> What about w/ pave WG Butterfly pendant?


I have never thought of this option.  In fact, I don’t think I’ve even tried it on before!  I’ll ask my SA about it.  Thanks!


----------



## missie1

cindy05 said:


> Was advise minimum $250k purchase history in order to buy that particular necklace.


For turquoise butterfly necklace?   I was talking to my SA and he told me it was one available.   I don’t have 250k history


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

picked mine yesterday and did a little reel of my trip to VCA on the gram (username: with.ashh )  :') 
I am so in love with HP. Asked my SA for a darker shade and she delivered


----------



## Lien

diamondsondiamonds said:


> picked mine yesterday and did a little reel of my trip to VCA on the gram (username: with.ashh )  :')
> I am so in love with HP. Asked my SA for a darker shade and she delivered


Would love to see pics.


----------



## hki1020

Found a really cute Vlog on YouTube who filmed the whole shopping and unboxing☺️ 
She shows the shade in different lightings so have a look!
I am just wanting this holiday pendant even more now…. But my SA said I didn’t qualify (even with my long long history pew)


----------



## LenaDuree

snnysmm said:


> I don’t understand why people buy VCA pieces for the sole purpose of reselling.  It is so easy to trace it back to you b/c of the serial numbers and couldn’t VCA can blacklist you for future purchases?


Yes, they can and I they will. They have done it to customers already.


----------



## ayannabanana

Picked mine up yesterday after paying for it in store on Friday. My SA said that we couldn’t take it home then because it was prior to the launch day. 

I’ve taken a picture of it with my chalcedony 5-motif for comparison.


----------



## cindy05

missie1 said:


> For turquoise butterfly necklace?   I was talking to my SA and he told me it was one available.   I don’t have 250k history


I’m guessing they were expecting high demand which is why they had the spend requirement initially which is when I inquired. There probably wasn’t as much demand as anticipated so now it’s available to anyone. But I’m over it now and kind of turned off by their sales tactics.


----------



## skicheri

I was not offer the HP last year with a different SA, SA left the boutique end of last year, I was assigned to a new SA who has been nothing but a gem. I received goodies for Mooncake Festival and kindly asked my SA if I was put on the list (really wanted the opportunity to purchase one), SA told me I was already on the list . Reading this thread got me curious, yesterday, I asked my SA if there were any updates and to my surprise, I got one ! Will be picking it up next week. The boutique I go to is located in NYC.


----------



## stephbb9

Do you go to the Hudson Yards one?
Maybe it’s more friendly there and I should switch…


skicheri said:


> I was not offer the HP last year with a different SA, SA left the boutique end of last year, I was assigned to a new SA who has been nothing but a gem. I received goodies for Mooncake Festival and kindly asked my SA if I was put on the list (really wanted the opportunity to purchase one), SA told me I was already on the list . Reading this thread got me curious, yesterday, I asked my SA if there were any updates and to my surprise, I got one ! Will be picking it up next week. The boutique I go to is located in NYC.


----------



## L etoile

stephbb9 said:


> Do you go to the Hudson Yards one?
> Maybe it’s more friendly there and I should switch…


Is your store 5th Ave.? My spend for 2022 is around $30,000 and I didn't get last year's HP but got an offer for this one.


----------



## chuyou___x3

L etoile said:


> Is your store 5th Ave.? My spend for 2022 is around $30,000 and I didn't get last year's HP but got an offer for this one.


I didn’t hear anything yet….


----------



## kadmia

L etoile said:


> Is your store 5th Ave.? My spend for 2022 is around $30,000 and I didn't get last year's HP but got an offer for this one.


Oh man my spend over the last 12 mos was over this and I didn't get one. Also 5th Ave. Darn!


----------



## L etoile

lilxcat said:


> I didn’t hear anything yet….



You contacted your SA and they said you had to wait? That's odd. I contacted mine several weeks ago and heard about it last week.


----------



## L etoile

kadmia said:


> Oh man my spend over the last 12 mos was over this and I didn't get one. Also 5th Ave. Darn!


I would have to calculate my 12 month spend. I was just calculating 2022 spend. My 12 month might be higher because of Christmas last year.


----------



## chuyou___x3

L etoile said:


> You contacted your SA and they said you had to wait? That's odd. I contacted mine several weeks ago and heard about it last week.


All I did was made a deposit on Monday, that was it.   Does that mean I got one?


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

Lien said:


> Would love to see pics.


Sure!


----------



## L etoile

lilxcat said:


> All I did was made a deposit on Monday, that was it.   Does that mean I got one?


You should have one reserved. Contact your SA. I haven't heard of them taking deposits then denying people that paid.


----------



## skicheri

stephbb9 said:


> Do you go to the Hudson Yards one?
> Maybe it’s more friendly there and I should switch…


Yes, I go to the Hudson Yards one


----------



## Frivole88

stephbb9 said:


> Do you go to the Hudson Yards one?
> Maybe it’s more friendly there and I should switch…



IMO, Hudson Yards is much friendlier than 5th Ave and maybe less VVIPs. I was able to get the HP last year and my spend is just around $20K. They are also generous with gifts. I didn't inquire for this years HP though as I'm not interested in a porcelain and wg.

My SA moved to 5th Ave and I followed him there but I'm thinking of going back to HY as I prefer the less crowded and nicer vibe of HY.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Is it my eyes or does every pendant seem to not be fully saturated with color? It seems to go beyond just the white border this time around. Maybe I'm just seeing things, but I feel like I've fully talked myself out of this one despite it being a very pretty color.


----------



## kadmia

diamondsondiamonds said:


> Sure!
> 
> View attachment 5622493


Wow, perfect shade!


----------



## sunshineshiney

Han_B said:


> VCA has not put it up on their Instagram page either. That’s a first I suppose?


My SA told me today I am on her list, but she didn’t give me a timeline


Han_B said:


> Every reseller I know has one listed already!!!



Could be why they haven’t released an official photo yet - resellers. 

How terrible that so many already have it listed for sale when actual clients are still trying to get one. .
I hope they do start blacklisting resellers.


----------



## baghagg

JewelryLover101 said:


> Is it my eyes or does every pendant seem to not be fully saturated with color? It seems to go beyond just the white border this time around. Maybe I'm just seeing things, but I feel like I've fully talked myself out of this one despite it being a very pretty color.


I've noticed it as well, in nearly every photo posted...


----------



## mikimoto007

baghagg said:


> I've noticed it as well, in nearly every photo posted...


Isn't that the watercolour effect someone was talking about before?


----------



## JewelryLover101

baghagg said:


> I've noticed it as well, in nearly every photo posted...


Yes, it has been every photo posted. The stock photo seems to be fully saturated, but not the real life photos. 


mikimoto007 said:


> Isn't that the watercolour effect someone was talking about before?


I mean "watercolor" to me sounds like an excuse for it not being fully saturated. It looks to me like the color fades out as you get to the borders.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

If VCA's intention really way to prevent resellers from snagging the HP, then I wish they would have used the "list of names" to cross-check with anyone who's been blacklisted or suspected of being a reseller. Then they could let individual boutiques/SAs figure out for themselves who to offer their HPs too. 

But the way they did things this year is just so...insulting.


----------



## cluelesss

Helin333 said:


> Anyone know what the criteria to purchase one in Canada is?


Not 100% sure, but my SA said that the list came from corporate. The SAs can inquire about specific clients, but it is still up to HQ to approve who to sell to.
As for all the comments about purchases in other countries and to provide another data point, I have made most of my purchases at my local store but have also made purchases in Europe while on travels this year and was offered a HP yesterday.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> If VCA's intention really way to prevent resellers from snagging the HP, then I wish they would have used the "list of names" to cross-check with anyone who's been blacklisted or suspected of being a reseller. Then they could let individual boutiques/SAs figure out for themselves who to offer their HPs too.
> 
> *But the way they did things this year is just so...insulting.*



Totally agree with the insulting part.

In all honesty, with any limited edition or highly coveted pieces, it’s really impossible to keep all resellers away. But what VCA did this year is not only helping resellers jerking up their prices even more but also alienating a lot of true long time VCA lovers. One of the worst marketing strategies ever!


----------



## Han_B

sunshineshiney said:


> My SA told me today I am on her list, but she didn’t give me a timeline
> 
> 
> Could be why they haven’t released an official photo yet - resellers.
> 
> How terrible that so many already have it listed for sale when actual clients are still trying to get one. .
> I hope they do start blacklisting resellers.


Not just resellers, the people on the “list” who sell it too hopefully


----------



## kelsenia

OuiCestLaVie said:


> If you order online for in store pickup in Europe, can you still get tax refund? Congrats on getting the offer!


Yes if you call and place the order on the phone. They will provide you paperwork just like purchasing in the actual store  
Thank you! I’ll post pics when I get it!


----------



## Leo the Lion

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Totally agree with the insulting part.
> 
> In all honesty, with any limited edition or highly coveted pieces, it’s really impossible to keep all resellers away. But what VCA did this year is not only helping resellers jerking up their prices even more but also alienating a lot of true long time VCA lovers. One of the worst marketing strategies ever!


I've never agreed more with anything lol. Truth. Such a turn off!!! I've heard several people say they don't feel worthy enough to have one. So sad.


----------



## L etoile

Maybe the list used all Richemont spending and not just VCA. If it came from corporate they could have included Cartier spending too.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

L etoile said:


> Maybe the list used all Richemont spending and not just VCA. If it came from corporate they could have included Cartier spending too.



Following your line of reasoning, they would have also included spendings in Jaeger-LeCoultre, Montblanc, Piaget etc etc. They would be absolute nuts to include any spendings in any brands besides VCA. Plus I spent A LOT in many of the Richmont brands too, including Cartier.


----------



## NY2LA

Leo the Lion said:


> I've never agreed more with anything lol. Truth. Such a turn off!!! I've heard several people say they don't feel worthy enough to have one. So sad.


Truthfully, I don’t even like this year’s pendant, but following all of this has been a major turnoff for me. I have zero interest in the brand at the moment and I think it’ll be a long time before I even want to consider another purchase. I don’t like the games at Hermes either. It becomes more and more about the haves and have nots, bragging rights, and too many people getting personally offended.
Luxury goods are not a necessity. It’s a nice to have but come on- all of this over a small amount of metal and a tiny piece of porcelain? Ridiculous.


----------



## Leo the Lion

NY2LA said:


> Truthfully, I don’t even like this year’s pendant, but following all of this has been a major turnoff for me. I have zero interest in the brand at the moment and I think it’ll be a long time before I even want to consider another purchase. I don’t like the games at Hermes either. It becomes more and more about the haves and have nots, bragging rights, and too many people getting personally offended.
> Luxury goods are not a necessity. It’s a nice to have but come on- all of this over a small amount of metal and a tiny piece of porcelain? Ridiculous.


They'd make so much money during these times, end of the year profits would soar and it could be a mistake for them. Hermes always had this game and now these fashion houses (Chanel & VCA) now just doing it and such a change from last year is just wrong. I have purchased most of my items at VCA NM which closed 4 months ago to a stand alone who just literally opened and so I have zero purchase history at. I was told I do not qualify but on a list in Paris. Mmmmmm. I'm grateful for the holiday pendants I have and was excited for this new one yesterday on the release date, but today I hope they don't call. You almost feel unworthy of it. I'm stronly thinking I would decline the offer. I also hope VCA reads this thread because many others are very upset and disappointed with this luxury brand and will rather shop at Cartier.


----------



## 7777777

Leo the Lion said:


> They'd make so much money during these times, end of the year profits would soar and it could be a mistake for them. Hermes always had this game and now these fashion houses (Chanel & VCA) now just doing it and such a change from last year is just wrong. I have purchased most of my items at VCA NM which closed 4 months ago to a stand alone who just literally opened and so I have zero purchase history at. I was told I do not qualify but on a list in Paris. Mmmmmm. I'm grateful for the holiday pendants I have and was excited for this new one yesterday on the release date, but today I hope they don't call. You almost feel unworthy of it. I'm stronly thinking I would decline the offer. I also hope VCA reads this thread because many others are very upset and disappointed with this luxury brand and will rather shop at Cartier.


My Neiman Marcus boutique also closed a few months ago and I was a loyal customer there for years, I know how it feels.


----------



## Leo the Lion

7777777 said:


> My Neiman Marcus boutique also closed a few months ago and I was a loyal customer there for years, I know how it feels.


I'm so sorry. Exactly like me too. I bought their new astrology Leo pendant and several other items this year. I guess since we didn't shop at their new stand alone store? Crazy!!


----------



## oceanblueapril

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Following your line of reasoning, they would have also included spendings in Jaeger-LeCoultre, Montblanc, Piaget etc etc. They would be absolute nuts to include any spendings in any brands besides VCA. Plus I spent A LOT in many of the Richmont brands too, including Cartier.


FYI- cartier and vca both belong to the same corporate….


----------



## 7777777

Leo the Lion said:


> I'm so sorry. Exactly like me too. I bought their new astrology Leo pendant and several other items this year. I guess since we didn't shop at their new stand alone store? Crazy!!


I actually met the store manager at the new store and she introduced me to awesome SA there. Purchased several items I could not obtain through NM, but they don’t have records of my previous purchases and it’s not up to my SA to decide.


----------



## waterlily112

Okay I just heard something crazy. The friend who helped me purchase the HP last year, she wanted to get the HP this year because she's having a baby boy very soon and love the color. I told her they're only reserved for VIP's and/or established clients with significant spending history, but never hurt to check with the SA. So she texted the SA who helped her last year and was told she's qualified to purchase one! She hasn't bought anything from VCA aside from last year HP and it wasn't even for herself. I don't mean to disclose this info to make anyone feel bad, just wanted to share because of the whole loyal clients/pre-spend qualifiers may not even be the main factors. But sad that's how they're allocating their HP's during such a festive time where it's meant to make their clients feel special and valued, not disgruntled  Hope VCA realize what they're doing right now is turning some of their loyal clients away and start to release more HP in multiple waves, so people who truly want to own one get one.


----------



## innerpeace85

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> If VCA's intention really way to prevent resellers from snagging the HP, then I wish they would have used the "list of names" to cross-check with anyone who's been blacklisted or suspected of being a reseller. Then they could let individual boutiques/SAs figure out for themselves who to offer their HPs too.
> 
> But the way they did things this year is just so...insulting.


Are there even VCA resellers? I don’t see how it would be profitable looking at the prices of preloved pieces on FP(Exceptions are discontinued and rare pieces). Also brands like Chanel have tried(still trying) many strategies to curb resellers but they make it harder for regular customers like us to get the things we want but the resellers still manage to get them without any trouble.
With that being said, I can’t believe VCA would get into games like this. I have loved the brand for 6 years for their products/service and they don’t need this hype or games to pull more clients!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

oceanblueapril said:


> FYI- cartier and vca both belong to the same corporate….


I’m fully aware of that and I was responding to the post I quoted that mentioned Cartier spending could have been counted.


----------



## Leo the Lion

innerpeace85 said:


> Are there even VCA resellers? I don’t see how it would be profitable looking at the prices of preloved pieces on FP(Exceptions are discontinued and rare pieces). Also brands like Chanel have tried(still trying) many strategies to curb resellers but they make it harder for regular customers like us to get the things we want but the resellers still manage to get them without any trouble.
> With that being said, I can’t believe VCA would get into games like this. I have loved the brand for 6 years for their products/service and they don’t need this hype or games to pull more clients!


It will only drive resale prices higher than now the way they are handling this. Look at birkin and kellys. No matter what they do to try and stop resellers there will always be an after market for it. Plus people change their minds as well.


----------



## JewelryLover101

innerpeace85 said:


> Are there even VCA resellers? I don’t see how it would be profitable looking at the prices of preloved pieces on FP(Exceptions are discontinued and rare pieces). Also brands like Chanel have tried(still trying) many strategies to curb resellers but they make it harder for regular customers like us to get the things we want but the resellers still manage to get them without any trouble.
> With that being said, I can’t believe VCA would get into games like this. I have loved the brand for 6 years for their products/service and they don’t need this hype or games to pull more clients!


Yes, there most definitely are VCA resellers. Some well known ones on this forum are on Instagram.


----------



## sunshineshiney

waterlily112 said:


> Okay I just heard something crazy. The friend who helped me purchase the HP last year, she wanted to get the HP this year because she's having a baby boy very soon and love the color. I told her they're only reserved for VIP's and/or established clients with significant spending history, but never hurt to check with the SA. So she texted the SA who helped her last year and was told she's qualified to purchase one! She hasn't bought anything from VCA aside from last year HP and it wasn't even for herself. I don't mean to disclose this info to make anyone feel bad, just wanted to share because of the whole loyal clients/pre-spend qualifiers may not even be the main factors. But sad that's how they're allocating their HP's during such a festive time where it's meant to make their clients feel special and valued, not disgruntled  Hope VCA realize what they're doing right now is turning some of their loyal clients away and start to release more HP in multiple waves, so people who truly want to own one get one.


How very exciting for her!!!! I’m so happy to hear this. 
What country is this in? 

From reading everything the past few days here, it sounds like there is no crystal clear rule they are following; 
Some clients have been offered the HP but haven’t purchased anything in the past year. Others have spent a significant amount in the last year but were told they do not qualify. 

I hope everyone that collects the HP and/or genuinely wants the HP is given the opportunity this year. 

My SA told me yesterday I am on her list and she will be in touch when she is able to share more. I only purchased one item from her in the past year.


----------



## Han_B

Leo the Lion said:


> It will only drive resale prices higher than now the way they are handling this. Look at birkin and kellys. No matter what they do to try and stop resellers there will always be an after market for it. Plus people change their minds as well.


And if there is enough supply from the stores, it would automatically lessen the number of reseller. Guess vca does not want the money it could make and instead would love for resellers to make a few bucks out of them!! LOL


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

I really wish I could have bought the one my SA offered me and helped some of y’all here that can’t get one have it


----------



## waterlily112

sunshineshiney said:


> How very exciting for her!!!! I’m so happy to hear this.
> What country is this in?



Yeah I'm super excited for her! We're both in the US, but she's in NYC.


----------



## purseinsanity

nycmamaofone said:


> I really wonder if VCA is moving into a different marketing strategy (akin to Hermes). These tactics put me off the brand or any brand that does this. While I understand the need to curb the resellers, unfortunately that will always be an issue but in the meantime they will alienate many clients, loyal and potential ones. Thankfully I was not madly in love with this year’s pendant but I would like to be able to purchase them in future years if the stone appeals to me. This should be open to all clients (it’s a 4k piece, not 80k for heaven’s sake). I get that some pieces like turquoise and rock crystal can be reserved for higher tier clients, but to do this for the HP is quite annoying. I adore VCA but lately with the pandemic and stock shortages it has put me off from buying more as it’s impossible to try on things without first “putting down a deposit.” If anyone has more insight into what corporate is thinking, I’d love to hear more. Curious what you all think of this.


ITA.  I can't stand luxury houses doing these terrorist tactics.  I was a long time, loyal Hermes buyer but finally got fed up with their ridiculous shenanigans.  In actuality, it doesn't curb resellers whatsoever; it actually helps them charge more and more and I think that's actually what Hermes and others want.  They want to create a further illusion of "exclusivity".  Chanel creating a boutique for "special" customers is another disgusting approach.  It's a huge turn off, to me at least.


----------



## cloee

waterlily112 said:


> Okay I just heard something crazy. The friend who helped me purchase the HP last year, she wanted to get the HP this year because she's having a baby boy very soon and love the color. I told her they're only reserved for VIP's and/or established clients with significant spending history, but never hurt to check with the SA. So she texted the SA who helped her last year and was told she's qualified to purchase one! She hasn't bought anything from VCA aside from last year HP and it wasn't even for herself. I don't mean to disclose this info to make anyone feel bad, just wanted to share because of the whole loyal clients/pre-spend qualifiers may not even be the main factors. But sad that's how they're allocating their HP's during such a festive time where it's meant to make their clients feel special and valued, not disgruntled  Hope VCA realize what they're doing right now is turning some of their loyal clients away and start to release more HP in multiple waves, so people who truly want to own one get one.


It may also vary per location. Maybe the store she purchased from do not have high spenders and perhaps the VIPs already declined. I know we are all guessing at this point but just surprised @OuiCestLaVie hasn’t been allocated any yet coz I vividly remember  all her posts with the holiday pendants and I was in awe. I really hope VCA rethinks their approach.


----------



## purseinsanity

cindy05 said:


> Was advise minimum $250k purchase history in order to buy that particular necklace.


That's insane.  I've seen it available on the US website before!


----------



## purseinsanity

Deleted


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

cloee said:


> It may also vary per location. Maybe the store she purchased from do not have high spenders and perhaps the VIPs already declined. I know we are all guessing at this point but just surprised @OuiCestLaVie hasn’t been allocated any yet coz I vividly remember  all her posts with the holiday pendants and I was in awe. I really hope VCA rethinks their approach.



Thank you. And hearing more and more stories of other newer customers who have barely bought anything easily getting an offer makes it even harder to comprehend what exactly VCA is trying to accomplish. I most likely will be able to get one in future shipments but it’s never going to feel the same. I’m at a point where I’m seriously reconsidering if I should continue with my collection. It’s an extremely aweful feeling.


----------



## junngch

waterlily112 said:


> Okay I just heard something crazy. The friend who helped me purchase the HP last year, she wanted to get the HP this year because she's having a baby boy very soon and love the color. I told her they're only reserved for VIP's and/or established clients with significant spending history, but never hurt to check with the SA. So she texted the SA who helped her last year and was told she's qualified to purchase one! She hasn't bought anything from VCA aside from last year HP and it wasn't even for herself. I don't mean to disclose this info to make anyone feel bad, just wanted to share because of the whole loyal clients/pre-spend qualifiers may not even be the main factors. But sad that's how they're allocating their HP's during such a festive time where it's meant to make their clients feel special and valued, not disgruntled  Hope VCA realize what they're doing right now is turning some of their loyal clients away and start to release more HP in multiple waves, so people who truly want to own one get one.


I am happy for your friend that she was able to get this year's HP. However, this is exactly the case my SA told me the corporate wouldn't allow it.  MY SA told me the main reason they need to get approval from Paris to sell this year's HP to their clients is to prevent resellers getting the HP especially for the people who only purchased HP in their past year.  I don't understand why they allow this to happen while other long time loyal customers are still waiting for the approval to go through the process.  This kind of inconsistency is really upsetting.  I've spent more than $50K this year and only shopped in my home store where I am still waiting for their so called approval from Paris which my SA doesn't know if she will get it or not.


----------



## Ylesiya

I've got my pendant yesterday. 
Here are my observations:

- the colour varies from piece to piece. Some are darker, some are lighter
- the surface IS textured
- the real colour is mix between blue and green, phones are unable to capture the true shade
- it looks different in different lighting

Overall I liked it more than last year one. It pops on the skin while rhodonite was blending in, especially with my skin tone. WG and this sorta teal hue work well together.






While I am happy that I got this pendant (sent for extension and engraving right away as I am not planning to sell it), I am very turned off by these tactics VCA decided to implement. A lot of people are hurt by these policies and I could see that SAs are suffering as well. I had a long chat with my SA explaining I would not be angry or anything like that if I was not offered a pendant as I know this is not for them to decide. Some shared that they have angry clients which are frustrated that they were not offered a HP and obviously this goes down to SAs to have to deal with this somehow. 

On the 1st October I already could see them popping on resale websites which is quite disappointing.


----------



## shannily

My SA told me they have already discovered one client reselling her HP and that person has been blacklisted.


----------



## Julie’s Purse Closet

Ylesiya said:


> I've got my pendant yesterday.
> Here are my observations:
> 
> - the colour varies from piece to piece. Some are darker, some are lighter
> - the surface IS textured
> - the real colour is mix between blue and green, phones are unable to capture the true shade
> - it looks different in different lighting
> 
> Overall I liked it more than last year one. It pops on the skin while rhodonite was blending in, especially with my skin tone. WG and this sorta teal hue work well together.
> 
> View attachment 5622867
> View attachment 5622868
> View attachment 5622869
> 
> 
> While I am happy that I got this pendant (sent for extension and engraving right away as I am not planning to sell it), I am very turned off by these tactics VCA decided to implement. A lot of people are hurt by these policies and I could see that SAs are suffering as well. I had a long chat with my SA explaining I would not be angry or anything like that if I was not offered a pendant as I know this is not for them to decide. Some shared that they have angry clients which are frustrated that they were not offered a HP and obviously this goes down to SAs to have to deal with this somehow.
> 
> On the 1st October I already could see them popping on resale websites which is quite disappointing.


Your piece is beautiful!! Love it!!


----------



## Han_B

Ylesiya said:


> I've got my pendant yesterday.
> Here are my observations:
> 
> - the colour varies from piece to piece. Some are darker, some are lighter
> - the surface IS textured
> - the real colour is mix between blue and green, phones are unable to capture the true shade
> - it looks different in different lighting
> 
> Overall I liked it more than last year one. It pops on the skin while rhodonite was blending in, especially with my skin tone. WG and this sorta teal hue work well together.
> 
> View attachment 5622867
> View attachment 5622868
> View attachment 5622869
> 
> 
> While I am happy that I got this pendant (sent for extension and engraving right away as I am not planning to sell it), I am very turned off by these tactics VCA decided to implement. A lot of people are hurt by these policies and I could see that SAs are suffering as well. I had a long chat with my SA explaining I would not be angry or anything like that if I was not offered a pendant as I know this is not for them to decide. Some shared that they have angry clients which are frustrated that they were not offered a HP and obviously this goes down to SAs to have to deal with this somehow.
> 
> On the 1st October I already could see them popping on resale websites which is quite disappointing.


Wow!


----------



## lynne_ross

Note that the tactic of having Corporate/store manager decide who gets pendant existing last year in Hong Kong. This is not new, just more wide spread this year. I noted that last year there were at least 2 batches of pendants. I was not offered one in HK for first wave but was in second (though I had purchased elsewhere by then).  Those who do not get right away may get offered later. Best to just keep in contact with SA, make they know you want one, and wait it out. I hope all that wants one gets. I passed as not for me this year.


----------



## fice16

waterlily112 said:


> Okay I just heard something crazy. The friend who helped me purchase the HP last year, she wanted to get the HP this year because she's having a baby boy very soon and love the color. I told her they're only reserved for VIP's and/or established clients with significant spending history, but never hurt to check with the SA. So she texted the SA who helped her last year and was told she's qualified to purchase one! She hasn't bought anything from VCA aside from last year HP and it wasn't even for herself. I don't mean to disclose this info to make anyone feel bad, just wanted to share because of the whole loyal clients/pre-spend qualifiers may not even be the main factors. But sad that's how they're allocating their HP's during such a festive time where it's meant to make their clients feel special and valued, not disgruntled  Hope VCA realize what they're doing right now is turning some of their loyal clients away and start to release more HP in multiple waves, so people who truly want to own one get one.



Is your friend a known VIP at VCA?
I suspect the Store manager(s) may make HP offers decisions, not only based on past purchase history and whether the customer is a collector or not.  But sometimes, SM can make offers decisions, also partly based on their forecast of clients' future VCA spendings.  Maybe your friend is a known VIP at VCA, who VCA is hoping to get her purchase high jewelry in the future?

This is actually very Hermes vibe like...


----------



## Han_B

Ylesiya said:


> I've got my pendant yesterday.
> Here are my observations:
> 
> - the colour varies from piece to piece. Some are darker, some are lighter
> - the surface IS textured
> - the real colour is mix between blue and green, phones are unable to capture the true shade
> - it looks different in different lighting
> 
> Overall I liked it more than last year one. It pops on the skin while rhodonite was blending in, especially with my skin tone. WG and this sorta teal hue work well together.
> 
> View attachment 5622867
> View attachment 5622868
> View attachment 5622869
> 
> 
> While I am happy that I got this pendant (sent for extension and engraving right away as I am not planning to sell it), I am very turned off by these tactics VCA decided to implement. A lot of people are hurt by these policies and I could see that SAs are suffering as well. I had a long chat with my SA explaining I would not be angry or anything like that if I was not offered a pendant as I know this is not for them to decide. Some shared that they have angry clients which are frustrated that they were not offered a HP and obviously this goes down to SAs to have to deal with this somehow.
> 
> On the 1st October I already could see them popping on resale websites which is quite disappointing.


The only pic that made me want to get one! Enjoy in good health ✨


----------



## Lien

diamondsondiamonds said:


> Sure!
> 
> View attachment 5622493


OOoh, it's pretty.  thank you.


----------



## BWM

I was offered one as well after inquiring on Saturday to my SA (she knows I love WG pieces).  I could not choose the coloration of the pendant.

I'm sure there are a variety of factors in play on how they are first allotted, so I would not get my hopes up just yet for anyone still wanting a HP.


----------



## BWM

Ylesiya said:


> I've got my pendant yesterday.
> Here are my observations:
> 
> - the colour varies from piece to piece. Some are darker, some are lighter
> - the surface IS textured
> - the real colour is mix between blue and green, phones are unable to capture the true shade
> - it looks different in different lighting
> 
> Overall I liked it more than last year one. It pops on the skin while rhodonite was blending in, especially with my skin tone. WG and this sorta teal hue work well together.
> 
> View attachment 5622867
> View attachment 5622868
> View attachment 5622869
> 
> 
> While I am happy that I got this pendant (sent for extension and engraving right away as I am not planning to sell it), I am very turned off by these tactics VCA decided to implement. A lot of people are hurt by these policies and I could see that SAs are suffering as well. I had a long chat with my SA explaining I would not be angry or anything like that if I was not offered a pendant as I know this is not for them to decide. Some shared that they have angry clients which are frustrated that they were not offered a HP and obviously this goes down to SAs to have to deal with this somehow.
> 
> On the 1st October I already could see them popping on resale websites which is quite disappointing.


Your HP looks amazing!


----------



## sunshineshiney

shannily said:


> My SA told me they have already discovered one client reselling her HP and that person has been blacklisted.




Fabulous that they were able to move so quickly with this! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## cut3st3r1

junngch said:


> I am happy for your friend that she was able to get this year's HP. However, this is exactly the case my SA told me the corporate wouldn't allow it.  MY SA told me the main reason they need to get approval from Paris to sell this year's HP to their clients is to prevent resellers getting the HP especially for the people who only purchased HP in their past year.  I don't understand why they allow this to happen while other long time loyal customers are still waiting for the approval to go through the process.  This kind of inconsistency is really upsetting.  I've spent more than $50K this year and only shopped in my home store where I am still waiting for their so called approval from Paris which my SA doesn't know if she will get it or not.


Wow! Where are you located ?


----------



## Toronto24

cluelesss said:


> Has anyone heard from stores in Canada?


Yes, it’s $5100 Canadian and I picked mine up yesterday. I’ve never really been interested in the HP in previous years but this year couldn’t resist the Tiffany blue


----------



## Alena21

My, my! 
Haven't been in this forum for almost a year. I have been busy travelling plus got aversion to social media due to Covid lockdowns over-binging.  Obviously I have missed on all the drama- for good. 
 My 5 cents on the HP. - Have to see it because--porcelain... Last year I got a couple of HPs - mom got me one because I was not sure I'll get a pretty HP here but then I ended up sending the one she got me back and keeping the one I got.  It is always good to have a back up since I hate drama and can't be bothered. 
 This year the plan is the same. My mom has already got me one but I don't want her to send it yet because  I don't want to pay customs duty and then send it back. I'm going to see if/what I'm offered here.  My SA is on ieave atm. If anything is not up to my liking I'm going to get the one my mom has got and see if I like it in person.  Keep it or send it back (which is a hassle of course).


----------



## cloee

Toronto24 said:


> Yes, it’s $5100 Canadian and I picked mine up yesterday. I’ve never really been interested in the HP in previous years but this year couldn’t resist the Tiffany blue


Thanks for sharing the price as I forgot to ask my SA. Did you get yours from Yorkdale or Bloor? Thank you


----------



## Ylesiya

shannily said:


> My SA told me they have already discovered one client reselling her HP and that person has been blacklisted.



What does it mean to be blacklisted? They will not sell to that person anything at all or just HPs?
Strictly speaking it's none of the brand's business what the client is going to do with the purchase: there are no such terms in buy\sell contract that you are not allowed to sell an item for which you paid. Also no one told me for example that reselling will have consequences. There are people who genuinely may have a change of heart. I must admit there is this pressure to purchase the item _because you are offered the privilege_. If I were to decline would I be offered next year? I am sure others are asking themselves the same question.
I understand the brand's desire to fight resellers but the way it was orchestrated this year cannot be respected.


----------



## Alena21

Ylesiya said:


> I've got my pendant yesterday.
> Here are my observations:
> 
> - the colour varies from piece to piece. Some are darker, some are lighter
> - the surface IS textured
> - the real colour is mix between blue and green, phones are unable to capture the true shade
> - it looks different in different lighting
> 
> Overall I liked it more than last year one. It pops on the skin while rhodonite was blending in, especially with my skin tone. WG and this sorta teal hue work well together.
> 
> View attachment 5622867
> View attachment 5622868
> View attachment 5622869
> 
> 
> While I am happy that I got this pendant (sent for extension and engraving right away as I am not planning to sell it), I am very turned off by these tactics VCA decided to implement. A lot of people are hurt by these policies and I could see that SAs are suffering as well. I had a long chat with my SA explaining I would not be angry or anything like that if I was not offered a pendant as I know this is not for them to decide. Some shared that they have angry clients which are frustrated that they were not offered a HP and obviously this goes down to SAs to have to deal with this somehow.
> 
> On the 1st October I already could see them popping on resale websites which is quite disappointing.


Congrats, dear! But, my goodness, it is textured! Tell me there were ones without texture, please!


----------



## Xoxo_t

I don’t believe there’s a “Paris list” for approved clients. I think this was what the SAs were told to tell their clients so that they seem like it wasn’t their decision and that they wouldn’t have to deal with complaints to management.  It’s very simple… if an SA wants to sell you an HP then they will get it for you. People who have spent less than you are getting the pendent. There are too many factors involved that they can’t truly create a list.  If you really believe that it’s based on “spend” then I guess all the flagship locations would be getting the majority of the pendents since those stores are in the wealthiest parts of America and would have clients with extremely high spends whether they are locals or tourists.  For example, you can’t explain to “Jane” who shops at the NYC 5th store why she can’t have a pendent because she only spent $15k but then Jane sees her friend Mary from (a small town where most people do not buy vca often) was able to get one from her boutique after only spending $3k this year! Is Paris building separate lists for every boutique across the country? I highly doubt it.  Personally I believe Paris sent out a guideline of what type of client should receive it and the managers relayed that info to SAs.  SAs then decided on however many clients they wanted to reserve for and they let management know to “approve” it.  Whoever made that particular’s SA’s cut for the pendent.  Whoever is not getting a straight answer… the SA is waiting for a pendent to be turned down or hoping the boutique gets more pendents delivered that weren’t spoken for.


----------



## shannily

Ylesiya said:


> What does it mean to be blacklisted? They will not sell to that person anything at all or just HPs?
> Strictly speaking it's none of the brand's business what the client is going to do with the purchase: there are no such terms in buy\sell contract that you are not allowed to sell an item for which you paid. Also no one told me for example that reselling will have consequences. There are people who genuinely may have a change of heart. I must admit there is this pressure to purchase the item _because you are offered the privilege_. If I were to decline would I be offered next year? I am sure others are asking themselves the same question.
> I understand the brand's desire to fight resellers but the way it was orchestrated this year cannot be respected.


From what I heard they will not sell the person limited editions (ie future holiday pendants?).


----------



## diamondsondiamonds

did you all notice how VCA did not announce on their social medias this year's color? Do they usually do that i.e not announce?
I also noticed how it's not on their website


----------



## shannily

diamondsondiamonds said:


> did you all notice how VCA did not announce on their social medias this year's color? Do they usually do that i.e not announce?
> I also noticed how it's not on their website


I think it’s because the position they are taking for this year is it’s not for “retail”. Hence it’s not on their website.


----------



## sunshineshiney

diamondsondiamonds said:


> did you all notice how VCA did not announce on their social medias this year's color? Do they usually do that i.e not announce?
> I also noticed how it's not on their website


Last year they did make a post on October 1st. 

I believe they are trying to navigate this year in a way that doesn’t create as much chaos (for them) as it did a year ago. 
I have a feeling they will do an official post later this week, or after the majority of their clients on “the list” have had the opportunity to purchase or pass.


----------



## Asuki

Xoxo_t said:


> I don’t believe there’s a “Paris list” for approved clients. I think this was what the SAs were told to tell their clients so that they seem like it wasn’t their decision and that they wouldn’t have to deal with complaints to management.  It’s very simple… if an SA wants to sell you an HP then they will get it for you. People who have spent less than you are getting the pendent. There are too many factors involved that they can’t truly create a list.  If you really believe that it’s based on “spend” then I guess all the flagship locations would be getting the majority of the pendents since those stores are in the wealthiest parts of America and would have clients with extremely high spends whether they are locals or tourists.  For example, you can’t explain to “Jane” who shops at the NYC 5th store why she can’t have a pendent because she only spent $15k but then Jane sees her friend Mary from (a small town where most people do not buy vca often) was able to get one from her boutique after only spending $3k this year! Is Paris building separate lists for every boutique across the country? I highly doubt it.  Personally I believe Paris sent out a guideline of what type of client should receive it and the managers relayed that info to SAs.  SAs then decided on however many clients they wanted to reserve for and they let management know to “approve” it.  Whoever made that particular’s SA’s cut for the pendent.  Whoever is not getting a straight answer… the SA is waiting for a pendent to be turned down or hoping the boutique gets more pendents delivered that weren’t spoken for.


There is a list - I saw it in person when I went in to view the pendant. At my boutique each SA was allocated a number of pendants based on the size and spend of their client base and can only sell to clients on the list. Is that list static? I don’t believe so, SAs can submit additional names for HQ approval. However I expect in the first few weeks if your name is not on the initial list you will not be able to purchase one until the first batch of clients pass or additional pendants are received.


----------



## papertiger

nycmamaofone said:


> I really wonder if VCA is moving into a different marketing strategy (akin to Hermes). These tactics put me off the brand or any brand that does this. While I understand the need to curb the resellers, unfortunately that will always be an issue but in the meantime they will alienate many clients, loyal and potential ones. Thankfully I was not madly in love with this year’s pendant but I would like to be able to purchase them in future years if the stone appeals to me. This should be open to all clients (it’s a 4k piece, not 80k for heaven’s sake). I get that some pieces like turquoise and rock crystal can be reserved for higher tier clients, but to do this for the HP is quite annoying. I adore VCA but lately with the pandemic and stock shortages it has put me off from buying more as it’s impossible to try on things without first “putting down a deposit.” If anyone has more insight into what corporate is thinking, I’d love to hear more. Curious what you all think of this.



It obviously is the same tactic. It unfortunately goes with the whole point of the HP though. 

The making/marketing of HP is all to generate publicity for VCA in the run-up to Christmas (and Thanksgiving). They really don't mind who gets/doesn't get the HP so long as it creates a) publicity for the brand to occasional and would-be buyers b) perceived 'scarcity' and c) competition among existing clients to be favoured. 

A, B & C can't be done with High Jewellery, it's like a Supreme collab. or an Omega as Swatch prices (both owned by the same company) the point is to 'speak' to the masses/mainstream in terms of generating publicity. It's not at all about pleasing existing clients. These luxury brands used to have to please their clients, with these perceived rewards, clients court their SAs.


----------



## lovejewels79

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thank you. And hearing more and more stories of other newer customers who have barely bought anything easily getting an offer makes it even harder to comprehend what exactly VCA is trying to accomplish. I most likely will be able to get one in future shipments but it’s never going to feel the same. I’m at a point where I’m seriously reconsidering if I should continue with my collection. It’s an extremely aweful feeling.



Could it be that they are trying to have the younger generations having a chance to get to purchase these items? I heard that some luxury brand watches are trying to let customers whom have never owned their items to get one?

For me i purchased 2 items within a year coming up to approx usd $9k and i texted my SA but got no reply from her. Was thinking of getting the HP for myself as a bday present but seems like SAs prob prefer big spenders? Kinda disappointing to hear that there are some with no purchase history that manage to get this year’s HP. Fyi i never owned any HP before as i just started on my vca journey in dec 2021.


----------



## ox4tahiti

What do you think about this shade ?


----------



## cloee

I honestly think if there weren’t too many of last year’s piece instantly flipped by resellers, we wouldn’t have been in this predicament. It wasn’t always this chaotic to get a HP.  VCA definitely needs to refine the process though. It’s just sad that something we looked forward to for the holidays is now causing frustrations and the fun has been taken away from the process.


----------



## junngch

cut3st3r1 said:


> Wow! Where are you located ?


US


----------



## waterlily112

fice16 said:


> Is your friend a known VIP at VCA?
> I suspect the Store manager(s) may make HP offers decisions, not only based on past purchase history and whether the customer is a collector or not.  But sometimes, SM can make offers decisions, also partly based on their forecast of clients' future VCA spendings.  Maybe your friend is a known VIP at VCA, who VCA is hoping to get her purchase high jewelry in the future?
> 
> This is actually very Hermes vibe like...


Def not VIP, we joked that if she's even known as a client there since the last & only time she stepped foot in the boutique was last November. So many unknown variables. I just don't want people to get hung up on 'spending enough' or being on the list, you may still end up being offered one for some unknown reasons & being relatively a newbie to the brand. With that said, they might end up earning my friend as a potential client though since she only wear WG/platinum and she's now interested in buying something from their WG guilloche collection.


----------



## littlewhiner

Asuki said:


> There is a list - I saw it in person when I went in to view the pendant. At my boutique each SA was allocated a number of pendants based on the size and spend of their client base and can only sell to clients on the list. Is that list static? I don’t believe so, SAs can submit additional names for HQ approval. However I expect in the first few weeks if your name is not on the initial list you will not be able to purchase one until the first batch of clients pass or additional pendants are received.


I was at the boutique today for mine and my SA said he submitted all his clients’ names as he has no control who would get and it was really up to HQ to approve. He has many VIPs who did not get and he felt very bad for them. It’s a very stressful time for all the SAs in fact. He concurs that Management is not basing on spending as if they were to select based on purchasing power, the new clients would never make the list ever. That actually made sense.

Like many others, the actual piece looks way better than pictures. It actually looks different whichever angle / position I took it from. I adore it.

Oh and another thing that I have noted, he mentioned that if a client gives up the HP, he can’t just offer to another client. He would have to resubmit names for HQ to approve. ‍

The blacklist issue seems to be true too.

In the meantime…


----------



## kmang011

Ylesiya said:


> What does it mean to be blacklisted? They will not sell to that person anything at all or just HPs?
> Strictly speaking it's none of the brand's business what the client is going to do with the purchase: there are no such terms in buy\sell contract that you are not allowed to sell an item for which you paid. Also no one told me for example that reselling will have consequences. There are people who genuinely may have a change of heart. I must admit there is this pressure to purchase the item _because you are offered the privilege_. If I were to decline would I be offered next year? I am sure others are asking themselves the same question.
> I understand the brand's desire to fight resellers but the way it was orchestrated this year cannot be respected.



This brings up such an interesting point, IMO. Whether we like it or not, it is true that when someone makes a purchase it is theirs to do whatever they want with it. Sell it, gift it, trade it, keep it forever, etc. People have their reasons even if we don’t always agree with it. You can’t always predict people’s intentions or motives behind a purchase or why they’re trying to later turn around and sell it. Maybe it’s a gift from an ex, maybe they don’t gravitate toward it like they thought they would and want to put that money toward a different piece or maybe they’re just selling it to make a profit and nothing more (yes this is annoying). It’s still not my business. I say this as someone who doesn’t sell jewelry on the secondhand market (I don’t have the energy for that) and I buy all of my pieces with the intention to keep them and pass them down to my daughter one day. I suspect that this strategy often backfires though, because some big name luxury YTers that spend tons of money are some of the same people that turn around and sell for a profit yet on paper it might look like they are “loyal” to the brand, whatever that means. Big spend doesn’t equate to loyalty. A gen Z might have one single motif pendant and wear it daily and have more loyalty to the brand even if only spending 3k.

I don’t think they’re doing this ONLY to deter resellers.. I actually think it’s a transition to a new business model/strategy. They want the discretion to do what they want and “offer” it to clients as they see fit. There hasn’t been much consistency from what we’ve heard so far about the HP and it seems that they’re moving in this direction. Similar to Hermes, some people have an extensive six figure purchase history and don’t get an offer while you hear stories about people who literally have zero purchase history and just walk into a store and get an offer for a B or K. It doesn’t have to make sense yet it will still have people spinning and grateful that they received any offer at all. It’s almost as if they’re doing you a favor and you’re not a paying customer who can take your business elsewhere. I think they are trying to make a statement and target a different clientele, apart from those who buy a five motif bracelet and matching single motif pendant and call it a day.


----------



## ShadowComet

littlewhiner said:


> I was at the boutique today for mine and my SA said he submitted all his clients’ names as he has no control who would get and it was really up to HQ to approve. He has many VIPs who did not get and he felt very bad for them. It’s a very stressful time for all the SAs in fact. He concurs that Management is not basing on spending as if they were to select based on purchasing power, the new clients would never make the list ever. That actually made sense.
> 
> Like many others, the actual piece looks way better than pictures. It actually looks different whichever angle / position I took it from. I adore it.
> 
> Oh and another thing that I have noted, he mentioned that if a client gives up the HP, he can’t just offer to another client. He would have to resubmit names for HQ to approve. ‍
> 
> The blacklist issue seems to be true too.
> 
> In the meantime…
> 
> View attachment 5623220




I also just got off the phone with my SA and she said she can only choose 1 client to nominate in order to get the HP. If I really really want to have the HP this year, she will try her best to get me one, but I won't be able to get one next year.


----------



## LenaDuree

kmang011 said:


> This brings up such an interesting point, IMO. Whether we like it or not, it is true that when someone makes a purchase it is theirs to do whatever they want with it. Sell it, gift it, trade it, keep it forever, etc. People have their reasons even if we don’t always agree with it. You can’t always predict people’s intentions or motives behind a purchase or why they’re trying to later turn around and sell it. Maybe it’s a gift from an ex, maybe they don’t gravitate toward it like they thought they would and want to put that money toward a different piece or maybe they’re just selling it to make a profit and nothing more (yes this is annoying). It’s still not my business. I say this as someone who doesn’t sell jewelry on the secondhand market (I don’t have the energy for that) and I buy all of my pieces with the intention to keep them and pass them down to my daughter my one day. I suspect that this strategy often backfires though, because some big name luxury YTers that spend tons of money are some of the same people that turn around and sell for a profit yet on paper it might look like they are “loyal” to the brand, whatever that means.
> 
> I don’t think they’re doing this ONLY to deter resellers.. I actually think it’s a transition to a new business model/strategy. They want the discretion to do what they want and “offer” it to clients as they see fit. There hasn’t been much consistency from what we’ve heard so far about the HP and it seems that they’re moving in this direction. Similar to Hermes, some people have an extensive six figure purchase history and don’t get an offer while you hear stories about people who literally have zero purchase history and just walk into a store and get an offer for a B or K. It doesn’t have to make sense yet it will still have people spinning and grateful that they received any offer at all. It’s almost as if they’re doing you a favor and you’re not a paying customer who can take your business elsewhere. I think they are trying to make a statement and target a different clientele, apart from those who buy a five motif bracelet and matching single motif pendant and call it a day.


I think it’s when you turn around and sell it immediately. Like the intention was to resell for profit.


----------



## kmang011

LenaDuree said:


> I think it’s when you turn around and sell it immediately. Like the intention was to resell for profit.


Yes, but I still think they’re going to have a difficult time trying to track this on the internet (various selling platforms and social media), enforce it, etc. unless someone has a really bad track record.


----------



## LenaDuree

kmang011 said:


> Yes, but I still think they’re going to have a difficult time trying to track this on the internet, various platforms, enforce it, etc. unless someone has a really bad track record.


So with the lapis diamond bracelet they heard that people were selling it, looked it up online and figured out who it was and blacklisted them. People come into the store and talk about where they’ve seen them for sale, etc. Every piece has a serial number associated with the client who purchased.


----------



## cloee

LenaDuree said:


> I think it’s when you turn around and sell it immediately. Like the intention was to resell for profit.


Yes, ‘coz people do change minds and preferences as we age but selling immediately for a hefty profit is what they are trying to curb. Except the approach may not be the best. I also think they would want their clients to get the HP at some point. My last HP was in 2016 so that’s probably why I am able to get one. I still want a pink one and then I’m good with the HPs


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

ShadowComet said:


> I also just got off the phone with my SA and she said she can only choose 1 client to nominate in order to get the HP. If I really really want to have the HP this year, she will try her best to get me one, but I won't be able to get one next year.



She’s already telling you that you can’t get one next year if you get one this year?! This is insane! I’d definitely switch SA/boutique if I were you.


----------



## ShadowComet

OuiCestLaVie said:


> She’s already telling you that you can’t get one next year if you get one this year?! This is insane! I’d definitely switch SA/boutique if I were you.



She has many clients and she said she wants everyone to be able to get one HP. Her boutique is kinda small and new so only receiving a small quantities this year. Plus I don't like the green undertone of the pendant so I decided to pass this year.


----------



## cindy05

ShadowComet said:


> She has many clients and she said she wants everyone to be able to get one HP. Her boutique is kinda small and new so only receiving a small quantities this year. Plus I don't like the green undertone of the pendant so I decided to pass this year.
> 
> View attachment 5623421


This is the first official one that I've seen that actually looks green. I like it.


----------



## kimber418

cindy05 said:


> This is the first official one that I've seen that actually looks green. I like it.


I like when the holiday pendants are all the same color.  This is the first time in a long time there have been so many variations.


----------



## chuyou___x3

kimber418 said:


> I like when the holiday pendants are all the same color.  This is the first time in a long time there have been so many variations.


last year has a lot of variation too.     some was bright pink, iliac, and etc.    


ShadowComet said:


> She has many clients and she said she wants everyone to be able to get one HP. Her boutique is kinda small and new so only receiving a small quantities this year. Plus I don't like the green undertone of the pendant so I decided to pass this year.
> 
> View attachment 5623421


ohhhh I like the baby blue color more than the green. IMO.   I see why you passed


----------



## ctimec

Regardless of VCA’s tactics, there’s a brand identity issue with the color. In the wg it’s just so Tiffany that the color almost trumps Alhambra as a brand identifier for new jewelry shoppers anyway. They should’ve done it in yg, or perhaps utilized an actual natural gemstone. I don’t get the hype for this piece at all.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

innerpeace85 said:


> Are there even VCA resellers? I don’t see how it would be profitable looking at the prices of preloved pieces on FP(Exceptions are discontinued and rare pieces). Also brands like Chanel have tried(still trying) many strategies to curb resellers but they make it harder for regular customers like us to get the things we want but the resellers still manage to get them without any trouble.
> With that being said, I can’t believe VCA would get into games like this. I have loved the brand for 6 years for their products/service and they don’t need this hype or games to pull more clients!



I'm not sure if they're VCA-specific resellers. But there's definitely a ton of resellers that flip all kinds of luxury items.


----------



## sunshineshiney

kmang011 said:


> Yes, but I still think they’re going to have a difficult time trying to track this on the internet (various selling platforms and social media), enforce it, etc. unless someone has a really bad track record.


Touché. 
Once someone brings it in for service, cleaning or even authentication, that’s when they will be able to figure it out.


----------



## sunshineshiney

ShadowComet said:


> She has many clients and she said she wants everyone to be able to get one HP. Her boutique is kinda small and new so only receiving a small quantities this year. Plus I don't like the green undertone of the pendant so I decided to pass this year.
> 
> View attachment 5623421


It was kind of her to explain the situation to you. I do feel bad for the SAs - if it were up to them, of course they would sell as many as possible. The last thing they would want is to disappoint a client. 
I hope you are the first one she reaches out to next year.


----------



## kimber418

ctimec said:


> Regardless of VCA’s tactics, there’s a brand identity issue with the color. In the wg it’s just so Tiffany that the color almost trumps Alhambra as a brand identifier for new jewelry shoppers anyway. They should’ve done it in yg, or perhaps utilized an actual natural gemstone. I don’t get the hype for this piece at all.


As a longtime holiday pendant collector I am so happy this year is in white gold and I LOVE the blue color.  Brand identity is a stretch in my opinion.


----------



## innerpeace85

sunshineshiney said:


> Touché.
> Once someone brings it in for service, cleaning or even authentication, that’s when they will be able to figure it out.


Also aren't these high spend/VIP clients? How many of them would be really after making $1-$2K profit?


----------



## kimber418

chuyou___x3 said:


> last year has a lot of variation too.     some was bright pink, iliac, and etc.
> 
> ohhhh I like the baby blue color more than the green. IMO.   I see why you passed


----------



## sunshineshiney

innerpeace85 said:


> Also aren't these high spend/VIP clients? How many of them would be really after making $1-$2K profit?


Sorry, I was referring to resellers or anyone purchasing with the intent of selling it.


----------



## chuyou___x3

sunshineshiney said:


> Sorry, I was referring to resellers or anyone purchasing with the intent of selling it.


Last year was so annoying.   I was so annoyed how there was some individuals was able to get so many and sold them.    I get if you get two one for you and your daughter, mom, sister I understand, but more than that it is pretty obvious that you are selling.


----------



## Xoxo_t

The resellers are able to get multiple pendents this year though… you can see it on other platforms that HPs can still be “sourced” or there are slots for “preorder”.  How is that possible if supposedly the pendents are only being sold to names on a list?  Who really made this list? How is it possible that new clients who haven’t bought anything are “making the list”… they don’t have a spend. I’m sorry but what the SAs say about “nominating” only a couple of clients or not having any control over who gets one is just smoke and mirrors. What you see and are being told does not match up across the board. In fact it’s the opposite when you see clients with no real spend get pendents.   So much for “no say” in who gets a pendent and so much for the strict “list” supposedly curated by Paris.  Like I said it’s a “mean girl” situation for this holiday pendent.  VCA may not have intended for it to turn into this but that’s what the SAs ended up turning it into whether they were aware of it or not.  Also,  I am not speaking about ALL SAs, but they definitely aren’t all playing by the same book based of the huge inconsistencies of who gets a pendent.  It is possible for your SA to get you the pendent regardless of spend,  we are seeing it… I know some of us think we have these great relationships with our SA but couldn’t be offered on this year because of xyz but without sugar coating it… the SA just didn’t really want to get you one.  They “couldn’t” get you once because it went to someone else.  Sorry why would I want to spend more with my SA if they didn’t pull through for me?


----------



## sunshineshiney

chuyou___x3 said:


> Last year was so annoying.   I was so annoyed how there was some individuals was able to get so many and sold them.    I get if you get two one for you and your daughter, mom, sister I understand, but more than that it is pretty obvious that you are selling.


Totally agree. It's quite sickening to me.


----------



## mikimoto007

ctimec said:


> Regardless of VCA’s tactics, there’s a brand identity issue with the color. In the wg it’s just so Tiffany that the color almost trumps Alhambra as a brand identifier for new jewelry shoppers anyway. They should’ve done it in yg, or perhaps utilized an actual natural gemstone. I don’t get the hype for this piece at all.



No, I don't regard Tiffany as owning the colour - and from what I've seen, most of them don't look as vibrant as the usual Tiffany blue. To me, this is very clearly a VCA piece, I wouldn't be confused about the brand at all. Cartier is associated with deep red, but I don't have  any issues with carnelian. 

YG wouldn't have worked with this shade. Normally I like the contrast between a warm metal and a cold colour, but this would have been confusing.


----------



## sunshineshiney

Xoxo_t said:


> The resellers are able to get multiple pendents this year though… you can see it on other platforms that HPs can still be “sourced” or there are slots for “preorder”.  How is that possible if supposedly the pendents are only being sold to names on a list?


 I assumed it's because the resellers have clients who agreed to sell their HP to the reseller...?


----------



## chuyou___x3

sunshineshiney said:


> I assumed it's because the resellers have clients who agreed to sell their HP to the reseller...?


Probably more than likely.


----------



## CHL

I’ve been asking for the HP since Sep, and my SA now told me that all the HPs are pre-allocated, and I’m not eligible for the purchase. 

I’m very far from VIPs, but slowly growing my collection every now and then. Some pave pieces on big anniversary and some cheaper ones for birthday, etc. I already spent 50k+ with VCA, and this is already a huge commitment from my side just for one specific jewelry brand. 

I understand I’m not VIPs, and they cannot offer extremely limited pieces to me. However, I haven’t considered HPs as VIP exclusive things before. It has been a joy to wait and discover HPs every years. Every September, I came to this forum and enjoyed all the guesses. 

This new tactic actually really disappointed me. Especially because I’ve been waiting for turquoise looking ones for a while. This year, my dreams kinda came true, but excluded me. 

I had other wishlist items from VCA, but my heart is broken, and I feel like I’m done with VCA for now.  Well, I have other wishlist items from other brands, so I’ll be okay. 

Congrats everyone who got the pendant this year though!


----------



## WITHLOVELARA

CHL said:


> I’ve been asking for the HP since Sep, and my SA now told me that all the HPs are pre-allocated, and I’m not eligible for the purchase.
> 
> I’m very far from VIPs, but slowly growing my collection every now and then. Some pave pieces on big anniversary and some cheaper ones for birthday, etc. I already spent 50k+ with VCA, and this is already a huge commitment from my side just for one specific jewelry brand.
> 
> I understand I’m not VIPs, and they cannot offer extremely limited pieces to me. However, I haven’t considered HPs as VIP exclusive things before. It has been a joy to wait and discover HPs every years. Every September, I came to this forum and enjoyed all the guesses.
> 
> This new tactic actually really disappointed me. Especially because I’ve been waiting for turquoise looking ones for a while. This year, my dreams kinda came true, but excluded me.
> 
> I had other wishlist items from VCA, but my heart is broken, and I feel like I’m done with VCA for now.  Well, I have other wishlist items from other brands, so I’ll be okay.
> 
> Congrats everyone who got the pendant this year though!


 I feel the same way. Not to mention that they disregarded all the customers who purchased from Neiman Marcus, like they never existed. They could have transferred their purchases to a local boutique or something. I know of someone that has spent $270K in the last few years maybe more and she is being treated like she has no purchase history.  Well, although at Neiman , it was still Van Cleef and we were still  Van Cleef customers and now we are yesterday's news.  Really disappointing.


----------



## chuyou___x3

CHL said:


> I’ve been asking for the HP since Sep, and my SA now told me that all the HPs are pre-allocated, and I’m not eligible for the purchase.
> 
> I’m very far from VIPs, but slowly growing my collection every now and then. Some pave pieces on big anniversary and some cheaper ones for birthday, etc. I already spent 50k+ with VCA, and this is already a huge commitment from my side just for one specific jewelry brand.
> 
> I understand I’m not VIPs, and they cannot offer extremely limited pieces to me. However, I haven’t considered HPs as VIP exclusive things before. It has been a joy to wait and discover HPs every years. Every September, I came to this forum and enjoyed all the guesses.
> 
> This new tactic actually really disappointed me. Especially because I’ve been waiting for turquoise looking ones for a while. This year, my dreams kinda came true, but excluded me.
> 
> I had other wishlist items from VCA, but my heart is broken, and I feel like I’m done with VCA for now.  Well, I have other wishlist items from other brands, so I’ll be okay.
> 
> Congrats everyone who got the pendant this year though!


Your SA told you today?


----------



## cloee

chuyou___x3 said:


> Last year was so annoying.   I was so annoyed how there was some individuals was able to get so many and sold them.    I get if you get two one for you and your daughter, mom, sister I understand, but more than that it is pretty obvious that you are selling.


Me too. Especially since I was on the list early on, was told I would be able to get it and I kept checking with the same SA until I eventually was told there’s none. I did manage to have another SA after, but just bummed coz I really wanted pink. It’s not even a color I can get on their regular line like this year’s where I actually ended up buying the turquoise sweet butterfly. 

I do think SAs have a list they go by and perhaps those who didnt get allocated any yet were not part of the names they initially provided? Maybe that’s how they allocate and not necessarily the top spenders who didn’t show any interest. I guess there’s much speculation at this point and each store may have a different approach


----------



## junngch

Xoxo_t said:


> The resellers are able to get multiple pendents this year though… you can see it on other platforms that HPs can still be “sourced” or there are slots for “preorder”.  How is that possible if supposedly the pendents are only being sold to names on a list?  Who really made this list? How is it possible that new clients who haven’t bought anything are “making the list”… they don’t have a spend. I’m sorry but what the SAs say about “nominating” only a couple of clients or not having any control over who gets one is just smoke and mirrors. What you see and are being told does not match up across the board. In fact it’s the opposite when you see clients with no real spend get pendents.   So much for “no say” in who gets a pendent and so much for the strict “list” supposedly curated by Paris.  Like I said it’s a “mean girl” situation for this holiday pendent.  VCA may not have intended for it to turn into this but that’s what the SAs ended up turning it into whether they were aware of it or not.  Also,  I am not speaking about ALL SAs, but they definitely aren’t all playing by the same book based of the huge inconsistencies of who gets a pendent.  It is possible for your SA to get you the pendent regardless of spend,  we are seeing it… I know some of us think we have these great relationships with our SA but couldn’t be offered on this year because of xyz but without sugar coating it… the SA just didn’t really want to get you one.  They “couldn’t” get you once because it went to someone else.  Sorry why would I want to spend more with my SA if they didn’t pull through for me?


That's exactly how I feel.  With USD getting stronger, it's even more cheaper to buy VCA peices in other countries.  I valued the relationship with my SA and did all the purchases in my home store. It turned out my SA cannot even tell me if I will be get this year's HP or not. Understood it's not her decision and therefore I am still patiently waiting for the updates since September.  However, it's highly likely I will shop with other boutiques in the future.


----------



## CHL

chuyou___x3 said:


> Your SA told you today?


Kinda yes. She kept saying if I have an approval to sell it to you, I will follow up. I asked what it means today as I thought I’ve waited enough, and she followed up that all pendants are pre allocated now and if she can sell it to me later, she will contact me. Actually she is not my original SA since my SA left the company and I haven’t dealt with her. I’m not sure if she really submitted a request for me or not, but as I don’t have any other SA, I cannot check this.


----------



## chuyou___x3

CHL said:


> Kinda yes. She kept saying if I have an approval to sell it to you, I will follow up. I asked what it means today as I thought I’ve waited enough, and she followed up that all pendants are pre allocated now and if she can sell it to me later, she will contact me. Actually she is not my original SA since my SA left the company and I haven’t dealt with her. I’m not sure if she really submitted a request for me or not, but as I don’t have any other SA, I cannot check this.


This really sucks.   Sorry hun that happened to you


----------



## missie1

sunshineshiney said:


> Touché.
> Once someone brings it in for service, cleaning or even authentication, that’s when they will be able to figure it out.


Not to mention sometimes reseller sites post the entire serial number.  I think it’s difficult position they are in as clearly everyone can’t get this limited piece.  Glad I don’t have interest in HPs.


----------



## missie1

chuyou___x3 said:


> Last year was so annoying.   I was so annoyed how there was some individuals was able to get so many and sold them.    I get if you get two one for you and your daughter, mom, sister I understand, but more than that it is pretty obvious that you are selling.


I thought I read somewhere that they  don’t allow you to purchase more than two of the same identical item under your profile.


----------



## cloee

missie1 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that they  don’t allow you to purchase more than two of the same identical item under your profile.


That’s what I know, even for online. If it’s a limited piece you can only add max of 2 to cart.


----------



## sunshineshiney

Update:

_Monday, October 3rd_, my SA contacted me to inform me she will be in touch in the upcoming weeks when they "receive more" HPs. 

_Saturday, October 1st_, she reached out and said I am on her "list" (I never mentioned a list before, nor did she) and she will be in touch when she is able to "share more information". 
On Saturday I assumed I would have mine soon since she brought up "the list". Now I realize she may have meant "_waiting_ list"? 

Anyway, just confirming there *are *more HPs on the way


----------



## Ylesiya

Frankly speaking I don't know how exactly HPs are allocated.
To me it feels like there are tiers of customers and whatever amount is received is divided and allocated to these tiers otherwise "mortals" would not get any at all - only VVIPs would have been offered.
I am definitely not a high spender. I did not even expect to be offered the pendant this year. However, I am quite well known as a collector and a person with the brand and jewellery knowledge - maybe this is taken into account somehow? I also highly doubt SAs would be bothered to write extensive write ups for the HQ to explain why this or that client deserves the pendant. Nor the HQ would have time or desire to read why some Ylesiya from god know where deserves to be allocated a tiny little porcelain clover   Surely this must be a simpler process.


----------



## littlewhiner

Ylesiya said:


> Frankly speaking I don't know how exactly HPs are allocated.
> To me it feels like there are tiers of customers and whatever amount is received is divided and allocated to these tiers otherwise "mortals" would not get any at all - only VVIPs would have been offered.
> I am definitely not a high spender. I did not even expect to be offered the pendant this year. However, I am quite well known as a collector and a person with the brand and jewellery knowledge - maybe this is taken into account somehow? I also highly doubt SAs would be bothered to write extensive write ups for the HQ to explain why this or that client deserves the pendant. Nor the HQ would have time or desire to read why some Ylesiya from god know where deserves to be allocated a tiny little porcelain clover   Surely this must be a simpler process.


Same here. I have a very humble collection as I started my VCA journey just months ago. I am slowly growing my collection. Initially, I was very embarrassed to reveal that I got offered when others have a long history and substantial spend with the brand and are disappointed over not getting it. I would hate to make it worse for them. I  decided to share the pic to help others who are sitting on the fence decide if they want it.   

I do think that I was very lucky and as the saying goes, every dog has its day.  For all you know, next year's going to be 10 times more gorgeous and those who have missed it this year may get them! I may end up having to get from a reseller.  You must have a little luck factor in this game. On a sidenote, I had a very hard time trying to find the 5 motif Lucky Spring bracelet. I have waited for more than half a year with no luck. I went to Italy for a holiday and tadaah.. found it in Rome! My SA was really happy for me. *happy dance*

So don't lose hope sisters! Your lucky day will come!


----------



## Xoxo_t

I wanted to clarify my recent posts, I think it is great that new clients are getting the pendent offered.  That’s what made the HP fun and special!  I think whoever wants an HP should get one and there shouldn’t be any of these games. Don’t be embarrassed at all that you were offered one!! Enjoy it! Personally I don’t love this year’s pendent to buy it (if I would even be offered) but my issue is how VCA/SAs are going on and on about Paris, spend history, spend locations, “the list” etc yet they aren’t even consistent with how they are allocating their own HP. It’s upsetting for the ones that love the pendent and look forward it to every year!  I hope everyone that wants it ends up getting it!


----------



## sparkle7

I was in Paris over weekend and asked a salesperson at VCA about holiday pendant out of curiosity.  She said she can only sell to clients living in France for now.


----------



## L etoile

I think this puts a burden on the sales associates to deal with upset customers. We have heard over and over that "Paris" or "headquarters" is approving a list. I am sure some of the sales associates are having to turn away their favorite customers.


----------



## hally0409

All my SA told me last week when I inquired about the HP was that she had to see what the store allocation looked like. I asked to be added to the list in June. Still waiting to hear back unfortunately!


----------



## shannily

I was told that if there are still stocks available by the 15th it will be released to the public.


----------



## gagabag

Here’s mine


----------



## Han_B

just saw DID list one for reselling. And saw a couple of others listed elsewhere too, Last year it came a little late to the resale market. This year it came the very next day, if this was a tactic to get rid of resellers, it’s only backfired! Sigh!


----------



## oranGetRee

HPs popping up on reseller sites....
Very negative publicity for VCA.
Whatever strategy they think they have to curb resellers and high mark up is definitely not working.


----------



## Marmotte

Just received mine by secured delivery service.

Did some pics out in the sun, and inside, next to my 2012 Letterwood HP and my 2020 WG Guilloché, and next to Chopard turquoise and Tiffany blue






The pendant has some texture, it is beautiful in real life. It is definitely a pastel green but less saturated than the Tiffany blue.


----------



## nadiat1

I’ve been watching this thread for the last month and am excited to show you my pendant.

I did an Instagram video reel (check out username @nadiatayob ) of what the 2022 hp pendant looks like in many different light settings to showcase the color as well as the experience purchasing it, but it’s definitely a mix of blue and green.
It is a very pretty color.

To those who are still waiting on theirs or their offer for one I am sending out good vibes and positive thoughts that you receive one.

And if you don’t; I love how a previous poster said that while you may not get one this year… maybe you are going to get an even better one next year! ❤️


----------



## jenayb

Interesting to hear that this piece is already popping up on reseller websites - I haven't come across any. How are they pricing them considering this was legit JUST released?


----------



## cindy05

jenayb said:


> Interesting to hear that this piece is already popping up on reseller websites - I haven't come across any. How are they pricing them considering this was legit JUST released?


Saw one from a singaporean reseller for about $5500.


----------



## lucky7355

Just got my holiday pool tile! I love it! 

I took some video which is more true to color than photos: 

So I know that I would prefer it extended - I think VCA will allow you to add 2 inches to this necklace if anyone can confirm.

Secondly, I’ve seen HPs where people have gotten the year engraved on the back. Has anyone else gotten their HPs engraved?


----------



## kimber418

Here are mine!  YES, I always get them engraved with my initials!  It looks like a skipped a year!


----------



## snnysmm

lucky7355 said:


> Just got my holiday pool tile! I love it!
> 
> I took some video which is more true to color than photos:
> 
> So I know that I would prefer it extended - I think VCA will allow you to add 2 inches to this necklace if anyone can confirm.
> 
> Secondly, I’ve seen HPs where people have gotten the year engraved on the back. Has anyone else gotten their HPs engraved?



My HP is out to be extended by two inches.  I like 18 inch necklaces, though the only caveat is that I don’t get to take them home when I buy them!

I have last year’s holiday pendant engraved and @kimber418 engraved theirs too:






						2021 Holiday Pendant
					

Did anybody end up engraving their holiday pendants?  If so, could you post some pictures?  I am thinking of engraving it and would like to see some examples before I decide.  Thanks!  I always have my holiday pendants engraved.  The one year that is not engraved is because I gave my original...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## snnysmm

kimber418 said:


> Here are mine!  YES, I always get them engraved with my initials!  It looks like a skipped a year!
> 
> View attachment 5623932


Lol, I just tagged you because I remembered your post.

You have a beautiful collection of holiday pendants.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Adding another reference photo of the 2022 HP.

It’s a lovely color. There are definitely more green hues IRL than what the picture depicts. Unfortunately, I do not have any WG but am happy that it’s going to be loved by a very good friend of mine. Because of this year’s new policy, she was not able to secure one and I was happy to offer her my pendant.


----------



## kimber418

snnysmm said:


> Lol, I just tagged you because I remembered your post.
> 
> You have a beautiful collection of holiday pendants.


Thank you!  I do love the holiday pendants.  I wear one almost everyday!


----------



## kimber418

ThisVNchick said:


> Adding another reference photo of the 2022 HP.
> 
> It’s a lovely color. There are definitely more green hues IRL than what the picture depicts. Unfortunately, I do not have any WG but am happy that it’s going to be loved by a very good friend of mine. Because of this year’s new policy, she was not able to secure one and I was happy to offer her my pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5623994


Love this photo!   Cannot wait to get mine!


----------



## cindy05

lucky7355 said:


> Just got my holiday pool tile! I love it!
> 
> I took some video which is more true to color than photos:
> 
> So I know that I would prefer it extended - I think VCA will allow you to add 2 inches to this necklace if anyone can confirm.
> 
> Secondly, I’ve seen HPs where people have gotten the year engraved on the back. Has anyone else gotten their HPs engraved?



Yes you can extend up to 2". I've had all mine extended by 2".


----------



## lucky7355

kimber418 said:


> Here are mine!  YES, I always get them engraved with my initials!  It looks like a skipped a year!
> 
> View attachment 5623932


Super helpful, thanks!!


----------



## opensesame

I wonder if this color is trendy right now. Buccellati is also coming out with similar color (Amazonite).


----------



## lucky7355

snnysmm said:


> My HP is out to be extended by two inches.  I like 18 inch necklaces, though the only caveat is that I don’t get to take them home when I buy them!
> 
> I have last year’s holiday pendant engraved and @kimber418 engraved theirs too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2021 Holiday Pendant
> 
> 
> Did anybody end up engraving their holiday pendants?  If so, could you post some pictures?  I am thinking of engraving it and would like to see some examples before I decide.  Thanks!  I always have my holiday pendants engraved.  The one year that is not engraved is because I gave my original...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


What is the wait time for extensions right now?


----------



## LenaDuree

lucky7355 said:


> What is the wait time for extensions right now?


Super fast. I think I got called within a week of bringing two pieces that were ready.


----------



## tenshix

ThisVNchick said:


> Adding another reference photo of the 2022 HP.
> 
> It’s a lovely color. There are definitely more green hues IRL than what the picture depicts. Unfortunately, I do not have any WG but am happy that it’s going to be loved by a very good friend of mine. Because of this year’s new policy, she was not able to secure one and I was happy to offer her my pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5623994


You are such a thoughtful and considerate friend!! Congrats on her HP, and bless people like you!


----------



## lucky7355

ThisVNchick said:


> Adding another reference photo of the 2022 HP.
> 
> It’s a lovely color. There are definitely more green hues IRL than what the picture depicts. Unfortunately, I do not have any WG but am happy that it’s going to be loved by a very good friend of mine. Because of this year’s new policy, she was not able to secure one and I was happy to offer her my pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5623994



That’s interesting, mine came in a different box. It’s much wider which you can see from how small the pendant is in relation - is it a new box style?

Also, how awesome for your friend!


----------



## waterlily112

lucky7355 said:


> That’s interesting, mine came in a different box. It’s much wider which you can see from how small the pendant is in relation - is it a new box style?
> 
> Also, how awesome for your friend!
> 
> View attachment 5624257



I really like the subtle patterns of your HP! One of the best I've seen so far


----------



## Glitterbomb

I was told today that HPs are being allocated based on loyalty and spend, like Hermes. So if you have a high spend but shop at 3 or 5 stores across the world with different SAs, you don’t qualify. If you are loyal to one SA and have high spend, you will most likely make the cut.

I was also told they want them to be sold out by Oct 7th and might not do another wave.


----------



## ThisVNchick

lucky7355 said:


> That’s interesting, mine came in a different box. It’s much wider which you can see from how small the pendant is in relation - is it a new box style?
> 
> Also, how awesome for your friend!
> 
> View attachment 5624257


It depends on the SA- but your packaging I’ve received for my magic pendant prior, so it’s not new. My SA also knows I prefer the smaller boxes because it’s the only way for me to fit all my vca pieces in my safety deposit box


----------



## ThisVNchick

tenshix said:


> You are such a thoughtful and considerate friend!! Congrats on her HP, and bless people like you!


It’s my contribution to help curb the reseller market . I know for sure my HP allocation is going to be used and loved!


----------



## snnysmm

lucky7355 said:


> What is the wait time for extensions right now?


They always say two weeks, but it has never taken that long.


----------



## chuyou___x3

Glitterbomb said:


> I was told today that HPs are being allocated based on loyalty and spend, like Hermes. So if you have a high spend but shop at 3 or 5 stores across the world with different SAs, you don’t qualify. If you are loyal to one SA and have high spend, you will most likely make the cut.
> 
> I was also told they want them to be sold out by Oct 7th and might not do another wave.


Interesting….    So many mixed reviews


----------



## cloee

lucky7355 said:


> That’s interesting, mine came in a different box. It’s much wider which you can see from how small the pendant is in relation - is it a new box style?
> 
> Also, how awesome for your friend!
> 
> View attachment 5624257


I received my holiday pendant previously in a similar box. I do prefer the smaller one though. They probably ran out of the smaller boxes.


----------



## sjunky13

Congrats to all new Holiday pendant owners, it is beautiful! Very fresh and pretty. 
I am happy some of is here were able to get it. 

I learned this in my years of working in Luxury .... Luxury sales in today's world is to create desire and demand , not to satisfy your current whims but to create more and more spend. 
I feel this applies to the current situation. VCA is now hoping all the unfortunate souls who fell short of a holiday pendant will now up their spending to be considered  and offered one for next years HP.


----------



## chuyou___x3

sjunky13 said:


> Congrats to all new Holiday pendant owners, it is beautiful! Very fresh and pretty.
> I am happy some of is here were able to get it.
> 
> I learned this in my years of working in Luxury .... Luxury sales in today's world is to create desire and demand , not to satisfy your current whims but to create more and more spend.
> I feel this applies to the current situation. VCA is now hoping all the unfortunate souls who fell short of a holiday pendant will now up their spending to be considered  and offered one for next years HP.


This will make me reconsidered.    I spent so much this year at Vca and I called that I did not meet the first wave.   But why take my money in the first place and yet I see reseller selling already.   Idk it gave me such a bitter taste.   
I’m sorry I don’t come in with no birkin or  dressed super rich


----------



## Glitterbomb

I saw the HP in person and was disappointed. I honestly didn't like it. It doesn't look tiffany blue in person, it is definitely green. There is a white edge around it and it is not fully saturated with color. I also do not like white gold with this color at all....if you couldn't get it this year, I wouldn't be disappointed. I'm sure there will be better HPs in the years to come.


----------



## LenaDuree

VCA price increase on October 12-13th. 5%. Across the entire store. Heads up everyone! Also, I think the necklace is lovely. I like they they tried to please a new crowd this time in terms of metal and color. They can never please everyone BUT for those who got it and wanted it, congrats!


----------



## chuyou___x3

LenaDuree said:


> VCA price increase on October 12-13th. 5%. Across the entire store. Heads up everyone! Also, I think the necklace is lovely. I like they they tried to please a new crowd this time in terms of metal and color. They can never please everyone BUT for those who got it and wanted it, congrats!


Another reason annoying …


----------



## Lucynancy

On the extension, I found it interesting that the original length of the new HP is longer than the original length of previous year’s HP. I would usually extend mine by 2 inches but when measured vs my adjusted old HP, it needed to adjust it by 1 inch only.


----------



## waterlily112

Lucynancy said:


> On the extension, I found it interesting that the original length of the new HP is longer than the original length of previous year’s HP. I would usually extend mine by 2 inches but when measured vs my adjusted old HP, it needed to adjust it by 1 inch only.


Interesting…is that why it cost $300 more this year, for an extra inch of gold?


----------



## fice16

waterlily112 said:


> Interesting…is that why it cost $300 more this year, for an extra inch of gold?



Maybe also partly due to inflation?  
I think it marks a permanent price adjustment (increase) for the Holiday Pendants.


----------



## Lucynancy

waterlily112 said:


> Interesting…is that why it cost $300 more this year, for an extra inch of gold?


Don’t think so….most luxury brands have up their prices.…one-way direction


----------



## BWM

Lucynancy said:


> On the extension, I found it interesting that the original length of the new HP is longer than the original length of previous year’s HP. I would usually extend mine by 2 inches but when measured vs my adjusted old HP, it needed to adjust it by 1 inch only.


I added 1" to mine as well (sight unseen) so I hope it will be the length that I like.


----------



## Lucynancy

Noticed how this year’s HP in WG, with ‘plain‘ stone/porcelain makes the diamond centre appear bigger due to the white rims around it: ) Lovely


----------



## inadaze77

ThisVNchick said:


> Adding another reference photo of the 2022 HP.
> 
> It’s a lovely color. There are definitely more green hues IRL than what the picture depicts. Unfortunately, I do not have any WG but am happy that it’s going to be loved by a very good friend of mine. Because of this year’s new policy, she was not able to secure one and I was happy to offer her my pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5623994



Anyone would be so lucky to have a friend like you! Do you know, since the necklace is under your profile, would your friend be able to bring it in-store to get it engraved or serviced such as adding length or polishing?


----------



## ThisVNchick

inadaze77 said:


> Anyone would be so lucky to have a friend like you! Do you know, since the necklace is under your profile, would your friend be able to bring it in-store to get it engraved or serviced such as adding length or polishing?


It shouldn’t be a problem. It’s like if you were gifted a VCA piece by someone, the piece would be registered under the purchaser’s name but you, the receiver, would still enjoy all the “warranties” that come with the piece, since it’s an authentic VCA creation. At least that is what I hope (that VCA stands behind all of its creation regardless of who the piece is registered under).


----------



## lucky7355

ThisVNchick said:


> It depends on the SA- but your packaging I’ve received for my magic pendant prior, so it’s not new. My SA also knows I prefer the smaller boxes because it’s the only way for me to fit all my vca pieces in my safety deposit box


Ooh, good point. I will have to double check what my magic pendant came it, you’re probably right in that they would be the same.


snnysmm said:


> They always say two weeks, but it has never taken that long.


Yay! I should have it back in time for my next trip.



Lucynancy said:


> On the extension, I found it interesting that the original length of the new HP is longer than the original length of previous year’s HP. I would usually extend mine by 2 inches but when measured vs my adjusted old HP, it needed to adjust it by 1 inch only.


I didn’t realize this since this is my first vintage alhambra pendant. I know I still want the 2” but I’ll measure it for science before I ship it out.


----------



## carlinha

Went to see the VCA HP 2022 Celadon Porcelain in person.  I made sure to bring my Turquoise YG pendant and Hermes Lagon swift K32 for direct comparison.  My particular turquoise pendant was definitely bluer and more saturated, the HP is greener in comparison.  It was actually a closer match to my Lagon swift K32 than my turquoise pendant. 

These pics are as close to accurate as I could get in the harsh in-store lighting.  Note that as others have mentioned, it photographs bluer than it is in real life because of the phone camera auto-adjust - next to turquoise especially, you can definitely appreciate the greener tones.  Although it is a gorgeous color, I did pass on the HP as I felt it was too close to my turquoise to warrant a 4+k purchase, plus I'm not really a WG person, and I have way too many other pieces on my wishlist .  If I did not own turquoise, I would have definitely snapped this up, because it's my favorite color family.


----------



## nadiat1

carlinha said:


> Went to see the VCA HP 2022 Celadon Porcelain in person.  I made sure to bring my Turquoise YG pendant and Hermes Lagon swift K32 for direct comparison.  My particular turquoise pendant was definitely bluer and more saturated, the HP is greener in comparison.  It was actually a closer match to my Lagon swift K32 than my turquoise pendant.
> 
> These pics are as close to accurate as I could get in the harsh in-store lighting.  Note that as others have mentioned, it photographs bluer than it is in real life because of the phone camera auto-adjust - next to turquoise especially, you can definitely appreciate the greener tones.  Although it is a gorgeous color, I did pass on the HP as I felt it was too close to my turquoise to warrant a 4+k purchase, plus I'm not really a WG person, and I have way too many other pieces on my wishlist .  If I did not own turquoise, I would have definitely snapped this up, because it's my favorite color family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624490
> View attachment 5624491
> View attachment 5624492


Love this comparison pic. Turquoise is so beautiful but looking at the holiday pendant it definitely holds its weight as being very beautiful too. 
I think the diamond adds a touch of elegance and feminine softness to the hp color. Paired with your bag… it’s WOW.

Thank you for sharing these pictures… I was hoping it would look as close as possible to turquoise. It has similarities but is definitely not the same.

I don’t have turquoise (I wish I did!)


----------



## Lien

carlinha said:


> Went to see the VCA HP 2022 Celadon Porcelain in person.  I made sure to bring my Turquoise YG pendant and Hermes Lagon swift K32 for direct comparison.  My particular turquoise pendant was definitely bluer and more saturated, the HP is greener in comparison.  It was actually a closer match to my Lagon swift K32 than my turquoise pendant.
> 
> These pics are as close to accurate as I could get in the harsh in-store lighting.  Note that as others have mentioned, it photographs bluer than it is in real life because of the phone camera auto-adjust - next to turquoise especially, you can definitely appreciate the greener tones.  Although it is a gorgeous color, I did pass on the HP as I felt it was too close to my turquoise to warrant a 4+k purchase, plus I'm not really a WG person, and I have way too many other pieces on my wishlist .  If I did not own turquoise, I would have definitely snapped this up, because it's my favorite color family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624490
> View attachment 5624491
> View attachment 5624492


Wonderful comparison pics and post.  Thank you.


----------



## Lkb




----------



## Lkb

I ended up getting the lighter of the 2. I liked the pendant even more in person !


----------



## Glitterbomb

Lkb said:


> View attachment 5624505
> View attachment 5624506



These are the most accurate pictures I've seen so far for showing what the color really looks like in person.


----------



## Glitterbomb

carlinha said:


> Went to see the VCA HP 2022 Celadon Porcelain in person.  I made sure to bring my Turquoise YG pendant and Hermes Lagon swift K32 for direct comparison.  My particular turquoise pendant was definitely bluer and more saturated, the HP is greener in comparison.  It was actually a closer match to my Lagon swift K32 than my turquoise pendant.
> 
> These pics are as close to accurate as I could get in the harsh in-store lighting.  Note that as others have mentioned, it photographs bluer than it is in real life because of the phone camera auto-adjust - next to turquoise especially, you can definitely appreciate the greener tones.  Although it is a gorgeous color, I did pass on the HP as I felt it was too close to my turquoise to warrant a 4+k purchase, plus I'm not really a WG person, and I have way too many other pieces on my wishlist .  If I did not own turquoise, I would have definitely snapped this up, because it's my favorite color family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624490
> View attachment 5624491
> View attachment 5624492


Now I am wondering how much the pendants vary in color. The one I saw in person did not look this vibrant at all!

Another thing I don't love about the HP this year is the texture. When the light hits it a certain way, you can really see the texture and it looks bumpy in a very unappealing way. I'm pretty disappointed with the HP this year. I was really looking forward to it, but it just does not bring me any joy. In fact, I actually think I hate it.

It's not just that it is white gold, I don't mind white gold most of the time and in diamond pieces white gold is absolutely beautiful....but white gold is already cool toned, and combined with this very muted, green-blue-grey, cool toned porcelain, it just doesn't work for me. If it wasn't so limited and hard to get (which increases desire, demand, and a sense of urgency) I wonder how many people would actually like it & buy it.


----------



## fice16

Glitterbomb said:


> Now I am wondering how much the pendants vary in color. The one I saw in person did not look this vibrant at all!
> 
> Another thing I don't love about the HP this year is the texture. When the light hits it a certain way, you can really see the texture and it looks bumpy in a very unappealing way. I'm pretty disappointed with the HP this year. I was really looking forward to it, but it just does not bring me any joy. In fact, I actually think I hate it.
> 
> It's not just that it is white gold, I don't mind white gold most of the time and in diamond pieces white gold is absolutely beautiful....but white gold is already cool toned, and combined with this very muted, green-blue-grey, cool toned porcelain, it just doesn't work for me. If it wasn't so limited and hard to get (which increases desire, demand, and a sense of urgency) I wonder how many people would actually like it & buy it.



I think a lot of people still like the color of the HP this year, given it is a closest color substitute for a turquoise alhambra pendant. 
I do think VCA is smart though, they chose this color which is close to turquoise yet not as bright or saturated or even-tone like turquoise.  This way VCA will still maintain the premier status of turquoise in the VCA jewelry collection as turquoise is used in high jewelry collections or as a special alhambra stone for VCA’s VIP clients.


----------



## Glitterbomb

fice16 said:


> I think a lot of people still like the color of the HP this year, given it is a closest color substitute for a turquoise alhambra pendant.  I do think VCA is smart though, they chose this swatch which is close to turquoise yet not as bright or saturated or even tone like turquoise.  This way VCA will still keep the premier status of turquoise in the VCA jewelry collection as turquoise is obviously used in high jewelry collections or as a special alhambra stone for VCA’s VIP clients.


It really doesn't look anything like turquoise in person though. It is so, so muted.


----------



## fice16

Glitterbomb said:


> It really doesn't look anything like turquoise in person though. It is so, so muted.



That's sad.  But you already own the beautiful turquoise pave Alhambra 20 motifs, right?  So, you don't need this year's HP.


----------



## Glitterbomb

fice16 said:


> That's sad.  But you already own the beautiful turquoise pave Alhambra 20 motifs, right?  So, you don't need this year's HP.


I actually let the turquoise pave go  
but regardless, I was hoping for better for this year’s HP!


----------



## MissMomo

Lkb said:


> I ended up getting the lighter of the 2. I liked the pendant even more in person !


I personally like the lighter more muted shade of blue as well. It looks great on you! Congrats!!


----------



## Alena21

Mine arrived yesterday,  earlier than expected from overseas. It is smooth-ish and swimming pool blue, white edges a bit on the side. Photo taken with flash because of the grim weather. I.have put the protector back as I'm undecided. If I'm offered nicer one here I'll send it back.


----------



## JulesB68

My lovely SA came through for me!
The colour is very chameleon. Under the bright lights in the boutique it looked more blue, in the warmer lights of my dressing room more green and when worn in natural daylight somewhere in between. (Please excuse my neck; need to learn how to use filters so as not to scare you all! )
I absolutely love it and think being more muted than turquoise makes it more wearable.


----------



## lucky7355

Alena21 said:


> Mine arrived yesterday,  earlier than expected from overseas. It is smooth-ish and swimming pool blue, white edges a bit on the side. Photo taken with flash because of the grim weather. I.have put the protector back as I'm undecided. If I'm offered nicer one here I'll send it back.
> 
> View attachment 5623889


Definitely try it out in different types of lighting, it seems so different based on where it is and the colors that surround it because of the high gloss.


----------



## lucky7355

JulesB68 said:


> My lovely SA came through for me!
> The colour is very chameleon. Under the bright lights in the boutique it looked more blue, in the warmer lights of my dressing room more green and when worn in natural daylight somewhere in between. (Please excuse my neck; need to learn how to use filters so as not to scare you all! )
> I absolutely love it and think being more muted than turquoise makes it more wearable.
> 
> View attachment 5624549
> View attachment 5624550
> View attachment 5624551


Never apologize for your neck!!! I can’t tell you how thrilled I am when I see an unedited picture. The jewelry accounts that blur them so they look like a hotdog wearing a necklace bother them heck out of me!!

It’s so refreshing to see an untouched photo. Why?? Because it looks like me. And I don’t look like a blurry hotdog. 

Even the default beauty filters on most phone’s front facing cameras that bother me. Nothing looks real.  I see photos of my niece and nephew and they look like images out of a magazine and I hate for them to compare themselves to those filtered photos that smooth skin and hide other flaws because it’s so unrealistic.

I think the color looks great on you! I can’t wait to send mine out to be lengthened! This is my first pendant but who the heck wears them out of the box at the standard length? I have a slim neck but on the longest jump ring I feel like it could choke me out.


----------



## Han_B

Went to see the VCA HP 2022 Celadon Porcelain in person.  I made sure to bring my Turquoise YG pendant and Hermes Lagon swift K32 for direct comparison.  My particular turquoise pendant was definitely bluer and more saturated, the HP is greener in comparison.  It was actually a closer match to my Lagon swift K32 than my turquoise pendant.


carlinha said:


> These pics are as close to accurate as I could get in the harsh in-store lighting.  Note that as others have mentioned, it photographs bluer than it is in real life because of the phone camera auto-adjust - next to turquoise especially, you can definitely appreciate the greener tones.  Although it is a gorgeous color, I did pass on the HP as I felt it was too close to my turquoise to warrant a 4+k purchase, plus I'm not really a WG person, and I have way too many other pieces on my wishlist .  If I did not own turquoise, I would have definitely snapped this up, because it's my favorite color family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624490
> View attachment 5624491
> View attachment 5624492


Love your turquoise. I wish I could get one, been looking for one on the resale market forever. Some day it will come ✨✨ enjoy yours in good health.


----------



## Han_B

JulesB68 said:


> My lovely SA came through for me!
> The colour is very chameleon. Under the bright lights in the boutique it looked more blue, in the warmer lights of my dressing room more green and when worn in natural daylight somewhere in between. (Please excuse my neck; need to learn how to use filters so as not to scare you all! )
> I absolutely love it and think being more muted than turquoise makes it more wearable.
> 
> View attachment 5624549
> View attachment 5624550
> View attachment 5624551


Thank you for the real unedited pictures


----------



## bunnyNwife

Just collected my HP & took photo next to my turquoise buttery earrings in WG for comparison & stand-alone. I must say IPhone 13pro (I m using it) seems to give the closest to actual colour vs Samsung (SA using it) which gives more blue hue.  




I also took another shot in the car with natural sunlight on my way home. 



Another shot under my walk-in wardrobe lighting.


----------



## babygirl416

I am very disappointed as I waited a whole year and it came out to be blue.
I was hoping it will either be jade, pink, or a yellow mother of pearl.

Very sad about this.


----------



## lucky7355

babygirl416 said:


> I am very disappointed as I waited a whole year and it came out to be blue.
> I was hoping it will either be jade, pink, or a yellow mother of pearl.
> 
> Very sad about this.


They did yellow MOP in 2018, so I don’t think we’d see that anytime soon. It also looks like they did gold MOP in 2014.

They did pink sevres in 2015 and 2021’s rhodonite would also be considered pink in my book so it will likely be a few years before they repeat a pink tone color.

Jade would be a possibility in the future. It looks like they’ve done some jade VA in the past but not in a holiday pendant.


----------



## marbella8

carlinha said:


> Went to see the VCA HP 2022 Celadon Porcelain in person.  I made sure to bring my Turquoise YG pendant and Hermes Lagon swift K32 for direct comparison.  My particular turquoise pendant was definitely bluer and more saturated, the HP is greener in comparison.  It was actually a closer match to my Lagon swift K32 than my turquoise pendant.
> 
> These pics are as close to accurate as I could get in the harsh in-store lighting.  Note that as others have mentioned, it photographs bluer than it is in real life because of the phone camera auto-adjust - next to turquoise especially, you can definitely appreciate the greener tones.  Although it is a gorgeous color, I did pass on the HP as I felt it was too close to my turquoise to warrant a 4+k purchase, plus I'm not really a WG person, and I have way too many other pieces on my wishlist .  If I did not own turquoise, I would have definitely snapped this up, because it's my favorite color family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624490
> View attachment 5624491
> View attachment 5624492



Love that you did this, bc I own that same pendant and tend to love YG, especially on my neck/ears. I do love WG for bracelets, but it washes me out as necklaces and earrings, despite trying over and over, lol.

Saved me a bunch too lol!


----------



## snnysmm

babygirl416 said:


> I am very disappointed as I waited a whole year and it came out to be blue.
> I was hoping it will either be jade, pink, or a yellow mother of pearl.
> 
> Very sad about this.



A jade pendant would be lovely.  Here’s to hoping you’ll like next year’s!


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

lucky7355 said:


> They did yellow MOP in 2018, so I don’t think we’d see that anytime soon. It also looks like they did gold MOP in 2014.
> 
> They did pink sevres in 2015 and 2021’s rhodonite would also be considered pink in my book so it will likely be a few years before they repeat a pink tone color.
> 
> Jade would be a possibility in the future. It looks like they’ve done some jade VA in the past but not in a holiday pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5624766



I want purple!! Where is my purple?!


----------



## 911snowball

I know there has been discussion on color variation for the 2022 pendant, but I also wanted to chime in and contribute that mine has absolutely no "bumpiness" at any angle or uneven coloration.  It is as smooth, even and perfect as my 2015 pink porcelain.
So it may be there is color variation and material variation  this year.


----------



## lucky7355

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> I want purple!! Where is my purple?!


The Dubai Mall exclusive lavender porcelain was gorgeous. That would be a beautiful option.


----------



## allanrvj

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> I want purple!! Where is my purple?!


I wish they make an HP in amethyst.


----------



## mikimoto007

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> I want purple!! Where is my purple?!


I know!! They're re-doing pink but we haven't seen a decent purple yet!


----------



## Avamom

I would really like to get this year’s HP. Unfortunately, my SA pass me for this year’s and last year’s HP. If you have offered for this year’s HP but decided to decline on the offer, please let me know your SA’s phone number, maybe I can get the HP and switch to a new SA. I am located in USA. Thanks


----------



## gagabag

911snowball said:


> I know there has been discussion on color variation for the 2022 pendant, but I also wanted to chime in and contribute that mine has absolutely no "bumpiness" at any angle or uneven coloration.  It is as smooth, even and perfect as my 2015 pink porcelain.
> So it may be there is color variation and material variation  this year.


Would like to add that whilst mine appears to have glaze texture in some angles - like a reflection of water in a pool - it still is smooth to touch. Very interesting finish.


----------



## eggz716

Picked up mine yesterday! As a yellow gold/rose gold preferred person, I must say it is a beautiful combo in white gold.


----------



## sunshineshiney

Avamom said:


> I would really like to get this year’s HP. Unfortunately, my SA pass me for this year’s and last year’s HP. If you have offered for this year’s HP but decided to decline on the offer, please let me know your SA’s phone number, maybe I can get the HP and switch to a new SA. I am located in USA. Thanks


My SA said she will be in touch with my HP in the coming weeks. 

If I end up not falling in love with it, I’m more than happy to ask her if she can sell mine to you. I’m not sure what her answer will be since they seem to have some sort of list or preference but I’m happy to try to help!


----------



## kimber418

Glitterbomb said:


> I saw the HP in person and was disappointed. I honestly didn't like it. It doesn't look tiffany blue in person, it is definitely green. There is a white edge around it and it is not fully saturated with color. I also do not like white gold with this color at all....if you couldn't get it this year, I wouldn't be disappointed. I'm sure there will be better HPs in the years to come.


Well,  thank you for sharing with us your dislike for the 2022 Van Cleef holiday pendant.  It sounds like a holiday pendant was not meant to be for you this year!


----------



## L etoile

Glitterbomb said:


> I saw the HP in person and was disappointed. I honestly didn't like it. It doesn't look tiffany blue in person, it is definitely green. There is a white edge around it and it is not fully saturated with color. I also do not like white gold with this color at all....if you couldn't get it this year, I wouldn't be disappointed. I'm sure there will be better HPs in the years to come.



Mine is blue or light aqua and not very green. Mine is also saturated, not spotted, and has no white rim. I think they vary.


----------



## VCACC

911snowball said:


> I know there has been discussion on color variation for the 2022 pendant, but I also wanted to chime in and contribute that mine has absolutely no "bumpiness" at any angle or uneven coloration.  It is as smooth, even and perfect as my 2015 pink porcelain.
> So it may be there is color variation and material variation  this year.


Good to know! Would you be able to post a picture of your pendant please?


----------



## VCACC

Does anyone know when would be the second wave of arrival by chance.... I am apparently on the wait-list for the second batch...


----------



## sunshineshiney

VCACC said:


> Does anyone know when would be the second wave of arrival by chance.... I am apparently on the wait-list for the second batch...


My SA on Oct 1st said she has me on her list. 
Then on Oct 3rd she will be in touch in a couple weeks when more inventory comes in. 
So I assume two weeks?


----------



## VCACC

sunshineshiney said:


> My SA on Oct 1st said she has me on her list.
> Then on Oct 3rd she will be in touch in a couple weeks when more inventory comes in.
> So I assume two weeks?


Alright, i guess i just need to be patient, thank you!


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

allanrvj said:


> I wish they make an HP in amethyst.



Holy fork. That's my birthstone. I'd pretty much pay whatever they're asking to get it if it ever happens (shhhhh don't let them know!).


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

lucky7355 said:


> The Dubai Mall exclusive lavender porcelain was gorgeous. That would be a beautiful option.
> 
> View attachment 5624908



That is TO. DIE. FOR. I'd wear that all day every day.


----------



## L etoile

VCACC said:


> Does anyone know when would be the second wave of arrival by chance.... I am apparently on the wait-list for the second batch...


I heard before November 1.


----------



## Avamom

sunshineshiney said:


> My SA said she will be in touch with my HP in the coming weeks.
> 
> If I end up not falling in love with it, I’m more than happy to ask her if she can sell mine to you. I’m not sure what her answer will be since they seem to have some sort of list or preference but I’m happy to try to help!


Thank you so much for your kindness.


----------



## MissMomo

Tried really hard to capture the true colour since the camera picks it up a bit weird. IRL it’s more baby blue under indoor yellow lighting and more Turquoise under sunlight. I love the white gold this year since it makes the overall vibe of pendant super fresh and clean and the diamond look bigger


----------



## Mjxxsyd

Got the luxury of picking between 3, so obsessed !


----------



## Junkenpo

Congrats to all of you who got it and love it.  I think it looks lovely on everyone who has generously posted photos and shots under different lighting and comparison pics to other blues/greens.  I really appreciate the wide variety of modeling with different outfits and scenes because the more I see photos, the more I am convinced this year's color palette is not for me.  This is especially helpful in reassuring myself I won't change my mind about it in the future.  

...Although with how tricky VCA seems to be with this year's HP, I'm not sure about being able to acquire any future HPs in the following years if there ever is one I'd have to have.


----------



## EpiFanatic

cindy05 said:


> That’s good to know. Perhaps it’s boutique specific. I shop at the nyc flagship and was advised that the spend is $250k to be offered this necklace. Who knows? If they don’t want my money, I’ll spend it elsewhere.


Not accurate. That’s my store and I’m definitely not at that amount and I got offered one.


----------



## nkashing

mikimoto007 said:


> I know!! They're re-doing pink but we haven't seen a decent purple yet!


What do you mean by they are redoing pink?? This is getting me excited


----------



## kvitka4u

What I find interesting is how the expected price increase mid-October will impact the price of HP? For those of us who didn’t get it first round, will we pay more to get it later if deemed eligible? Just curious. I know it’s a modest increase but still…


----------



## Yodabest

kvitka4u said:


> What I find interesting is how the expected price increase mid-October will impact the price of HP? For those of us who didn’t get it first round, will we pay more to get it later if deemed eligible? Just curious. I know it’s a modest increase but still…


All of a sudden a price increase will happen and POOF! Lots of availability


----------



## south-of-france

Congrats everyone who got and loves their HP!

Unexpectedly my SA did show me the HP and I declined. Also unexpected. The color of the one she showed me was more of an uneven light jade green with whitish edges. It looks as if they are all a bit different, but this one looked almost cheap with the rippled surface. Not what I had imagined.

Instead I got lucky and got a vibrant blue yg agate Alhambra bracelet  for almost the same price too. It was no contest for me, seeing them together.


----------



## cindy05

EpiFanatic said:


> Not accurate. That’s my store and I’m definitely not at that amount and I got offered one.


That is what I was advised was the prespend necessary in order to buy the turquoise butterfly necklace--not the HP. Others have now stated that sometimes the necklace is available online. My guess is that before it was released, they expected everyone to want one  so they limited who could purchase it at that time. As it turned out, there probably wasnt as much demand as anticipated and now it's available to the general public.


----------



## EpiFanatic

cindy05 said:


> That is what I was advised was the prespend necessary in order to buy the turquoise butterfly necklace--not the HP. Others have now stated that sometimes the necklace is available online. My guess is that before it was released, they expected everyone to want one  so they limited who could purchase it at that time. As it turned out, there probably wasnt as much demand as anticipated and now it's available to the general public.


I apologize. I connected the wrong conversations. I totally believe that is what you were told. I just didn’t believe what they told you was accurate. But that is a moot point because I was confused to start out with. I hope you can find the turquoise butterfly if you’re looking for it.


----------



## mikimoto007

nkashing said:


> What do you mean by they are redoing pink?? This is getting me excited



Sorry I meant they've done pink twice for HP.....sorry for the false alarm!


----------



## cindy05

EpiFanatic said:


> I apologize. I connected the wrong conversations. I totally believe that is what you were told. I just didn’t believe what they told you was accurate. But that is a moot point because I was confused to start out with. I hope you can find the turquoise butterfly if you’re looking for it.


No worries. I figured you prob thought I was talking about the HP. I see the turquoise butterfly necklace on their website. Say to call to inquire--like many of their pieces now. It's a pretty piece but Im over it.


----------



## stephbb9

Do we know if there will be a second wave for the HP?


----------



## L etoile

stephbb9 said:


> Do we know if there will be a second wave for the HP?


We think so. There are still some in boutiques and rumors of another shipment.


----------



## sunshineshiney

Yodabest said:


> All of a sudden a price increase will happen and POOF! Lots of availability


Was thinking the same thing! Maybe their list was for clients they want to sell to before the price increase


----------



## sunshineshiney

south-of-france said:


> Congrats everyone who got and loves their HP!
> 
> Unexpectedly my SA did show me the HP and I declined. Also unexpected. The color of the one she showed me was more of an uneven light jade green with whitish edges. It looks as if they are all a bit different, but this one looked almost cheap with the rippled surface. Not what I had imagined.
> 
> Instead I got lucky and got a vibrant blue yg agate Alhambra bracelet  for almost the same price too. It was no contest for me, seeing them together.


Ahhh CONGRATS!!!! The Blue Agate is my favorite everyday VCA piece. The pop of color on my wrist makes me so happy when I’m feeling down (or ironically, when I’m feeling blue ). I love that it’s somewhat transparent too. 

I know most people prefer the Lapis over Blue Agate. However Blue Agate is much more durable than the Lapis.

If I had to choose between a VA bracelet or HP for around the same price, I’d pick the bracelet too. 

Soooo happy for you!!!


----------



## snnysmm

sunshineshiney said:


> Was thinking the same thing! Maybe their list was for clients they want to sell to before the price increase


I hope that the price increased was factored in to this year’s HP and the price remain as is for this pendant after next week.

I would be upset if I was waiting for the pendant and they increase the prices of the new batch.  Some people would still buy it, obviously, but still…


----------



## sunshineshiney

Update:

My SA contacted me and said my pendant arrived to the warehouse today (I shop with the online boutique). 
On Monday she said she would be in touch in a couple weeks.
I went ahead and placed my order today. It will not arrive until after the weekend. 
I’m eager to see how the color is different IRL than photos, as many of you who have seen/purchased the HP stated. 

Also, when calling their phone number, there is a recording that states this year’s HP is available for purchase “_by invitation only_”.


----------



## EpiFanatic

snnysmm said:


> I hope that the price increased was factored in to this year’s HP and the price remain as is for this pendant after next week.
> 
> I would be upset if I was waiting for the pendant and they increase the prices of the new batch.  Some people would still buy it, obviously, but still…


I doubt they would increase the price on the HP. That would be almost unethical to me.


----------



## EpiFanatic

sunshineshiney said:


> Update:
> 
> My SA contacted me and said my pendant arrived to the warehouse today (I shop with the online boutique).
> On Monday she said she would be in touch in a couple weeks.
> I went ahead and placed my order today. It will not arrive until after the weekend.
> I’m eager to see how the color is different IRL than photos, as many of you who have seen/purchased the HP stated.
> 
> Also, when calling their phone number, there is a recording that states this year’s HP is available for purchase “_by invitation only_”.


That’s hilarious that they put that in the recording. OMG.


----------



## sunshineshiney

The phone number is on their website, if anyone is interested in hearing it


----------



## sunshineshiney

EpiFanatic said:


> That’s hilarious that they put that in the recording. OMG.









 The phone number is on their website, if anyone is interested in hearing it


----------



## south-of-france

sunshineshiney said:


> Ahhh CONGRATS!!!! The Blue Agate is my favorite everyday VCA piece. The pop of color on my wrist makes me so happy when I’m feeling down (or ironically, when I’m feeling blue ). I love that it’s somewhat transparent too.
> 
> I know most people prefer the Lapis over Blue Agate. However Blue Agate is much more durable than the Lapis.
> 
> If I had to choose between a VA bracelet or HP for around the same price, I’d pick the bracelet too.
> 
> Soooo happy for you!!!


Thank you very much!!


----------



## cluelesss

For those who haven’t received one yet, there is still hope. I have a friend who was just offered one today


----------



## sunshineshiney

Has anyone placed a phone order with the online boutique for the HP? 

I noticed my email invoice doesn’t show a photo of the pendant! Typically the item is pictured next to the price. 

Looks like they are still holding off on having an official photo released anywhere.


----------



## cloee

snnysmm said:


> I hope that the price increased was factored in to this year’s HP and the price remain as is for this pendant after next week.
> 
> I would be upset if I was waiting for the pendant and they increase the prices of the new batch.  Some people would still buy it, obviously, but still…


They’ve had increases around this time in the past but HPs are not affected. I certainly hope it’s still the case. 
Maybe that’s also why the price point is higher because it was already factored in the price, apart from it being WG which is at a higher price point too.


----------



## lucky7355

sunshineshiney said:


> Has anyone placed a phone order with the online boutique for the HP?
> 
> I noticed my email invoice doesn’t show a photo of the pendant! Typically the item is pictured next to the price.
> 
> Looks like they are still holding off on having an official photo released anywhere.
> 
> View attachment 5625969


Maybe because it’s not actually listed on the website?


----------



## Lkb

I’m loving my HP !


----------



## Ylesiya

Collected my HP from resizing and engraving few days ago and only now managed to take photos in ambient light. 
This is on a dull cloudy day, colours close to real life ones.



Textured surface is definitely there. I don't mind it at all, it reminds me of sea surface and waves.


----------



## wisconsin

EpiFanatic said:


> Not accurate. That’s my store and I’m definitely not at that amount and I got offered one.


Same. Mine just arrived today from a different store but I have not spent over 100 K (yet) though close.


----------



## Mjxxsyd

Ylesiya said:


> Collected my HP from resizing and engraving few days ago and only now managed to take photos in ambient light.
> This is on a dull cloudy day, colours close to real life ones.
> View attachment 5626141
> 
> 
> Textured surface is definitely there. I don't mind it at all, it reminds me of sea surface and waves.
> 
> View attachment 5626142


Beautiful! My SA said it’s intended to be shifting shades like the ocean. I absolutely adore it.


----------



## Coco1982

Anyone got one allocated and received it in Switzerland?


----------



## livluvlux

Received my necklace a few days ago but haven’t had a chance to take pics with daytime natural lighting. Shade varies with warmth of lighting. Mine is relatively smooth but the hi shine reflects small dots of light onto the surface creating a twinkling effect sometimes. Photographs bluer on the iPhone as others have said. Overall mine seems darker than others” pics but again haven’t had a chance to see it in sunlight yet given the weather and my work schedule.
My SA didn’t text me of my “approval” until this wk so I think there are more HPs trickling in. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Still this is my kind of carribean blue / sea foam green / celadon shade. Very happy.



Last pic is with a Tiffany felt bag (also photographing bluer than true shade)


----------



## snibor

Congrats to those who received or will receive. This year’s necklace is really gorgeous!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Despite not wearing small pendants (only got the HP last year because I was getting PG frivole at the same time so I layer them), and despite not having anything WG (but planning to), I fell in love with the pendant. I will layer it with last year’s pendant. I’m not seeing the texture so much on mine in person, you can see it just a bit in photos, but the rhodonite looks ”busier” to me. Definitely varies in the light.

Buncha photos. All of these are unedited, except the last was taken with a filter, HOWEVER, that is the color the pendant looked in that (my bathroom) lighting:


----------



## lucky7355

I sent my pendant back to be extended and as we all know they offer overnight shipping M-F. Except FedEx tried to deliver to the store at 9:30am this morning when they don’t open until 11am. 

I let my SA know but I hate that I might be sitting with FedEx until Monday now.


----------



## sunshineshiney

lucky7355 said:


> I sent my pendant back to be extended and as we all know they offer overnight shipping M-F. Except FedEx tried to deliver to the store at 9:30am this morning when they don’t open until 11am.
> 
> I let my SA know but I hate that I might be sitting with FedEx until Monday now.


Ahh I hate when that happens!!!

You should be able to pick it up wherever it’s being held. They are likely open on Saturday, not sure about Sunday.
You just need your photo ID.


----------



## Marmotte

Coco1982 said:


> Anyone got one allocated and received it in Switzerland?


Yep


----------



## Coco1982

Marmotte said:


> Yep


Did you have to spend a lot to get one "allocated"?


----------



## park56

Notorious Pink said:


> Despite not wearing small pendants (only got the HP last year because I was getting PG frivole at the same time so I layer them), and despite not having anything WG (but planning to), I fell in love with the pendant. I will layer it with last year’s pendant. I’m not seeing the texture so much on mine in person, you can see it just a bit in photos, but the rhodonite looks ”busier” to me. Definitely varies in the light.
> 
> Buncha photos. All of these are unedited, except the last was taken with a filter, HOWEVER, that is the color the pendant looked in that (my bathroom) lighting:
> 
> View attachment 5626404
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626408
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626405
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626406
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626407


I like the layering. Also, your blouse is very pretty


----------



## EpiFanatic

Notorious Pink said:


> Despite not wearing small pendants (only got the HP last year because I was getting PG frivole at the same time so I layer them), and despite not having anything WG (but planning to), I fell in love with the pendant. I will layer it with last year’s pendant. I’m not seeing the texture so much on mine in person, you can see it just a bit in photos, but the rhodonite looks ”busier” to me. Definitely varies in the light.
> 
> Buncha photos. All of these are unedited, except the last was taken with a filter, HOWEVER, that is the color the pendant looked in that (my bathroom) lighting:
> 
> View attachment 5626404
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626408
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626405
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626406
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626407


Thank you for these distance and untouched up shots. These are the most “like turquoise” pics of this pendant I’ve seen. I think they chose to go with this config to satiate some of the turquoise craze.  From a distance, you wouldn’t know this wasn’t turquoise.  Maybe it is just the shade of your piece @Notorious Pink.  I am so happy to note that from a distance the whitish edges are not visible.  Looking forward to seeing what mine will look like.


----------



## mesh123

I am over the moon! I can’t believe that my SA was able to get me one!
Mine is very saturated bluish/green color very close to Tiffany blue, very smooth and has no texture which I love


----------



## EpiFanatic

mesh123 said:


> I am over the moon! I can’t believe that my SA was able to get me one!
> Mine is very saturated bluish/green color very close to Tiffany blue, very smooth and has no texture which I love
> 
> View attachment 5626813
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626817


That one is very Tiffany-ish. But we haven’t seen that many pics in direct sunlight. Will be interesting if people could post in all lighting environments.


----------



## Glitterbomb

mesh123 said:


> I am over the moon! I can’t believe that my SA was able to get me one!
> Mine is very saturated bluish/green color very close to Tiffany blue, very smooth and has no texture which I love
> 
> View attachment 5626813
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626817



Yours is beautiful. It's so interesting how some don't have any texture.


----------



## kimber418

fice16 said:


> I think a lot of people still like the color of the HP this year, given it is a closest color substitute for a turquoise alhambra pendant.
> I do think VCA is smart though, they chose this color which is close to turquoise yet not as bright or saturated or even-tone like turquoise.  This way VCA will still maintain the premier status of turquoise in the VCA jewelry collection as turquoise is used in high jewelry collections or as a special alhambra stone for VCA’s VIP clients.


I own the yellow gold turquoise pendant.  It was my first VCA piece.  In fact I bought 2 at the same time --- One for my daughter she wears it almost everyday.   Not long after I purchased my single YG turquoise motif my SA contacted me  about a 20 motif she had just received.  She sent  photos to me  and  I instantly knew I had to have it.   Looking back.....I am so happy I went out of my comfort zone and  purchased the YG turquoise  20 motif.
I do not have my papers with me as they are in my safe in Rhode Island but I think the year was 1997.  WOW! That seems  like ages ago!


Coco1982 said:


> Anyone got one allocated and received it in Switzerland?


I wish I could go to Switzerland to pick up my holiday pendant


----------



## krawford

I was so surprised to be offered the HP pendant because I just began my VCA journey this year.  I declined the offer only because I don't wear white gold.  My SA is so kind to me.  Hope someone else got to grab it.


----------



## samouu

Coco1982 said:


> Did you have to spend a lot to get one "allocated"?


I live in Switzerland too and got my HP. You do need to have a history of purchase at the boutique in order to get an offer for the HP. 
Are you a customer already at the boutique or it is going to be a first purchase for you?


----------



## VCACC

Glitterbomb said:


> Yours is beautiful. It's so interesting how some don't have any texture.





mesh123 said:


> I am over the moon! I can’t believe that my SA was able to get me one!
> Mine is very saturated bluish/green color very close to Tiffany blue, very smooth and has no texture which I love
> 
> View attachment 5626813
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626817


Son pretty!! The texture is so smooth and the color is perfect, very Tiffany like!


----------



## wisconsin

I thought I was done buying pendants but I love it!
.


----------



## waterlily112

wisconsin said:


> I thought I was done buying pendants but I love it!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627051
> 
> View attachment 5627054


Well I don't blame you, it looks great on you!


----------



## wisconsin

waterlily112 said:


> Well I don't blame you, it looks great on you!


Thank you. I really appreciate that, as there is sometimes  second guessing ❤️


----------



## Alena21

livluvlux said:


> Received my necklace a few days ago but haven’t had a chance to take pics with daytime natural lighting. Shade varies with warmth of lighting. Mine is relatively smooth but the hi shine reflects small dots of light onto the surface creating a twinkling effect sometimes. Photographs bluer on the iPhone as others have said. Overall mine seems darker than others” pics but again haven’t had a chance to see it in sunlight yet given the weather and my work schedule.
> My SA didn’t text me of my “approval” until this wk so I think there are more HPs trickling in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626327
> View attachment 5626328
> View attachment 5626329
> 
> 
> Still this is my kind of carribean blue / sea foam green / celadon shade. Very happy.
> 
> View attachment 5626330
> 
> Last pic is with a Tiffany felt bag (also photographing bluer than true shade)


I like the cool tone of this one. Mine is smooth too.


----------



## Marmotte

Coco1982 said:


> Did you have to spend a lot to get one "allocated"?


Not at all


----------



## bunnyNwife

EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you for these distance and untouched up shots. These are the most “like turquoise” pics of this pendant I’ve seen. I think they chose to go with this config to satiate some of the turquoise craze.  From a distance, you wouldn’t know this wasn’t turquoise.  Maybe it is just the shade of your piece @Notorious Pink.  I am so happy to note that from a distance the whitish edges are not visible.  Looking forward to seeing what mine will look like.



U r right, marginal difference from a distance but it can be more/less obvious under different lighting.


----------



## missie1

Notorious Pink said:


> Despite not wearing small pendants (only got the HP last year because I was getting PG frivole at the same time so I layer them), and despite not having anything WG (but planning to), I fell in love with the pendant. I will layer it with last year’s pendant. I’m not seeing the texture so much on mine in person, you can see it just a bit in photos, but the rhodonite looks ”busier” to me. Definitely varies in the light.
> 
> Buncha photos. All of these are unedited, except the last was taken with a filter, HOWEVER, that is the color the pendant looked in that (my bathroom) lighting:
> 
> View attachment 5626404
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626408
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626405
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626406
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626407


This color combo stacked looks lovely. So lively


----------



## Alena21

I'm warming up to get the


bunnyNwife said:


> U r right, marginal difference from a distance but it can be more/less obvious under different lighting.
> 
> View attachment 5627231
> View attachment 5627232


I like the pairing a lot!
I'm thinking to get the Perlee in WG/ turquoise to go with mine after seeing beautiful IG photos.


----------



## wisconsin

bunnyNwife said:


> U r right, marginal difference from a distance but it can be more/less obvious under different lighting.
> 
> View attachment 5627231
> View attachment 5627232


I have the same earrings.I will try mine together. Otherwise I was thinking of pairing with my WG mop vintage or WG pave vintage as well.


----------



## Coco1982

samouu said:


> I live in Switzerland too and got my HP. You do need to have a history of purchase at the boutique in order to get an offer for the HP.
> Are you a customer already at the boutique or it is going to be a first purchase for you?


Actually I bought two pieces and received other pieces...so not a long history of purchase


----------



## Coco1982

Marmotte said:


> Not at all


That s a good news! Where did you get yours? Lausanne, Geneva or Zurich?


----------



## Notorious Pink

park56 said:


> I like the layering. Also, your blouse is very pretty



Thank you! It’s a Zimmermann dress (I wear it frequently!)


EpiFanatic said:


> Thank you for these distance and untouched up shots. These are the most “like turquoise” pics of this pendant I’ve seen. I think they chose to go with this config to satiate some of the turquoise craze.  From a distance, you wouldn’t know this wasn’t turquoise.  Maybe it is just the shade of your piece @Notorious Pink.  I am so happy to note that from a distance the whitish edges are not visible.  Looking forward to seeing what mine will look like.



I am very happy with the color. There is definitely a difference in some of the colors but I think lighting and what it’s next to make more of a difference than anything. 

My only issue now is that I need matching earrings, LOL.


missie1 said:


> This color combo stacked looks lovely. So lively


Thank you! Someone on IG likened the two colors to Little Twin Stars, and while I can’t unsee that, it makes me love it even more.


----------



## VCACC

Wondering if it's harder to get an HP if our SA is very popular with a lot of high spending clients if every SA get allocated the same amount of HP ...


----------



## CharmyPoo

Pardon my ignorance, how does it work for a holiday pendant?  Do you have to be offered one similar to the Hermes BKC situation?


----------



## JewelryLover101

CharmyPoo said:


> Pardon my ignorance, how does it work for a holiday pendant?  Do you have to be offered one similar to the Hermes BKC situation?


It might help to scroll through some of the pages on this thread (I know there's a lot). There has been a ton of discussion here on the somewhat bizarre way VCA is allocating/selling this year's pendant.


----------



## EpiFanatic

CharmyPoo said:


> Pardon my ignorance, how does it work for a holiday pendant?  Do you have to be offered one similar to the Hermes BKC situation?


It was never like this. In the past (prior to 2021 HP) pretty much anyone who wanted one could get it. You might need to wait until more stock became available but it wasn’t like this. This is the first time I’ve seen “by invitation only”, though that is VCA being quite full of themselves. 2021 was the fist time the craze really hit. IMHO, it was a matter of its explosion in social media due to the pandemic causing people to have extra funds and YouTubers talking about it. Before 2019, you barely saw any videos about VCA. Then the world got stuck at home and people had nothing to do but watch YT.


----------



## Bethc

Picked out mine today. I was wearing my turquoise butterfly & bracelet, so I tried to take a comparison picture without the light changing the color. I chose a darker colored one because I didn’t want it to look like my turquoise.  I had them make it longer, so I’ll pick it up in a few weeks.


----------



## myztic

For those who extended the necklace, did you extend by 1 or 2 inches?
 Do you do this with all your VcA pendants?
How long did it take?


----------



## Bethc

myztic said:


> For those who extended the necklace, did you extend by 1 or 2 inches?
> Do you do this with all your VcA pendants?
> How long did it take?


I do 2” for most of my necklaces 
Usually 2 weeks, I’m in NY


----------



## sunshineshiney

Update:

Received my HP via FedEx yesterday morning! I am so happy with the color combo - I personally wouldn’t have kept it if it were in YG or RG. I feel so much peace and calmness just looking at this combo together.

Currently traveling but here are some quick photos I took. I tried to capture the color in the sunlight as well.

I am so in love!!


----------



## Asuki

VCACC said:


> Wondering if it's harder to get an HP if our SA is very popular with a lot of high spending clients if every SA get allocated the same amount of HP ...


In my boutique I think SAs are allocated different number of HPs based on their overall client pool and how many of them are on the list. I actually think you will have better luck because most high spending (high jewellery) clients may not be interested in it. Either way only way to know is to ask!


----------



## Asuki

sunshineshiney said:


> Update:
> 
> Received my HP via FedEx yesterday morning! I am so happy with the color combo - I personally wouldn’t have kept it if it were in YG or RG. I feel so much peace and calmness just looking at this combo together.
> 
> Currently traveling but here are some quick photos I took. I tried to capture the color in the sunlight as well.
> 
> I am so in love!!
> View attachment 5627672
> View attachment 5627674
> View attachment 5627675


Congrats! Love how you paired it. This combo is giving me major vibes and I’m not even a WG person normally.


----------



## jenayb

Sharing to show the various colour/texture/shade variances. I find this to be quite saturated; it does not seem to have the white around the edges that others do.


----------



## lucky7355

jenayb said:


> Sharing to show the various colour/texture/shade variances. I find this to be quite saturated; it does not seem to have the white around the edges that others do.
> View attachment 5627703
> View attachment 5627702
> View attachment 5627701


Gorgeous! Mine is out to be lengthened and I’m impatiently waiting for it’s return.

Mine does have white around the edges, which I didn’t mind.


----------



## jenayb

lucky7355 said:


> Gorgeous! Mine is out to be lengthened and I’m impatiently waiting for it’s return.
> 
> Mine does have white around the edges, which I didn’t mind.



I think that the variations are definitely part of what makes this piece, and others, very special.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Bethc said:


> Picked out mine today. I was wearing my turquoise butterfly & bracelet, so I tried to take a comparison picture without the light changing the color. I chose a darker colored one because I didn’t want it to look like my turquoise.  I had them make it longer, so I’ll pick it up in a few weeks.
> 
> View attachment 5627560


Thank you for the comparison photo! The 2022 holiday pendant does look like water colour next to the TQ. Congrats!


----------



## junngch

stephbb9 said:


> Do we know if there will be a second wave for the HP?


I got a text from my SA yesterday that I am approved by Paris to get this year's HP so I guess second wave just kicked in.


----------



## waterlily112

junngch said:


> I got a text from my SA yesterday that I am approved by Paris to get this year's HP so I guess second wave just kicked in.


My SA in the Paris boutique informed me that I'm qualified to purchase one too, but the next batch won't be available until early-mid November, which right on time for my trip. I shall see it in person before deciding if I like it, since it looks different in every photo


----------



## EpiFanatic

Watch everyone who wants one end up getting one. (Eye roll cause my emojis don’t work). Dear VCA, was all this drama really necessary, says the positive cynic in me.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

EpiFanatic said:


> Watch everyone who wants one end up getting one. (Eye roll cause my emojis don’t work). Dear VCA, was all this drama really necessary, says the positive cynic in me.



And it'd be right after everyone has already panic-bought stuff because of the impending price hike.


----------



## M.D

Did anyone from Boston get offered an HP? I do my purchasing online so I don’t rlly have a boutique SA but wondering if it was worth it to drop by the store?


----------



## junngch

waterlily112 said:


> My SA in the Paris boutique informed me that I'm qualified to purchase one too, but the next batch won't be available until early-mid November, which right on time for my trip. I shall see it in person before deciding if I like it, since it looks different in every photo


It seems like each store is working differently. Mine is already in store and I will go to see if I like it tomorrow.


EpiFanatic said:


> Watch everyone who wants one end up getting one. (Eye roll cause my emojis don’t work). Dear VCA, was all this drama really necessary, says the positive cynic in me.


Yeah, I think eventually everyone who wants it could get one.  There is nothing rare/spercial about the porcelain. Just a marketing strategy which is kind of annoying and insulting.


----------



## EpiFanatic

M.D said:


> Did anyone from Boston get offered an HP? I do my purchasing online so I don’t rlly have a boutique SA but wondering if it was worth it to drop by the store?


I don’t think it hurts to ask. Who knows. This whole process seems ridiculous.


----------



## waterlily112

M.D said:


> Did anyone from Boston get offered an HP? I do my purchasing online so I don’t rlly have a boutique SA but wondering if it was worth it to drop by the store?


If you make most of your purchases online, you can try to call customer service and see if they can allocate one for you after reviewing your purchase history.


----------



## kcavatu

waterlily112 said:


> If you make most of your purchases online, you can try to call customer service and see if they can allocate one for you after reviewing your purchase history.


The VCA customer phone message says that you have to be asked to receive a holiday pendant. Has anyone been able to get one through the customer service phone number?


----------



## waterlily112

junngch said:


> It seems like each store is working differently. Mine is already in store and I will go to see if I like it tomorrow.


Agreed. I'll be very surprised if they don't follow up with at least one or two batches if they get enough clients inquiring the HP.


----------



## waterlily112

kcavatu said:


> The VCA customer phone message says that you have to be asked to receive a holiday pendant. Has anyone been able to get one through the customer service phone number?


That phone message would apply to clients who actually shop at the local boutiques or have a SA that they work with, then yeah, they should get invitation from the SA about purchasing the HP. But for people who mainly shop online and/or doesn't have a SA, they'll have to call in and inquire about the HP. It doesn't seem like VCA's e-boutique would be actively reaching out to those clients to offer the HP but from what I've been told by the e-boutique rep, if they see that you have extensive purchase history with VCA under the same online profile, they'll be able to make some arrangement for you. Would love to hear if this is truly the case though.


----------



## Alena21

EpiFanatic said:


> Watch everyone who wants one end up getting one. (Eye roll cause my emojis don’t work). Dear VCA, was all this drama really necessary, says the positive cynic in me.


How else they make the masses fight to buy a small piece of porcelain for 5000$


----------



## CharmyPoo

EpiFanatic said:


> It was never like this. In the past (prior to 2021 HP) pretty much anyone who wanted one could get it. You might need to wait until more stock became available but it wasn’t like this. This is the first time I’ve seen “by invitation only”, though that is VCA being quite full of themselves. 2021 was the fist time the craze really hit. IMHO, it was a matter of its explosion in social media due to the pandemic causing people to have extra funds and YouTubers talking about it. Before 2019, you barely saw any videos about VCA. Then the world got stuck at home and people had nothing to do but watch YT.


Thank you so much for taking the time to respond. I found it odd too because last years SA told me she will inform me when I can order.  This year, she said it’s by invitation only.  I guess I didn’t spend enough as I only got 5 things this year.


----------



## DemimaJ

Has anyone had any luck getting the HP in London?
I was in Harrods yesterday, long wait and very little to no stock of alhambra pieces.

I asked about the HP, but they said it was by invite only...


----------



## EpiFanatic

CharmyPoo said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to respond. I found it odd too because last years SA told me she will inform me when I can order.  This year, she said it’s by invitation only.  I guess I didn’t spend enough as I only got 5 things this year.


If you haven’t already I would ask. Can’t hurt to be on their mental list and you can’t be any worse off. There isn’t much certainty about anything with the way things are going. They may get more shipments or people may turn pieces down. Good luck!  And maybe check in every couple of weeks.


----------



## sunshineshiney

DemimaJ said:


> Has anyone had any luck getting the HP in London?
> I was in Harrods yesterday, long wait and very little to no stock of alhambra pieces.
> 
> I asked about the HP, but they said it was by invite only...


Do you have a VCA purchase history anywhere else, or only at Harrods?


----------



## cali_to_ny

Picked mine up yesterday and I’m thrilled that it’s a lighter, seafoam color (all pics in cloudy afternoon light).


----------



## EpiFanatic

cali_to_ny said:


> Picked mine up yesterday and I’m thrilled that it’s a lighter, seafoam color (all pics in cloudy afternoon light).
> 
> View attachment 5628947
> 
> View attachment 5628948
> 
> View attachment 5628949


Very pretty. Soft and feminine shade.


----------



## junngch

Got mine today : ) I chose the more saturated color HP that has basically no texture compared with the lighter color HP.  I think both lighter and darker ones are very beautiful that I would be happy to have any of them.  I chose the darker color one as I personally like to have more contrast color.  I enjoy layering my pendants/necklace and this year's HP goes pretty well with WG MOP and prior 2 year's HPs.


----------



## wisconsin

Alena21 said:


> How else they make the masses fight to buy a small piece of porcelain for 5000$


You nailed it my friend. Feeling foolish that I bought it but I still love it.


----------



## gracie05

I really don’t understand the arbitrary rules for this year’s holiday pendant, as my SA “offered” me one with very limited spend both this year (<$5k) and in total. I’m totally in love with this color and really hoping my fair-skinned self can pull it off!

Comparison between the HP and Tiffany pouch/box (mine is really close to the pouch color):




Close up to show the texture:



Comparison of texture between 2022 porcelain HP (bumpy) and 2019 porcelain HP (smooth):





One more comparison between the stock pic my SA sent me and what my eyes perceive as the “true” color. This pendant definitely photographs more blue in some lighting.


----------



## EpiFanatic

gracie05 said:


> I really don’t understand the arbitrary rules for this year’s holiday pendant, as my SA “offered” me one with very limited spend both this year (<$5k) and in total. I’m totally in love with this color and really hoping my fair-skinned self can pull it off!
> 
> Comparison between the HP and Tiffany pouch/box (mine is really close to the pouch color):
> View attachment 5629036
> View attachment 5629038
> 
> 
> Close up to show the texture:
> View attachment 5629040
> 
> 
> Comparison of texture between 2022 porcelain HP (bumpy) and 2019 porcelain HP (smooth):
> View attachment 5629039
> 
> View attachment 5629041
> 
> 
> One more comparison between the stock pic my SA sent me and what my eyes perceive as the “true” color. This pendant definitely photographs more blue in some lighting.
> View attachment 5629042
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629037


Beautiful, congratulations and you’re right. Makes zero sense.


----------



## Coco1982

livluvlux said:


> Received my necklace a few days ago but haven’t had a chance to take pics with daytime natural lighting. Shade varies with warmth of lighting. Mine is relatively smooth but the hi shine reflects small dots of light onto the surface creating a twinkling effect sometimes. Photographs bluer on the iPhone as others have said. Overall mine seems darker than others” pics but again haven’t had a chance to see it in sunlight yet given the weather and my work schedule.
> My SA didn’t text me of my “approval” until this wk so I think there are more HPs trickling in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626327
> View attachment 5626328
> View attachment 5626329
> 
> 
> Still this is my kind of carribean blue / sea foam green / celadon shade. Very happy.
> 
> View attachment 5626330
> 
> Last pic is with a Tiffany felt bag (also photographing bluer than true shade)


What's the size (small or medium) of your perlée ring ? And the colour? Thanks


----------



## AlexaKate

Hey guys, just got offered one today, last spending is the yg clover bangle in December last year and since then didn’t buy anything for this year


----------



## Coco1982

AlexaKate said:


> Hey guys, just got offered one today, last spending is the yg clover bangle in December last year and since then didn’t buy anything for this year


So, it seems that everybody who wants one gonna have one....no need to have a long history of purchase...
Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Isabelle_ann

The whole shenanigans seem to be BS. I find it very distasteful.


----------



## hoot

I never inquired about the HP and was offered one yesterday. I declined. My purchase history is small. One pendant in 2022 and nothing in 2021. USA

I am hopeful those who want it will own it soon!


----------



## Newbie2016

I got into the brand during the pandemic so all purchases were online.  I got a voicemail offering me the HP last week. 
I love darker blues so this isn’t for me…

There is definitely some deliberate “manufactured”hype…I think most who want it will get it.


----------



## cloee

Maybe they produced a lot and needed to create the hype so everyone will want it. I still don’t have mine. Seems my boutique didn’t receive everything yet from what they were allocated. It’s not standalone so they prob don’t have much yet, don’t really know at this point.


----------



## cali_to_ny

Maybe they have extra HP inventory on hand this year since they haven't yet put it on the website like they did last year?


----------



## KittyCattt

cloee said:


> Maybe they produced a lot and needed to create the hype so everyone will want it. I still don’t have mine. Seems my boutique didn’t receive everything yet from what they were allocated. It’s not standalone so they prob don’t have much yet, don’t really know at this point.


Same boat, still waiting for mine as well... Obviously not the richest fish in the sea but I have bought a good amount from the same SA.


----------



## Avamom

Sigh~~~I haven’t get any offer from Dallas Boutique. From boutique-Purchased 10 motif blue agate 2021. YG magic alhambra bracelet 2022. Purchases before 2021 were all from Neiman Marcus VCA.


----------



## DemimaJ

sunshineshiney said:


> Do you have a VCA purchase history anywhere else, or only at Harrods?


I've purchased at 1 other london location (selfridges), abroad and online.  Still no luck being "offered" a HP...
I never bothered building up an SA relationship; as never had a problem getting the pieces I wanted before.
Maybe it's the weak pound- but VCA london is dry!


----------



## dmw

waterlily112 said:


> My SA in the Paris boutique informed me that I'm qualified to purchase one too, but the next batch won't be available until early-mid November, which right on time for my trip. I shall see it in person before deciding if I like it, since it looks different in every photo


Would you be able to share your SA, or any VCA SA in Paris contact info? I will be in Paris next month looking for a few items


----------



## kimber418

Avamom said:


> Sigh~~~I haven’t get any offer from Dallas Boutique. From boutique-Purchased 10 motif blue agate 2021. YG magic alhambra bracelet 2022. Purchases before 2021 were all from Neiman Marcus VCA.


Why don't you reach out to Dallas Boutique?   You might be surprised that say YES!


----------



## vcaobsess

My SA said they have one on hold for me but waiting for approval to sell. Anyone else??


----------



## EpiFanatic

Funny how the color it sits on completely changes how your eyes see the color.  Same piece. Same room.


----------



## Avamom

kimber418 said:


> Why don't you reach out to Dallas Boutique?   You might be surprised that say YES!


I did, twice.


----------



## kimber418

Avamom said:


> I did, twice.


That is a bummer!  I have a feeling some more Holiday Pendants will become available!  Do not give up!


----------



## BWM

EpiFanatic said:


> Funny how the color it sits on completely changes how your eyes see the color.  Same piece. Same room.
> 
> View attachment 5629697
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629698
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629699
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629700


LOVE!!!


----------



## sunshineshiney

DemimaJ said:


> I've purchased at 1 other london location (selfridges), abroad and online.  Still no luck being "offered" a HP...
> I never bothered building up an SA relationship; as never had a problem getting the pieces I wanted before.
> Maybe it's the weak pound- but VCA london is dry!


Since you have purchased online, try contacting them via their online boutique/e-commerce phone number. Let them know you don’t have a SA (they will pull up your purchase history) and would like the opportunity to purchase this year’s HP. 
Good luck


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

DemimaJ said:


> I've purchased at 1 other london location (selfridges), abroad and online.  Still no luck being "offered" a HP...
> I never bothered building up an SA relationship; as never had a problem getting the pieces I wanted before.
> Maybe it's the weak pound- but VCA london is dry!





sunshineshiney said:


> Since you have purchased online, try contacting them via their online boutique/e-commerce phone number. Let them know you don’t have a SA (they will pull up your purchase history) and would like the opportunity to purchase this year’s HP.
> Good luck



Did you ask an SA from your reference store?

I hadn't had luck with the HP either. I later heard that I can only try for an HP if an SA from my "reference" boutique requested one for me. I just called the e-boutique and they let me know that mine is actually set as the flagship store in New York even though I've never shopped from there. So it's probably because my first purchase was online? 

Anywho, this may be one of the factors why you haven't been offered one yet?


----------



## Isabelle_ann

For the people worrying that they have not spent enough- I have only bought the Hp2021 and I will be able to get one from the second batch. So  it is all bogus stuff we all have been fed. As a young client just opening to this brand I don’t really like this behaviour. It feels like bullying and gaslighting.


----------



## kcavatu

All this for a manufactured piece of porcelain. With VCA's reputation and the availability of natural stones, many of them quite inexpensive, this was the best they could come up with? And then the, you have to be asked to buy our porcelain??? This makes me think less of VCA.

I know Hermes also gives the run around about being chosen to be able to buy something, but they've managed to maintain the same level of quality of their goods........they aren't resorting to manufactured materials.


----------



## oohshinythings

kcavatu said:


> All this for a manufactured piece of porcelain. With VCA's reputation and the availability of natural stones, many of them quite inexpensive, this was the best they could come up with? And then the, you have to be asked to buy our porcelain??? This makes me think less of VCA.
> 
> I know Hermes also gives the run around about being chosen to be able to buy something, but they've managed to maintain the same level of quality of their goods........they aren't resorting to manufactured materials.


I agree the marketing tactics this year seem over the top (and let's be honest it is just all marketing), but I don't think it's fair to say it's a lower quality product just because it's made of porcelain. It's probably true that the *cost of raw materials* for them is lower in a porcelain piece vs a natural stone one, but the savoir-faire and craftsmanship that goes into make an Alhambra motif isn't less because the material costs less. There have been plenty of Sevres porcelain and even letterwood pieces in the Alhambra collection's history.

As for pricing it the same/higher than previous year's HP of equal or higher-cost materials? Hate to say it but 1) inflation is real, and 2) the market ultimately sets the price. If clients still buy, then they'll keep raising the prices.


----------



## Yramnna

Just curious how much this year’s HP is? My SA said he put me down in the waitlist a while back and promised to let me know once one becomes available since HQ in Paris already have allocated supply….?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Yramnna said:


> Just curious how much this year’s HP is? My SA said he put me down in the waitlist a while back and promised to let me know once one becomes available since HQ in Paris already have allocated supply….?


It’s $4,050 USD.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Good luck to everyone. Thinking positive thoughts.


----------



## Yramnna

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> It’s $4,050 USD.


Thank you!  
Not sure if I want one. Just curious as to how they allocate the HP. He did say that’s why it’s best to stay with one SA vs more than one including e-boutique.


----------



## inadaze77

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> It’s $4,050 USD.


Does anyone happen to know the price in EUR or GBP? Thanks!


----------



## AlexaKate

Just visited my SA to pick up my piece from second batch, her version is corporate chose a list of client for them first, when they know certain customers are not on the list they can bargain for them for second batch, dunno just some gossip, share my necklace without any filter, straight from iPhone


----------



## sunshineshiney

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> Did you ask an SA from your reference store?
> 
> I hadn't had luck with the HP either. I later heard that I can only try for an HP if an SA from my "reference" boutique requested one for me. I just called the e-boutique and they let me know that mine is actually set as the flagship store in New York even though I've never shopped from there. So it's probably because my first purchase was online?
> 
> Anywho, this may be one of the factors why you haven't been offered one yet?


Are you located on the east coast? I wonder if they chose the NYFS location because it is closest to you? 

My first few purchases were also online/via phone, but with an assigned SA. When I inquired about an item that the online boutique did not have, my SA said she would connect me to a physical boutique that could fulfill my request. She gave me a few locations to choose from. 

If you continue to shop with their e-boutique moving forward, I suggest to call or email them when wanting to place a new order (instead of “add to cart”). This way you can build a relationship with a SA who can assist you with all requests in the years to come .


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

sunshineshiney said:


> Are you located on the east coast? I wonder if they chose the NYFS location because it is closest to you?
> 
> My first few purchases were also online/via phone, but with an assigned SA. When I inquired about an item that the online boutique did not have, my SA said she would connect me to a physical boutique that could fulfill my request. She gave me a few locations to choose from.
> 
> If you continue to shop with their e-boutique moving forward, I suggest to call or email them when wanting to place a new order (instead of “add to cart”). This way you can build a relationship with a SA who can assist you with all requests in the years to come .



I'm waaay aways from NY. I'm pretty sure I was assigned there since my first purchase was purely online. It wasn't until my next purchase that I was referred to an SA at a physical location, because the piece I wanted wasn't available online. 

So I guess this is a bit of a PSA for new folks!


----------



## Avamom

I inquired about HP again today. I was told that I am 1 of the 10 nominated for HP by SA. Maybe  Hopefully  I can get one later?!? I was told HP price will not effected by price increase. Will stay at $4050 plus tax.


----------



## kimber418

AlexaKate said:


> Just visited my SA to pick up my piece from second batch, her version is corporate chose a list of client for them first, when they know certain customers are not on the list they can bargain for them for second batch, dunno just some gossip, share my necklace without any filter, straight from iPhone
> 
> View attachment 5630084


Beautiful!!!  That RING also!  Is it VCA?


----------



## sunshineshiney

kimber418 said:


> Beautiful!!!  That RING also!  Is it VCA?


Looks like a Perlee ring


----------



## pookyd

inadaze77 said:


> Does anyone happen to know the price in EUR or GBP? Thanks!


I believe it’s €4350


----------



## AlexaKate

kimber418 said:


> Beautiful!!!  That RING also!  Is it VCA?


Thanks! Not perlee ring, it’s their Estelle eternity wedding band, my first piece of VCA that get me into this slipppery slope hahaha my SA told me Estelle ring more polishing work for the beads so it will appear smaller and the beads curve more into the row of diamonds than the perlee version


----------



## JulesB68

inadaze77 said:


> Does anyone happen to know the price in EUR or GBP? Thanks!


£3,600


----------



## cali_to_ny

against H Bleu Atoll…


----------



## sunshineshiney

Back home now and took some comparison photos like many of you. I included the Tiffany blue, a turquoise bracelet, and my mint green WOC.
The pics are unedited/unfiltered, taken in the daytime with some natural light through the windows. 

My eyes only see a pastel blue when looking at it. My friend and SIL saw me wearing the HP and both said they see it as green with a hint of blue. 
As stated by others, the shade can vary based on lighting, time of day, what it is against or next to, etc.

I noticed white around the edges of the porcelain, but it doesn’t bother me. It’s more visible in photos than IRL. 
My HP has the texture/waves, but it’s only visible in certain angles. I was not able to capture it on my iPhone. 

Still very much in love with the HP! I continue to hope that everyone who wants one is given the opportunity to purchase it.


----------



## Lien

sunshineshiney said:


> Back home now and took some comparison photos like many of you. I included the Tiffany blue, a turquoise bracelet, and my mint green WOC.
> The pics are unedited/unfiltered, taken in the daytime with some natural light through the windows.
> 
> My eyes only see a pastel blue when looking at it. My friend and SIL saw me wearing the HP and both said they see it as green with a hint of blue.
> As stated by others, the shade can vary based on lighting, time of day, what it is against or next to, etc.
> 
> I noticed white around the edges of the porcelain, but it doesn’t bother me. It’s more visible in photos than IRL.
> My HP has the texture/waves, but it’s only visible in certain angles. I was not able to capture it on my iPhone.
> 
> Still very much in love with the HP! I continue to hope that everyone who wants one is given the opportunity to purchase it.
> 
> View attachment 5631201
> View attachment 5631202
> View attachment 5631203
> View attachment 5631204



This is very helpful.  Thank you so much.  It's GORGEOUS!  Can't wait to lay my hands on mine (it's ready.  I haven't picked it up yet).


----------



## kadmia

My SA was able to offer me the HP after previously saying she could not! So for those still hoping for one, I think there's more availability than we thought!

Mine does have white edges, though I will say when worn it's not noticeable at all. I hope you all get a chance to see it in person. The watercolor effect is sooo pretty and hard to capture in photos.

Definitely has a seafoam green color to it, and in person I can see why it's described as green rather than blue. This photo is in daylight, and pretty true to life. It might be even a touch more green than it photographs here.

Will be wearing with WG diamond studs as it's my first WG VCA piece. Now I'm wondering what WG VCA earrings I should add to my wishlist to go with the HP!?


----------



## Lien

kadmia said:


> My SA was able to offer me the HP after previously saying she could not! So for those still hoping for one, I think there's more availability than we thought!
> 
> Mine does have white edges, though I will say when worn it's not noticeable at all. I hope you all get a chance to see it in person. The watercolor effect is sooo pretty and hard to capture in photos.
> 
> Definitely has a seafoam green color to it, and in person I can see why it's described as green rather than blue. This photo is in daylight, and pretty true to life. It might be even a touch more green than it photographs here.
> 
> Will be wearing with WG diamond studs as it's my first WG VCA piece. Now I'm wondering what WG VCA earrings I should add to my wishlist to go with the HP!?
> 
> View attachment 5631525


Beautiful collection.  I am so sad though looking at the Ltd Ed onyx earrings as mine were stolen from me.

I vote WG guilloche earrings.


----------



## kadmia

Lien said:


> Beautiful collection.  I am so sad though looking at the Ltd Ed onyx earrings as mine were stolen from me.
> 
> I vote WG guilloche earrings.


I love that idea. Or maybe WG sweet pave? I haven't tried the sweet size yet though! 

Oh no, I'm so sorry your Onyx earrings were stolen!! How awful!!  No chance of getting them back?


----------



## Lien

kadmia said:


> I love that idea. Or maybe WG sweet pave? I haven't tried the sweet size yet though!
> 
> Oh no, I'm so sorry your Onyx earrings were stolen!! How awful!!  No chance of getting them back?



Try and see how you feel.

Nope.  I have no idea where they went.  They were taken by someone who was in my employment.  Police were involved but nothing was recovered.


----------



## kadmia

Lien said:


> Try and see how you feel.
> 
> Nope.  I have no idea where they went.  They were taken by someone who was in my employment.  Police were involved but nothing was recovered.


I'm so so sorry.


----------



## Lien

kadmia said:


> I'm so so sorry.


Thank you. x


----------



## jenaps

Here it is next to some other colors!


----------



## nycmamaofone

jenaps said:


> Here it is next to some other colors!
> 
> View attachment 5631544


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## KittyCattt

Just curious, when does holiday pendant stop being *offered* in previous years? I know there wasn't any game back then, so I guess when is the latest that one has been able to purchase in the past? Just wondering if there is still hope for me at all lol. TIA!


----------



## mikimoto007

KittyCattt said:


> Just curious, when does holiday pendant stop being *offered* in previous years? I know there wasn't any game back then, so I guess when is the latest that one has been able to purchase in the past? Just wondering if there is still hope for me at all lol. TIA!


I think for the year of blue porcelain it was still around in April to May of the following year....I think for the WG guilloche pieces were coming in Feb of the following year but I think they had already been allocated?


----------



## cindy05

Good day all! Here is my contribution to this thread.


----------



## kadmia

The celadon HP with a celadon Hermes 90


----------



## KittyCattt

mikimoto007 said:


> I think for the year of blue porcelain it was still around in April to May of the following year....I think for the WG guilloche pieces were coming in Feb of the following year but I think they had already been allocated?


Right this year no one knows what's going to happen, but thanks for responding!!


----------



## kimber418

jenaps said:


> Here it is next to some other colors!
> 
> View attachment 5631544


Love this!


----------



## snnysmm

kadmia said:


> The celadon HP with a celadon Hermes 90
> 
> View attachment 5631644


Love this look!!  Could you please let me know which H scarf this is?


----------



## sunshineshiney

Lien said:


> Try and see how you feel.
> 
> Nope.  I have no idea where they went.  They were taken by someone who was in my employment.  Police were involved but nothing was recovered.


How terrible. I am so sorry this happened to you! I hope they find its way back to you one day


----------



## kadmia

snnysmm said:


> Love this look!!  Could you please let me know which H scarf this is?


Thank you!! It's Tous Les Bateaux Du Monde. I think it was released around 8-10 years ago


----------



## snnysmm

kadmia said:


> Thank you!! It's Tous Les Bateaux Du Monde. I think it was released around 8-10 years ago


Ah, got it.  Thanks for the information.  It is so so gorgeous and goes perfectly with the pendant!


----------



## park56

Lien said:


> Beautiful collection.  I am so sad though looking at the Ltd Ed onyx earrings as mine were stolen from me.
> 
> I vote WG guilloche earrings.



I’m so sorry. That’s so awful and such a violation.


----------



## Julie’s Purse Closet

kadmia said:


> The celadon HP with a celadon Hermes 90
> 
> View attachment 5631644


So beautiful!! Love!!


----------



## DeryaHm

kadmia said:


> The celadon HP with a celadon Hermes 90
> 
> View attachment 5631644


Beautiful! FWIW as it looks on my phone this photo is the closest to how the HP or anyway my HP looks in real life


----------



## mommafahionista

jenaps said:


> Here it is next to some other colors!
> 
> View attachment 5631544


You HP color looks very close to your sweet turquoise earrings. Could easily be worn together. Beautiful


----------



## kadmia

Julie’s Purse Closet said:


> So beautiful!! Love!!


Thank you!!   


DeryaHm said:


> Beautiful! FWIW as it looks on my phone this photo is the closest to how the HP or anyway my HP looks in real life


It's really hard to photograph, isn't it? It looks a touch washed out here next to my darker sweater, but I agree pretty close to real life!


----------



## NewBe

kadmia said:


> The celadon HP with a celadon Hermes 90
> 
> View attachment 5631644


May I ask what’s the name of this Hermes scarf?  Is it current season?
TIA


----------



## NewBe

KittyCattt said:


> Just curious, when does holiday pendant stop being *offered* in previous years? I know there wasn't any game back then, so I guess when is the latest that one has been able to purchase in the past? Just wondering if there is still hope for me at all lol. TIA!


I got the rhodonite around March


----------



## kadmia

NewBe said:


> May I ask what’s the name of this Hermes scarf?  Is it current season?
> TIA


It is Tous Les Bateaux Du Monde, and I believe it was released around 8-10 years ago


----------



## NewBe

kadmia said:


> It is Tous Les Bateaux Du Monde, and I believe it was released around 8-10 years ago


Thanks so much.  So sad it’s not recent.  It’s so pretty.


----------



## Roro18

Just curious, did anyone else receive a receipt with a different individual number on receipt vs. authenticity card? SA says the one on the receipt is the product code. Serial number on the authenticity card matches the necklace.


----------



## nicole0612

Roro18 said:


> Just curious, did anyone else receive a receipt with a different individual number on receipt vs. authenticity card? SA says the one on the receipt is the product code. Serial number on the authenticity card matches the necklace.


Sometimes the serial number is not on the receipt (it was not when I purchased at Neiman Marcus, but was when I purchased from the boutique).


----------



## sunshineshiney

Roro18 said:


> Just curious, did anyone else receive a receipt with a different individual number on receipt vs. authenticity card? SA says the one on the receipt is the product code. Serial number on the authenticity card matches the necklace.


My reference number & serial number match my invoice & authenticity card; serial number also matches with my necklace. I’ve never had the numbers mismatched on any of my VCA creations. 

My reference number is the same as yours. (I got an email notification for your post, which shows the image you shared. The image is not loading for me here though, fyi). 

Try speaking with your boutique’s manager and/or try calling your country’s e-boutique phone number and see what they say…it’s possible they made a mistake


----------



## Enchantingsummer

kadmia said:


> The celadon HP with a celadon Hermes 90
> 
> View attachment 5631644


Stunning ! I love your scarf pairing. I have the same scarf in the pink colorway!


----------



## Enchantingsummer

KittyCattt said:


> Just curious, when does holiday pendant stop being *offered* in previous years? I know there wasn't any game back then, so I guess when is the latest that one has been able to purchase in the past? Just wondering if there is still hope for me at all lol. TIA!


Depends on the year but don’t despair- I just got invited to purchase one. Paris is taking a long time to “approve” clients.


----------



## jenaps

mommafahionista said:


> You HP color looks very close to your sweet turquoise earrings. Could easily be worn together. Beautiful


Yes I’ve been wearing them together sometimes!  They’re not an exact match but far enough away from each other that they look like a match!


----------



## KittyCattt

Enchantingsummer said:


> Depends on the year but don’t despair- I just got invited to purchase one. Paris is taking a long time to “approve” clients.


Congratulations!! I hope I'll hear some good news too soon


----------



## Buxey

Hi everyone! Does anyone know if the second wave HP pendants are offered to Boston boutique clients? I contacted my SA early Oct and was told that I’ll be added to the waitlist.  Haven’t heard back yet. I don’t want to sound too ‘desperate’  and text my SA if I was approved for the second wave.. Thxx


----------



## sunshineshiney

Buxey said:


> Hi everyone! Does anyone know if the second wave HP pendants are offered to Boston boutique clients? I contacted my SA early Oct and was told that I’ll be added to the waitlist.  Haven’t heard back yet. I don’t want to sound too ‘desperate’  and text my SA if I was approved for the second wave.. Thxx


It sounds like shipments and quantities vary from boutique to boutique. Since you haven’t heard from your SA since early October, it can’t hurt to ask if your SA has an ETA for you.


----------



## A.Ali

Was lucky enough to be able to get it for my wife


----------



## Shiva2009

I was just offered one! There is still hope for people who did not get it


----------



## inadaze77

My friend reached out to her SA frm overseas and managed to kinda? secure one? Nt sure yet.. Her SA told her to contact her on a certain date, bt when she did the SA mention to contact her again the next week bcs they sold out of insurance? And will hv mre coming nxt week, does anyone happen to knw wht that means?


----------



## sunshineshiney

inadaze77 said:


> My friend reached out to her SA frm overseas and managed to kinda? secure one? Nt sure yet.. Her SA told her to contact her on a certain date, bt when she did the SA mention to contact her again the next week bcs they sold out of insurance? And will hv mre coming nxt week, does anyone happen to knw wht that means?


Sounds like they’re just waiting for more inventory…?


----------



## hxw5218

Buxey said:


> Hi everyone! Does anyone know if the second wave HP pendants are offered to Boston boutique clients? I contacted my SA early Oct and was told that I’ll be added to the waitlist.  Haven’t heard back yet. I don’t want to sound too ‘desperate’  and text my SA if I was approved for the second wave.. Thxx


I haven't heard any new updates from my Boston SA yet (been trying to get one since the start of Oct). Since it's almost Nov and the WG guiloche bracelet is about to be released... I might get that one instead!


----------



## M.D

hxw5218 said:


> I haven't heard any new updates from my Boston SA yet (been trying to get one since the start of Oct). Since it's almost Nov and the WG guiloche bracelet is about to be released... I might get that one instead!


Do you have any SAs in Boston you recommend? Hoping to connect with one at a boutique as I mainly shop online!


----------



## sunshineshiney

M.D said:


> Do you have any SAs in Boston you recommend? Hoping to connect with one at a boutique as I mainly shop online!


I suggest calling the number on their website. You will be connected to a SA with their online boutique immediately, who will be able to access your purchase history. They should be able to help you and connect/refer you to a SA in Boston or any city you request


----------



## Roro18

sunshineshiney said:


> My reference number & serial number match my invoice & authenticity card; serial number also matches with my necklace. I’ve never had the numbers mismatched on any of my VCA creations.
> 
> My reference number is the same as yours. (I got an email notification for your post, which shows the image you shared. The image is not loading for me here though, fyi).
> 
> Try speaking with your boutique’s manager and/or try calling your country’s e-boutique phone number and see what they say…it’s possible they made a mistake


I did double check and it was a mistake! Glad I caught it


----------



## sassification

tenshix said:


> This is very disappointing. I was told by my US SA that the allocation of this year’s HP depends on your relationship/spend with home store. But I don’t want to be bound to make my purchases based on 1 location because I will also purchase where they have stock, eg. online boutique, another location if they’re unable to move stock for me, or while I’m traveling.
> 
> It is odd that they don’t want to reward customers by overall spend worldwide as there are plenty of customers who spend overseas in other countries while on vacation. I suppose it’s their attempt to make the HP more exclusive but it only turns me off and will not change my spending behavior. I will continue to spend when and where I see fit, not just one location to appease them. The company should feel so lucky at all that customers are choosing to spend money with them instead of other jewelry brands.


Totally and exactlt! I had a unique incident with a previous HP, that i was offered at another store (not my main store) when i was previously told definitely not avail anymore. So obviously i jumped to get it. Lo and behold, when i went to my home store, my SA surprised me with the same HP that was supposedly not coming anymore.. i can tell my SA got upset , started telling me how they recognise expenses by store and not total across stores when i asked about it


----------



## waterlily112

sassification said:


> Totally and exactlt! I had a unique incident with a previous HP, that i was offered at another store (not my main store) when i was previously told definitely not avail anymore. So obviously i jumped to get it. Lo and behold, when i went to my home store, my SA surprised me with the same HP that was supposedly not coming anymore.. i can tell my SA got upset , started telling me how they recognise expenses by store and not total across stores when i asked about it


Agreed wholeheartedly. This also contradict with what the customer service reps have been preaching, that regardless of the boutiques we've shopped at or only through e-boutique, it doesn't really matter because 'we're just one big family'...But then Glen Coco got all the candy canes while some got none  I barely made the cut in Paris but then I wouldn't have been offered one this year if I didn't already have a trip planned plus I had to call customer service rep multiple times to get in contact with the Paris boutique in order to get on the list, tentatively, because as I was told, no stock until November. This whole HP offering is so bizarre.


----------



## sassification

waterlily112 said:


> Agreed wholeheartedly. This also contradict with what the customer service reps have been preaching, that regardless of the boutiques we've shopped at or only through e-boutique, it doesn't really matter because 'we're just one big family'...But then Glen Coco got all the candy canes while some got none  I barely made the cut in Paris but then I wouldn't have been offered one this year if I didn't already have a trip planned plus I had to call customer service rep multiple times to get in contact with the Paris boutique in order to get on the list, tentatively, because as I was told, no stock until November. This whole HP offering is so bizarre.



After 2 HP, which i have both sold, i dont really want to go through the whole saga again. And i am thankfully also over pendants, at least VCA pendant. I got my hp around mar or apr, so i think likely they will have subsequent batches coming for those who r keen?

Also, i am slightly annoyed that one of the HP i sold is getting flipped for an added 1K at a reseller. I sold directly to a buyer who obviously bought it as my price was good and knows she can flip it for more profits -.-


----------



## Icyjade

The cynic in me can’t help but think this is a marketing strategy thought up by HQ: 
- Tell clients how limited something is and drum up desirability (and buying panic amongst clients)
- Hope that all clients offered a “limited“ piece buys immediately because oh it’s so limited right
- Suddenly there is decent supply after all, and hey everyone who wants to buy one can get it and oh false alarm people.


----------



## waterlily112

sassification said:


> After 2 HP, which i have both sold, i dont really want to go through the whole saga again. And i am thankfully also over pendants, at least VCA pendant. I got my hp around mar or apr, so i think likely they will have subsequent batches coming for those who r keen?
> 
> Also, i am slightly annoyed that one of the HP i sold is getting flipped for an added 1K at a reseller. I sold directly to a buyer who obviously bought it as my price was good and knows she can flip it for more profits -.-


Same with you on the pendants, I've realized my most worn VCA pieces are all in the sweet size and I rarely reach for the HPs anymore, may let go of the spam one day and only keep the WG one since it was a gift from my SO. Hope everyone who wanted the HP end up getting it though, I do have a feeling they'll have more in stock in the upcoming months. By then many clients already lost interest in the HP and end up getting something else


----------



## sassification

waterlily112 said:


> Same with you on the pendants, I've realized my most worn VCA pieces are all in the sweet size and I rarely reach for the HPs anymore, may let go of the spam one day and only keep the WG one since it was a gift from my SO. Hope everyone who wanted the HP end up getting it though, I do have a feeling they'll have more in stock in the upcoming months. By then many clients already lost interest in the HP and end up getting something else



I had a sweet pave wg pendant too, my first VCA piece but i also let that go, albeit at a loss because i got it initially as i thought i couldnt get the HP 2020. Now i am tempted to get the sweet YG mop piece but i feel like the shifting around of the pendant will drive me nuts. Lol. Thats the main reason why i sold mine.

Funny how preferences can change so drastically over 2 or 3 ywars


----------



## Simbacat

Picked up mine today. I love the colour so much


----------



## sunshineshiney

Simbacat said:


> Picked up mine today. I love the colour so much
> 
> View attachment 5639058


 Congrats!!! Looks lovely on you!


----------



## jenaps

Did everyone that wanted one get it or are people still waiting?


----------



## Avamom

jenaps said:


> Did everyone that wanted one get it or are people still waiting?


I am still waiting. Positive thoughts……


----------



## kimber418

waterlily112 said:


> Same with you on the pendants, I've realized my most worn VCA pieces are all in the sweet size and I rarely reach for the HPs anymore, may let go of the spam one day and only keep the WG one since it was a gift from my SO. Hope everyone who wanted the HP end up getting it though, I do have a feeling they'll have more in stock in the upcoming months. By then many clients already lost interest in the HP and end up getting something else


Wow.....nothing like staying positive!  I never thought of my VCA holiday pendants as "spam".


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

jenaps said:


> Did everyone that wanted one get it or are people still waiting?



I'm technically waiting as I haven't gotten an outright "no"...yet. But no matter. I've already moved on and am looking to get a new car sooner rather than later. Tehe!


----------



## stephbb9

jenaps said:


> Did everyone that wanted one get it or are people still waiting?


US told me no. Still waiting to hear back from France but most likely no because I can’t travel until February. Very disappointed in these new rules that make no sense. I spent plenty but too much in France according to them.


----------



## waterlily112

kimber418 said:


> Wow.....nothing like staying positive!  I never thought of my VCA holiday pendants as "spam".



Haha mine kinda look like spam though cos it has a decent amount of light pink marbles   My SO said it reminds him of wagyu beef


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

stephbb9 said:


> US told me no. Still waiting to hear back from France but most likely no because I can’t travel until February. Very disappointed in these new rules that make no sense. I spent plenty but too much in France according to them.



This may be the first time I've heard a company complain that a customer is spending _ too_ much. Ugh, I'm so sorry. Maybe an HP will fall into your lap right as you're ready to travel!


----------



## Bethc

Just wanted to share mine, it came back from being lengthened today. I love that it’s such a saturated color


----------



## WITHLOVELARA

jenaps said:


> Did everyone that wanted one get it or are people still waiting?


still waiting...I don't even think about it as much, if offered I will take if not money will go for a new bag.


----------



## tenshix

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share mine, it came back from being lengthened today. I love that it’s such a saturated color
> 
> View attachment 5639607


She looks right at home with your WG pieces! So lovely!


----------



## kimber418

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share mine, it came back from being lengthened today. I love that it’s such a saturated color
> 
> View attachment 5639607


Love your white  gold collection SO much!


----------



## allanrvj

Bethc said:


> Just wanted to share mine, it came back from being lengthened today. I love that it’s such a saturated color
> 
> View attachment 5639607


such a pretty picture!


----------



## Shiva2009

So they have received more HP in US today !❤️


----------



## oceanblueapril

Just wanted to share mine. 
It’s truly a  pretty and clean color.


----------



## park56

oceanblueapril said:


> Just wanted to share mine.
> It’s truly a  pretty and clean color.
> View attachment 5640401
> View attachment 5640403
> 
> View attachment 5640402




What a collection - and your bracelets are so pretty too!


----------



## oceanblueapril

park56 said:


> What a collection - and your bracelets are so pretty too!


Thank you!

I love crisp clean look chalcedony bracelet brings and sparkle sunflower bracelet❤️


----------



## VCACC

oceanblueapril said:


> Just wanted to share mine.
> It’s truly a  pretty and clean color.
> View attachment 5640401
> View attachment 5640403
> 
> View attachment 5640402


Wahou yours is so pretty, such a beautiful baby blue color! We don't see any green on it, and seems to be very smooth and well saturated!


----------



## BWM

Thrilled to finally receive my HP after being lengthened by 1”!


----------



## BWM

Size comparison to my MA pendant:


----------



## jenaps

BWM said:


> Size comparison to my MA pendant:
> 
> View attachment 5641828


Beautiful!  Have you tried layering them!?


----------



## BWM




----------



## hja

I was wondering that in the event the pendant chips (years later), would VCA be able to replace the porcelain?


----------



## VCACC

waterlily112 said:


> My SA in the Paris boutique informed me that I'm qualified to purchase one too, but the next batch won't be available until early-mid November, which right on time for my trip. I shall see it in person before deciding if I like it, since it looks different in every photo


May i ask if your main boutique is Paris or do you also purchase elsewhere in the world or online...? And do we need to be french to purchase it from the Paris boutique ?


----------



## sunshineshiney

hja said:


> I was wondering that in the event the pendant chips (years later), would VCA be able to replace the porcelain?


Good question. I haven’t heard a solid answer regarding this yet. However in general, all VCA pieces are typically repairable, for a fee.


----------



## waterlily112

VCACC said:


> May i ask if your main boutique is Paris or do you also purchase elsewhere in the world or online...? And do we need to be french to purchase it from the Paris boutique ?


I've purchased several perlee pieces from the Paris boutique a few years ago, and then a sweet 16 motif and sweet pendant this year under my US profile from the e-boutique. When I reach out to my go-to customer service rep about the HP, he was able confirm my previous purchases from Paris and inform me that I can purchase one when I'm in Paris, and connected me with a local SA there. I guess he just put my home store to Paris since I have an older profile there with higher spending, plus I don't live near any VCA boutique in the US. I'm definitely not French.


----------



## BWM

Here’s a fun pic of the center diamond under my hearts and arrow viewer:


----------



## BWM

jenaps said:


> Beautiful!  Have you tried layering them!?


Not yet but may have to try that out sometime!


----------



## VCACC

waterlily112 said:


> I've purchased several perlee pieces from the Paris boutique a few years ago, and then a sweet 16 motif and sweet pendant this year under my US profile from the e-boutique. When I reach out to my go-to customer service rep about the HP, he was able confirm my previous purchases from Paris and inform me that I can purchase one when I'm in Paris, and connected me with a local SA there. I guess he just put my home store to Paris since I have an older profile there with higher spending, plus I don't live near any VCA boutique in the US. I'm definitely not French.


Thank you very much for your response  !


----------



## Simbacat

hja said:


> I was wondering that in the event the pendant chips (years later), would VCA be able to replace the porcelain?


I am wondering the same thing. 

I have read an article from ******** (about care and maintenance of different vca stones) that for porcelain HP, we need to be careful as the porcelain cannot be replaced. I am not sure whether the information is accurate or not.


----------



## hja

sunshineshiney said:


> Good question. I haven’t heard a solid answer regarding this yet. However in general, all VCA pieces are typically repairable, for a fee.





Simbacat said:


> I am wondering the same thing.
> 
> I have read an article from ******** (about care and maintenance of different vca stones) that for porcelain HP, we need to be careful as the porcelain cannot be replaced. I am not sure whether the information is accurate or not.



Yes I thought I read somewhere (in the forum?) that VCA does not replace/repair porcelain HP. So just wanted to see if this was true.


----------



## sunshineshiney

Simbacat said:


> I am wondering the same thing.
> 
> I have read an article from ******** (about care and maintenance of different vca stones) that for porcelain HP, we need to be careful as the porcelain cannot be replaced. I am not sure whether the information is accurate or not.





hja said:


> Yes I thought I read somewhere (in the forum?) that VCA does not replace/repair porcelain HP. So just wanted to see if this was true.



I remember that article but skimmed thru it as I did my own research before purchasing my first VCA piece a few years ago. I did not pay any attention to the porcelain part . I assumed porcelain is durable since it is used for dishes, so I have been wearing mine pretty much all the time.

A quick google search states porcelain (not specifically Sevres Porcelain) “_is highly durable in high fire & freezing temperatures…and scratch resistant._”

I’m going to reach out to my SA and will report back here . I know her initial response will be “I have reached out to Paris and am awaiting their response.”

Stay tuned…


----------



## EpiFanatic

BWM said:


> Here’s a fun pic of the center diamond under my hearts and arrow viewer:
> 
> View attachment 5641998


What a small but mighty beautifully cut diamond.  Love this so much.


----------



## pblog1

Has anyone been offered the pendant recently?


----------



## stephbb9

pblog1 said:


> Has anyone been offered the pendant recently?


I finally got mine yesterday in the US.


----------



## CHL

I was told no before, but finally got mine today. Also US. 


pblog1 said:


> Has anyone been offered the pendant recently?


----------



## kimikaze

pblog1 said:


> Has anyone been offered the pendant recently?


Yes! Was offered one a few days ago. Will be picking up tomorrow


----------



## kimber418

hja said:


> I was wondering that in the event the pendant chips (years later), would VCA be able to replace the porcelain?


If a pendant is cared for as "fine" jewelry, the pendant will never chip.  I have been collecting for many years and never have heard of a VanCleef pendant chipping.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Special delivery today! I really love this color. Way more green than most pictures I’ve seen. When I was offered it a couple of weeks ago I asked for the darkest, most deep color that my SA had so maybe that is why.


----------



## Coco1982

I am just wondering if there is anybody hear who regrets having bought the HP...or everybody who got one is still super happy?


----------



## ccnewbie

Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## snnysmm

Coco1982 said:


> I am just wondering if there is anybody hear who regrets having bought the HP...or everybody who got one is still super happy?


I still love it and am happy with it.  I don’t need to style it with anything else.  Just e-ring/wedding band and stainless steel watch and it is perfect for my casual lifestyle.


----------



## lvchanellvr

Coco1982 said:


> I am just wondering if there is anybody hear who regrets having bought the HP...or everybody who got one is still super happy?


No regrets, still happy with mine!


----------



## hja

kimber418 said:


> If a pendant is cared for as "fine" jewelry, the pendant will never chip.  I have been collecting for many years and never have heard of a VanCleef pendant chipping.


Thank you! I was just a bit worried should the stone need replacing, given that it is porcelain. Reassuring to know that the HPs have no such issues.


----------



## wisconsin

Coco1982 said:


> I am just wondering if there is anybody hear who regrets having bought the HP...or everybody who got one is still super happy?


I love mine and wear it a lot.


----------



## JNP

Coco1982 said:


> I am just wondering if there is anybody hear who regrets having bought the HP...or everybody who got one is still super happy?



Very much regret it.  Purchased on SAs advice (who I love) but it’s not for me. I’m afraid to return it - I don’t want to be looked upon negatively and I’m afraid to sell it - fear of being blacklisted.


----------



## Pursi

JNP said:


> Very much regret it.  Purchased on SAs advice (who I love) but it’s not for me. I’m afraid to return it - I don’t want to be looked upon negatively and I’m afraid to sell it - fear of being blacklisted.


Oh no, if you don't loooove it, I'd say return it.  1. some one else's dream will come true and 2. you get what you love!


----------



## cali_to_ny

Pursi said:


> Oh no, if you don't loooove it, I'd say return it.  1. some one else's dream will come true and 2. you get what you love!


+1 definitely return especially since its such an in demand piece! I'm sure your SA would want you to love and wear your pieces, and you don't want to have to keep pretending that you like it.


----------



## JNP

Pursi said:


> Oh no, if you don't loooove it, I'd say return it.  1. some one else's dream will come true and 2. you get what you love!


Forgot to mention I had it extended before I even laid eyes on it - so a return would require special consideration.  Considering I was “offered” the opportunity, I’m afraid if I try to return, I’ll get a black mark under my profile.  Expensive lessons learned.


----------



## EpiFanatic

JNP said:


> Very much regret it.  Purchased on SAs advice (who I love) but it’s not for me. I’m afraid to return it - I don’t want to be looked upon negatively and I’m afraid to sell it - fear of being blacklisted.


No don’t worry. It will take them two seconds to sell it. Are you allowed to get a refund?  Won’t you just get store credit anyway?


----------



## cali_to_ny

JNP said:


> Forgot to mention I had it extended before I even laid eyes on it - so a return would require special consideration.  Considering I was “offered” the opportunity, I’m afraid if I try to return, I’ll get a black mark under my profile.  Expensive lessons learned.


I just can't imagine my SA reacting negatively if I changed my mind about something. I think you should be honest with yours about your feelings and see what he/she suggests.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

JNP said:


> Forgot to mention I had it extended before I even laid eyes on it - so a return would require special consideration.  Considering I was “offered” the opportunity, I’m afraid if I try to return, I’ll get a black mark under my profile.  Expensive lessons learned.



Ooo that complicates thing. I thought "altered" pieces are non-returnable? Hopefully they'll give you store credit at least...


----------



## Pursi

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> Ooo that complicates thing. I thought "altered" pieces are non-returnable? Hopefully they'll give you store credit at least...


Yeah that may make it non returnable I think. May not even get store credit.


----------



## waterlily112

JNP said:


> Forgot to mention I had it extended before I even laid eyes on it - so a return would require special consideration.  Considering I was “offered” the opportunity, I’m afraid if I try to return, I’ll get a black mark under my profile.  Expensive lessons learned.


Oh no it may not even worth to bring this up to the SA at this point if it's nonrefundable. I'm sure there are people who would be happy to buy it off of you, or maybe ask if any of your friends are interested? Just don't sell it to popular preloved website like Fashionphile, where the serial number will be very visible in the listing. Don't want you to get dinged by VCA for reselling the HP


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

waterlily112 said:


> Oh no it may not even worth to bring this up to the SA at this point if it's nonrefundable. I'm sure there are people who would be happy to buy it off of you, or maybe ask if any of your friends are interested? Just don't sell it to popular preloved website like Fashionphile, where the serial number will be very visible in the listing. Don't want you to get dinged by VCA for reselling the HP



Ditto. Plus, the added mark-up from a reseller may put off some buyers since it seems like VCA is still rolling out the HPs. I can see some folks waiting to see if they will get one new in the near future.


----------



## JNP

Pursi said:


> Yeah that may make it non returnable I think. May not even get store credit.


I got the not so subtle hint that it wouldn’t be easy, if at all possible - so I didn’t push - again fear of any black mark on my profile.  I miss the VCA of 10+ years ago.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mine just came in from lengthening. The color is beautiful and blends with my eye color. It also plays off my 16-motif magic.


----------



## tenshix

etoupebirkin said:


> Mine just came in from lengthening. The color is beautiful and blends with my eye color. It also plays off my 16-motif magic.
> 
> View attachment 5646295


Loving these winter tones together and how the stone matches your eyes! It’s so lovely on you!


----------



## Julie’s Purse Closet

Coco1982 said:


> I am just wondering if there is anybody hear who regrets having bought the HP...or everybody who got one is still super happy?


Still super happy! Mine’s a beautiful kind of “Tiffany” blue, saturated/even color (though I find all of the slight variations beautiful). For me, a very wearable and fun, pretty piece!


----------



## VCACC

Julie’s Purse Closet said:


> Still super happy! Mine’s a beautiful kind of “Tiffany” blue, saturated/even color (though I find all of the slight variations beautiful). For me, a very wearable and fun, pretty piece!


Would love to see pictures of it! Hoping to get a Tiffany blue like HP... Would that be the "deeper/darker" version or the lighter color version? In case I get offered one, I can let my SA know my preferences... .


----------



## jenayb

etoupebirkin said:


> Mine just came in from lengthening. The color is beautiful and blends with my eye color. It also plays off my 16-motif magic.
> 
> View attachment 5646295


So lovely!!


----------



## peachybat

I was able to get a HP last week, was surprised when my SA texted me because I don’t feel I spent that much this year and I’m a fairly new client. He actually had 3 HP available. So I think there are still HP being offered, if anyone is still waiting!


----------



## kimber418

I am really loving this Holiday Pendant this year.  It may be my 2nd favorite of all time!   Here is my collection over the years.  I skipped a few years when I was not into the color....


----------



## kimber418

How do I make these photos smaller!  Ugh.....So Sorry!   They won't go smaller!


----------



## nicole0612

kimber418 said:


> I am really loving this Holiday Pendant this year.  It may be my 2nd favorite of all time!   Here is my collection over the years.  I skipped a few years when I was not into the color....
> 
> View attachment 5648801
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648820


Gorgeous pendants, what a lovely HP collection.


----------



## kimber418

nicole0612 said:


> Gorgeous pendants, what a lovely HP collection.


Thank you Nicole!


----------



## missie1

kimber418 said:


> I am really loving this Holiday Pendant this year.  It may be my 2nd favorite of all time!   Here is my collection over the years.  I skipped a few years when I was not into the color....
> 
> View attachment 5648801
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648820


Beautiful collection


----------



## kimber418

Coco1982 said:


> I am just wondering if there is anybody here who regrets having bought the HP...or everybody who got one is still super happy?


I am SUPER HAPPY with my Holiday pendant!


----------



## may3545

Coco1982 said:


> I am just wondering if there is anybody hear who regrets having bought the HP...or everybody who got one is still super happy?


I was blessed to have a friend help me acquire the 2022 Holiday Pendant. I am so happy! It is a special piece that marks a major family move, and the year and color are perfect for the occasion. This will truly be a piece I will reach for often, and has so much meaning. So yea, I am very happy.


----------



## happymuffins

On holidays with my new holiday pendant, what a gorgeous colour  very happy with it, wearing almost non stop and already forgotten to take off for showering twice


----------



## lisawhit

kimber418 said:


> I am SUPER HAPPY with my Holiday pendant!


me too and it's my 1st VCA in white gold


----------



## Notorious Pink

lisawhit said:


> me too and it's my 1st VCA in white gold


Same and same!


----------



## jenaps

Coco1982 said:


> I am just wondering if there is anybody hear who regrets having bought the HP...or everybody who got one is still super happy?


Yes!!! Still very happy.  Though I will say that it’s not my favorite holiday pendant.  The rhodnite one is still my favorite.


----------



## waterlily112

happymuffins said:


> On holidays with my new holiday pendant, what a gorgeous colour  very happy with it, wearing almost non stop and already forgotten to take off for showering twice
> 
> View attachment 5649255
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649257



Pretty! Since porcelain is used for pool tiles and vase/tea set to hold liquid, I'm pretty sure it's one of the few pieces that wouldn't require to taken off for showering hahaha


----------



## kimber418

hja said:


> I was wondering that in the event the pendant chips (years later), would VCA be able to replace the porcelain?


I have been collecting VCA pieces since 1997 and many are porcelain- never had a chip.  I would be willing to bet that a vintage alhambra has never chipped (unless it was stomped on with boots).  Who would do that?


----------



## kimber418

tenshix said:


> Loving these winter tones together and how the stone matches your eyes! It’s so lovely on you!


----------



## kimber418

may3545 said:


> I was blessed to have a friend help me acquire the 2022 Holiday Pendant. I am so happy! It is a special piece that marks a major family move, and the year and color are perfect for the occasion. This will truly be a piece I will reach for often, and has so much meaning. So yea, I am very happy.


So happy for you!  It is fun to read a lovely positive comment!   They are far and few between these days.  Not like the old days on TPF.


----------



## kelsenia

Coco1982 said:


> I am just wondering if there is anybody hear who regrets having bought the HP...or everybody who got one is still super happy?


I really love mine. I'm typically a RG girl, but with the HP, the WG guilloché release + I finally got my MTO WG sweet perlee clover ring, I have been wearing all WG. Its a nice icy look for winter. I've gotten many nice comments about both the HP and the wg guilloche. 
I will say though that I prefer the rhodonite, but both are beautiful.


----------



## chiaoapple

etoupebirkin said:


> Mine just came in from lengthening. The color is beautiful and blends with my eye color. It also plays off my 16-motif magic.
> 
> View attachment 5646295


Just have to say again how much I love the 16 motif on you! The HP is a cute addition to the look


----------



## Jakemeister1000

-Just got the text that I’m cleared to get one for my wife! Woohoo and a huge shoutout to my SA on 5th Ave!


----------



## WITHLOVELARA

Jakemeister1000 said:


> -Just got the text that I’m cleared to get one for my wife! Woohoo and a huge shoutout to my SA on 5th Ave!


I also got a text just now that one was secured for me, also from my SA in NY.  After feeling  bitter for not having my Neiman Marcus  purchases  transferred finally my SA pulled through for me... can't wait to see it in person. For those  waiting , there is still hope. make sure you let your SA know that you are still interested.


----------



## Mjxxsyd

Ho


etoupebirkin said:


> Mine just came in from lengthening. The color is beautiful and blends with my eye color. It also plays off my 16-motif magic.
> 
> View attachment 5646295


How long did it take for your extension? I’ve waited for almost 2 weeks now


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mjxxsyd said:


> Ho
> 
> How long did it take for your extension? I’ve waited for almost 2 weeks now


It was about two weeks. You should get it soon!!!


----------



## sunshineshiney

hja said:


> I was wondering that in the event the pendant chips (years later), would VCA be able to replace the porcelain?


I haven’t logged on here for awhile - but my SA informed me the Sèvres Porcelain *can *be repaired/replaced if needed


----------



## sunshineshiney

Coco1982 said:


> I am just wondering if there is anybody hear who regrets having bought the HP...or everybody who got one is still super happy?


I am still over the moon happy with my HP . It puts a smile on my face every morning .
I love that it’s in WG and especially love the blue-green hues. 

No regrets today, no regrets tomorrow .


----------



## sunshineshiney

JNP said:


> Very much regret it.  Purchased on SAs advice (who I love) but it’s not for me. I’m afraid to return it - I don’t want to be looked upon negatively and I’m afraid to sell it - fear of being blacklisted.


Did you end up asking your SA if you can return it? I don’t think they would look upon you negatively.

Or perhaps you know someone who would like to purchase it from you for a fair price?


----------



## hja

sunshineshiney said:


> I haven’t logged on here for awhile - but my SA informed me the Sèvres Porcelain *can *be repaired/replaced if needed


Thank you for getting back  Good to know that if accidents happen, the pendant can be repaired.


----------



## WITHLOVELARA

Peekaboo. Can we still post pictures.
 I just got mine.
One of the last ones… haha


----------



## Lien

I finally picked up mine.  It was reserved for me when it was first released.  I can't believe I waited so long for this beauty, lol.

Anyhoo, here are the pics.  It's such a chameleon.  Love it so much!


----------



## BWM

Lien said:


> I finally picked up mine.  It was reserved for me when it was first released.
> 
> Anyhoo, here are the pics.  I'd say this is such a chameleon.  Love it so much!
> 
> View attachment 5654349
> 
> View attachment 5654350
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654357


Looks gorgeous as always on you, @Lien !  It really goes well with your existing turquoise pieces!


----------



## Lien

BWM said:


> Looks gorgeous as always on you, @Lien !  It really goes well with your existing turquoise pieces!


Thank you, @BWM .  Are you wearing yours much?  Do you find that it goes well with your other/ pave pieces?


----------



## VCACC

WITHLOVELARA said:


> Peekaboo. Can we still post pictures.
> I just got mine.
> One of the last ones… h





Lien said:


> I finally picked up mine.  It was reserved for me when it was first released.  I can't believe I waited so long for this beauty, lol.
> 
> Anyhoo, here are the pics.  It's such a chameleon.  Love it so much!
> 
> View attachment 5654349
> 
> View attachment 5654350
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654357


Really nice color! Is this the more "saturated-darker" version?


----------



## Lien

VCACC said:


> Really nice color! Is this the more "saturated-darker" version?


Yes, I believe so.  I asked my SA for the deepest/darkest shade.


----------



## WITHLOVELARA

VCACC said:


> Really nice color! Is this the more "saturated-darker" version?


I didn't ask for specific shade but I would say mine is a more like Tiffany blue


----------



## Hermesphilic

I went to Harrods london  VCA yesterday (walk in) & requested a HP 2022 . I have bought holiday pendants and few Alhambras every year at Xmas from past 3 yrs. This year staff seemed downright snobby. They didn’t even say hello & I waited 15 mins just browsing. There were 2 shopgirls standing near front of VCA. I introduced myself and enquired about HP. They didn’t even look at me and said it’s invite only and turned their heads away. . Felt awful at their snobbish & snooty attitude as I was planning to buy some more Alhambras and it never was like this at VcA earlier. Wondering how to get a HP now


----------



## Avamom

Hermesphilic said:


> I went to Harrods london  VCA yesterday (walk in) & requested a HP 2022 . I have bought holiday pendants and few Alhambras every year at Xmas from past 3 yrs. This year staff seemed downright snobby. They didn’t even say hello & I waited 15 mins just browsing. There were 2 shopgirls standing near front of VCA. I introduced myself and enquired about HP. They didn’t even look at me and said it’s invite only and turned their heads away. . Felt awful at their snobbish & snooty attitude as I was planning to buy some more Alhambras and it never was like this at VcA earlier. Wondering how to get a HP now


I am so sorry this happened to you. I didn’t get  2022 HP offered right away as well. I waited and waited. I called around boutiques and online boutiques….. They all told me it is by invitation only. My local boutique didn’t gave me straight answer. They told me all have been allocated, but they will let me know if there is any more come in. I sort of give up and purchased a perlee turquoise pendant instead. Shop sent my perlee pendant for lengthening, when it came back, shop told me they also got a HP for me…..!!! I guess what I try to say is, I am not one of the lucky fews who get invited right away. But let the boutique (who you purchased most of your items) knows that you are very interested to get this years HP. I have let my local boutique knows my interest of getting HP at least three times. I left my name and number with other boutiques and online boutiques, but only my local boutique has responded back to me.  I think they do put in consideration of your purchase history and which boutique that you usually get your items from. I went in boutique today to pay for it and to have it lengthened. So I am probably the 2nd or 3rd round of people that get offered. Don’t give up! Let your local boutique knows your are definitely interested of getting one. Best of good luck to you.


----------



## Hermesphilic

Avamom said:


> I am so sorry this happened to you. I didn’t get  2022 HP offered right away as well. I waited and waited. I called around boutiques and online boutiques….. They all told me it is by invitation only. My local boutique didn’t gave me straight answer. They told me all have been allocated, but they will let me know if there is any more come in. I sort of give up and purchased a perlee turquoise pendant instead. Shop sent my perlee pendant for lengthening, when it came back, shop told me they also got a HP for me…..!!! I guess what I try to say is, I am not one of the lucky fews who get invited right away. But let the boutique (who you purchased most of your items) knows that you are very interested to get this years HP. I have let my local boutique knows my interest of getting HP at least three times. I left my name and number with other boutiques and online boutiques, but only my local boutique has responded back to me.  I think they do put in consideration of your purchase history and which boutique that you usually get your items from. I went in boutique today to pay for it and to have it lengthened. So I am probably the 2nd or 3rd round of people that get offered. Don’t give up! Let your local boutique knows your are definitely interested of getting one. Best of good luck to you.


Thank you very much. I have a decent purchase history at VCA Harrods. Will try emailing them again.


----------



## glitzgal97

I just got offered a holiday pendant today in California - I politely declined since I'm still feeling snubbed over the whole fiasco hahaha and the SA said they had several clients pass on it and thought of me.   I'm saving my money for WG Perlee clover bangle instead!  But congrats to all those who got it and love it!!!  For those who didn't get one yet - there is still hope!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Hermesphilic said:


> I went to Harrods london  VCA yesterday (walk in) & requested a HP 2022 . I have bought holiday pendants and few Alhambras every year at Xmas from past 3 yrs. This year staff seemed downright snobby. They didn’t even say hello & I waited 15 mins just browsing. There were 2 shopgirls standing near front of VCA. I introduced myself and enquired about HP. They didn’t even look at me and said it’s invite only and turned their heads away. . Felt awful at their snobbish & snooty attitude as I was planning to buy some more Alhambras and it never was like this at VcA earlier. Wondering how to get a HP now


I am so sorry.  That is no way to treat a client.  My SA initially told me “no pendant for you” but got one for me later.  I would reach out again to your regular SA. Good luck!


----------



## sassification

I just got offered one by my SA.. but.. i am no longer into pendants.. darn. But i am tempted.. i will see if i like the shade of blue


----------



## hchels

I just bought my first VCA necklace today but I am curious how much the holiday pendant costs? I love this year’s colour actually!


----------



## Avamom

hchels said:


> I just bought my first VCA necklace today but I am curious how much the holiday pendant costs? I love this year’s colour actually!


USD $4050 + tax  
Others may chime in if you need currency other than US dollars.


----------



## hally0409

jenaps said:


> Did everyone that wanted one get it or are people still waiting?


After giving up hope of receiving one this year, I was offered one this week!


----------



## cloee

Seems there’s still some stock. My friend was offered one today but she didnt even ask her SA for it previously. Good luck to those who are still trying to secure one.


----------



## sassification

I am curious to see when this year's HP will be sold out.. because i was able to get my 2020 one around March or May, i feel there will be subsequent batches. Though SA says no more batches already, and they do not even have a few for clients to choose.. it is like a "take it or leave it" situation..

It wasnt easy for me to decide to walk away from the HP 2022, but all that adds up just made me not feel like pulling the trigger on it. Seems like the HP fever got bad from 2021 onwards? Shall see what 2023 brings. Lol


----------



## happymuffins

How are people wearing it? I’ve been wearing it on its own with anything remotely blue, white, or gray, but feel like it is hard to pair for a “wow” look, more like an “ok” look


----------



## sassification

happymuffins said:


> How are people wearing it? I’ve been wearing it on its own with anything remotely blue, white, or gray, but feel like it is hard to pair for a “wow” look, more like an “ok” look


I feel the same , in that it would need some thought through and not as easy or fussfree to pair, personally.. i think it looks best with WG/diamond pieces


----------



## snnysmm

happymuffins said:


> How are people wearing it? I’ve been wearing it on its own with anything remotely blue, white, or gray, but feel like it is hard to pair for a “wow” look, more like an “ok” look


Just by itself with wedding rings and a stainless steel watch, in either casual or business casual wear that is usually white/black/grey/navy…

It is not a wow look, but I still love the look.  It pulls together my otherwise bland everyday look with a small pop of color.  I personally need more than a single vintage motif for a wow look, so I’m ok with this.


----------



## OKComputer

I just picked up the turquoise butterfly, and some here have wondered how the two compare, so here’s a pic!


----------



## Slee19

Love the color this year. Can this holiday pendant get wet?   I like jewelry that I don't have to remove daily.


----------



## finivok

Hello, new to VCA! I wanted to ask, does the holiday pendant of each year come in a specific color and stone? Like this year is the porcelain sevres and white gold only or are you able to choose from white/yellow/rose gold? Thanks!


----------



## cloudsz

finivok said:


> Hello, new to VCA! I wanted to ask, does the holiday pendant of each year come in a specific color and stone? Like this year is the porcelain sevres and white gold only or are you able to choose from white/yellow/rose gold? Thanks!


Each holiday pendant is pre-determined by Van Cleef and doesn’t comes in different hardware colours.


----------



## Marmotte

Finally unboxed my HP!
Already obsessed


----------



## Myako

Hi,all.
I just got offered a holiday pendant today.I have no purchase history this year,though. I'm lucky? or people who got offered already denied? unpopular?


----------



## Marmotte

Myako said:


> Hi,all.
> I just got offered a holiday pendant today.I have no purchase history this year,though. I'm lucky? or people who got offered already denied? unpopular?


If you like it, buy it!


----------



## sassification

Myako said:


> Hi,all.
> I just got offered a holiday pendant today.I have no purchase history this year,though. I'm lucky? or people who got offered already denied? unpopular?


Yes i was offered in Nov but i decided to get my 10 motif instead. Buy what you love ♡


----------

